# Knitting Tea Party 12 April 13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 12 April 13

Another cold, damp and raw day in northwest ohio  I think mother nature is playing with me. She knows I want it warm and she just throws a day in every so often and then we are back to cool and damp. I shouldnt complain  we really do need the rain after the extreme drought we had last spring and summer. But the trees are starting to bud  the lilac tree outside my window is really getting green  when it is full of lilacs my whole house smells of them.

My first recipe  I think it could be made a ww recipe with low fat cheese and using margarine instead of butter  I dont think potatoes in themselves are that fattening. I give this recipe for all those that did not click on the link I gave yesterday.

Hasselback Potatoes

There are a million variations you can try with this method. I love putting sharp cheddar cheese on mine, but you could add chives and bacon, garlic, other seasonings, and I've seen it done with sweet potatoes, too. These are a great alternative to the standard baked potato, and when they get crispy on the top and bottom, it almost feels like you're eating a fried potato...without some of those calories!

Hasselback Potatoes Recipe

Makes two potatoes

2 large potatoes
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1/2 cup cheddar cheese
Kosher salt

Preheat your oven to 425 degrees.

Scrub your potatoes well and place them on the counter next to a wooden spoon. Cut thin slices through your potato, using the wooden spoon to keep you from cutting all the way through it. If you do cut through it, you can use a toothpick to put it back together.

Run water in each cut to remove the starch. Microwave the potatoes for 5-7 minutes (depending on the size of your potato). Spray a cookie sheet with cooking spray and place the potatoes, cut side up, on it. Brush the olive oil on top of the potato and in between each slice. Bake for 30-45 minutes or until the inside is soft.

Once the inside is soft, drizzle the butter on top of the potato and inside the slices. Place the cheese inside the slices and on top and bake for another 5 minutes until the cheese has melted. Sprinkle with kosher salt to taste and serve.

http://www.shemakesandbakes.com/1/post/2012/12/hasselback-potatoes.html

Now if you think you will like these hassleback potatoes here is a website with ten more recipes.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/11/hasselback-potatoes-recipe_n_3054521.html?ir=Taste&utm_campaign=041113&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Alert-taste&utm_content=Photo#slide=2322543

they all sound wonderful  but then baked potatoes  I could live on baked potatoes  and olive gardens baked potato soup.

The knit  a  polooza is sounding exciting  gwen is doing such a wonderful job making sure that this is going to be a weekend to remember  I wonder if it will be a weekend where we can say what happens in defiance stays in defiance  lol. I know I am looking forward to it and hope you are too.

When ohio Kathy and I had lunch this past Tuesday she had a reuben sandwich which really looked good  I love reuben sandwiches. I found these two recipes that I want to try  they really sound good to me.

Hot Reuben Casserole
Yield  6-8 servings

2 cans (16oz each), sauerkraut, chopped and drained
1 pound thinly sliced corned beef
¾ cup thousand island dressing
8 oz thinly sliced swiss cheese
5-1/2 cups (about 8oz) coarsely crumbled rye bread
¼ cup melted butter

Preheat oven to 375 degrees

In a greased 8x11 baking dish layer first five ingredients in order given  drizzle with butter

Bake uncovered for 30-40 minutes or until heated through and bread crumbs are lightly browned

And if you like crackers like I do  not sure I ever met a cracker I didnt like  I think you will like this. A little something to pig out on while you are knitting and watching television.

Reuben Spread
Yield  about 2-1/2 cups spread

1 package (8oz) cream cheese softened
¼ cup seafood cocktail sauce
1 cup (4oz) shredded swiss cheese
¼ pound deli corned beef finely chopped
¾ cup sauerkraut drained and chopped

In a medium bowl combine cream cheese and cocktail sauce mixing until smooth.

Add remaining ingredients blending thoroughly

Store in airtight container in refrigerator.

Serve with cocktail rye bread slices or rye crackers.

Im already having stomach butterflies over my workshop  I need to do something with it this weekend  I dont think or at least I hope  no one should have trouble with it. It really is a simple knit. I think it was sorlenna who helped me understand one part of it and after that it was clear sailing.

I think I finally have my baby blanket back on line  I noticed a mistake this week  it has a seed stitch border  well  about twenty rows down I had ribbing  so out came the frog and we ribbitted twenty rows. All well and good thought I as I started knitting away. A row and a half later I realized that I had started at the wrong place on the pattern so ribbit again. Now I know definitely where I am in the pattern and can get started on it again. Heidi asked me if I was going to have it finished by the time I the baby arrived or if I was going to be knitting up a storm the night before they brought the baby home. I do hope to have it done before then. Also want the kimono done by then although he probably wont wear it until fall.

I am so disappointed with the ultra sound people  they have not found the other two babies that I know are in there hiding somewhere.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks Sam for yet another week of fun- conversation- receipts, and lots of ideas. I must get ready to start my day properly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad Heidi is such an easy going person...some one else might take you to task about there being triplets LOL! 

The recipes sound great as usual and OMG the reuben spread is probably going to become a favorite...you can make it for the picnic!!! We can slip off to a corner of the yard with our crackers and have our own little reuben side party Sam! Reuben sandwiches are my absolute favorite. I can bring the crackers.......after all I'm a "Georgia Cracker". LOL

Thank you for your kind words about our upcoming event too. I hope even more folks will find themselves able to come. The more the merrier I say.
Can't wait to meet everyone!

And Sam you will do great with the workshop. You've already put me at ease about doing the wingspan.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Sam, don't know if I have ever been to the tea party before, I like the sound of the Reuben Casserole. It sort of reminds me of the Cabbage Roll Casserole I make. Instead of making the cabbage rolls, I shred the cabbage and layer it with the filling ending with shredded cabbage on top, my recipe calls for sauerkraut on top of that, then canned tomatoes and bake in the oven. Before serving the recipe calls for spreading sour cream on top and putting back into the oven for about 10 minutes, I am always counting calories so I use Non fat Greek Yogurt instead.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Good evening Sam, I just wanted to say hello as I seem to be first to visit. Good luck with your baby blanket. I hope you get it done in time. We have our 15 month granddaughter staying tonight. She's our first grandchild. We now have a 2 month grandson as well. I can't wait until he's up a bit, and able to join in the fun we have.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Charlotte80 and welcome to the tea party! Sam is a top notch host and the group is very caring, supportive, and amusing. I love the sound of your casserole and hope you will post the recipe with quantities, etc. It sounds yummy.



Charlotte80 said:


> Hi Sam, don't know if I have ever been to the tea party before, I like the sound of the Reuben Casserole. It sort of reminds me of the Cabbage Roll Casserole I make. Instead of making the cabbage rolls, I shred the cabbage and layer it with the filling ending with shredded cabbage on top, my recipe calls for sauerkraut on top of that, then canned tomatoes and bake in the oven. Before serving the recipe calls for spreading sour cream on top and putting back into the oven for about 10 minutes, I am always counting calories so I use Non fat Greek Yogurt instead.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you sooooooo much Sam omeing soonfor the rubeun recipies. I am a sucker for things that involve corned beef, sauerkraut, and rye bread. Love it!!!!!!

Hopefully you will have that blanket done before the baby comes. Good luck with that. Sounds like it may just be a good size baby coming soon if you are looking foe a couple more in there. LOL!!!!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Recipes sound really good Sam, I am doing the potatoes for Sunday dinner with rib eye steak and if I can get the sauerkraut I am goin to try the spread. I had a go at making the pudding that uses cottage cheese jello and whipping cream tonight but it didn't come out too goo. I only had lemon and lime flavored sugar free jelly powder. mixed it with the cottage cheese whipped the cream and folded it together added pineapple chunks but it just ended up lumpy pineapple flavored cream lol not sure what I did wrong will have to look at the recipe again lol. take care and sorry there wasn't 3 in there but bet Heidi isent lol lyn x



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 12 April 13
> 
> Another cold, damp and raw day in northwest ohio  I think mother nature is playing with me. She knows I want it warm and she just throws a day in every so often and then we are back to cool and damp. I shouldnt complain  we really do need the rain after the extreme drought we had last spring and summer. But the trees are starting to bud  the lilac tree outside my window is really getting green  when it is full of lilacs my whole house smells of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> Thank you sooooooo much Sam omeing soonfor the rubeun recipies. I am a sucker for things that involve corned beef, sauerkraut, and rye bread. Love it!!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully you will have that blanket done before the baby comes. Good luck with that. Sounds like it may just be a good size baby coming soon if you are looking foe a couple more in there. LOL!!!!


Well this message got messed up. Curser mouse jumped around without me knowing it. Can you tell what I was saying?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> My first recipe  I think it could be made a ww recipe with low fat cheese and using margarine instead of butter  I dont think potatoes in themselves are that fattening. I give this recipe for all those that did not click on the link I gave yesterday.
> 
> The knit  a  polooza is sounding exciting  gwen is doing such a wonderful job making sure that this is going to be a weekend to remember  I wonder if it will be a weekend where we can say what happens in defiance stays in defiance  lol. I know I am looking forward to it and hope you are too.
> 
> ...


I love a good baked potato, too--loaded up!  I definitely want to try these, and I think I have everything I need for a change.

If I were living in Kentucky, I'd be up to the Knit-a-palooza for sure--it would be about a 5-hour drive, then could zip over to Pennsylvania to see DD and the GC and then home! It's a bit farther than that from here, though...maybe next year if I start saving my pennies now?!

You'll do great with your workshop--look at how much practice you've had guiding the TP now! I do want to make a wingspan, but I'm not sure I can get to it in time for the workshop--once again, I have piled my plate too full. :roll: I know none of y'all ever do that. Heh. And I haven't decided on a yarn yet...

As for those other two babies, well, I'm pretty sure Heidi appreciates their not finding any more--as much as I know you'd all love them, I can't imagine having three at once--having my four spread out was quite enough!

Tonight I hope to finish another feather or two on the Dreambird; it's going along well now that I've sorted out the process in my head. Of course, I hope the experience will lead to another experiment.

Yuckl is trying to engage my old Boy--Merlin just looks at him as if to say, "Oh, are you still here?" They're pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OH MY Sam what are you saying. shock: OH MY!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to you also 0767. I didn't recognize your moniker so I am assuming you are new to the teaparty. I agree...I too am a sucker for corned beef, sauerkraut, etc.

We love it when new folks drop in and even more thrilled when they keep coming back. Do you have a WIP ?



sam0767 said:


> Thank you sooooooo much Sam omeing soonfor the rubeun recipies. I am a sucker for things that involve corned beef, sauerkraut, and rye bread. Love it!!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully you will have that blanket done before the baby comes. Good luck with that. Sounds like it may just be a good size baby coming soon if you are looking foe a couple more in there. LOL!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover, sending you warmth, healing hugs, and prayers. Keep reading here and you will get your laughter, scenic beauty in photos and description, adventures, storms, books to read, on and on. Lots of Positive thinking and prayers for you dear and anyone else going through this.

Julie, the search is on for the mice. With your mousers they don't stand a chance. Thanks for the sunrise. As you know, I have been missing that and it is pretty gray here. Loved seeing the gorgeous colors.

Sam, hope you soon find that lost item. :wink: Makes Reubens go down a lot easier. Terrible shame about all that frogging. :-( :shock: 

Marge, hope you see that we are asking about you and think about you. Thanks to Julie, you know you are cared about.

Zoe, what a pain to have to do the taxes again. Hope this time was a charm.

Thank you to all who commented on the bracelet. It was sheer magic to go in, sit down with straight wire and 3 hrs. later walk out with a thing of beauty. Just amazes me. Today a lady tried to buy my jewelry right off me. It is so much fun to share things with all of you. Once when I won a prize with my photography and I'd only had 2 courses, the other ladies really put me down. It is wonderful to have a supportive group of women who encourage creativity and either light the spark or getting it going full flame instead of trying to snuff it out.

Poledra, your cat is just gorgeous. I agree, an Egyptian spirit for sure.

Gwenie, love your sense of humor for sure. Now just imagine, you are getting laughs throughout the world. Of course with the roses making it 5 you would also be famous.

Marianne, Thank goodness you are ok with that storm that went through. Wow, you learned so much on You Tube. You are amazing and how wonderful this internet is when used for good.

Big Hugs to all of you that I didn't even mention but I do send you love. I would have done better with names but we switched to this week. I'm off for a nap in hopes of knitting tonight and hope I don't have to do any wrapping.

Sam, there is a way of correcting knitting mistakes in just the section where the mistake is but I'm not sure how easy it would be for seed stitch. Have seen it done for garter, stockinette, and even cables. It probably can be done for seed but would have to think about it. Must say that I could live on baked potatoes too. Really, potatoes of any kind...... 

Wonder how many pages there will be when I come back. :shock:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam love the potatoe and Reuben receipts! Gwenie bring enough crackers to share, I'll be joining the Reuben party. Melyn did you drain the juice off of the pineapple? My mom made it last night and she didn't drain it enough so didn't set quite right. Went to the library and got a couple books, very windy and cool. My lilac hasn't started turning green yet, trees all have buds but no leaves in sight yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I keep looking for my tulips to sprout--only have three (!) but they are lovely if they bloom. So far, nothing poking up. We had a couple of nice days but then it got cold/windy again.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

When is your grandchild due, Sam? I am currently knitting a blanket for a great-niece/great-nephew due in early September. The parents have opted not to be told the sex of the baby, so I am making the blanket in a self-striping yarn in a mixture of blue, lemon, beige and cream. It is a fan and feather stitch design which I have made several times before, for grandchildren and also for this little one's cousin. If I have time before the baby arrives, I will try to do a version in a girlier colour, but I think what I have on the needles will be quite acceptable for either girl or boy. I have also bought the yarn to make a shawl, again in a pattern that I have used before, so I need to make sure I find time to work on these projects in time to welcome the new baby. Sadly, my sister-in-law, a great knitter, passed away before she could enjoy her grandchildren. I try to be surrogate knitter to the babies, even if I can never replace their grandma. A little bit of the love she would have given them gets passed down in every stitch, or so it feels to me.

Definitely bedtime for me, right now. The weather forecast for tomorrow looks quite promising, so who knows? Our much delayed spring may be about to arrive. I don't think I could cope with much more of the cold weather we have been having, although it sounds pretty mild compared to what some KP members have been experiencing.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora how horrid for someone to put you down or make fun of you! It amazes me sometimes how many adults never outgrow acting like they are in middle school.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi there Sam, Your Hasselback Potatoes sound so tasty.I shall try them over the weekend.It is an ideal dish for someone living on their own like I am.During wartime my mother used to make the following dish , You need one slice of bread,toast it ,spread a layer of margarine over it, On top of that spread a thick layer of cooked mashed potatoes(left over from another meal) on top of that put slices or grated cheese and on top of that put small pieces of bacon and a chopped up tomato. Put under a moderate grill and cook until cheese has set. This can be eaten on it's own or with a salad .A cheap meal out of leftovers.
Weather here in Wales has been showery today but it is much milder. My grandson have had three wisdom teeth out on Tuesday under anaesthetic,his gum had to be stitched afterwards and he is in so much pain,He is now on antibiotics for an infection in it.Has anyone else had similar trouble like that?Any remedies other than painkillers?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have just been informed by three year old Seth that he really needs to go out dancing. He had a ruff day. The things kids say.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathleendoris what a beautiful way to honor the children's grandma and give them an heirloom to cherish. .



Kathleendoris said:


> When is your grandchild due, Sam? I am currently knitting a blanket for a great-niece/great-nephew due in early September. The parents have opted not to be told the sex of the baby, so I am making the blanket in a self-striping yarn in a mixture of blue, lemon, beige and cream. It is a fan and feather stitch design which I have made several times before, for grandchildren and also for this little one's cousin. If I have time before the baby arrives, I will try to do a version in a girlier colour, but I think what I have on the needles will be quite acceptable for either girl or boy. I have also bought the yarn to make a shawl, again in a pattern that I have used before, so I need to make sure I find time to work on these projects in time to welcome the new baby. Sadly, my sister-in-law, a great knitter, passed away before she could enjoy her grandchildren. I try to be surrogate knitter to the babies, even if I can never replace their grandma. A little bit of the love she would have given them gets passed down in every stitch, or so it feels to me.
> 
> Definitely bedtime for me, right now. The weather forecast for tomorrow looks quite promising, so who knows? Our much delayed spring may be about to arrive. I don't think I could cope with much more of the cold weather we have been having, although it sounds pretty mild compared to what some KP members have been experiencing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Briallu said:


> My grandson have had three wisdom teeth out on Tuesday under anaesthetic,his gum had to be stitched afterwards and he is in so much pain,He is now on antibiotics for an infection in it.Has anyone else had similar trouble like that?Any remedies other than painkillers?


When I had dental stitches, I used ice compresses for about 15 mins at a time and that helped. The antibiotics should also start working in about 24-48 hours--I know whenever I had an infection, I generally started to feel MUCH better the second day. And I've had a lot of tooth trouble over the years, so I send good thoughts to him and hope this part doesn't last long!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Braillu! How wonderful to have someone from Wales join us!!! My mother's mom was from Wales but sadly I don't know exactly where. I tried doing research to get more information but had a difficult time find much of anything except when she arrived here inthe US. My cousin has the family bible which would help fill much of the information but alas she lives close to 700 miles away and we don't see each other much at all now. I would love to visit your country.

It is so good to have you join us at the tea party. Hope you will drop in often.



Briallu said:


> Hi there Sam, Your Hasselback Potatoes sound so tasty.I shall try them over the weekend.It is an ideal dish for someone living on their own like I am.During wartime my mother used to make the following dish , You need one slice of bread,toast it ,spread a layer of margarine over it, On top of that spread a thick layer of cooked mashed potatoes(left over from another meal) on top of that put slices or grated cheese and on top of that put small pieces of bacon and a chopped up tomato. Put under a moderate grill and cook until cheese has set. This can be eaten on it's own or with a salad .A cheap meal out of leftovers.
> Weather here in Wales has been showery today but it is much milder. My grandson have had three wisdom teeth out on Tuesday under anaesthetic,his gum had to be stitched afterwards and he is in so much pain,He is now on antibiotics for an infection in it.Has anyone else had similar trouble like that?Any remedies other than painkillers?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Braillu meant to comment on the wisdom teeth. I know my daughter just had all 4 removed about 6 weeks ago. Oral surgeon recommend soaking tea bags in cold water briefly then place them on the gum. the tannic acid in the tea helps reduce swelling and bleeding. Hope that helps.



Briallu said:


> Hi there Sam, Your Hasselback Potatoes sound so tasty.I shall try them over the weekend.It is an ideal dish for someone living on their own like I am.During wartime my mother used to make the following dish , You need one slice of bread,toast it ,spread a layer of margarine over it, On top of that spread a thick layer of cooked mashed potatoes(left over from another meal) on top of that put slices or grated cheese and on top of that put small pieces of bacon and a chopped up tomato. Put under a moderate grill and cook until cheese has set. This can be eaten on it's own or with a salad .A cheap meal out of leftovers.
> Weather here in Wales has been showery today but it is much milder. My grandson have had three wisdom teeth out on Tuesday under anaesthetic,his gum had to be stitched afterwards and he is in so much pain,He is now on antibiotics for an infection in it.Has anyone else had similar trouble like that?Any remedies other than painkillers?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora how horrid for someone to put you down or make fun of you! It amazes me sometimes how many adults never outgrow acting like they are in middle school.


They didn't just put my work down but the one lady told me I had fingers like sausages. I have rheumatoid arthritis and didn't feel I had to tell her. I try not to focus on it and I am doing so well although today has been a stiff day. DH had to help me to even stand up at the restaurant. I digress though....That was after it even took me so much courage to go to College & take 3 courses in my 30's (late 60's now) and I thought women would be supportive of each other. In my experience it has always been the opposite, so it is wonderful that all of you are so supportive. I am not used to it. I have had a marveous supportive friend here where I live now and she has also found the same with other women. We worked together and couldn't believe how the women were. Maybe it came from insecurity???? Love my KTP group.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just been informed by three year old Seth that he really needs to go out dancing. He had a ruff day. The things kids say.


Love, love, love it. This little guy is something special. He keeps me laughing too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Braillu, so sorry to hear about the wisdom tooth infection after having it removed. Hope the tips above work and the antibiotics work quickly. Did they give him any pain medication. That is not fun at all. Hugs and prayers.

Hmmm, I did say I was off for a nap didn't I. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Sorienna for your advice.I shall pass it on to him.He was given the antibiotics late yesterday afternoon so they should start working on him tomorrow .I hope the pain eases soon for him . He is living and working away so I do worry about him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> They didn't just put my work down but the one lady told me I had fingers like sausages. I have rheumatoid arthritis and didn't feel I had to tell her. I try not to focus on it and I am doing so well although today has been a stiff day. DH had to help me to even stand up at the restaurant. I digress though....That was after it even took me so much courage to go to College & take 3 courses in my 30's (late 60's now) and I thought women would be supportive of each other. In my experience it has always been the opposite, so it is wonderful that all of you are so supportive. I am not used to it. I have had a marveous supportive friend here where I live now and she has also found the same with other women. We worked together and couldn't believe how the women were. Maybe it came from insecurity???? Love my KTP group.


I also found it odd that so many seemed competitive rather than supportive in school--not just women, either! I think to a certain extent, the school environment sets up that sort of thing, and my BFF said the others were jealous--insecurity often does bring out that side of a person. I prefer to be supportive whenever I can!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

By the way, I am learning not to take criticism so to heart. I will learn from it if it is done in a constructive way but one thing about reaching this age is I am learning not to live by what others think. There are some good things about getting older aren't there. Negatives for sure, but Positive also. I think we become more our own person and value ourselves and others more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I also found it odd that so many seemed competitive rather than supportive in school--not just women, either! I think to a certain extent, the school environment sets up that sort of thing, and my BFF said the others were jealous--insecurity often does bring out that side of a person. I prefer to be supportive whenever I can!


I agree with you Sorlenna!!!! And I truly love what you are doing. I find it so inspiring. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Sam and thank you for inviting me to the Tea party. I plan on making a chocolate cake with cream cheese filling and chocolate frosting tomorrow. Wish I could share it with all of the ladies and gentlemen here but you know how far one little cake would go!!
I must not live to far from you, in mid Michigan and it is cold (38) rainy, windy and down right miserable!! Well, we're one day closer to Spring anyway!!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I used fresh pineapple so no juice. Maybe I got the amounts wrong I just used a pot of cottage cream and 1 sachet of jelly powder, I thought maybe it was because it is powder and not crystals but i have to buy the sugar free and it only comes in powder form. It sort of disapeared into the cottage cheese although I could taste it until i put the pineapple in, I whipped the cream into soft peaks and folded it in but even whats left in the fridge is still like soft cream it hasn't set at all lol. never mind will try again after iv checked the amounts or maybe i could just add more jelly powder to it lol. take care lyn x



Pup lover said:


> Sam love the potatoe and Reuben receipts! Gwenie bring enough crackers to share, I'll be joining the Reuben party. Melyn did you drain the juice off of the pineapple? My mom made it last night and she didn't drain it enough so didn't set quite right. Went to the library and got a couple books, very windy and cool. My lilac hasn't started turning green yet, trees all have buds but no leaves in sight yet.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I just opened a 'Would you like to learn the wingspan scarf?

at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161813-1.html

It gives the information as to the patterns etc. and will be a place where
people can let us know if they are interested in the workshop. I will also be posting a 
workshop happenings over the weekend.

Sam, would you keep an eye on this link in case there are some questions? thanks very much


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I think you are right on about some women being insecure and also petty and jealous. Not condemning all women of course but have found that so many female bosses in particular that I have had are very much that way and to make themselves allegedly feel "power" are particularly rude and downgrading to other females. Quite a shame too when we should be very, very supportive of other women in their endeavors. Boy, I could really get into a discussion here and stomp on my soap box about inequality between the sexes but will not. I excuse myself and ask for your forgiveness if I have already stepped on toes. Not a severe feminist but this is a real pet peeve of mine. Love you all out there in KTP land....men and women!


Angora1 said:


> They didn't just put my work down but the one lady told me I had fingers like sausages. I have rheumatoid arthritis and didn't feel I had to tell her. I try not to focus on it and I am doing so well although today has been a stiff day. DH had to help me to even stand up at the restaurant. I digress though....That was after it even took me so much courage to go to College & take 3 courses in my 30's (late 60's now) and I thought women would be supportive of each other. In my experience it has always been the opposite, so it is wonderful that all of you are so supportive. I am not used to it. I have had a marveous supportive friend here where I live now and she has also found the same with other women. We worked together and couldn't believe how the women were. Maybe it came from insecurity???? Love my KTP group.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I agree with you Sorlenna!!!! And I truly love what you are doing. I find it so inspiring. :thumbup:


Thank you so much! And I find SO much inspiration in all we do here--if I need a pep talk, I know where to go! :mrgreen: I know I can't do some of the things others do--but it just makes me want to learn!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How sweet NanaCaren....we all should dance like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 12 April 13
> 
> Another cold, damp and raw day in northwest ohio  I think mother nature is playing with me. She knows I want it warm and she just throws a day in every so often and then we are back to cool and damp. I shouldnt complain  we really do need the rain after the extreme drought we had last spring and summer. But the trees are starting to bud  the lilac tree outside my window is really getting green  when it is full of lilacs my whole house smells of them.
> 
> ...


We have had rain, snow, freezing rain and the rain again today. School was delayed because of it. 
Sam t is ok to be nervous about your workshop, it happens to the best of us. Poor Heidi triplets would be too much. Glad there was only one heartbeat. Even though multiples are fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a first even for me...a double post with another one's post in between them. LoL Guess we could call it a wrap around Gwenie? LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

In my experience, fresh pineapple (and kiwi) and jello don't make good combinations...the enzymes or something in these fruits inhibit the gelling of the jello...that may have been what happened with your salad.



melyn said:


> I used fresh pineapple so no juice. Maybe I got the amounts wrong I just used a pot of cottage cream and 1 sachet of jelly powder, I thought maybe it was because it is powder and not crystals but i have to buy the sugar free and it only comes in powder form. It sort of disapeared into the cottage cheese although I could taste it until i put the pineapple in, I whipped the cream into soft peaks and folded it in but even whats left in the fridge is still like soft cream it hasn't set at all lol. never mind will try again after iv checked the amounts or maybe i could just add more jelly powder to it lol. take care lyn x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh virtual chocolate cake goes on and on and what a way to announce joing the tea party Lady Becket! The cake sounds delicious and with it or without it you are most delightedly welcomed to the tea party.



LadyBecket said:


> Hi Sam and thank you for inviting me to the Tea party. I plan on making a chocolate cake with cream cheese filling and chocolate frosting tomorrow. Wish I could share it with all of the ladies and gentlemen here but you know how far one little cake would go!!
> I must not live to far from you, in mid Michigan and it is cold (38) rainy, windy and down right miserable!! Well, we're one day closer to Spring anyway!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Quick popin- think my migraine is finally clearing . fourth day today and at this stage don't know that I will be going to the football tonight, but if I am getting over it I could be redy by then. 
Only on page 80 of last weeks and I see they have spilt us already- I assume that that means I can't comment on what comes in the next 20 pages. MAybe best to just ry and read it. fromt he occasional glimpse I;ve had I think I need to read it, nbut will just need to give up on the week before.
Haven't even managed to look at the photos from our weekend away last weekend.
While I only have 3 pages to read I will go and catch up for this week at least!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Now that's a new "Gwennie"!! You got a double posting done in front and back of NanaCaren's post....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How sweet NanaCaren....we all should dance like there is no tomorrow!


I think that's good advice--out of the mouths of babes?  Right now I need to dance off to the kitchen and start getting some supper together!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Gweniepooh for your welcome and advice.It is a pity you do not know what part of Wales your grandmother came from.A lot of people went from South Wales to Pennsylvania.Where in the USA did your grandmother live? 
Angora1, thank you for your concern, When he went back to the dentist yesterday he was given the antibiotics then he had to go to his doctor for strong painkillers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Good evening Sam, I just wanted to say hello as I seem to be first to visit. Good luck with your baby blanket. I hope you get it done in time. We have our 15 month granddaughter staying tonight. She's our first grandchild. We now have a 2 month grandson as well. I can't wait until he's up a bit, and able to join in the fun we have.


Good to hear from you. Aren't the grandchildren fun. I think i'd be lost without mine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Quick popin- think my migraine is finally clearing . fourth day today and at this stage don't know that I will be going to the football tonight, but if I am getting over it I could be redy by then.
> Only on page 80 of last weeks and I see they have spilt us already- I assume that that means I can't comment on what comes in the next 20 pages. MAybe best to just ry and read it. fromt he occasional glimpse I;ve had I think I need to read it, nbut will just need to give up on the week before.
> Haven't even managed to look at the photos from our weekend away last weekend.
> While I only have 3 pages to read I will go and catch up for this week at least!


Have wondered how you and the migraine were doing. Glad it is finally easing up but my goodness my heart goes out to you for it having lasted so long. God bless you and will keep you in my prayers Darowil.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Ahhhh thank you Rookie, will try it with different fruit, I thought it said pineapple but must admit did not double check the recipe b4 making it, I usually print them out but didn't this time and couldn't find it in my file so did it from memory and that's not so good these days lol. lyn x



RookieRetiree said:


> In my experience, fresh pineapple (and kiwi) and jello don't make good combinations...the enzymes or something in these fruits inhibit the gelling of the jello...that may have been what happened with your salad.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh virtual chocolate cake goes on and on and what a way to announce joing the tea party Lady Becket! The cake sounds delicious and with it or without it you are most delightedly welcomed to the tea party.


And, you know, if the recipe got posted, we could each have our own...just sayin'.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Sam I will be making these potatoes for dinner tonight with my crockpot roast beef. Glenn and I were out getting car tabs and I thought I would check out the new Hobby Lobby in Federal Way. We just got back and I found the potato recipe. I can't wait until dinner.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, my grandparents lived in Pennsylvania; specifically in Taylor Pennsylvania.Grandpa came from England and the name was Frank Caswell. Grandmother was Mary (and I think) Jones but not positive. My aunt did make a trip to Wales probably 25 years ago and went to the town they were from; I believe she visited a distant cousin but not positive. Unfortunately my aunt has passed away. I keep trying to think of a way to ask to have the family bible sent to me to look through but must be tactful in doing so. My cousin may not be too keen on sending it to me.



Briallu said:


> Thank you Gweniepooh for your welcome and advice.It is a pity you do not know what part of Wales your grandmother came from.A lot of people went from South Wales to Pennsylvania.Where in the USA did your grandmother live?
> Angora1, thank you for your concern, When he went back to the dentist yesterday he was given the antibiotics then he had to go to his doctor for strong painkillers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a first even for me...a double post with another one's post in between them. LoL Guess we could call it a wrap around Gwenie? LOL


Love it--like a Big Hug! Oh, I was going off to fix supper, wasn't I?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

charlotte80 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa and conversation. your cabbage roll casserole sounds wonderful - would you share the recipe with us? please.

we will be here all week so please drop by again real soon - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Charlotte80 said:


> Hi Sam, don't know if I have ever been to the tea party before, I like the sound of the Reuben Casserole. It sort of reminds me of the Cabbage Roll Casserole I make. Instead of making the cabbage rolls, I shred the cabbage and layer it with the filling ending with shredded cabbage on top, my recipe calls for sauerkraut on top of that, then canned tomatoes and bake in the oven. Before serving the recipe calls for spreading sour cream on top and putting back into the oven for about 10 minutes, I am always counting calories so I use Non fat Greek Yogurt instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome to you also 0767. I didn't recognize your moniker so I am assuming you are new to the teaparty. I agree...I too am a sucker for corned beef, sauerkraut, etc.
> 
> We love it when new folks drop in and even more thrilled when they keep coming back. Do you have a WIP ?


I didn't recognise yours either! and I see Sorlenna has a new one too.

I don't like suarkraut- never been keen on it but one morning early in my first prgnancy I was stupid enough to ignore all my insttincts that said don't have it for breakfast and to trust my husband. Well he wasn't the one who was pregnant was he (and he eats almost anything anytime)? Rarely eaten it since


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't grandchildren a blast - spoil them to death and then give them back to their parents.

sam



inishowen said:


> Good evening Sam, I just wanted to say hello as I seem to be first to visit. Good luck with your baby blanket. I hope you get it done in time. We have our 15 month granddaughter staying tonight. She's our first grandchild. We now have a 2 month grandson as well. I can't wait until he's up a bit, and able to join in the fun we have.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes...please post the chocolate recipe! It does sound delicious...can you guess who is a chocoholic?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome sam0767 - we are so glad you stopped by the knitting tea party for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon. we will be here all week with plenty of fresh hot tea under the cosy an an empty chair at the table with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam



sam0767 said:


> Thank you sooooooo much Sam omeing soonfor the rubeun recipies. I am a sucker for things that involve corned beef, sauerkraut, and rye bread. Love it!!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully you will have that blanket done before the baby comes. Good luck with that. Sounds like it may just be a good size baby coming soon if you are looking foe a couple more in there. LOL!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Love, love, love it. This little guy is something special. He keeps me laughing too!


I had to laugh too, I love some of the things he says. He is quite thoughtful too. Today we were eating Sesame Prawn Toasts. He wanted to know why they looked different this time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love it--like a Big Hug! Oh, I was going off to fix supper, wasn't I?


Leave it to you sorlenna to put such a positive spin on my goofy mistakes! Yes do take it as a hug! :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - did you whip the cream into thick whipped cream before adding the drained pineapple? i have never tried the recipe with real whipped cream - we have always used dreamwhip.

sam



melyn said:


> Recipes sound really good Sam, I am doing the potatoes for Sunday dinner with rib eye steak and if I can get the sauerkraut I am goin to try the spread. I had a go at making the pudding that uses cottage cheese jello and whipping cream tonight but it didn't come out too goo. I only had lemon and lime flavored sugar free jelly powder. mixed it with the cottage cheese whipped the cream and folded it together added pineapple chunks but it just ended up lumpy pineapple flavored cream lol not sure what I did wrong will have to look at the recipe again lol. take care and sorry there wasn't 3 in there but bet Heidi isent lol lyn x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely.

sam



sam0767 said:


> Well this message got messed up. Curser mouse jumped around without me knowing it. Can you tell what I was saying?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How sweet NanaCaren....we all should dance like there is no tomorrow!


Yes we should and I used to years ago, I miss it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Now that's a new "Gwennie"!! You got a double posting done in front and back of NanaCaren's post....


I was just trying to break it up so it did look like a double post. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Good evening Sam, I just wanted to say hello as I seem to be first to visit. Good luck with your baby blanket. I hope you get it done in time. We have our 15 month granddaughter staying tonight. She's our first grandchild. We now have a 2 month grandson as well. I can't wait until he's up a bit, and able to join in the fun we have.


Hello Sam and Inishowen, Greetings from Belfast. I've spent the evening working on the baby dress for my friends' little one's first birthday. It is knitted in the palest blue cotton and will have daisies embroidered on it when finished. I hope its good enough to justify posting a photograph. Just the evening for knitting, after an intermittently damp day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was just trying to break it up so it did look like a double post. :lol: :lol:


You guys always have my back! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathleendoris - the baby is due 20 june - i'm hoping for 22 june - my parents wedding date - i will be in deep water if she goes that long. lol



Kathleendoris said:


> When is your grandchild due, Sam?


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam I whipped it until it formed and held soft peaks. I used an electric mixer to beat the jelly powder into the cottage cheese then folded in the whipped cream then folded the pineapple in, I am not sure what dreamwhip is, we have something called angel delight and also something called dream topping both are in powder form that u add milk to and whip until it thickens then leave to set. The dream topping is used on top of trifles instead of cream. lyn x



thewren said:


> melyn - did you whip the cream into thick whipped cream before adding the drained pineapple? i have never tried the recipe with real whipped cream - we have always used dreamwhip.
> 
> sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam and Inishowen, Greetings from Belfast. I've spent the evening working on the baby dress for my friends' little one's first birthday. It is knitted in the palest blue cotton and will have daisies embroidered on it when finished. I hope its good enough to justify posting a photograph. Just the evening for knitting, after an intermittently damp day.


Please do post a photo, the dress sounds like it is goingl be a treasure for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I didn't recognise yours either! and I see Sorlenna has a new one too.
> 
> I don't like suarkraut- never been keen on it but one morning early in my first prgnancy I was stupid enough to ignore all my insttincts that said don't have it for breakfast and to trust my husband. Well he wasn't the one who was pregnant was he (and he eats almost anything anytime)? Rarely eaten it since


My avatar disappeared for some reason--maybe because I pulled it off the external drive? So I just added one I had from the hard drive for now. I'll sort it out later!

And Gwen, I'll take a hug anytime!

I am giving serious thought to going for a haircut tomorrow...will run a couple of ideas past Bub tonight and see what kind of response I get. Of course, if I make up my mind to do it, I will, but it will be nice to have some feedback first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome briallu - we are so glad you stopped by for a visit with us - we will be here all week and hope you will visit us as often as you can.

you sandwich recipe sounds very good - i love using left overs - that is when i remember them - most of the time they turn into science experiements.

my daughter alexis just had four wisdom teeth cut out - she went back in yesterday for an infection - they cleaned it up - gave her some heavy duty drugs - she is using motrin for the pain. they had given her vicadin right after it was done. sending your grandson mounds of healing energy and hope he heals up quickly.

sam



Briallu said:


> Hi there Sam, Your Hasselback Potatoes sound so tasty.I shall try them over the weekend.It is an ideal dish for someone living on their own like I am.During wartime my mother used to make the following dish , You need one slice of bread,toast it ,spread a layer of margarine over it, On top of that spread a thick layer of cooked mashed potatoes(left over from another meal) on top of that put slices or grated cheese and on top of that put small pieces of bacon and a chopped up tomato. Put under a moderate grill and cook until cheese has set. This can be eaten on it's own or with a salad .A cheap meal out of leftovers.
> Weather here in Wales has been showery today but it is much milder. My grandson have had three wisdom teeth out on Tuesday under anaesthetic,his gum had to be stitched afterwards and he is in so much pain,He is now on antibiotics for an infection in it.Has anyone else had similar trouble like that?Any remedies other than painkillers?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Sam I whipped it until it formed and held soft peaks. I used an electric mixer to beat the jelly powder into the cottage cheese then folded in the whipped cream then folded the pineapple in, I am not sure what dreamwhip is, we have something called angel delight and also something called dream topping both are in powder form that u add milk to and whip until it thickens then leave to set. The dream topping is used on top of trifles instead of cream. lyn x


We have a powder form that you add milk to as well, I believe it is called dream whip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny caren - i love all the quips the little boys come up with every so often.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have just been informed by three year old Seth that he really needs to go out dancing. He had a ruff day. The things kids say.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> They didn't just put my work down but the one lady told me I had fingers like sausages. I have rheumatoid arthritis and didn't feel I had to tell her. I try not to focus on it and I am doing so well although today has been a stiff day. DH had to help me to even stand up at the restaurant. I digress though....That was after it even took me so much courage to go to College & take 3 courses in my 30's (late 60's now) and I thought women would be supportive of each other. In my experience it has always been the opposite, so it is wonderful that all of you are so supportive. I am not used to it. I have had a marveous supportive friend here where I live now and she has also found the same with other women. We worked together and couldn't believe how the women were. Maybe it came from insecurity???? Love my KTP group.


Angora, beloved. I am utterly appalled by the disgraceful way in which those women behaved towards you. You are so dear to us. So gracious, talented, beautiful and supportive of us all. Enfold yourself in the big blanket of love that surrounds you. With much love.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

What do you think Gweniepooh, My name is Mary and my surname before marriage was Jones,just like your grandmother. Relatives of my husband went from Port Talbot in Wales to Newcastle in Pennsylvania. It would be good if your relative could photo copy the page in the Bible and send it to you.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

melyn said:


> I used fresh pineapple so no juice. Maybe I got the amounts wrong I just used a pot of cottage cream and 1 sachet of jelly powder, I thought maybe it was because it is powder and not crystals but i have to buy the sugar free and it only comes in powder form. It sort of disapeared into the cottage cheese although I could taste it until i put the pineapple in, I whipped the cream into soft peaks and folded it in but even whats left in the fridge is still like soft cream it hasn't set at all lol. never mind will try again after iv checked the amounts or maybe i could just add more jelly powder to it lol. take care lyn x


I've tried the jelly powder in various recipes and, like you with the recently posted one, I never got it to set smoothly. Wonder what it is made from. I haven't been to Tesco or Sainsbury yet to try to get the jelly crystals. Perhaps tomorrow when granddaughter and I are off on a secret mission to buy necessities for elder daughter's birthday party next week. Oh such fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> too funny caren - i love all the quips the little boys come up with every so often.
> 
> sam


I know it is so cute. Some the things Elishia's boys say to her are so sweet. Last week Nicholas asked her to take him on a roller coaster. She told him she couldn't because she gets scared. Nicholas told Elishia it was OK cause he would hold her if she was scared. Such a sweet little lad. Nicholas is one of my grandsons, he is 6 1/2.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

not sure valerie, I buy it because it is sugar free both my husband and I are diabetic, sugar free usually means odd stuff in it I think lol, I haven't seen the jelly crystals for some time, didn't see any in tesco but if u can still get them Sainsburys is best bet will look next time I go.Wonder if putting in just a tiny amount of boiling water to dissolve the powder would work, is it sposed to make the pudding set like jelly. The powder just disapeared into the cottage cheese, are you supposed to beat the cheese untill it is smooth or leave it lumpy? lyn x



ptofValerie said:


> I've tried the jelly powder in various recipes and, like you with the recently posted one, I never got it to set smoothly. Wonder what it is made from. I haven't been to Tesco or Sainsbury yet to try to get the jelly crystals. Perhaps tomorrow when granddaughter and I are off on a secret mission to buy necessities for elder daughter's birthday party next week. Oh such fun.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, my grandparents lived in Pennsylvania; specifically in Taylor Pennsylvania.Grandpa came from England and the name was Frank Caswell. Grandmother was Mary (and I think) Jones but not positive. My aunt did make a trip to Wales probably 25 years ago and went to the town they were from; I believe she visited a distant cousin but not positive. Unfortunately my aunt has passed away. I keep trying to think of a way to ask to have the family bible sent to me to look through but must be tactful in doing so. My cousin may not be too keen on sending it to me.


Gwen maybe you could get them to scan the pages and email them to you or make a copy of your family history for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A new KTP and I'm not behind yet!!!! We know how quickly that can change so I'm enjoying it while I can. DH loves Rubens Sam so I will mark these for when I get back- The girls across the road hollered for me today when I was out front - I met them over at the fence and they handed me a thank you note they (the oldest) had written for the Easter "baskets". I was so pleased - it seems that so many parents don't teach their little ones things like that - so I hung it on my fridge in all it's glitter glory and it makes me smile when I walk by - They also reminded me that they would be out riding after dinner this evening if I wanted to come out and watch them!! They practice their "rodeo wave" every time they take a lap and see me watching.... I have a roast in the crockpot - I just season it with the basics and dump a can of green chili sauce in with it and cook it till it falls a part- shred and make burritos for the freezer - yum!!! Well it is early but I think I will go pour a glass of vino and sit on the patio for a while. The weather here is just wonderful at the moment and we need to not take that for granted. love and good wishes to all - AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have had rain, snow, freezing rain and the rain again today. School was delayed because of it.
> Sam t is ok to be nervous about your workshop, it happens to the best of us. Poor Heidi triplets would be too much. Glad there was only one heartbeat. Even though multiples are fun.


Sam,there hasn't been a teacher yet who wasn't worried a bit about teaching on line for the first time. It really isn't something yu have to worry about. I give you my word. You talk to the people on here and answer questions , that is all you have to do 
with the people - they have the pattern and you are just there to affirm what they are doing. It is actually lots of fun. darowil, Zoe, am I not right? Sam won't have a problem. Also, I can already see that a lot of the TP members are going to be there to let him know we care about you and support you. Designer


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Wouldn't it be something amazing if we ended up being related!!! I will try to contact my cousin and see if she would consider photo copying it. She is sometimes hard to reach. 


Briallu said:


> . It would be good if your relative could photo copy the page in the Bible and send it to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree - it's a Gwennie Hug!!



NanaCaren said:


> I was just trying to break it up so it did look like a double post. :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it wonderful how age or the wisdom that comes with age that we don't feel we need to live the way others think we should.

sam



Angora1 said:


> By the way, I am learning not to take criticism so to heart. I will learn from it if it is done in a constructive way but one thing about reaching this age is I am learning not to live by what others think. There are some good things about getting older aren't there. Negatives for sure, but Positive also. I think we become more our own person and value ourselves and others more.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I believe that even the most confident appearing people have feelings of inadequacy a lot of the time. Often some react by showing how sure of themselves they are. I think the hardest journey for a lot of us is to decide we have to anwer to ourselves and we have to accept ourselves. very hard to do. Harder still is to look at ourselves and say, hmm, I rather like myself. Very freeing.



thewren said:


> isn't it wonderful how age or the wisdom that comes with age that we don't feel we need to live the way others think we should.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are very close to the michigan line ladybecket - how far are you from toledo ohio - we are about fifty miles west of toledo.

sam

the cake sounds wonderful.



LadyBecket said:


> Hi Sam and thank you for inviting me to the Tea party. I plan on making a chocolate cake with cream cheese filling and chocolate frosting tomorrow. Wish I could share it with all of the ladies and gentlemen here but you know how far one little cake would go!!
> I must not live to far from you, in mid Michigan and it is cold (38) rainy, windy and down right miserable!! Well, we're one day closer to Spring anyway!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do have a cousin that is in his 80s and we've talked a good bit about the family but there is a lot he doesn't know or remember. 


Sandy said:


> Gwen maybe you could get them to scan the pages and email them to you or make a copy of your family history for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our jello is in powder form so i don't think that was the problem. try it with orange jello the next time.

sam



melyn said:


> I used fresh pineapple so no juice. Maybe I got the amounts wrong I just used a pot of cottage cream and 1 sachet of jelly powder, I thought maybe it was because it is powder and not crystals but i have to buy the sugar free and it only comes in powder form. It sort of disapeared into the cottage cheese although I could taste it until i put the pineapple in, I whipped the cream into soft peaks and folded it in but even whats left in the fridge is still like soft cream it hasn't set at all lol. never mind will try again after iv checked the amounts or maybe i could just add more jelly powder to it lol. take care lyn x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true Shirley.



Designer1234 said:


> I believe that even the most confident appearing people have feelings of inadequacy a lot of the time. Often some react by showing how sure of themselves they are. I think the hardest journey for a lot of us is to decide we have to anwer to ourselves and we have to accept ourselves. very hard to do. Harder still is to look at ourselves and say, hmm, I rather like myself. Very freeing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a first even for me...a double post with another one's post in between them. LoL Guess we could call it a wrap around Gwenie? LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Aren't many first left but there you go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe double posting is my hidden talent...LOL


Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Aren't many first left but there you go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

inishowen wrote:
Good evening Sam, I just wanted to say hello as I seem to be first to visit. Good luck with your baby blanket. I hope you get it done in time. We have our 15 month granddaughter staying tonight. She's our first grandchild. We now have a 2 month grandson as well. I can't wait until he's up a bit, and able to join in the fun we have.



I remember when he was going to be born. Awwww a 2 month old grandson and 15 month granddaughter. Life is sweet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Maybe double posting is my hidden talent...LOL


There ya Go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I think Humor is another wonderful one and we know knitting is definitely a big one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have it up and running shirley - have added a little post - i never go offline so i will always be online there.

do you know how much worsted yarn you used on your wingspans?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just opened a 'Would you like to learn the wingspan scarf?
> 
> at the following link
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

being the only man on here regularly - no - i took no offense - i agree - there is great equality between the sexes and that is too bad.

i never liked having a woman boss - at least the ones they had - they seemed to always have something to prove. what they didn't realize was i didn't care - as long as they did their job well i was fine.

sam

i am sorry for this post - i really don't want us to get carried away on a discussion of the rights of men and women.



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I think you are right on about some women being insecure and also petty and jealous. Not condemning all women of course but have found that so many female bosses in particular that I have had are very much that way and to make themselves allegedly feel "power" are particularly rude and downgrading to other females. Quite a shame too when we should be very, very supportive of other women in their endeavors. Boy, I could really get into a discussion here and stomp on my soap box about inequality between the sexes but will not. I excuse myself and ask for your forgiveness if I have already stepped on toes. Not a severe feminist but this is a real pet peeve of mine. Love you all out there in KTP land....men and women!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all! Just going to say hello and duck back out. DH went to a lecture at a local church and I've been knitting and lost track of time. He ate before he left, I wasn't hungry but after reading Sam's potato recipe, I'm starving. I know what I'm going to serve with our anniversary dinner this weekend! YUM!! Gonna go track down some food. Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - that is true if you are making jello. but here you are using the jello dry - you add the jello powder directly into the cottage cheese - no extra water.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> In my experience, fresh pineapple (and kiwi) and jello don't make good combinations...the enzymes or something in these fruits inhibit the gelling of the jello...that may have been what happened with your salad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

isn't it wonderful how age or the wisdom that comes with age that we don't feel we need to live the way others think we should.

sam





Yes it is!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have used crushed and tidbits - well drained - worked well.

sam



melyn said:


> Ahhhh thank you Rookie, will try it with different fruit, I thought it said pineapple but must admit did not double check the recipe b4 making it, I usually print them out but didn't this time and couldn't find it in my file so did it from memory and that's not so good these days lol. lyn x


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Sam,I hope your daughter's mouth have healed up now. I told my grandson what drugs she had been given and he said they have different names in this country but they are the same as he was given.He was also given Zydol,that is the USA name. My grandson is a pharmacist so was able to look up the drug names for your drugs.
Gweniepooh I do hope you can find out more about your grandmother's birthplace in Wales.If you do let me know and if it is near to where I live I would tell you more about it.Have you heard the story about Mary Jones from Bala in North Wales? She walked 30 miles in her bare feet to get a bible in Welsh, she was only a young girl.
I must tell you about this,My grandson visited Florida two years ago and talking to some Americans there he was asked where he was from when he told them Wales they thought it was in Russia so to anyone not knowing where Wales is ,it is part of the United Kingdom.
,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be beautiful when finished - very anxious to see the finished product.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam and Inishowen, Greetings from Belfast. I've spent the evening working on the baby dress for my friends' little one's first birthday. It is knitted in the palest blue cotton and will have daisies embroidered on it when finished. I hope its good enough to justify posting a photograph. Just the evening for knitting, after an intermittently damp day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might try it with the dream topping - our dreamwhip is a frozen faketype whipped cream - but it works beautifully in this recipe. i am partial to real whip cream. however - i don't think real whip cream has the mass that dreamwhip has and that may be the problem.

sam



melyn said:


> Sam I whipped it until it formed and held soft peaks. I used an electric mixer to beat the jelly powder into the cottage cheese then folded in the whipped cream then folded the pineapple in, I am not sure what dreamwhip is, we have something called angel delight and also something called dream topping both are in powder form that u add milk to and whip until it thickens then leave to set. The dream topping is used on top of trifles instead of cream. lyn x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam Designer is quite right- it is very scary especially the first time wondering will I be able to do? will people understand me? what about that when most people will be working on when I am asleep (I was going to say that won't be a problem for you, but with your sleeping patterns maybe it will)? etc etc.
From the ones I have looked at you have avoided what seems to cause the most problems. You are using a downloadeable pattern. The biggest problems seem to be when you put your own pattern on- somehow they all seem to have problems. My first two both had problems like this as did Julies. But my last one was a download and no issues.
And the large majority of people are lovely- and accept then things don't go according to pplan. I did have one who attacked the way I ran the workshop, but as by then many had successfully completed it I was able to quickly realsie that it wasn't an issue for many people. And no-one way will work for everyone. Those you just need to look to see if they have any validity and take on board what might be useful and ignor ethe rest. I was just grateful that she didn't come in until late in the workshop so I had the confidence by then to know that it worked. But in 3 workshops that is the only complaint I recieved. Some confusion when patterns were wrong oddly enough! 
So I don't anticipate any issues for you Sam. Must go and find Shirley's link so I can 'officially' join up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - don't add any water - it is supposed to disappear into the cottage cheese - if you add water it won't work. i leave the cottage cheese lumpy - also - you might try mixing this by hand - the electric beater i think is too much. i mean - you're not making cake batter.

sam



melyn said:


> not sure valerie, I buy it because it is sugar free both my husband and I are diabetic, sugar free usually means odd stuff in it I think lol, I haven't seen the jelly crystals for some time, didn't see any in tesco but if u can still get them Sainsburys is best bet will look next time I go.Wonder if putting in just a tiny amount of boiling water to dissolve the powder would work, is it sposed to make the pudding set like jelly. The powder just disapeared into the cottage cheese, are you supposed to beat the cheese untill it is smooth or leave it lumpy? lyn x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think most of us were raised to take care of others - not ourselves - i think that was a mistake.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I believe that even the most confident appearing people have feelings of inadequacy a lot of the time. Often some react by showing how sure of themselves they are.  I think the hardest journey for a lot of us is to decide we have to anwer to ourselves and we have to accept ourselves. very hard to do. Harder still is to look at ourselves and say, hmm, I rather like myself. Very freeing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just found this on my facebook page and had to share....it is what is happening in our weather....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Briallu said:


> story about Mary Jones from Bala in North Wales? She walked 30 miles in her bare feet to get a bible in Welsh, she was only a young girl.
> I must tell you about this,My grandson visited Florida two years ago and talking to some Americans there he was asked where he was from when he told them Wales they thought it was in Russia so to anyone not knowing where Wales is ,it is part of the United Kingdom.
> ,


What an amazing young girl that Mary Jones must have been. And how ignorant we can be about geography. I know a few years ago there was an address on the news about how slack so many of the schools have been in teaching about geography. I don't know if any else remembers it. By the way, I am a retired middle grades (6-7) teacher and also taught some at the University of Georgia for 5 years.

Also thank you for the offer to find out some information about my grandma home place if I can find out where in Wales she was from. I really appreciate that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think most of us were raised to take care of others - not ourselves - i think that was a mistake.
> 
> sam


As with so many things we need to get the balance- we just need to look around us to see what happens when all we worry about is ourselves. But we do need to care for ourselves as well, both for our own sake and for that of others. We actually can't continue to care for others if we ignore our own needs. Something that family need to remember when they are caring for family members- to give the loved one the best possible care it is essential to have time away fromt he one you are caring for doing what you want for a while. 
The biggest change I would make if I was having kids now is that I would have given myself some time away from them- looking back I would have been a much better mother if I wasn't around them almost all the time. Even if I had worked for a day a week


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> As with so many things we need to get the balance- we just need to look around us to see what happens when all we worry about is ourselves. But we do need to care for ourselves as well, both for our own sake and for that of others. We actually can't continue to care for others if we ignore our own needs. Something that family need to remember when they are caring for family members- to give the loved one the best possible care it is essential to have time away fromt he one you are caring for doing what you want for a while.
> The biggest change I would make if I was having kids now is that I would have given myself some time away from them- looking back I would have been a much better mother if I wasn't around them almost all the time. Even if I had worked for a day a week


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I so agree; very well put too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> By the way, I am learning not to take criticism so to heart. I will learn from it if it is done in a constructive way but one thing about reaching this age is I am learning not to live by what others think. There are some good things about getting older aren't there. Negatives for sure, but Positive also. I think we become more our own person and value ourselves and others more.


When people act that way they are lacking something within themselves and/or it is a reflection of them or what is happening in their life at that time, it actually has nothing to do with you.

How wonderful that you don't let your RA keep you from creating your beautiful jewelry and knitting! We all love you and the things you create


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just talked with an old friend of mine and she is cleaning out the family home her older brother had lived in. He died around Christmas. Anyway, there are 2 cars parked there, both in need of repair. Her plan was to just sell them for junk but she is going to let us buy one of them for whatever the junk yard would give her for the metal ( usually less than $100) and DH is going to tinker around with it hopefully to get it running again for youngest DD. One is a BMW and the other a Cougar. She already kind of told a guy that his helping her he could have the BMW (which was our first choice) but if he doesn't want it we will take that one. Otherwise we will get the Cougar. she said her brother had already purchased parts to repair the cars too and that she would give us the parts.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i agree - that is true if you are making jello. but here you are using the jello dry - you add the jello powder directly into the cottage cheese - no extra water.
> 
> sam


Leave it lumpy also. The receipt call for pineapple but it's crushed canned pineapple which has been processed so the enzymes are not quite the same. I would try again with orange jello and mandarins oranges (canned).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. There i was reading the old tea party not thinking that a new one had started. So here i am now. 10.40am Sat. Very overcast and a bit windy but not cold. I thought i would jump in at a different time of day for a change.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

The recipes look good Sam as always. I will do those potatoes one day soon i reckon. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

New Blue Bloods on tonight!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I think you are right on about some women being insecure and also petty and jealous. Not condemning all women of course but have found that so many female bosses in particular that I have had are very much that way and to make themselves allegedly feel "power" are particularly rude and downgrading to other females. Quite a shame too when we should be very, very supportive of other women in their endeavors. Boy, I could really get into a discussion here and stomp on my soap box about inequality between the sexes but will not. I excuse myself and ask for your forgiveness if I have already stepped on toes. Not a severe feminist but this is a real pet peeve of mine. Love you all out there in KTP land....men and women!


These comments really speak to me. I've lived through exactly what you describe and could never understand it. I have wondered if some of these insecurities and jealousies might lessen as women become more comfortable in leadership positions. For our daughters' sakes, I do hope so.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> They didn't just put my work down but the one lady told me I had fingers like sausages. I have rheumatoid arthritis and didn't feel I had to tell her. I try not to focus on it and I am doing so well although today has been a stiff day. DH had to help me to even stand up at the restaurant. I digress though....That was after it even took me so much courage to go to College & take 3 courses in my 30's (late 60's now) and I thought women would be supportive of each other. In my experience it has always been the opposite, so it is wonderful that all of you are so supportive. I am not used to it. I have had a marveous supportive friend here where I live now and she has also found the same with other women. We worked together and couldn't believe how the women were. Maybe it came from insecurity???? Love my KTP group.


I missed the comments about what happend will try and find, but some people are just plain mean. Take no notice of such stupid comments. If they have a problem with anyone remember its THEIR problem. Chin up and take care.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome to you also 0767. I didn't recognize your moniker so I am assuming you are new to the teaparty. I agree...I too am a sucker for corned beef, sauerkraut, etc.
> 
> We love it when new folks drop in and even more thrilled when they keep coming back. Do you have a WIP ?


Thank you Gweniepooh. I do pop in from time to time to read. Just enjoying the recipes and comments. Don't respond much. But had to when Sam mentioned Corn Beef. LOL!!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome to you also 0767. I didn't recognize your moniker so I am assuming you are new to the teaparty. I agree...I too am a sucker for corned beef, sauerkraut, etc.
> 
> We love it when new folks drop in and even more thrilled when they keep coming back. Do you have a WIP ?


Sorry didn't answer your question. Yes I right now have 2 WIPs going. Making afghans for everyone for Christmas. Have 2 on the needles right now. I am trying to design my own one of a kind patterns. I have 12 to make and possibly 13 or 14. I have 1 done and one almost ready to come off the needles. I did post a photo not to long ago of the first 1 completed. It is a white one with a lavender border.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Quick popin- think my migraine is finally clearing . fourth day today and at this stage don't know that I will be going to the football tonight, but if I am getting over it I could be redy by then.


Golly, i hope migraine has gone. Four days is far too much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sugarsugar you just jump in whenever you want dear! We just love hearing from you!

quote=sugarsugar]Hi everyone. There i was reading the old tea party not thinking that a new one had started. So here i am now. 10.40am Sat. Very overcast and a bit windy but not cold. I thought i would jump in at a different time of day for a change.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I missed the comments about what happend will try and find, but some people are just plain mean. Take no notice of such stupid comments. If they have a problem with anyone remember its THEIR problem. Chin up and take care.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Sorry didn't answer your question. Yes I right now have 2 WIPs going. Making afghans for everyone for Christmas. Have 2 on the needles right now. I am trying to design my own one of a kind patterns. I have 12 to make and possibly 13 or 14. I have 1 done and one almost ready to come off the needles. I did post a photo not to long ago of the first 1 completed. It is a white one with a lavender border.


That sounds lovely I love lavender; because I have dogs & cats would probably have to steer away from white. LOL No need to apologize about replying. Because we are international often our responses are delayed due to our time zone differences.  I can't image having to make so many afghans. I've yet to complete 1 yet that I started last October! Of course I do tend to start many projects then get distracted by another; all will be finished but unless under a near time constraint I fiddle with one,then with another, and so on; they do get done though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Thank you Sam,I hope your daughter's mouth have healed up now. I told my grandson what drugs she had been given and he said they have different names in this country but they are the same as he was given.He was also given Zydol,that is the USA name. My grandson is a pharmacist so was able to look up the drug names for your drugs.
> Gweniepooh I do hope you can find out more about your grandmother's birthplace in Wales.If you do let me know and if it is near to where I live I would tell you more about it.Have you heard the story about Mary Jones from Bala in North Wales? She walked 30 miles in her bare feet to get a bible in Welsh, she was only a young girl.
> I must tell you about this,My grandson visited Florida two years ago and talking to some Americans there he was asked where he was from when he told them Wales they thought it was in Russia so to anyone not knowing where Wales is ,it is part of the United Kingdom.
> ,


Hi and welcome fro down under. I am sure you will enjoy the tea parties.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this on my facebook page and had to share....it is what is happening in our weather....


Ha ha. Love it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to all the new faces who have jumped into the Tea Party. I so hope you'll find a comfortable seat and your favorite beverage and sweet or snack. They are bound to be somewhere on Sam's virtual table. 

We will all look forward to seeing you often, whenever it's convenient for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam,there hasn't been a teacher yet who wasn't worried a bit about teaching on line for the first time. It really isn't something yu have to worry about. I give you my word. You talk to the people on here and answer questions , that is all you have to do
> with the people - they have the pattern and you are just there to affirm what they are doing. It is actually lots of fun. darowil, Zoe, am I not right? Sam won't have a problem. Also, I can already see that a lot of the TP members are going to be there to let him know we care about you and support you. Designer


Right on Shirley! the students "chime" in when it appears to them that they have done something wrong, and when you assertain what it is/isnt, then you tell them. Mostly a lot of them just want to update you on how much they have knit and what kind of yarn they are using! It is a fun thing and their enthusiasm is sooooooo exhilarating! You will be their champion and urge them on to the finish, and you will be so full of pride when they show you pictures of what they have accomplished as you stear their needles in the right direction! You go for it! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a first even for me...a double post with another one's post in between them. LoL Guess we could call it a wrap around Gwenie? LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :-D  :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just been informed by three year old Seth that he really needs to go out dancing. He had a ruff day. The things kids say.


Man after my own heart,LOL LOL so cute. How old is he, 24 going on?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora, as well as the search for mice- the big 'clean up' has started. I found some tea tree oil in a spray bottle that I am hoping they will object to. Hopefully on the same principle as the peppermint oil.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I know it is so cute. Some the things Elishia's boys say to her are so sweet. Last week Nicholas asked her to take him on a roller coaster. She told him she couldn't because she gets scared. Nicholas told Elishia it was OK cause he would hold her if she was scared. Such a sweet little lad. Nicholas is one of my grandsons, he is 6 1/2.


Oh someday I'll have a grandchild that I can have fun with, but I do have Allie. I've asked for permission to post her picture they sent.. I cannot wait to hold her!!! Grandfather came in from Guam the other day, staying for 2 weeks, doubt if I can get anywhere near her while he is here, LOL.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> They didn't just put my work down but the one lady told me I had fingers like sausages. I have rheumatoid arthritis and didn't feel I had to tell her. I try not to focus on it and I am doing so well although today has been a stiff day. DH had to help me to even stand up at the restaurant. I digress though....That was after it even took me so much courage to go to College & take 3 courses in my 30's (late 60's now) and I thought women would be supportive of each other. In my experience it has always been the opposite, so it is wonderful that all of you are so supportive. I am not used to it. I have had a marveous supportive friend here where I live now and she has also found the same with other women. We worked together and couldn't believe how the women were. Maybe it came from insecurity???? Love my KTP group.


That green eyed monster, is always looking to take from the good and talented. So just know that you are special, and they just have to deal with it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, as well as the search for mice- the big 'clean up' has started. I found some tea tree oil in a spray bottle that I am hoping they will object to. Hopefully on the same principle as the peppermint oil.


They reckon if find a hole that mice could get through, plug it with steel wool and the mouse cant pass through.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I better get moving. Off to mums then later to a real live little tea party (LOL) with a couple of friends. See you later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Thank you Gweniepooh. I do pop in from time to time to read. Just enjoying the recipes and comments. Don't respond much. But had to when Sam mentioned Corn Beef. LOL!!!!


Hi Sam0767! We been talking on various other threads and have had fun. Nice for you to drop in and have fun with us here at the longest tea table in the world! Do share with us something good to eat!!!! we have lots of drinks and snacks around the place! hmmmm, and if you are liking a hot meal, those are found in abundance here! Do drag out your needles and sit with us while we all knit something or frog it! Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How sweet NanaCaren....we all should dance like there is no tomorrow!


Ditto :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had problems with my "friend" arthur visiting since last night, I've taken some pain meds and C has agreed to help with Mom's night routine. So I bid you all a goodnight/morning. Gwen you are a hoot!! So glad that we are close by, I see a long and happy friendship for sure!! 
Sam, I downloaded the Wingspan only to find out that I had already had it in my files, LOL. I'm still working on the Traveling Vine, but think the Wingspan will be easier for me to handle!! 
Sweet dreams before I fall out of this chair, LOL... only 2 steps from my desk to the bed though.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Many hugs, lots of loves and always in my prayers.. I'd be lost without this wonderful group!!! 
Marianne


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam, I haven't caught up just thought I would jump in and say hi. Back again this week, boy I sure missed the tp while I was gone.

It is another rainy,cold, disgusting day out. Woke up to freezing rain, school was cancelled and we never even ventured out the door. Power was off and on today. April and I am not liking it so far.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes...please post the chocolate recipe! It does sound delicious...can you guess who is a chocoholic?


ok Gwenie, you are not the only one with dibs on being a chocoholic!!! If you are too slow in the line ahead of me, I just might be inclined to walk right beside you! oh, and I will share my chocolate bar with you too! (all chocolate is better shared!!!!) which one is your favorite? I love the smarties, the kit kats, the coffee crisp, oh dear, now I will have to get a picture of all the chocolate bars that I have takin a likin too! (hmph, now which one to choose.................) Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ok Gwenie, you are not the only one with dibs on being a chocoholic!!! If you are too slow in the line ahead of me, I just might be inclined to walk right beside you! oh, and I will share my chocolate bar with you too! (all chocolate is better shared!!!!) which one is your favorite? I love the smarties, the kit kats, the coffee crisp, oh dear, now I will have to get a picture of all the chocolate bars that I have takin a likin too! (hmph, now which one to choose.................) Zoe


Make mine a Snickers and/or a Reese's PB cup.  I like Twix, too.

Now I"m going to watch _Grimm_ (I want to knit the sweaters Monroe wears! He has some awesome cardigans, lol) and work on my next feather!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So right that it tastes better when shared. I love dark chocolate anything and must admit I have met a chocolate I disliked yet.

Was worried we hadn't heard from you. Hope you are well.

I'm going to go knit for awhile; haven't gotten much done lately.



5mmdpns said:


> ok Gwenie, you are not the only one with dibs on being a chocoholic!!! If you are too slow in the line ahead of me, I just might be inclined to walk right beside you! oh, and I will share my chocolate bar with you too! (all chocolate is better shared!!!!) which one is your favorite? I love the smarties, the kit kats, the coffee crisp, oh dear, now I will have to get a picture of all the chocolate bars that I have takin a likin too! (hmph, now which one to choose.................) Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They reckon if find a hole that mice could get through, plug it with steel wool and the mouse cant pass through.


might be best if it is industrial grade! But I will try that on my known hole!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this on my facebook page and had to share....it is what is happening in our weather....


LOL LOL great?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns wrote:
ok Gwenie, you are not the only one with dibs on being a chocoholic!!! If you are too slow in the line ahead of me, I just might be inclined to walk right beside you! oh, and I will share my chocolate bar with you too! (all chocolate is better shared!!!!) which one is your favorite? I love the smarties, the kit kats, the coffee crisp, oh dear, now I will have to get a picture of all the chocolate bars that I have takin a likin too! (hmph, now which one to choose.................) Zoe 

Sorlena wrote:
Make mine a Snickers and/or a Reese's PB cup. I like Twix, too.

Now I"m going to watch Grimm (I want to knit the sweaters Monroe wears! He has some awesome cardigans, lol) and work on my next feather!

Gwenie wrote:
So right that it tastes better when shared. I love dark chocolate anything and must admit I have met a chocolate I disliked yet.

Was worried we hadn't heard from you. Hope you are well.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You bet your sweet chocolate bunnies! chocolates are great! love the cherrie chocolates, and the Reese's pb cups..........

Gwenie, I have not been on much because of all the numbers whirling around in my head causing chaos! Income tax time and nope, still have not gotten it done. Will tackle it again tomorrow after Mass. Thought I would come here and see what everyone is up to and chat a bit! Zoe


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

re: Fresh pineapple in Jello..learned in home ec that there is an enzyme in fresh pineapple juice that won't let jello set up..it will stay runny. So, you have to use canned pineapple juice for that enzyme to be destroyed so the jello will set up. Do people even take home economics in high school as a class any more?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, as well as the search for mice- the big 'clean up' has started. I found some tea tree oil in a spray bottle that I am hoping they will object to. Hopefully on the same principle as the peppermint oil.


No it won't, oil of peppermint, mice don't like it, they said they will run from it. And you must do it for at lest once every week. Use a Cotten ball. It worked for me.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I took Home Economics in Junior high and High School.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> No it won't, oil of peppermint, mice don't like it, they said they will run from it. And you must do it for at lest once every week. Use a Cotten ball. It worked for me.


the tea tree oil is a good disinfectant, and is over-coming the odour problem, I already have the balls of cotton wool with the peppermint oil.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the tea tree oil is a good disinfectant, and is over-coming the odour problem, I already have the balls of cotton wool with the peppermint oil.


OK, will see, hope it works, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam, new Blue Bloods tonight


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Freedom now reigns supreme ladies! The cups are gone now! All you gals must have a read on this, and Sam, while you would have no benefit from this freedom, it would be an interesting read for you! hahahah, Zoe 
http://www.theprovince.com/technology/science/Bras+nothing+women+might+even+harmful+Study/8233877/story.html
Now that I am not planning on buying anymore of these, I have more $$$ for yarns! I LIKE that!!!! *chuckles*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it will be beautiful when finished - very anxious to see the finished product.
> 
> sam


It sounds lovely with the flowers on it too. Can't wait to see it. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think most of us were raised to take care of others - not ourselves - i think that was a mistake.
> 
> sam


Yes, there needs to be balance there. Some of both. A big thing we struggle with is finding that balance. One can find out the hard way if they don't care for themselves then there is nothing left to give.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this on my facebook page and had to share....it is what is happening in our weather....


Oooooh...Allergy time for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an amazing young girl that Mary Jones must have been. And how ignorant we can be about geography. I know a few years ago there was an address on the news about how slack so many of the schools have been in teaching about geography. I don't know if any else remembers it. By the way, I am a retired middle grades (6-7) teacher and also taught some at the University of Georgia for 5 years.
> 
> Also thank you for the offer to find out some information about my grandma home place if I can find out where in Wales she was from. I really appreciate that.


Gwenie, what did you teach??

Wales and Jones...Now there's some good names! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> As with so many things we need to get the balance- we just need to look around us to see what happens when all we worry about is ourselves. But we do need to care for ourselves as well, both for our own sake and for that of others. We actually can't continue to care for others if we ignore our own needs. Something that family need to remember when they are caring for family members- to give the loved one the best possible care it is essential to have time away fromt he one you are caring for doing what you want for a while.
> The biggest change I would make if I was having kids now is that I would have given myself some time away from them- looking back I would have been a much better mother if I wasn't around them almost all the time. Even if I had worked for a day a week


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> When people act that way they are lacking something within themselves and/or it is a reflection of them or what is happening in their life at that time, it actually has nothing to do with you.
> 
> How wonderful that you don't let your RA keep you from creating your beautiful jewelry and knitting! We all love you and the things you create


Thank you so much dear friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I might have a few bad days but on the whole you would not believe how good I am doing. Huge changes in lifestyle and diet but it is working. Never thought I could do it, but I am and it has made a real difference.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with an old friend of mine and she is cleaning out the family home her older brother had lived in. He died around Christmas. Anyway, there are 2 cars parked there, both in need of repair. Her plan was to just sell them for junk but she is going to let us buy one of them for whatever the junk yard would give her for the metal ( usually less than $100) and DH is going to tinker around with it hopefully to get it running again for youngest DD. One is a BMW and the other a Cougar. She already kind of told a guy that his helping her he could have the BMW (which was our first choice) but if he doesn't want it we will take that one. Otherwise we will get the Cougar. she said her brother had already purchased parts to repair the cars too and that she would give us the parts.


Wow!!! That is pretty exciting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I missed the comments about what happend will try and find, but some people are just plain mean. Take no notice of such stupid comments. If they have a problem with anyone remember its THEIR problem. Chin up and take care.


Oh how right you are, but isn't it funny how we forget the compliments but the sausage fingers stuck. Now if I could just turn it around the other way. You are right it was such a stupid and just mean comment. I'm putting my chin up as I am writing this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, as well as the search for mice- the big 'clean up' has started. I found some tea tree oil in a spray bottle that I am hoping they will object to. Hopefully on the same principle as the peppermint oil.


Wow, you will have to let me know the results.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> That green eyed monster, is always looking to take from the good and talented. So just know that you are special, and they just have to deal with it.


Yes and then fear takes over. We all have our things to deal with in life and letting people make us afraid holds us back from so much. I often wondered what was the difference between those that did and those that didn't and it is exactly that. At least if you DO you live life to its fullest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I've had problems with my "friend" arthur visiting since last night, I've taken some pain meds and C has agreed to help with Mom's night routine. So I bid you all a goodnight/morning. Gwen you are a hoot!! So glad that we are close by, I see a long and happy friendship for sure!!
> Sam, I downloaded the Wingspan only to find out that I had already had it in my files, LOL. I'm still working on the Traveling Vine, but think the Wingspan will be easier for me to handle!!
> Sweet dreams before I fall out of this chair, LOL... only 2 steps from my desk to the bed though.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Many hugs, lots of loves and always in my prayers.. I'd be lost without this wonderful group!!!
> Marianne


Well, he sure gets around. Wonder if he knows we are talking to each other????


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Daralene: I have been lurking on Fri/Sat/Mon. Very down on energy and stamina. Have cut many of my activities awaiting return of appetite and stability. My muscles now are very wk and I can walk only 300-400 feet before resting if I do it with the walker. I am trying to return to Sat shopping trips in a somewhat limited way. I will try again for tomorrow. Only spending 2 days at the senior ctr with many people assisting me. i Haven't located the color of yarn I want for the sweater that I mentioned so have started doing a placemat. I have looked through knit pik, but I think the season is wrong for orchids. I have finally found the link for the new tp. in active topics It is some where new all the time. Kate and Lurker have been keeping me in the know so that i
can get on on Fridays. Thanks folks for the concern and love that you have shown. Speaking of corned beef: I make a spread of canned corn beef with mayonaise, mustard,onions, celery on rye bread. somewhat like a tuna spread and once in awhile it really hits the spot. Sending my love to all and well wishes for those who are ill. Wish that dreamweaver would come back.. were there issues there thatI missed. I hope not.
Also have not heard from Joe P or Doogie, but perhaps they have posted in times when I could not pick up the tp. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you daralene - very beautifully said.

sam



darowil said:


> As with so many things we need to get the balance- we just need to look around us to see what happens when all we worry about is ourselves. But we do need to care for ourselves as well, both for our own sake and for that of others. We actually can't continue to care for others if we ignore our own needs. Something that family need to remember when they are caring for family members- to give the loved one the best possible care it is essential to have time away fromt he one you are caring for doing what you want for a while.
> The biggest change I would make if I was having kids now is that I would have given myself some time away from them- looking back I would have been a much better mother if I wasn't around them almost all the time. Even if I had worked for a day a week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you did sugarsugar - what weather are you having today?

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. There i was reading the old tea party not thinking that a new one had started. So here i am now. 10.40am Sat. Very overcast and a bit windy but not cold. I thought i would jump in at a different time of day for a change.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah and a new vegas.

sam



Pup lover said:


> New Blue Bloods on tonight!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I overnapped, DH finally woke me up but I'd missed my first training session  so fixed dinner and managed to make it in time for the second.  
Sent the Reuben recipes to Stepmother as she loves reuben's, she said thank you Sam. 
Poor Heidi, she's going to be SOOOO happy when that baby is born if you're thinking there should be 3. lol
Glad Alexis is doing better. 
Angora, I think you are right, as we get older we get more comfortable with ourselves and with who we are and need others approval less, there was a time that I was always so afraid people wouldn't like me, now, not so much. I've finally decided that I like, no, I love me, my DH loves me and my friends and family love me, you guys are friends AND family, and that that's all that matters.  You go girl, your creations in all of the mediums we've seen you use are BEAUTIFUL, you are BEAUTIFUL and if anybody gives you a hard time, send them to us. lol...We have pointy sticks and string. 
So good to see our new faces, so glad you dropped by. 
Sorlenna, cats are interesting creatures to watch, aren't they. lol... 
Nana Caren, that's so funny, DH had to ask what I was laughing at, he said "and he's 3?". lol
I don't think I've missed anything major, oh Gwen, you are too funny, but a hug in any guise is a good one. lol...
Poor Defiance, OH is NEVER going to be the same again after the Knit-a-palooza. lol, can't wait til next years. lol :shock: Okay, I need to finish getting the last few pages caught up. 
Darowil, glad the migraine is backing off and hope you make it to football. Didn't Zoe have a bad one a week or so ago? Must be the season or weather?
Okay, now I really am off to get caught up. 
Hugs a bunch.
Oh, I was posting originally to share this with you all, I think it's cool. 
http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/04/free-pattern-friday-crochet/?ext=20130412_1_FB_knitting_club_1b&utm_source=Facebook-FB_knitting_club&utm_medium=Blog_Promo&utm_campaign=Social


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my ex is knitting an afghan for each grandchild. when she is done she is going to wrap them up and let them choose a package. quite an undertaking with twelve grandchildren.

sam



sam0767 said:


> Sorry didn't answer your question. Yes I right now have 2 WIPs going. Making afghans for everyone for Christmas. Have 2 on the needles right now. I am trying to design my own one of a kind patterns. I have 12 to make and possibly 13 or 14. I have 1 done and one almost ready to come off the needles. I did post a photo not to long ago of the first 1 completed. It is a white one with a lavender border.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when did you get back five - weren't you at your parent's house?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Right on Shirley! the students "chime" in when it appears to them that they have done something wrong, and when you assertain what it is/isnt, then you tell them. Mostly a lot of them just want to update you on how much they have knit and what kind of yarn they are using! It is a fun thing and their enthusiasm is sooooooo exhilarating! You will be their champion and urge them on to the finish, and you will be so full of pride when they show you pictures of what they have accomplished as you stear their needles in the right direction! You go for it! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my hands have really been sore lately - i was having coffee with a friend of mine last week - when we rose to leave he put out his hands to shake hands - i almost hollered - he felt so bad - no way he could know - i think it is the extreme damp.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I've had problems with my "friend" arthur visiting since last night, I've taken some pain meds and C has agreed to help with Mom's night routine. So I bid you all a goodnight/morning. Gwen you are a hoot!! So glad that we are close by, I see a long and happy friendship for sure!!
> Sam, I downloaded the Wingspan only to find out that I had already had it in my files, LOL. I'm still working on the Traveling Vine, but think the Wingspan will be easier for me to handle!!
> Sweet dreams before I fall out of this chair, LOL... only 2 steps from my desk to the bed though.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Many hugs, lots of loves and always in my prayers.. I'd be lost without this wonderful group!!!
> Marianne


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I so agree; very well put too.


Me too...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey gagesmom - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we all have been complaining about the weather - i keep wondering if the sun is still there - it has been so grey and overcast. at least the temperatures have stayed above freezing - barely.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam, I haven't caught up just thought I would jump in and say hi. Back again this week, boy I sure missed the tp while I was gone.
> 
> It is another rainy,cold, disgusting day out. Woke up to freezing rain, school was cancelled and we never even ventured out the door. Power was off and on today. April and I am not liking it so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - what do you call the hat in your avatar?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Make mine a Snickers and/or a Reese's PB cup.  I like Twix, too.
> 
> Now I"m going to watch _Grimm_ (I want to knit the sweaters Monroe wears! He has some awesome cardigans, lol) and work on my next feather!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to keep chocolate bits in the freezer in case i had a chocolate attack in the middle of the night.

one night i was up and got a handful of chocolate bits and went back to bed to eat them. i must have fallen asleep - under the electric blanket - and when i woke up there was this dark brown mess is my hand - i kept telling myself - no - i couldn't have done that while i was asleep - i was too afraid to smell it - finally - after getting it not too close to my nose i realized what it was. i thing they could have heard me laughing all the way downtown. my mother loved the story and loved telling someone about it while i was standing there. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So right that it tastes better when shared. I love dark chocolate anything and must admit I have met a chocolate I disliked yet.
> 
> Was worried we hadn't heard from you. Hope you are well.
> 
> I'm going to go knit for awhile; haven't gotten much done lately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with an old friend of mine and she is cleaning out the family home her older brother had lived in. He died around Christmas. Anyway, there are 2 cars parked there, both in need of repair. Her plan was to just sell them for junk but she is going to let us buy one of them for whatever the junk yard would give her for the metal ( usually less than $100) and DH is going to tinker around with it hopefully to get it running again for youngest DD. One is a BMW and the other a Cougar. She already kind of told a guy that his helping her he could have the BMW (which was our first choice) but if he doesn't want it we will take that one. Otherwise we will get the Cougar. she said her brother had already purchased parts to repair the cars too and that she would give us the parts.


So AWESOME!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved the last paragraph - ladies beware.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Freedom now reigns supreme ladies! The cups are gone now! All you gals must have a read on this, and Sam, while you would have no benefit from this freedom, it would be an interesting read for you! hahahah, Zoe
> http://www.theprovince.com/technology/science/Bras+nothing+women+might+even+harmful+Study/8233877/story.html
> Now that I am not planning on buying anymore of these, I have more $$$ for yarns! I LIKE that!!!! *chuckles*


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have missed a lot over the last 2 weeks, but thought I would try to stay on top of the posts this week. Finally found the new link, and I am behind already! 12 pages! I guess I'd better put down the knitting and read the posts! Tomorrow I will be doing my taxes. Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aha!!! Success!! I'm caught up, yay!! was reading here and chatting with my Son's sister who lives in Ohio now, about her stressful day, but it's getting better so that's good. 
Marge, so good to see you, I hope things get better for you at some point. 
I too think about Joe often, and wonder how Doogie is doing, was he back in school sometime soon?
Well, I think Ladies and gents, I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow. 
Oh, I've used steel wool, well, SOS pads to be exact, because that is what I had handy, to put in a hole a mouse was coming through and it worked wonderfully. 
Well, night all, hugs, hope you are all well, and that Arther goes home soon.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow, I'm gone one day and we're on page 12 already! plus I read the previous weeks and responded to a few postings:

_


Lurker 2 said:



......So as treats the dogs have had a handful each of their very expensive Purina Beneful original chunks- don't know if this is, yes it is, manufactured in St Louis MO.

Click to expand...

Purina is one of the best dog/cat foods available here. There are others with big claims that are preferred by vets but seems they are the ones having recalls. My cat says she prefers her Purina dry food in the green bag, hope they never change the color because I forget the name.

Pontuf regarding the collar with charms, I asked at the shop and they do sell the pattern for $4 but is free with purchase of yarn. You can contact Terri, the shop owner and designer at, [email protected] or the shop - Skeins, 11345 Highway 7, Minnetonka, MN 55305. The pattern is called Ruffled Neckwrap and is listed on Ravalry but only sold at LYS, they have a list of shops that carry it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffled-neckwrap-3

Terri has the yarn by Mountain Colors specially dyed for her projects. Let me know if you have any problem obtaining the pattern.

kehinkle - I am curious what it is you deliver coming here from Ohio? You must have missed this last snow, it was well over 10", sloshy but it is staying on the ground. I swear, like the movie, we are having a groundhog day and reliving winter over and over.

Angora - what a beautiful bracelet it would look very nice with a sweater from a new book called African sweaters--nearly bought it today but slapped my fingers, too many books in my collection already. But these sweaters are created in many African inspired designs.

RookieRetiree - Love your icord video--women are soooo ingenious. On my yarn hop I found an electric icord maker for the price of $35--think I'll use my drill!_


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> re: Fresh pineapple in Jello..learned in home ec that there is an enzyme in fresh pineapple juice that won't let jello set up..it will stay runny. So, you have to use canned pineapple juice for that enzyme to be destroyed so the jello will set up. Do people even take home economics in high school as a class any more?


It depends on the school district whether or not it is offered. :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gwenie, what did you teach??
> 
> Wales and Jones...Now there's some good names! :thumbup:


Well, now you've opened a can of worms. I almost always taught Science but also at times multiple subjects so at one time or another also taught Language Arts, Reading, Math, Social Studies, and Health. I was certified in each and in addition Gifted Education and had been trained a a collaborative teacher, which meant special needs students were mainstreamed into my classes. I taught middle grades, 6-8, and for 5 years taught undergraduate classes in the college of Education at the Univ. of Georgia funded by the National Science Teacher Association. Those classes were for undergraduates in Science education and all about conducting appropriate grade level labs in Chemistry and Physics. In my school district I also conducted teacher workshops for elementary & middle grade teacher in chemistry, life sciences & physics and was one of a pair that trained general education and special education teachers in how to conduct a successful collaborative classroom. I stayed pretty busy most of the time and as much as I loved teaching I can honesty say I'm done and don't miss it. I do however still have dreams about teaching and being in a classroom. Guess after over 30 years it's ingrained. LOL My mom, also a teacher had dreams all the time after she retired too.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Well I'm back from a full day of Yarn Shop Hopping--covered eight stores today and wow did they have some pretty yarns from merino wool, alpaca, silk, linen and cashmere to hand painted, hand spun and endless varieties, specially dyed and one unique to individual shop. 

The very prettiest was a mini shawl knit with hand painted yarn in fingering weight extra fine Merino wool--the colors are fantastic. My second favorite was a beaded drawstring bag just large enough for a small project like socks or a large ball of yarn--this too in a hand-dyed yarn of Merino wool and bamboo nylon. Another neat project was a slouch hat in the same kind of yarn used in my shop hop collar--really pretty. I'll make it without the side embellishment, although it is cute. 

Lastly I found this Wooly Bullie yarn that knit up looking like lamb's fur. I plan on using it as trim on felted slippers. 

Next to one of the shops was a Tuesday Morning and it was just too tempting to not go in. I found this painted metal bird sculpture that had a solar cell on it's back and a night light on it's belly--something funky for my back yard.

Don't know if I am up to going again tomorrow--we only covered half of the stores but it is a lot of driving. 

After this very long day of enjoyment I am really exhausted and will catch up with all of you tomorrow, so good night all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> my ex is knitting an afghan for each grandchild. when she is done she is going to wrap them up and let them choose a package. quite an undertaking with twelve grandchildren.
> 
> sam


I should say that is quite an undertaking. It would take me an eternity! I did make quilts however for each of the 5 grandkids.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Tried to post earlier but my tablet was acting up. Yes, I did miss the big snow storm but had a bit of snow covered roads in WI. Slid a couple of times and saw two car in the medium. Delivered to a small company here from a prefab furniture place in Archbold, OH, Sauders.
Slept a bit after delivery and then weren't into WalMart, walled around and bought a few things. Tomorrow plan on hitting a few yarn stores, TJs and doing my laundry. Also knitting.
Record sound good. Reubens are one of my favorite sandwiches. Sent the potato recipe to my DD2 to try. 
Knitted on my Wingspan a bit today. Yarn ball is getting small so will have to decide whether to end it on this last wing or knit to the eighth and hope I have enough to finish it. May look for a solid color to add to it as a border.
The basket I made this week is from busyfingersbusylife blog and the name is hair-toy-basket. She lined hers.
 Hope everyone whoi is under the weather feels better soon. Welcome to all newcomers. Enjoy the tea, cakes and conversation.
Have to check out Sam's workshop even though I am almost done with the Wingspan.

Good night,

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!!



thewren said:


> i used to keep chocolate bits in the freezer in case i had a chocolate attack in the middle of the night.
> 
> one night i was up and got a handful of chocolate bits and went back to bed to eat them. i must have fallen asleep - under the electric blanket - and when i woke up there was this dark brown mess is my hand - i kept telling myself - no - i couldn't have done that while i was asleep - i was too afraid to smell it - finally - after getting it not too close to my nose i realized what it was. i thing they could have heard me laughing all the way downtown. my mother loved the story and loved telling someone about it while i was standing there. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and patterns. Can't wait to see it all made up. Glad you had fun. do take a picture of your metal sculpture too. Would love to see it; love yard art.



Ask4j said:


> Well I'm back from a full day of Yarn Shop Hopping--covered eight stores today and wow did they have some pretty yarns from merino wool, alpaca, silk, linen and cashmere to hand painted, hand spun and endless varieties, specially dyed and one unique to individual shop.
> 
> The very prettiest was a mini shawl knit with hand painted yarn in fingering weight extra fine Merino wool--the colors are fantastic. My second favorite was a beaded drawstring bag just large enough for a small project like socks or a large ball of yarn--this too in a hand-dyed yarn of Merino wool and bamboo nylon. Another neat project was a slouch hat in the same kind of yarn used in my shop hop collar--really pretty. I'll make it without the side embellishment, although it is cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the basket...thanks for giving us where you got it from; going to check it out now.



kehinkle said:


> The basket I made this week is from busyfingersbusylife blog and the name is hair-toy-basket. She lined hers.
> Hope everyone whoi is under the weather feels better soon. Welcome to all newcomers. Enjoy the tea, cakes and conversation.
> Have to check out Sam's workshop even though I am almost done with the Wingspan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Night all...I'm crashing as soon as DD gets home from babysitting which I HOPE is soon. OOXXOO to all with peace!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Darowil, glad the migraine is backing off and hope you make it to football. Didn't Zoe have a bad one a week or so ago? Must be the season or weather?
> l


could be change of season- from summere to winter and vice versa. Haven't had many for a couple of years and certainly not htis bad for a while. Can't see myself having ht eendergy to go out in a few hours, especially to something like a footy match. And I barrack for the tea whoes home ground is furtherest away as well (well one other is a similar distance) and football games tend to be noisy as well. So longish drive and noisy doesn't appeal. Only made it to one of the first 3 games this will mean (but we have lost the first two and could well lose tonight as well).

And then I found the link and printed off th epattern- don't really need more patterns BUT I do have the yarn for it so they are already sitting together, waiting for me to find time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gagesmom - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we all have been complaining about the weather - i keep wondering if the sun is still there - it has been so grey and overcast. at least the temperatures have stayed above freezing - barely.
> 
> sam


I'M NOT! we are having lovely autumn weather (I guess mid 80s). Cooling down a little tomorrow and maybe some rain. We do need rain so I won't even complain then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i used to keep chocolate bits in the freezer in case i had a chocolate attack in the middle of the night.
> 
> one night i was up and got a handful of chocolate bits and went back to bed to eat them. i must have fallen asleep - under the electric blanket - and when i woke up there was this dark brown mess is my hand - i kept telling myself - no - i couldn't have done that while i was asleep - i was too afraid to smell it - finally - after getting it not too close to my nose i realized what it was. i thing they could have heard me laughing all the way downtown. my mother loved the story and loved telling someone about it while i was standing there. lol
> 
> sam


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is the recipe for the Cabbage Casserole I mentioned earlier.

1 pound ground beef
1 medium onion chopped
1 1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon salt 
2 Tablespoons oil or shortening
2 cups cooked rice
1 head cabbage shredded 
1 can sauerkraut 
I can diced tomatoes or tomato juice
1 cup sour cream (I use non fat Greek Yogurt)

cook the onion and ground beef, add salt, pepper and cooked rice. Put half of the cabbage in the bottom of casserole, put the hamburger filling evenly on cabbage, put the other half of the cabbage on top, spread the sauerkraut on top of the cabbage, the tomatoes on top of that then cover and bake in 350o oven until cabbage is done, spread the sour cream/yogurt on top and cook a few minutes longer.

My daughter uses this same recipe and makes Cabbage Roll soup, she just adds more water or stock. Puts a dollop of sour cream on soup before serving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn ask4j - is there a way to get the pattern for the shawllette - the yarn you chose is beautiful. i would love to make it.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Well I'm back from a full day of Yarn Shop Hopping--covered eight stores today and wow did they have some pretty yarns from merino wool, alpaca, silk, linen and cashmere to hand painted, hand spun and endless varieties, specially dyed and one unique to individual shop.
> 
> The very prettiest was a mini shawl knit with hand painted yarn in fingering weight extra fine Merino wool--the colors are fantastic. My second favorite was a beaded drawstring bag just large enough for a small project like socks or a large ball of yarn--this too in a hand-dyed yarn of Merino wool and bamboo nylon. Another neat project was a slouch hat in the same kind of yarn used in my shop hop collar--really pretty. I'll make it without the side embellishment, although it is cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two-thirty - good night all.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, you will have to let me know the results.


It seems to be working really well so far ( the tea tree oil).
Making a simple mix for tea- based on Spanakopita, just waiting for my pasta to cook- quite a bit of work to do on the larder!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO!!!


Oh that is hysterical Sam. I'm ROFLMAO too but I don't know what the MAO means. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, hope your headache is gone!!! No fun at all to be hurting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems to be working really well so far ( the tea tree oil).
> Making a simple mix for tea- based on Spanakopita, just waiting for my pasta to cook- quite a bit of work to do on the larder!


Wow, tea based on Spanakopita. Never heard of that one. How do you make it?

It will feel so good to have the larder done. I can say from experience, but if it would only stay done. Have so much to do before the company gets here and I just had it all done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Oh how right you are, but isn't it funny how we forget the compliments but the sausage fingers stuck. Now if I could just turn it around the other way. You are right it was such a stupid and just mean comment. I'm putting my chin up as I am writing this.


Good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and we are so glad you did sugarsugar - what weather are you having today?
> 
> sam


Its been a funny day here. About 20c but very windy and every time i look at the weather radar i can see rain coming but it just goes around us and off to Melbourne.. as usual.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> It sounds lovely with the flowers on it too. Can't wait to see it. :wink: :thumbup:


Thanks, Loves. I'm pressing on with vigour as I must get the bed jacket going ASAP. I may be able to buy the yarn for that later today and doing that would free up some time in the week coming.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i used to keep chocolate bits in the freezer in case i had a chocolate attack in the middle of the night.
> 
> one night i was up and got a handful of chocolate bits and went back to bed to eat them. i must have fallen asleep - under the electric blanket - and when i woke up there was this dark brown mess is my hand - i kept telling myself - no - i couldn't have done that while i was asleep - i was too afraid to smell it - finally - after getting it not too close to my nose i realized what it was. i thing they could have heard me laughing all the way downtown. my mother loved the story and loved telling someone about it while i was standing there. lol
> 
> sam


Ha ha Sam, too funny. Now you should know you are not supposed to eat in bed. (LOL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, tea based on Spanakopita. Never heard of that one. How do you make it?
> 
> It will feel so good to have the larder done. I can say from experience, but if it would only stay done. Have so much to do before the company gets here and I just had it all done.


tea is the vernacular here for the evening meal. Not something to drink! Maybe that explains your surprise! so I have just eaten a portion, and it was delicious!
I am tired and will head to bed


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Tried to post earlier but my tablet was acting up. Yes, I did miss the big snow storm but had a bit of snow covered roads in WI. Slid a couple of times and saw two car in the medium. Delivered to a small company here from a prefab furniture place in Archbold, OH, Sauders.
> .
> The basket I made this week is from busyfingersbusylife blog and the name is hair-toy-basket. She lined hers.
> Hope everyone whoi is under the weather feels better soon. Welcome to all newcomers. Enjoy the tea, cakes and conversation.
> ...


Thats really great!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I overnapped, DH finally woke me up but I'd missed my first training session  so fixed dinner and managed to make it in time for the second.
> Sent the Reuben recipes to Stepmother as she loves reuben's, she said thank you Sam.
> Poor Heidi, she's going to be SOOOO happy when that baby is born if you're thinking there should be 3. lol
> Glad Alexis is doing better.
> ...


Well done our Poledra! That top is just the thing for me. It will acommodate my swollen left arm and I do love a square neckline. The site is book-marked. I appear to be accumulating quite a list of projects! Lovely to have such a wide choice. I haven't spun for ages and I enjoy that too so I hope to get some handspun completed and then review the knitting list. Don't even mention time needed for the bees and the gardening! Having more to do that time in which to do it bothers me less and less. I priorities and don't continually fall into the trap of trying to do everything to highest professional standards, otherwise what is the point of retirement?

Time for breakfast, general housework and then to collect granddaughter from Irish dancing class. Then, we're off to buy balloons and the like for the elder daughter's birthday party next week. We may also get a run to the cottage as I have all sorts to bring down. Sunny now but the forecast isn't good. Never mind. It is Saturday!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> our jello is in powder form so i don't think that was the problem. try it with orange jello the next time.
> 
> sam


I seem to remember being told not to add raw pineapple or kiwi fruit to jellies or they might not set. Either mum or the domestic science teacher at school. So maybe that's the reason for the problem with setting the recipe?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> I seem to remember being told not to add raw pineapple or kiwi fruit to jellies or they might not set. Either mum or the domestic science teacher at school. So maybe that's the reason for the problem with setting the recipe?


Good morning TNS. I too remember being told that pineapple juice added to gelatine would prevent it setting. Something enzymic, as others have commented. Any sign of warmth yet? We will have patches of snow lying on high ground and it has been there for 3 weeks. Rain yesterday. My back garden is in a state of revision as the pond has now gone. making it safe for the little grandsons. The hole is still there and will be dealt with next week, I hear. Hope you have a pleasant day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome day and shopping!! Sounds like the Yarn Crawls that are sponsored around here....I think our Chicagoland is sometime in August - have to look it up and be sure mark my calendar.

Haven't decided on my yarn for the Wingspan...need to do some ball winding (by hand) of yarn purchased at last year's MW Stitches -- I think it's the right weight and look, but it's just one color and I think I want to mix it up a bit - the plain blue Traveling Vine scarf is great, but I'm ready o break out into something bold---can you tell I just received my ordered Fasset book? Talk about inspiration!

Your acqua yarn looks so much like the yarn I purchased at the I Knit London shop last Fall--may have to wind that and swatch it too to see if t would make a cool wingspan---I have mostly worsted weights and think I want to try working with some DK or fingering to make a summer shawl....decisions decisions.

Have no idea why I'm awake -- certainly felt tired when I went to bed...thinking about chocolate and I sent all the Easter candy home with DGS...will have to see if hot chocolate with marshmallow and buttered toast to dunk (anyone else do this?) will cure the craving...then back to bed.

Hope all the migraines are gone and that all the surgeries, treatments, general FM and RA and Arthur visits are gone...and only great fun guests have come to visit.



Ask4j said:


> Well I'm back from a full day of Yarn Shop Hopping--covered eight stores today and wow did they have some pretty yarns from merino wool, alpaca, silk, linen and cashmere to hand painted, hand spun and endless varieties, specially dyed and one unique to individual shop.
> 
> The very prettiest was a mini shawl knit with hand painted yarn in fingering weight extra fine Merino wool--the colors are fantastic. My second favorite was a beaded drawstring bag just large enough for a small project like socks or a large ball of yarn--this too in a hand-dyed yarn of Merino wool and bamboo nylon. Another neat project was a slouch hat in the same kind of yarn used in my shop hop collar--really pretty. I'll make it without the side embellishment, although it is cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Freedom now reigns supreme ladies! The cups are gone now! All you gals must have a read on this, and Sam, while you would have no benefit from this freedom, it would be an interesting read for you! hahahah, Zoe
> http://www.theprovince.com/technology/science/Bras+nothing+women+might+even+harmful+Study/8233877/story.html
> Now that I am not planning on buying anymore of these, I have more $$$ for yarns! I LIKE that!!!! *chuckles*


Oh dear, must hike the mountains bra-less from now on. "Mountaineering Council of Scotland is warning that underwired bras could actually be the death of you. The wire in bras, plus magnets in cellphone cases, GPS devices and car keys, can affect compass needles and may lead to potentially fatal navigational errors, it warned" Not too sure about the image this brings to mind.....  :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the bag.....another project for the file drawer... I love these for the summer farmer's markets.



kehinkle said:


> Tried to post earlier but my tablet was acting up. Yes, I did miss the big snow storm but had a bit of snow covered roads in WI. Slid a couple of times and saw two car in the medium. Delivered to a small company here from a prefab furniture place in Archbold, OH, Sauders.
> Slept a bit after delivery and then weren't into WalMart, walled around and bought a few things. Tomorrow plan on hitting a few yarn stores, TJs and doing my laundry. Also knitting.
> Record sound good. Reubens are one of my favorite sandwiches. Sent the potato recipe to my DD2 to try.
> Knitted on my Wingspan a bit today. Yarn ball is getting small so will have to decide whether to end it on this last wing or knit to the eighth and hope I have enough to finish it. May look for a solid color to add to it as a border.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, this one really had me intrigued...is spanakopita the spinach and cheese tart that I love so much? How does that become a tea?? Really interesting idea.

When I was a TuesdayMorning a couple of weeks ago, I found regular honey and a savory honey---hard to explain but it has a cloudy appearance and I think maybe some roasted garlic and cheeses have been added to it. I've used it in salad dressings and stir fry dishes and love it. I think it would be great in an herbal tea...maybe I'll have that for breakfast tomorrow.



Lurker 2 said:


> It seems to be working really well so far ( the tea tree oil).
> Making a simple mix for tea- based on Spanakopita, just waiting for my pasta to cook- quite a bit of work to do on the larder!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh that is hysterical Sam. I'm ROFLMAO too but I don't know what the MAO means. :lol: :lol: :lol:


We'll translate for you if you wish....would be great if it actually literally worked...could use some reduction in that area....10 lbs. down and still going....walking the block when it's warm enough has helped kick start it, but DD has begun an extreme weight loss "boot camp" and has inspired me.

Sam, love your story---I have to confess that I was a candy stasher...we'd only had it in the house around the holidays so I'd put some away to savor longer....opened Peeps just don't store well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just commented to DH that I wished I had recovered from my migrian even 6 hours earlier so I could have gone to the football. His response was to offer to drive me down and sit in the car for a few hours learning his Hebreww while I watch. And if I can't cope I can just leave and be driven home. So will give it a go as othewr than tired I am almost back to normal at last.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> tea is the vernacular here for the evening meal. Not something to drink! Maybe that explains your surprise! so I have just eaten a portion, and it was delicious!
> I am tired and will head to bed


And as it is also my evening meal I assumed that you were going to eat it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This answered my question too....I had picked that up that tea was a meal in other posts, but just didn't put it together...makes more sense to me know. Thought you had created a new herbal tea!!!



Lurker 2 said:


> tea is the vernacular here for the evening meal. Not something to drink! Maybe that explains your surprise! so I have just eaten a portion, and it was delicious!
> I am tired and will head to bed


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Good morning TNS. I too remember being told that pineapple juice added to gelatine would prevent it setting. Something enzymic, as others have commented. Any sign of warmth yet? We will have patches of snow lying on high ground and it has been there for 3 weeks. Rain yesterday. My back garden is in a state of revision as the pond has now gone. making it safe for the little grandsons. The hole is still there and will be dealt with next week, I hear. Hope you have a pleasant day.


I think its fairly mild in C. I.s at present but I am in Cheshire/Staffs now until DD finishes her lambing work experience. It has been bitter cold with east winds but with a couple of milder days in between. There are still plenty of 'snow bones' here as we are at 800 ft just on the moorland edge of the Pennines, not the Cheshire plain, and the Peak District is over the next hill. There is a severe shortage of grass, all the fields are brown and farms are short of fodder for the cattle and sheep. It's a double blow; first the sheep and lambs get buried in the snow, then those that survive can't find enough food and need supplementary fodder. One poor farmer with insufficient fodder ( and funds) was at the local market this week to sell part of his in-lamb flock as he hadn't enough to feed them. They will lamb in the next 3-4 weeks. No-one bid so he stood up and said he would buy the lambs back from anyone who took them on, he was so desperate to find them a new home with enough food. We all need to be willing to support our farmers by buying local meat or we will not see the lambs in the fields!
End of rant.... Sorry, but not everyone realises what hill farm life is really like.
Today is forecast to be much milder, so I will be getting on with more jungle clearing. The garden here (old family home, now occupied by my brother) is very overgrown. We cleared some parts nearer the house during the week so have lots of brash to clear up, plus logs to store.
I hope you get your back garden ready for grandson invasion soon, and some sunshine to bring out the spring blossom. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks sam, will look to see if we have something frozen like your dreamwhip and will try orange jello and mixing by hand, will let you know what happens lol take care lyn x PS have u found ur gnasshers yet?



thewren said:


> melyn - don't add any water - it is supposed to disappear into the cottage cheese - if you add water it won't work. i leave the cottage cheese lumpy - also - you might try mixing this by hand - the electric beater i think is too much. i mean - you're not making cake batter.
> 
> sam


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Gwennie my mums dads family came from Wales, they all lived in Welshpool, we went there several years ago when I was doing my family tree, it was lovely walking in my granddads footsteps seeing the things he saw. lyn x



Gweniepooh said:


> What an amazing young girl that Mary Jones must have been. And how ignorant we can be about geography. I know a few years ago there was an address on the news about how slack so many of the schools have been in teaching about geography. I don't know if any else remembers it. By the way, I am a retired middle grades (6-7) teacher and also taught some at the University of Georgia for 5 years.
> 
> Also thank you for the offer to find out some information about my grandma home place if I can find out where in Wales she was from. I really appreciate that.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks pup lover, will do. lyn x


Pup lover said:


> Leave it lumpy also. The receipt call for pineapple but it's crushed canned pineapple which has been processed so the enzymes are not quite the same. I would try again with orange jello and mandarins oranges (canned).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS - I lived on a farm for 11 years and lived in farm communities for 8 more...I understand too well the trials and tribulations of raising animals and the worry of the planting and harvesting of crops all so dependent on the weather and the credit available from bankers, suppliers and shopkeepers. Tough - hard life, for sure.



TNS said:


> I think its fairly mild in C. I.s at present but I am in Cheshire/Staffs now until DD finishes her lambing work experience. It has been bitter cold with east winds but with a couple of milder days in between. There are still plenty of 'snow bones' here as we are at 800 ft just on the moorland edge of the Pennines, not the Cheshire plain, and the Peak District is over the next hill. There is a severe shortage of grass, all the fields are brown and farms are short of fodder for the cattle and sheep. It's a double blow; first the sheep and lambs get buried in the snow, then those that survive can't find enough food and need supplementary fodder. One poor farmer with insufficient fodder ( and funds) was at the local market this week to sell part of his in-lamb flock as he hadn't enough to feed them. They will lamb in the next 3-4 weeks. No-one bid so he stood up and said he would buy the lambs back from anyone who took them on, he was so desperate to find them a new home with enough food. We all need to be willing to support our farmers by buying local meat or we will not see the lambs in the fields!
> End of rant.... Sorry, but not everyone realises what hill farm life is really like.
> Today is forecast to be much milder, so I will be getting on with more jungle clearing. The garden here (old family home, now occupied by my brother) is very overgrown. We cleared some parts nearer the house during the week so have lots of brash to clear up, plus logs to store.
> I hope you get your back garden ready for grandson invasion soon, and some sunshine to bring out the spring blossom. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I took cooking at school some 50 years ago but that's all we did learn to cook nothing about enzymes lol. We started with toast and tea ended with a cristmas cake with Victoria sponge in between as well as some stuff like apple crumble and meat pies lol very practical in those days lol lyn x



flyty1n said:


> re: Fresh pineapple in Jello..learned in home ec that there is an enzyme in fresh pineapple juice that won't let jello set up..it will stay runny. So, you have to use canned pineapple juice for that enzyme to be destroyed so the jello will set up. Do people even take home economics in high school as a class any more?


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Sam, Thank you for your newsletters and recipes! They're very much appreciated!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> I think its fairly mild in C. I.s at present but I am in Cheshire/Staffs now until DD finishes her lambing work experience. It has been bitter cold with east winds but with a couple of milder days in between. There are still plenty of 'snow bones' here as we are at 800 ft just on the moorland edge of the Pennines, not the Cheshire plain, and the Peak District is over the next hill. There is a severe shortage of grass, all the fields are brown and farms are short of fodder for the cattle and sheep. It's a double blow; first the sheep and lambs get buried in the snow, then those that survive can't find enough food and need supplementary fodder. One poor farmer with insufficient fodder ( and funds) was at the local market this week to sell part of his in-lamb flock as he hadn't enough to feed them. They will lamb in the next 3-4 weeks. No-one bid so he stood up and said he would buy the lambs back from anyone who took them on, he was so desperate to find them a new home with enough food. We all need to be willing to support our farmers by buying local meat or we will not see the lambs in the fields!
> End of rant.... Sorry, but not everyone realises what hill farm life is really like.
> Today is forecast to be much milder, so I will be getting on with more jungle clearing. The garden here (old family home, now occupied by my brother) is very overgrown. We cleared some parts nearer the house during the week so have lots of brash to clear up, plus logs to store.
> I hope you get your back garden ready for grandson invasion soon, and some sunshine to bring out the spring blossom. Have a lovely weekend!


Just to add to the agricultural misery, TNS, this cold weather is preventing the bee colonies from expanding. By now, we usually have our first major inspection done but none of us is opening hives as it is so cold and there's little forage so we're still feeding syrup. The fruit crops may well be adversely affected in a few weeks time because the colonies aren't up to full flying strength. I hear that 11,000 lambs and sheep have been lost from the hill farms in Counties Antrim and Down. Heartbreaking. Farming isn't a life of contentment and ease!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am finally caught up with all of the KTP (including last week). 

Daralene your bracelet is beautiful your friend is going to love it.

Sam the potatoes were delicious and for dessert we had 3-2-1 cake now I may have to keep Glenn out of the mix. He really was interested in having dessert one cup at a time whenever he wanted. 

Kaye thank you for posting the pattern link I love that top and will check my stash later.

Judy love all of your findings from your yarn shop hopping the colors of your yarn are lovely.

It is almost 4am so I will try to get some sleep.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to add to the agricultural misery, TNS, this cold weather is preventing the bee colonies from expanding. By now, we usually have our first major inspection done but none of us is opening hives as it is so cold and there's little forage so we're still feeding syrup. The fruit crops may well be adversely affected in a few weeks time because the colonies aren't up to full flying strength. I hear that 11,000 lambs and sheep have been lost from the hill farms in Counties Antrim and Down. Heartbreaking. Farming isn't a life of contentment and ease!


I do hope your hives will be OK, we owe so much to our bees. Just imagine having to hand pollinate all the fruit blossom! :shock: I haven't seen any bees out here of course but did see a few lovely fat bumble bees around in my garden in Guernsey a few weeks ago, and Alderney usually has a very healthy wild bee population. However I don't know what this year's weather will do to them


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, those darn ultra sound people!!! How dare they not find those other two babies... :lol: :lol: Greetings from Southern California and yes, I'll be running out the door in about an hour on my way to PIlates class. Can't complain about our weather, it has been lovely and our flowers are blooming. Thanks for the recipes, they sound yummy but I'll look for lower calorie food stuff. Enjoy your class.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Well, he sure gets around. Wonder if he knows we are talking to each other????


I know.. we all need to find a way to send him on a permanent vacation like to sayyyyyyyyy Antarctica???


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Daralene: I have been lurking on Fri/Sat/Mon. Very down on energy and stamina. Have cut many of my activities awaiting return of appetite and stability. My muscles now are very wk and I can walk only 300-400 feet before resting if I do it with the walker. I am trying to return to Sat shopping trips in a somewhat limited way. I will try again for tomorrow. Only spending 2 days at the senior ctr with many people assisting me. i Haven't located the color of yarn I want for the sweater that I mentioned so have started doing a placemat. I have looked through knit pik, but I think the season is wrong for orchids. I have finally found the link for the new tp. in active topics It is some where new all the time. Kate and Lurker have been keeping me in the know so that i
> can get on on Fridays. Thanks folks for the concern and love that you have shown. Speaking of corned beef: I make a spread of canned corn beef with mayonaise, mustard,onions, celery on rye bread. somewhat like a tuna spread and once in awhile it really hits the spot. Sending my love to all and well wishes for those who are ill. Wish that dreamweaver would come back.. were there issues there thatI missed. I hope not.
> Also have not heard from Joe P or Doogie, but perhaps they have posted in times when I could not pick up the tp. Marlark Marge.


Marge, glad to see your post, I do worry so about you!! Keep you in all of our prayers dear lady. Please take care and know that this group of friends is always here for you!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> my hands have really been sore lately - i was having coffee with a friend of mine last week - when we rose to leave he put out his hands to shake hands - i almost hollered - he felt so bad - no way he could know - i think it is the extreme damp.
> 
> sam


sounds like you could use the paraffin bath also Sam!! I have it heating now, have to have at least one cup of coffee before I can get organized enough to do the dipping and wrapping.. LOL


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know how far any of you believe in country lore as a predictor of weather, but I have always been told that when the rooks build high, it is a sign of a good summer to come. We have been out this morning, and most of those rooks' nest were right in the top branches of the trees. I really, really want to believe this! A warm summer is long overdue...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Wow, I'm gone one day and we're on page 12 already! plus I read the previous weeks and responded to a few postings:
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Yipppeeeeeee They have it at my LYS in Gainesville, GA!!! I shall give her a call and see if she can pop it in the mail to me!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, now you've opened a can of worms. I almost always taught Science but also at times multiple subjects so at one time or another also taught Language Arts, Reading, Math, Social Studies, and Health. I was certified in each and in addition Gifted Education and had been trained a a collaborative teacher, which meant special needs students were mainstreamed into my classes. I taught middle grades, 6-8, and for 5 years taught undergraduate classes in the college of Education at the Univ. of Georgia funded by the National Science Teacher Association. Those classes were for undergraduates in Science education and all about conducting appropriate grade level labs in Chemistry and Physics. In my school district I also conducted teacher workshops for elementary & middle grade teacher in chemistry, life sciences & physics and was one of a pair that trained general education and special education teachers in how to conduct a successful collaborative classroom. I stayed pretty busy most of the time and as much as I loved teaching I can honesty say I'm done and don't miss it. I do however still have dreams about teaching and being in a classroom. Guess after over 30 years it's ingrained. LOL My mom, also a teacher had dreams all the time after she retired too.


Well dang, I knowed I had a smart friend!!  :-D   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Seriously, all I can say is WOW, you would have loved my Dad.. he was a chemist, but was also a great teacher. My school did not push the girls in sciences and math classes.. they were required but they really didn't "teach" or should I say they didn't let us truly learn. That is my one disappointment in myself, I really don't understand the higher math, algebra and such.. science I'm not so bad at as I had Pop that bought us chemistry sets and microscopes when others got dolls and baseball bats.. LOL


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

melyn said:


> I used fresh pineapple so no juice. Maybe I got the amounts wrong I just used a pot of cottage cream and 1 sachet of jelly powder, I thought maybe it was because it is powder and not crystals but i have to buy the sugar free and it only comes in powder form. It sort of disapeared into the cottage cheese although I could taste it until i put the pineapple in, I whipped the cream into soft peaks and folded it in but even whats left in the fridge is still like soft cream it hasn't set at all lol. never mind will try again after iv checked the amounts or maybe i could just add more jelly powder to it lol. take care lyn x


I Think it was the fresh pineapple that was the problem, as it contains enzymes that break down protein and cause jello NOT to set. Canned is the one to use with jello products as the canning process kills the active enzymes. Hope the next recipe turns out great!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am fascinated by the discussion about meals and the names we give to them. I have found that this has been a source of confusion and misunderstanding all my life. When I was a small child, we started the day with breakfast, before 7.00 am, because that was when work started on the farm. Then about 9.30 or 10.00, there was lunch, which was just a snack, often eaten out in the field, with a hot drink from a flask. Dinner was at 11.00. This was more substantial than lunch, often cold meat and cheese, with bread or potatoes. Tea was the main meal of the day, eaten at 4.30, when, in winter at least, most of the work on the farm was finished, although in summer time, there was often work to be done in the fields after tea, too. Just before bedtime, we had supper, which was a cup of cocoa with a few biscuits or maybe a sandwich.

As you can imagine, this pattern of meal-times did not fit well with what I found once I started school and later moved on into the wider world. Breakfast is really the only consistent meal in all this, although these days I eat it rather later. Lunch for me is now the midday meal, but I still call the main evening meal 'tea'. My daughters, however, have dinner in the evening and tea for them would be an occasional treat with cakes, eaten in between lunch and dinner. We do have to make it very clear, when issuing invitations, exactly what is involved and what time of day it may be expected.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> when did you get back five - weren't you at your parent's house?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, yes, I was at my parent's house. Mom needed me to fix her computer which I did. It only took all of 3 hours or so to do. I got back the same day as we live only a few blocks away from each other. We are in the same town but in different houses, with neighbours in between. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Aha!!! Success!! I'm caught up, yay!! was reading here and chatting with my Son's sister who lives in Ohio now, about her stressful day, but it's getting better so that's good.
> Marge, so good to see you, I hope things get better for you at some point.
> I too think about Joe often, and wonder how Doogie is doing, was he back in school sometime soon?
> Well, I think Ladies and gents, I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow.
> ...


Poledra, hugs for you and for all the KTP! 
Marge we miss you too. 
Joe is busy with a new job -- driving people to the medical clinic for appointments. He spends a lot of time with his mother. He is knitting up a vest, skirt, purse for his granddaughter. It is in kelly green with embroidered ladybugs on it. He takes a young lad to councelling once a week. He is helping a neighbour plant a garden. Joe has just finished crocheting a double-queen sized granny square afghan for his daughter in-law.
I have used the SOS pads and the fine steel wool for mouse holes too and they work!
The arthritis has hit here too! We have a storm that moved in and will stay a while -- compliments of the Alberta folks. Our normal temps for this time of year is a few degrees above freezing but we wont see double digits for a few weeks yet. Did you get much snow Shirley? hmmm, seems pure and white wants to hang around for a bit! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am fascinated by the discussion about meals and the names we give to them. I have found that this has been a source of confusion and misunderstanding all my life. When I was a small child, we started the day with breakfast, before 7.00 am, because that was when work started on the farm. Then about 9.30 or 10.00, there was lunch, which was just a snack, often eaten out in the field, with a hot drink from a flask. Dinner was at 11.00. This was more substantial than lunch, often cold meat and cheese, with bread or potatoes. Tea was the main meal of the day, eaten at 4.30, when, in winter at least, most of the work on the farm was finished, although in summer time, there was often work to be done in the fields after tea, too. Just before bedtime, we had supper, which was a cup of cocoa with a few biscuits or maybe a sandwich.
> 
> As you can imagine, this pattern of meal-times did not fit well with what I found once I started school and later moved on into the wider world. Breakfast is really the only consistent meal in all this, although these days I eat it rather later. Lunch for me is now the midday meal, but I still call the main evening meal 'tea'. My daughters, however, have dinner in the evening and tea for them would be an occasional treat with cakes, eaten in between lunch and dinner. We do have to make it very clear, when issuing invitations, exactly what is involved and what time of day it may be expected.


When I stayed with my Aunt and Uncle in Arkansas, they were very routine, up at 6:30am, dressed and bed made by 7 when breakfast was on the table. One came to the table with a smile on your face and cheery attitude. They worked so I would have "lunch" at a neighbors home, usually a sandwich or soup and sandwich. I had snacks, usually fruits rarely any sweets, available anytime I wished. Dinner was served precisely at 6 pm. My Aunt always had pies and cakes in her freezer, she baked one weekend a month to keep it stocked. She also had casseroles and other meals frozen that she would thaw for dinners during the week. We had "tea" on Sundays that we stayed in town (had a farm also) several ladies would come and it would be a wonderful time all the pastries and cookies and "special" teas that my Aunt would have imported from England.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, this one really had me intrigued...is spanakopita the spinach and cheese tart that I love so much? How does that become a tea?? Really interesting idea.
> 
> When I was a TuesdayMorning a couple of weeks ago, I found regular honey and a savory honey---hard to explain but it has a cloudy appearance and I think maybe some roasted garlic and cheeses have been added to it. I've used it in salad dressings and stir fry dishes and love it. I think it would be great in an herbal tea...maybe I'll have that for breakfast tomorrow.


As I had feared, replying to Angora, I had slipped into Newzild as it is sometimes called, 'tea' around here is the evening meal! And my simplified spanakopita got eaten, not drunk!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As I had feared, replying to Angora, I had slipped into Newzild as it is sometimes called, 'tea' around here is the evening meal! And my simplified spanakopita got eaten, not drunk!


Cindi is of Greek heritage, she would have loved to have found a spanakopita tea, LOL.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

http://greekfood.about.com/od/pansizedpies/r/Spinach-Pie-With-Feta-Spanakopita.htm

Spanakopita is a spinach pie. This recipe sounds great to make! 
Breakfast was the name of our first meal of the day. Usually cooked oatmeal. Dinner was the noon meal, and was usually a sandwich and soup. Supper was the evening meal that was a hot meal of meat and potatoes and vegies. Oh, and lots of gravy! We would have a bedtime snack too of cookies or fruit. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh that is hysterical Sam. I'm ROFLMAO too but I don't know what the MAO means. :lol: :lol: :lol:


ROFLMAO, seems that the double posting is hitting here! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh that is hysterical Sam. I'm ROFLMAO too but I don't know what the MAO means. :lol: :lol: :lol:


ROFLMAO rolling on the floor laughing my a$$ off.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, must hike the mountains bra-less from now on. "Mountaineering Council of Scotland is warning that underwired bras could actually be the death of you. The wire in bras, plus magnets in cellphone cases, GPS devices and car keys, can affect compass needles and may lead to potentially fatal navigational errors, it warned" Not too sure about the image this brings to mind.....  :mrgreen:


hhahahaha, lots of laughter going on as these (mine) mountains tumble down into the sea of comfort! like really, who knew? .............. Zoe


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> When I stayed with my Aunt and Uncle in Arkansas, they were very routine, up at 6:30am, dressed and bed made by 7 when breakfast was on the table. One came to the table with a smile on your face and cheery attitude. They worked so I would have "lunch" at a neighbors home, usually a sandwich or soup and sandwich. I had snacks, usually fruits rarely any sweets, available anytime I wished. Dinner was served precisely at 6 pm. My Aunt always had pies and cakes in her freezer, she baked one weekend a month to keep it stocked. She also had casseroles and other meals frozen that she would thaw for dinners during the week. We had "tea" on Sundays that we stayed in town (had a farm also) several ladies would come and it would be a wonderful time all the pastries and cookies and "special" teas that my Aunt would have imported from England.


Yes. Mealtime routines were adhered to strictly in our house, too! When I was 11 and moved on from the village school to the grammar school 10 miles away, the school bus did not get me home until after 5.00 pm. The 4.30 tea time was, however sacrosanct. My evening meal was always kept warm for me, and I ate it on my own once I got home. For 7 years, I only ate my main meal with the rest of the family at weekends and during school holidays. I don't think it ever occurred to anyone, including me, that it would have been possible to delay tea time by half an hour or so, so that we could all have eaten together.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> TNS - I lived on a farm for 11 years and lived in farm communities for 8 more...I understand too well the trials and tribulations of raising animals and the worry of the planting and harvesting of crops all so dependent on the weather and the credit available from bankers, suppliers and shopkeepers. Tough - hard life, for sure.


Thanks for those words of understanding. I'm no longer directly involved but many of my family and friends are, although gradually the small hill farms are disappearing as they are uneconomical and such hard work. Children see better paid easier warmer cleaner jobs to do and only farm on this scale if they really have the vocation. Land is getting very expensive so the opportunity to increase the acreage is not available to many, although share farming is starting to happen. (Elderly land owner retires but gets eager younger farmer to farm his land, sharing expenses and profits)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I know.. we all need to find a way to send him on a permanent vacation like to sayyyyyyyyy Antarctica???


But what if he befriends the penguins? Outer space might be better....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i used to keep chocolate bits in the freezer in case i had a chocolate attack in the middle of the night.
> 
> one night i was up and got a handful of chocolate bits and went back to bed to eat them. i must have fallen asleep - under the electric blanket - and when i woke up there was this dark brown mess is my hand - i kept telling myself - no - i couldn't have done that while i was asleep - i was too afraid to smell it - finally - after getting it not too close to my nose i realized what it was. i thing they could have heard me laughing all the way downtown. my mother loved the story and loved telling someone about it while i was standing there. lol
> 
> sam


OH Sam, you have made my day, first laugh for the day, and what a good one, can't stop laughing. This is the best coffee time ever. LOL LOL. I know that my day will be filled with joy and it started with you. :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Yes and then fear takes over. We all have our things to deal with in life and letting people make us afraid holds us back from so much. I often wondered what was the difference between those that did and those that didn't and it is exactly that. At least if you DO you live life to its fullest.


Ditto


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Tried to post earlier but my tablet was acting up. Yes, I did miss the big snow storm but had a bit of snow covered roads in WI. Slid a couple of times and saw two car in the medium. Delivered to a small company here from a prefab furniture place in Archbold, OH, Sauders.
> Slept a bit after delivery and then weren't into WalMart, walled around and bought a few things. Tomorrow plan on hitting a few yarn stores, TJs and doing my laundry. Also knitting.
> Record sound good. Reubens are one of my favorite sandwiches. Sent the potato recipe to my DD2 to try.
> Knitted on my Wingspan a bit today. Yarn ball is getting small so will have to decide whether to end it on this last wing or knit to the eighth and hope I have enough to finish it. May look for a solid color to add to it as a border.
> ...


I really like your basket -- it looks really handy. Crochet baskets are quite sturdy. Can't tell, did you line yours? Good job and I liked the yarn you used. If you decide to border it - I bordered one with a crochet hdc and then a crab stitch. turned out quite nicely. Shirley


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

TNS said:


> But what if he befriends the penguins? Outer space might be better....


Never thought about that, so yeah.. who's sending up rockets these days?????


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Trying to catch up after a day or so absence. soo many pages!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Well I'm back from a full day of Yarn Shop Hopping--covered eight stores today and wow did they have some pretty yarns from merino wool, alpaca, silk, linen and cashmere to hand painted, hand spun and endless varieties, specially dyed and one unique to individual shop.
> 
> The very prettiest was a mini shawl knit with hand painted yarn in fingering weight extra fine Merino wool--the colors are fantastic. My second favorite was a beaded drawstring bag just large enough for a small project like socks or a large ball of yarn--this too in a hand-dyed yarn of Merino wool and bamboo nylon. Another neat project was a slouch hat in the same kind of yarn used in my shop hop collar--really pretty. I'll make it without the side embellishment, although it is cute.
> 
> ...


Nice stash, love the colors, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

We are blessed with another beautiful day, heading to Wallyworld then stop by Lowe's as they are having a sale on plants!! My veggie garden should be ready to put the plants in this afternoon (just have to decide which way I want the rows this year) Have cut the garden size in half, with the heart and arthritis issues the dr suggested that I reconsider my summer outdoor activities. Stay active of course but not over do things. (which I know I tend to do) 
Hope to get the back 40 mowed today, (not really 40 acres, just our standing joke) depends on how long we linger at the stores. Our weed trimmer ended it's time with us last summer, so we are pricing the new models, need one that is light weight but cannot be electric, or battery.. C is afraid of those (just a little thing she has with electricity). 
I think I have decided on a yarn for the Wingspan, have to check before we leave to make sure I have enough skeins to complete the work. Though I have eyed some very pretty new variegated Caron simply soft that would be very pretty as a shawl.. hmmmm no more yarn buying though.. dang it!
Wishing you joy and happiness on this day and all the days to come.. Loves, Hugs and Prayers surround you always my friends...
M. ;-) :-D


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds lovely I love lavender; because I have dogs & cats would probably have to steer away from white. LOL No need to apologize about replying. Because we are international often our responses are delayed due to our time zone differences.  I can't image having to make so many afghans. I've yet to complete 1 yet that I started last October! Of course I do tend to start many projects then get distracted by another; all will be finished but unless under a near time constraint I fiddle with one,then with another, and so on; they do get done though.


Yes they do get done. I feel like I am on a time crunch as it is already April and only 1 completed but 2 on the needles and one almost completed. I don't know but I am going to do my best to get them all done for Christmas if I work on 2 or more at a time. It seems I get more knitting done at work than I do at home. Hummm something wrong with that picture!!!! :? :? :? :?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam0767! We been talking on various other threads and have had fun. Nice for you to drop in and have fun with us here at the longest tea table in the world! Do share with us something good to eat!!!! we have lots of drinks and snacks around the place! hmmmm, and if you are liking a hot meal, those are found in abundance here! Do drag out your needles and sit with us while we all knit something or frog it! Zoe


Hi Zoe!!!!!! Yes we have talked millions of times before. Always love your comments and sense of humor. LOL!!!!! I have been dying for a Subway sandwich today. But to lazy to go up and get it. Pretty sad since the store is just 5 minutes down the road from me. But what has been posted sounds so good. I just may have to run to the store and get some fixings for these recipes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren wrote:
I have just been informed by three year old Seth that he really needs to go out dancing. He had a ruff day. The things kids say.



Patches39 said:


> Man after my own heart,LOL LOL so cute. How old is he, 24 going on?


He is 24 just turned 3, quite grown up for his age.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ok Gwenie, you are not the only one with dibs on being a chocoholic!!! If you are too slow in the line ahead of me, I just might be inclined to walk right beside you! oh, and I will share my chocolate bar with you too! (all chocolate is better shared!!!!) which one is your favorite? I love the smarties, the kit kats, the coffee crisp, oh dear, now I will have to get a picture of all the chocolate bars that I have takin a likin too! (hmph, now which one to choose.................) Zoe


Smarties please!!! The real ones, not the things that pass as smarties in the states. The candy coated chocolate ones, I have to go to Canada to get them.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Sam your recipes as usual sound yummy. Two of my favorites baked potatoes and reubens. Your jamboree sounds like fun Too far for me to get there.Today I am in the process of finishing up my dryer balls. Thought I would give them a try. Anything to save money and/or the environment. Hope everyone has a great weekend and the weather behaves until later norma


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I overnapped, DH finally woke me up but I'd missed my first training session  so fixed dinner and managed to make it in time for the second.
> Nana Caren, that's so funny, DH had to ask what I was laughing at, he said "and he's 3?". lol
> 
> He is 3 but sure thinks much older. He reminds me very much of his father.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my ex is knitting an afghan for each grandchild. when she is done she is going to wrap them up and let them choose a package. quite an undertaking with twelve grandchildren.
> 
> sam


She is much braver than me, I would never finish all 12 afghans.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Yes they do get done. I feel like I am on a time crunch as it is already April and only 1 completed but 2 on the needles and one almost completed. I don't know but I am going to do my best to get them all done for Christmas if I work on 2 or more at a time. It seems I get more knitting done at work than I do at home. Hummm something wrong with that picture!!!! :? :? :? :?


I feel for you. I crochet 11 last year - one for each of our family members. I used worsted and did my own designs- (in other words, I never knew what I was going to do on the next row) sheesh shirley) --The only thing I made myself do was a color scheme for each person. I only knit one but it took so long, I crochet the rest.

I like the idea of packaging them up and putting them under the tree and letting people pick a package - and that one is theirs. If I had to do it again I would do it that way. They are in use, which is satisfying. I had such a difficult year I needed something 
mindless - and I love to crochet. I usually had another project on the needles too. So just hang in there. Do you crochet? it is worth learning just to do afghans. Knitted afghans are lovely but more time consuming. I will be thinking of you and feeling glad that mine are done - and hoping you get yours done in time . Good luck, and how about some pictures? Shirley


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Good morning Tea Partiers! The agenda for today is the Sheltie Rescue Reunion. Have to be careful with DH as we got the two we have at this affair. Should be fun. Seamus our 5 year old will NOT be coming as he was never socialized to people and such a group (250 people) would cause him debilitating anxiety. 

Might bring Tag...haven't decided. The carrot cakes definitely will have to go. They serve a lunch and dessert.

We are still in the grips of winter, it seems to love us. All our snow had melted for a day or two and now we are back in the snarl of snow. Just a bit, but it snows every day!! I'm trying to remember that in 4 months, I'll be commenting on the heat, lack of moisture and humidity!

I'm so impressed with the technical level of knitters and all crafters on this forum. I'm always looking for quick, cute and small! Takes all kinds I guess.

Gweniepooh I just LOVE your new avatar! You look marvelous.

Peace to all and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree
Have no idea why I'm awake -- certainly felt tired when I went to bed...thinking about chocolate and I sent all the Easter candy home with DGS...will have to see if hot chocolate with marshmallow and buttered toast to dunk (anyone else do this?) will cure the craving...then back to bed.
Hope all the migraines are gone and that all the surgeries said:


> I love dunking buttered toast in hot chocolate!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I love dunking buttered toast in hot chocolate!


I do too! I also love to make cinnamon toast and dunk it. gives a different flavor to the toast and some to the coffee.

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just a note to let you know that my afghans are posted in the pictures section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161960-1.html

I have to admit I am glad I did them last year -- would never get them done this year.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning all!! Just checking in before I start stripping beds and mopping floors. Tim's mom has invited a friend and her son and DGS for dinner tonight, so I'd better get busy in the kitchen. 

I'm working an a pair of summer (cotton) ankle socks for Susan (Tim's mom) as well as the wool V-neck sweater that I had to frog he back section several weeks ago.

My quilt for DGS#2 is still waiting in the frame for now. May be able to take up that again when the Thursday knitting group ends its session at the end of next month.

The snows are all gone and the grass is greening up, but today is overcast, dreary, and rather chilly. Not a pretty weekend on tap for us, sad to say.

Hope yours is productive and enjoyable.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Well I'm back from a full day of Yarn Shop Hopping--covered eight stores today and wow did they have some pretty yarns from merino wool, alpaca, silk, linen and cashmere to hand painted, hand spun and endless varieties, specially dyed and one unique to individual shop.
> 
> The very prettiest was a mini shawl knit with hand painted yarn in fingering weight extra fine Merino wool--the colors are fantastic. My second favorite was a beaded drawstring bag just large enough for a small project like socks or a large ball of yarn--this too in a hand-dyed yarn of Merino wool and bamboo nylon. Another neat project was a slouch hat in the same kind of yarn used in my shop hop collar--really pretty. I'll make it without the side embellishment, although it is cute.
> 
> ...


Great Haul!!! Sounds like a wonderful day, if you go again today, have a great, safe, fun one.

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I must say I am going to try those potatoes, that is after I go to the store and buy some! Thank you!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Sam, your notice of the Tea Party didn't show up on my Digest until this morning, the 13th. It always does this the day AFTER the party! *pout* How can I get notified in time to attend?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning Sam and KTPers. Thanks for the recipes and the Tea Party. Prayers and hugs for all that are in need. Jo



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 12 April 13


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Angora
I used to find unsupportive remarks hurt my feelings, but this beccame my self-talk.."Believe what you want to believe, and disregard the rest". I also find that the older I get, the less I care about remarks of others. A positive thing about aging!
Angora wrote
!By the way, I am learning not to take criticism so to heart. I will learn from it if it is done in a constructive way but one thing about reaching this age is I am learning not to live by what others think. There are some good things about getting older aren't there. Negatives for sure, but Positive also. I think we become more our own person and value ourselves and others more.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Love the new haircut Gwen. Wish I could wear mine that short!



Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad Heidi is such an easy going person...some one else might take you to task about there being triplets LOL!
> 
> ]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well dang, I knowed I had a smart friend!!  :-D   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Seriously, all I can say is WOW, you would have loved my Dad.. he was a chemist, but was also a great teacher. My school did not push the girls in sciences and math classes.. they were required but they really didn't "teach" or should I say they didn't let us truly learn. That is my one disappointment in myself, I really don't understand the higher math, algebra and such.. science I'm not so bad at as I had Pop that bought us chemistry sets and microscopes when others got dolls and baseball bats.. LOL


Not necessarily smart...more of a glutton for punishment and over achiever wanting job security. But thank you for the compliment. LOL


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Angora how horrid for someone to put you down or make fun of you! It amazes me sometimes how many adults never outgrow acting like they are in middle school.


You are so right! Angora is so talented. An inspiration to others too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I think its fairly mild in C. I.s at present but I am in Cheshire/Staffs now until DD finishes her lambing work experience. It has been bitter cold with east winds but with a couple of milder days in between. There are still plenty of 'snow bones' here as we are at 800 ft just on the moorland edge of the Pennines, not the Cheshire plain, and the Peak District is over the next hill. There is a severe shortage of grass, all the fields are brown and farms are short of fodder for the cattle and sheep. It's a double blow; first the sheep and lambs get buried in the snow, then those that survive can't find enough food and need supplementary fodder. One poor farmer with insufficient fodder ( and funds) was at the local market this week to sell part of his in-lamb flock as he hadn't enough to feed them. They will lamb in the next 3-4 weeks. No-one bid so he stood up and said he would buy the lambs back from anyone who took them on, he was so desperate to find them a new home with enough food. We all need to be willing to support our farmers by buying local meat or we will not see the lambs in the fields!
> End of rant.... Sorry, but not everyone realises what hill farm life is really like.
> Today is forecast to be much milder, so I will be getting on with more jungle clearing. The garden here (old family home, now occupied by my brother) is very overgrown. We cleared some parts nearer the house during the week so have lots of brash to clear up, plus logs to store.
> I hope you get your back garden ready for grandson invasion soon, and some sunshine to bring out the spring blossom. Have a lovely weekend!


I can imagine how that poor farmer felt. It must have been so hard for him to have to sell and then just as hard to offer to buy the lambs back again not knowing if he would have the necessary funds. My heart goes out to those farmers.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope the migraine is gone.



darowil said:


> Quick popin- think my migraine is finally


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes a big hug!!



Sorlenna said:


> Love it--like a Big Hug! Oh, I was going off to fix supper, wasn't I?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Yes they do get done. I feel like I am on a time crunch as it is already April and only 1 completed but 2 on the needles and one almost completed. I don't know but I am going to do my best to get them all done for Christmas if I work on 2 or more at a time. It seems I get more knitting done at work than I do at home. Hummm something wrong with that picture!!!! :? :? :? :?


By the way, I love the dog in your avatar. Is he Jack Russell? He looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just a note to let you know that my afghans are posted in the pictures section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161960-1.html
> 
> I have to admit I am glad I did them last year -- would never get them done this year.


Shirley you are just unbelievably talented. The afghans are incredible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great bag, Kathy, thank you for the link, I have it printed out, lots of cotton sugar and creme and oddball fabric that I can use, may just have to make more than one. 
Julie, glad the Tea Tree Oil is working, Love Spanakopita, yummm, I miss the Greek resteraunt that we had close by in Texas, may have to look for one in FT. Collins. 
Darowil, what a great man, so sweet of him to sit in the car, and he'll be working on something he needs to do anyway, Hope your team wins, it's starting out good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, my grandparents lived in Pennsylvania; specifically in Taylor Pennsylvania.Grandpa came from England and the name was Frank Caswell.
> 
> Gweeniepooh, i bet your grandparents knew my grandparents. Mine were John and Sue Francis. PA was a miner and Mama played the organ at the Welsh Baptist Church. It's a small world after all!
> Sassy Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, my grandparents lived in Pennsylvania; specifically in Taylor Pennsylvania.Grandpa came from England and the name was Frank Caswell.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Tried to post earlier but my tablet was acting up. Yes, I did miss the big snow storm but had a bit of snow covered roads in WI. Slid a couple of times and saw two car in the medium. Delivered to a small company here from a prefab furniture place in Archbold, OH, Sauders.
> Slept a bit after delivery and then weren't into WalMart, walled around and bought a few things. Tomorrow plan on hitting a few yarn stores, TJs and doing my laundry. Also knitting.
> Record sound good. Reubens are one of my favorite sandwiches. Sent the potato recipe to my DD2 to try.
> Knitted on my Wingspan a bit today. Yarn ball is getting small so will have to decide whether to end it on this last wing or knit to the eighth and hope I have enough to finish it. May look for a solid color to add to it as a border.
> ...


Where were you in Wisconsin? I'm headed back there tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know how far any of you believe in country lore as a predictor of weather, but I have always been told that when the rooks build high, it is a sign of a good summer to come. We have been out this morning, and most of those rooks' nest were right in the top branches of the trees. I really, really want to believe this! A warm summer is long overdue...


That would be wonderful for you if it was a warm summer.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Spring Alberta!!! :thumbdown: this is a traffic camera this morning south of Edmonton!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


OH WOW!! Wonderful! My DH should go to the flea market with your DH. :thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Esponga said:


> Happy Spring Alberta!!! :thumbdown: this is a traffic camera this morning south of Edmonton!!!!!!


Wow!!! Now that's a white out. 
Stay warm, dry, and safe.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so sorry that some of you are being subjected by such insensitive people regarding our craft. I can only guess that they are jealous. I am very fortunate that every one I know only says positive things about my knitting. Sometimes it gets embarrassing! I guess I am a very lucky knitter to receive such wonderful compliments.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsdroof said:


> Hi Angora
> I used to find unsupportive remarks hurt my feelings, but this beccame my self-talk.."Believe what you want to believe, and disregard the rest". I also find that the older I get, the less I care about remarks of others. A positive thing about aging!
> Angora wrote
> !By the way, I am learning not to take criticism so to heart. I will learn from it if it is done in a constructive way but one thing about reaching this age is I am learning not to live by what others think. There are some good things about getting older aren't there. Negatives for sure, but Positive also. I think we become more our own person and value ourselves and others more.


welcome to the Tea Party! As you will have seen I am a regular here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


That sure was a good deal!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Just a note to let you know that my afghans are posted in the pictures section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161960-1.html
> 
> I have to admit I am glad I did them last year -- would never get them done this year.


Just took a peek, my, they are all wonderful and quite varied. I haven't got the nerve to start anything so big yet, but these are tempting me. However, I think I'll have to stick to knitting as I haven't done any crochet - yet...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Darowil, what a great man, so sweet of him to sit in the car, and he'll be working on something he needs to do anyway, Hope your team wins, it's starting out good.


It was lovely of him to take me down- I just couldn't face the driving not having recovered 100% from the migraine. After we lost a reasonably close game (worst start for the season for us since 1987!) I asked if he had got much Hebrew done. None he told me. He has just had his iPhone upgraded and was playing with his new apps! I had made him throw in a jumper (sweater)in the car telling him it would get cold- but it didn't ever get cool (indeed has so far only gone down to 17C/66F by 1am). Mid 70s today and maybe some rain if we are lucky.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Esponga said:


> Happy Spring Alberta!!! :thumbdown: this is a traffic camera this morning south of Edmonton!!!!!!


lovely clear weather I see!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I can imagine how that poor farmer felt. It must have been so hard for him to have to sell and then just as hard to offer to buy the lambs back again not knowing if he would have the necessary funds. My heart goes out to those farmers.


Yes, he was so desperate to get the ewes properly fed and I assume was hoping to have some grass growing by the time the lambs are weaned and could be bought back. In the end he got such a low price that he would have made more by sending them to slaughter! But who could do this when they are so close to lambing. It's heart breaking. Do not know if he will buy the lambs back now as it will probably loose him money overall, and haven't seen him since to ask.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Sam. Good gosh, those recipes got me checking out the kitchen for potatoes. I first thought Hasselback might be named after the quarterback, Matt. Sounds like a good recipe for Monday Night Football. I make a variation, peal, which is old style thinking, slice and wrap in foil with any variety of oil and spices. Rosemary nice, onion and basil works too. Then put them in the oven like a baked potato, stay warm for serving to groups. Anything Reuben works for me. Thanks so much. Hope you get a break and the sun starts to warm up Ohio. 
Thanks for my weekend menu. 
Karen


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


Wow, Gwenie, what a lovely husband and wonderful wools!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> By the way, I am learning not to take criticism so to heart. I will learn from it if it is done in a constructive way but one thing about reaching this age is I am learning not to live by what others think. There are some good things about getting older aren't there. Negatives for sure, but Positive also. I think we become more our own person and value ourselves and others more.


So true on my Facebook this morning there was a quote 
Never chase anyone. A person who really appreciates you will always walk with you! 
This is fitting for me because I'm thinking about contacting a person who has ignored but we were so close growing up and after reading that this morning i decided not worth it! 
I'm happy with people in my life as is they do care and i dont have to work at it!! Love one another life is too hard short for anything else!!
Good on you not paying attention to the negative people!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Finally got caught up, but have to leave in a little while - DH has to run some errands and he is going to drop me off at Jo-Anns. Our local branch just moved to a new location across the street from the old one and slightly larger. The gals told me that the yarn section was going to be larger in the new store -we'll see. Anyway, I won't have a problem wandering around in there - my fabric stash is about the same as my yarn stash - way too much of both. I'll need to be about 200 years old to use it all even if I didn't buy another yard or skein!

Most of my grandchildren are participating in the Maple Fest in their little town. We usually go go for a while but it is cold and damp and threatening to rain, so we are skipping it this year. The drama club is going to do some scenes from the school play and I'd love to hear my boys sing, but the weather and parking nightmare isn't worth it this year.

Well, DH says time to go, so.... 
Keeping you all in my prayers, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Esponga said:


> So true on my Facebook this morning there was a quote
> Never chase anyone. A person who really appreciates you will always walk with you!
> This is fitting for me because I'm thinking about contacting a person who has ignored but we were so close growing up and after reading that this morning i decided not worth it!
> I'm happy with people in my life as is they do care and i dont have to work at it!! Love one another life is too hard short for anything else!!
> Good on you not paying attention to the negative people!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the quote from FB. So true too!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I was in counseling, the leader told me something that I have used numerous times. If there is a problem with someone, decide on a scale of 1-10 (1= least important and 10 being most important) how valuable this person is to your life. This gives you an idea of whether you should work on the relationship or let it go. It really works and gives you the freedom to not let it bother you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, seeing how it is a bit after noon and I'm still in my PJs I must get off and get dressed. Also MUST get some quality knitting done today. Take care everyone and healing energy & prayers for those in need. Hugs till later!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Just a note to let you know that my afghans are posted in the pictures section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161960-1.html
> 
> I have to admit I am glad I did them last year -- would never get them done this year.


Your afghans are wonderful and you got so many done. I am working on one now to put away for next Christmas, then will start another one. It is good therapy with all the stress I have been under. Love reading the tea party postings, it is like everyone knows each other and really cares. 
Wish the weather would warm up, we are in Minnesota and we just can not keep the snow away this spring.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL great story about the chocolate bits Sam, that is a story worth repeating and repeating.........


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Daralene: I have been lurking on Fri/Sat/Mon. Very down on energy and stamina. Have cut many of my activities awaiting return of appetite and stability. My muscles now are very wk and I can walk only 300-400 feet before resting if I do it with the walker. I am trying to return to Sat shopping trips in a somewhat limited way. I will try again for tomorrow. Only spending 2 days at the senior ctr with many people assisting me. i Haven't located the color of yarn I want for the sweater that I mentioned so have started doing a placemat. I have looked through knit pik, but I think the season is wrong for orchids. I have finally found the link for the new tp. in active topics It is some where new all the time. Kate and Lurker have been keeping me in the know so that i
> can get on on Fridays. Thanks folks for the concern and love that you have shown. Speaking of corned beef: I make a spread of canned corn beef with mayonaise, mustard,onions, celery on rye bread. somewhat like a tuna spread and once in awhile it really hits the spot. Sending my love to all and well wishes for those who are ill. Wish that dreamweaver would come back.. were there issues there thatI missed. I hope not.
> Also have not heard from Joe P or Doogie, but perhaps they have posted in times when I could not pick up the tp. Marlark Marge.


Marge, so sorry it is such a down period for you right now. I have noticed a definite down in energy with seasonal changes for sure, but know that is only a piece of a big puzzle. Sending you prayers and healing wishes and energy. I hope it is only that Dreamweaver found it too hard to keep up with so many pages. She may drop in now and again and we do miss her so. Just thinking of Joe P. and Doogie and Dreamweaver also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65, you are so right. I have all my friends here with pointy needles. I have found that I am not so trusting any more and a little more careful about friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> my hands have really been sore lately - i was having coffee with a friend of mine last week - when we rose to leave he put out his hands to shake hands - i almost hollered - he felt so bad - no way he could know - i think it is the extreme damp.
> 
> sam


Yes Sam, it is. The damp and seasonal changes combined. DH hears me cry out from time to time too. Unfortunately knitting keeps my thumbs sore.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> hey gagesmom - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we all have been complaining about the weather - i keep wondering if the sun is still there - it has been so grey and overcast. at least the temperatures have stayed above freezing - barely.
> 
> sam


I heard that turkey vultures were dropping from trees and the sky frozen and heavy from the frozen rain, some dead and some hopefully surviving, but I guess that remains to be seen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, now you've opened a can of worms. I almost always taught Science but also at times multiple subjects so at one time or another also taught Language Arts, Reading, Math, Social Studies, and Health. I was certified in each and in addition Gifted Education and had been trained a a collaborative teacher, which meant special needs students were mainstreamed into my classes. I taught middle grades, 6-8, and for 5 years taught undergraduate classes in the college of Education at the Univ. of Georgia funded by the National Science Teacher Association. Those classes were for undergraduates in Science education and all about conducting appropriate grade level labs in Chemistry and Physics. In my school district I also conducted teacher workshops for elementary & middle grade teacher in chemistry, life sciences & physics and was one of a pair that trained general education and special education teachers in how to conduct a successful collaborative classroom. I stayed pretty busy most of the time and as much as I loved teaching I can honesty say I'm done and don't miss it. I do however still have dreams about teaching and being in a classroom. Guess after over 30 years it's ingrained. LOL My mom, also a teacher had dreams all the time after she retired too.


What an interesting career you had and I'll bet your students absolutely adored you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Well I'm back from a full day of Yarn Shop Hopping--covered eight stores today and wow did they have some pretty yarns from merino wool, alpaca, silk, linen and cashmere to hand painted, hand spun and endless varieties, specially dyed and one unique to individual shop.
> 
> The very prettiest was a mini shawl knit with hand painted yarn in fingering weight extra fine Merino wool--the colors are fantastic. My second favorite was a beaded drawstring bag just large enough for a small project like socks or a large ball of yarn--this too in a hand-dyed yarn of Merino wool and bamboo nylon. Another neat project was a slouch hat in the same kind of yarn used in my shop hop collar--really pretty. I'll make it without the side embellishment, although it is cute.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great day and such beautiful yarn. You are going to have so much fun. Love Tuesday Morning. Got a wrought iron white lacy bicycle that has planters on it that I use in my garden also. I always find something when I go in there so sadly I have been staying away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker...Wow, learning something new everyday. I knew about tea in the afternoon, but always thought of it as an extra little point in the day to carry one over to dinner. Thanks for the explanation. I'll bet that Spanakopita was wonderful.


TNS...Yes, the plight of farmers all over the world is vital to us. So sorry your farmers are having a difficult time too. We try to buy local and go to the farmers themselves at markets. Even found one that has been selling to us during the winter. The wife is from Serbia and she knows how to store food for the winter so we benefit from her knowledge. Our small farmers farm the way one should whether it be animals or vegetables and I believe take more care, but they must be able to afford to take care. Hope your plea for those in your area to buy local will be heeded. Your daughter will be quite busy at this time of the year for sure. Maybe we will see some photos?? She's probably way too busy. Thank you so much for letting us know about this problem in your area. So many of our smaller farmers are just gone.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Just a note to let you know that my afghans are posted in the pictures section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161960-1.html
> 
> I have to admit I am glad I did them last year -- would never get them done this year.


They are lovely and each one with it's own personality! You KPers give me such good ideas! Knit & Crochet on!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora hope "arthur" has slipped quietly away today. He just can not rob you of your pleasures!

I'm just waiting on DD to get ready so she can run some errands with me.
Need to pick up prescriptions and of course run by Hobby Lobby or Michaels.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a note to let you know that my afghans are posted in the pictures section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161960-1.html

I have to admit I am glad I did them last year -- would never get them done this year.
_______________________________________
Wow, I missed this page, but thanks to fibermcgivver, I saw this. Great work Designer and I'll bet your family were all quite happy with their gorgeous gifts and a lot warmer too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora hope "arthur" has slipped quietly away today. He just can not rob you of your pleasures!
> 
> I'm just waiting on DD to get ready so she can run some errands with me.
> Need to pick up prescriptions and of course run by Hobby Lobby or Michaels.


I do seem to be moving easier today. Took me quite by surprise yesterday as I have been doing so great, but change of seasons he always comes to visit. LOL Quite used to him visiting but do like to see him leave.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandfather from Wales, but he was an orphan so don't know much on his side and name was one of those very common ones.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Poledra65
Aren't you lucky to live in Torrington Wyoming, my husband and I love Wyoming on our trip 2 years ago we drove right by there as we left Estes Park and headed north but where you are is sooooo close to lots of scenery in every which way!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to add to the agricultural misery, TNS, this cold weather is preventing the bee colonies from expanding. By now, we usually have our first major inspection done but none of us is opening hives as it is so cold and there's little forage so we're still feeding syrup. The fruit crops may well be adversely affected in a few weeks time because the colonies aren't up to full flying strength. I hear that 11,000 lambs and sheep have been lost from the hill farms in Counties Antrim and Down. Heartbreaking. Farming isn't a life of contentment and ease!


How heartbreaking about the loss of 11,000 lambs and sheep. Hope the fruit trees aren't like mine were last year. I got 2 apples and normally have a tree so full I can't begin to count them. Crabapple trees were almost bare. Think it was that late snow storm after everything had blossomed last year.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Tried to post earlier but my tablet was acting up. Yes, I did miss the big snow storm but had a bit of snow covered roads in WI. Slid a couple of times and saw two car in the medium. Delivered to a small company here from a prefab furniture place in Archbold, OH, Sauders.
> Slept a bit after delivery and then weren't into WalMart, walled around and bought a few things. Tomorrow plan on hitting a few yarn stores, TJs and doing my laundry. Also knitting.
> Record sound good. Reubens are one of my favorite sandwiches. Sent the potato recipe to my DD2 to try.
> Knitted on my Wingspan a bit today. Yarn ball is getting small so will have to decide whether to end it on this last wing or knit to the eighth and hope I have enough to finish it. May look for a solid color to add to it as a border.
> ...


Hi Kathy: What a great basket! It's looks so spring/summer!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I know.. we all need to find a way to send him on a permanent vacation like to sayyyyyyyyy Antarctica???


(Talking about Arthur) I'm with you 100% I do have so many good days now though that I find it quite shocking when I have a stiff day. Guess I have made things better but no cure apparently.

Also, thank you all for so many lovely compliments on the bracelet. I truly can't believe I did that and I enjoyed it so much. Yes, as I looked at one of the art pieces my friend did, I am sure she will love it. Here is one of her pieces in my family room.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Esponga said:


> LOL great story about the chocolate bits Sam, that is a story worth repeating and repeating.........


Yes, hysterical. Have to tell DH. :thumbup: He just came downstairs and I told him....so funny and lots of laughter. I think one imagines this happening to them as Sam tells it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great bag, Kathy, thank you for the link, I have it printed out, lots of cotton sugar and creme and oddball fabric that I can use, may just have to make more than one.
> Julie, glad the Tea Tree Oil is working, Love Spanakopita, yummm, I miss the Greek resteraunt that we had close by in Texas, may have to look for one in FT. Collins.
> Darowil, what a great man, so sweet of him to sit in the car, and he'll be working on something he needs to do anyway, Hope your team wins, it's starting out good.


I had a look this morning- where I have cleaned is still looking pristine- thank goodness- I know I have at least one to go, but I have to bait the traps again, won't clean more than the essentials today- I take Sunday literally as my day of rest! apart from church! My simple spanakopita is yum! I love Greek in general! but have to make it myself- the Greeks in NZ are a lot in Wellington, which is at the other end of the Island.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> How heartbreaking about the loss of 11,000 lambs and sheep. Hope the fruit trees aren't like mine were last year. I got 2 apples and normally have a tree so full I can't begin to count them. Crabapple trees were almost bare. Think it was that late snow storm after everything had blossomed last year.


I had exactly the same problem last year, Angora. Usually, I have more apples than I know what to do with, and am begging neighbours to come and help themselves. Last year, I had none at all - or nothing that was edible. Fortunately, there was enough in the freezer to keep us in apple pies etc. through this winter, but I would really like to have a decent crop again this year. I think the problem arises mostly from late frosts, when the trees are in full blossom, so I am just hoping that the worst of the frost is now behind us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, he was so desperate to get the ewes properly fed and I assume was hoping to have some grass growing by the time the lambs are weaned and could be bought back. In the end he got such a low price that he would have made more by sending them to slaughter! But who could do this when they are so close to lambing. It's heart breaking. Do not know if he will buy the lambs back now as it will probably loose him money overall, and haven't seen him since to ask.


I know what it is like to lose money when selling your stock. I hope he is able to recoup most of his losses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had exactly the same problem last year, Angora. Usually, I have more apples than I know what to do with, and am begging neighbours to come and help themselves. Last year, I had none at all - or nothing that was edible. Fortunately, there was enough in the freezer to keep us in apple pies etc. through this winter, but I would really like to have a decent crop again this year. I think the problem arises mostly from late frosts, when the trees are in full blossom, so I am just hoping that the worst of the frost is now behind us.


Absolutely in agreement and especially of hearing this is the same in the UK. Am afraid it may happen here again this year. They were predicting freezing rain here but it didn't happen thank goodness. Whew, but a ways to go before we are safe. I should buy some plastic tarps to put over the smaller trees.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I know what it is like to lose money when selling your stock. I hope he is able to recoup most of his losses.


TNS wrote:
Yes, he was so desperate to get the ewes properly fed and I assume was hoping to have some grass growing by the time the lambs are weaned and could be bought back. In the end he got such a low price that he would have made more by sending them to slaughter! But who could do this when they are so close to lambing. It's heart breaking. Do not know if he will buy the lambs back now as it will probably loose him money overall, and haven't seen him since to ask.

_________________________________________
So heartbreaking. Sending him sympathy. I hope there is some way he can make it. He deserves a lot of praise for not sending them to slaughter. To an upstanding person and farmer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did the farmer find someone to take his sheep?

sam



TNS said:


> I think its fairly mild in C. I.s at present but I am in Cheshire/Staffs now until DD finishes her lambing work experience. It has been bitter cold with east winds but with a couple of milder days in between. There are still plenty of 'snow bones' here as we are at 800 ft just on the moorland edge of the Pennines, not the Cheshire plain, and the Peak District is over the next hill. There is a severe shortage of grass, all the fields are brown and farms are short of fodder for the cattle and sheep. It's a double blow; first the sheep and lambs get buried in the snow, then those that survive can't find enough food and need supplementary fodder. One poor farmer with insufficient fodder ( and funds) was at the local market this week to sell part of his in-lamb flock as he hadn't enough to feed them. They will lamb in the next 3-4 weeks. No-one bid so he stood up and said he would buy the lambs back from anyone who took them on, he was so desperate to find them a new home with enough food. We all need to be willing to support our farmers by buying local meat or we will not see the lambs in the fields!
> End of rant.... Sorry, but not everyone realises what hill farm life is really like.
> Today is forecast to be much milder, so I will be getting on with more jungle clearing. The garden here (old family home, now occupied by my brother) is very overgrown. We cleared some parts nearer the house during the week so have lots of brash to clear up, plus logs to store.
> I hope you get your back garden ready for grandson invasion soon, and some sunshine to bring out the spring blossom. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no

sam



melyn said:


> thanks sam, will look to see if we have something frozen like your dreamwhip and will try orange jello and mixing by hand, will let you know what happens lol take care lyn x PS have u found ur gnasshers yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Your afghans are wonderful and you got so many done. I am working on one now to put away for next Christmas, then will start another one. It is good therapy with all the stress I have been under. Love reading the tea party postings, it is like everyone knows each other and really cares.
> Wish the weather would warm up, we are in Minnesota and we just can not keep the snow away this spring.


Sam is a wonderful caring Host- always has a chair ready, and the kettle on the boil for new comers! We share our ups and downs- our projects and our photos of where we live, and what we are making- there usually is someone on line- because we stretch all over the globe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party christiliz - we hope you had a good time and will be back with us real soon. there is always lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



christiliz said:


> Hi Sam, Thank you for your newsletters and recipes! They're very much appreciated!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a look this morning- where I have cleaned is still looking pristine- thank goodness- I know I have at least one to go, but I have to bait the traps again, won't clean more than the essentials today- I take Sunday literally as my day of rest! apart from church! My simple spanakopita is yum! I love Greek in general! but have to make it myself- the Greeks in NZ are a lot in Wellington, which is at the other end of the Island.


Love Greek and also all Middle Eastern food. We are so fortunate today to have food from all over the world, but then again, I love it all. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker...Wow, learning something new everyday.  I knew about tea in the afternoon, but always thought of it as an extra little point in the day to carry one over to dinner. Thanks for the explanation. I'll bet that Spanakopita was wonderful.
> 
> TNS...Yes, the plight of farmers all over the world is vital to us. So sorry your farmers are having a difficult time too. We try to buy local and go to the farmers themselves at markets. Even found one that has been selling to us during the winter. The wife is from Serbia and she knows how to store food for the winter so we benefit from her knowledge. Our small farmers farm the way one should whether it be animals or vegetables and I believe take more care, but they must be able to afford to take care. Hope your plea for those in your area to buy local will be heeded. Your daughter will be quite busy at this time of the year for sure. Maybe we will see some photos?? She's probably way too busy. Thank you so much for letting us know about this problem in your area. So many of our smaller farmers are just gone.


Kathleendoris gave a fuller explanation of the rituals of eating that she grew up with- most interesting- High tea in Scotland was substantial, but not a main meal -not usually with soup or meat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know how far any of you believe in country lore as a predictor of weather, but I have always been told that when the rooks build high, it is a sign of a good summer to come. We have been out this morning, and most of those rooks' nest were right in the top branches of the trees. I really, really want to believe this! A warm summer is long overdue...


I believe, I believe and I wish this for you too and no flooding this year. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


Hes definitely a keeper Gwenie! How thoughtful and sweet


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - what do you call the hat in your avatar?
> 
> sam


I call it practice, as I just did a simple mesh around the hat and then picked a simple cable to work out...I didn't write it down, naturally...  I think it was a 4F/4B cable, but I'm not sure.



TNS said:


> I seem to remember being told not to add raw pineapple or kiwi fruit to jellies or they might not set. Either mum or the domestic science teacher at school. So maybe that's the reason for the problem with setting the recipe?


Gosh, if they'd called it domestic science (rather than home ec) when I was in school, it's likely I'd have been more interested in taking it. LOL

Marge, glad to see you here and I hope you are taking care.

I'm catching up slowly--will see you all again shortly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Love Greek and also all Middle Eastern food. We are so fortunate today to have food from all over the world, but then again, I love it all. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have a brilliant recipe book- written by an Australian giving receipts from Greece to Afghanistan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hi norm 13 - you could start saving your pennies so you could join us next year.

could you share how you are doing your dryer balls.

sam



norm13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sam your recipes as usual sound yummy. Two of my favorites baked potatoes and reubens. Your jamboree sounds like fun Too far for me to get there.Today I am in the process of finishing up my dryer balls. Thought I would give them a try. Anything to save money and/or the environment. Hope everyone has a great weekend and the weather behaves until later norma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love buttered toast and cocoa - haven't had it for a while - hmmm - may need to buy some cocoa.

sam

good comfort food



Pup lover said:


> I love dunking buttered toast in hot chocolate!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting commentary on the afghans and project types--for years, afghans were all I made (my mother just recently told me she still has the one I made her in the early 80s). It was really only when I learned to knit that I started to branch out my crochet. I hadn't realized! Now I rarely do a project as big as an afghan. Loved seeing those, Shirley, and that must have taken quite some time! I think the black/gray/white/red is my favorite; I've always liked those colors together.

Good to have an update on Joe P, too--and I have been remiss in welcoming the new voices--glad you're here!

I'm slow getting moving today; I still have some cleaning to do and then work on a couple of other things. I got almost another feather done last night, but I haven't counted (I am working through the different colors of yarn twice and then will see how big the Dreambird is at that point). As usual, lots of other ideas floating around in my head that want attention, but we'll see how many I get to today!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

norm13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sam your recipes as usual sound yummy. Two of my favorites baked potatoes and reubens. Your jamboree sounds like fun Too far for me to get there.Today I am in the process of finishing up my dryer balls. Thought I would give them a try. Anything to save money and/or the environment. Hope everyone has a great weekend and the weather behaves until later norma


I want to make those wool dryer balls too. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome run4fittness - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - if you like these potatoes you should check the url i gave - there are ten more recipes. there is one for Scalloped Hasselback Potatoes that i want to try.

the knitting tea party goes from friday to friday so we hope you will stop by again real soon - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



run4fittness said:


> I must say I am going to try those potatoes, that is after I go to the store and buy some! Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

shelty lover said:


> Good morning Tea Partiers! The agenda for today is the Sheltie Rescue Reunion. Have to be careful with DH as we got the two we have at this affair. Should be fun. Seamus our 5 year old will NOT be coming as he was never socialized to people and such a group (250 people) would cause him debilitating anxiety.
> 
> Might bring Tag...haven't decided. The carrot cakes definitely will have to go. They serve a lunch and dessert.
> 
> ...


Oh that sounds dangerous. I'd probably end up taking one home too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsdroof said:


> Hi Angora
> I used to find unsupportive remarks hurt my feelings, but this beccame my self-talk.."Believe what you want to believe, and disregard the rest". I also find that the older I get, the less I care about remarks of others. A positive thing about aging!
> Angora wrote
> !By the way, I am learning not to take criticism so to heart. I will learn from it if it is done in a constructive way but one thing about reaching this age is I am learning not to live by what others think. There are some good things about getting older aren't there. Negatives for sure, but Positive also. I think we become more our own person and value ourselves and others more.


Love it mrsdroof :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I had dental stitches, I used ice compresses for about 15 mins at a time and that helped. The antibiotics should also start working in about 24-48 hours--I know whenever I had an infection, I generally started to feel MUCH better the second day. And I've had a lot of tooth trouble over the years, so I send good thoughts to him and hope this part doesn't last long!


I don't know if anyone has mentioned it yet, but rinsing with salt water helps heal the infection.

June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the knitting tea party run from friday to friday dowager - i'm not sure where you live - if you are a day ahead of me it wouldn't show up until saturday your time.

i begin the new one at five o'clock friday est - check your watched topics or pm my name and look at my lists.

sam



Dowager said:


> Sam, your notice of the Tea Party didn't show up on my Digest until this morning, the 13th. It always does this the day AFTER the party! *pout* How can I get notified in time to attend?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Esponga said:


> Happy Spring Alberta!!! :thumbdown: this is a traffic camera this morning south of Edmonton!!!!!!


We just saw the news- you are really getting snow up there. Thank heavens for our Chinook arches here in Calgary. I lived in Greisbach army camp in north Edmonton and was never so cold in my life-- snow so deep you had to practically tunnel it. many years ago but never have forgotten it.

We had a lot of snow but it is pretty well melted. still a cold wind though. I will be thinking of you up north!! :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a brilliant recipe book- written by an Australian giving receipts from Greece to Afghanistan.


Sounds wonderful. I have a Persian one and a Turkish one, but both are in German. I believe it is the Persian one where they cook a chicken with pomegranate juice.

Well, I'm not going to have all the pages read and we are going out to the movie. Have the fridge almost all cleaned and better get back to it or some things will fade. At least just veggies, thank goodness, because I sat down for KTP for just a minute. :roll: And if you believe that.....Well, I don't have a bridge, but Hmmmm, there are a few lakes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> the knitting tea party run from friday to friday dowager - i'm not sure where you live - if you are a day ahead of me it wouldn't show up until saturday your time.
> 
> i begin the new one at five o'clock friday est - check your watched topics or pm my name and look at my lists.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

that is how I do it Sam. I just check out Friday posts until they change to the new week.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ROFLMAO rolling on the floor laughing my a$$ off.


It doesn't matter how much I roll around on the floor LMAO it is still there! It doesn't seem to lose anything either!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he us definitely a keeper gwen - beautiful yarn.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Thank you Sorienna for your advice.I shall pass it on to him.He was given the antibiotics late yesterday afternoon so they should start working on him tomorrow .I hope the pain eases soon for him . He is living and working away so I do worry about him.


Maybe the oral surgeon could offer some suggestions on the pain management... It's heart-wrenching to see your grandkids/kids suffer. Hope he improves soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - is that a semi or a snow plow - can't make it out - that looks like a lot of snow.

sam



Esponga said:


> Happy Spring Alberta!!! :thumbdown: this is a traffic camera this morning south of Edmonton!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I feel for you. I crochet 11 last year - one for each of our family members. I used worsted and did my own designs- (in other words, I never knew what I was going to do on the next row) sheesh shirley) --The only thing I made myself do was a color scheme for each person. I only knit one but it took so long, I crochet the rest.
> 
> I like the idea of packaging them up and putting them under the tree and letting people pick a package - and that one is theirs. If I had to do it again I would do it that way. They are in use, which is satisfying. I had such a difficult year I needed something
> mindless - and I love to crochet. I usually had another project on the needles too. So just hang in there. Do you crochet? it is worth learning just to do afghans. Knitted afghans are lovely but more time consuming. I will be thinking of you and feeling glad that mine are done - and hoping you get yours done in time . Good luck, and how about some pictures? Shirley


My grandmother who taught me to knit did this for all of her children, grandchildren, and great-grandchildren with her gnarled hands frooom arthritis in all of our favorite colors. I can't remember how many she did in all but we all got one. She even made for friends and their families. She was an amazing woman I miss her dearly. I will always cherish the afghan she made for me. Now to decide who will end up with it when I'm gone.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Thank you Gweniepooh for your welcome and advice.It is a pity you do not know what part of Wales your grandmother came from.A lot of people went from South Wales to Pennsylvania.Where in the USA did your grandmother live?
> Angora1, thank you for your concern, When he went back to the dentist yesterday he was given the antibiotics then he had to go to his doctor for strong painkillers.


Your dentist cannot prescribe pain killers? Ours can here in Canada.

June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to do the foil wrapped potatoes when we were camping - so fun to eat while sitting around the fire.

sam



Karena said:


> Hi Sam. Good gosh, those recipes got me checking out the kitchen for potatoes. I first thought Hasselback might be named after the quarterback, Matt. Sounds like a good recipe for Monday Night Football. I make a variation, peal, which is old style thinking, slice and wrap in foil with any variety of oil and spices. Rosemary nice, onion and basil works too. Then put them in the oven like a baked potato, stay warm for serving to groups. Anything Reuben works for me. Thanks so much. Hope you get a break and the sun starts to warm up Ohio.
> Thanks for my weekend menu.
> Karen


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, my grandparents lived in Pennsylvania; specifically in Taylor Pennsylvania.Grandpa came from England and the name was Frank Caswell. Grandmother was Mary (and I think) Jones but not positive. My aunt did make a trip to Wales probably 25 years ago and went to the town they were from; I believe she visited a distant cousin but not positive. Unfortunately my aunt has passed away. I keep trying to think of a way to ask to have the family bible sent to me to look through but must be tactful in doing so. My cousin may not be too keen on sending it to me.


How big is the bible? could she photocopy it for you if she does not feel comfortable shipping it. I know I do not like lending stuff out as I never get it back.

June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that makes me feel terrible also tns - i do so hope everything works out for him and for the rest of the farmers. here i am complaining because it is cold and damp when there are people like that farmer unable to feed his sheep - kind of puts things in perspective.

sam



TNS said:


> Yes, he was so desperate to get the ewes properly fed and I assume was hoping to have some grass growing by the time the lambs are weaned and could be bought back. In the end he got such a low price that he would have made more by sending them to slaughter! But who could do this when they are so close to lambing. It's heart breaking. Do not know if he will buy the lambs back now as it will probably loose him money overall, and haven't seen him since to ask.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

[
I don't like suarkraut- never been keen on it but one morning early in my first prgnancy I was stupid enough to ignore all my insttincts that said don't have it for breakfast and to trust my husband. Well he wasn't the one who was pregnant was he (and he eats almost anything anytime)? Rarely eaten it since[/quote]

I do not like sauerkraut either! I love pickled red cabbage though.

June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party spider - we hope you had a good time and will visit us as often as you can - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Spider said:


> Your afghans are wonderful and you got so many done. I am working on one now to put away for next Christmas, then will start another one. It is good therapy with all the stress I have been under. Love reading the tea party postings, it is like everyone knows each other and really cares.
> Wish the weather would warm up, we are in Minnesota and we just can not keep the snow away this spring.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I love dunking buttered toast in hot chocolate!


I too love dunking buttered toast in hot chocolate! It is absolutely the best!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party fibermcgivver - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will drop in again very soon - there is always an empty chair with your name on it at the table with a cup of fresh hot tea waiting for you - we'll be looking for you.

sam



fibermcgivver said:


> They are lovely and each one with it's own personality! You KPers give me such good ideas! Knit & Crochet on!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, our new Jo-Anns is spectacular! Lots more fabric and lots more yarn. They seem to have expanded every section and it looks great!! I'm going to have to get out my patterns and make some new summer things - we have 3 events to go to this summer and most of my summer stuff is meant for garden work and not for being seen in public. Guess I'll go knit and watch the Masters - DH is at church installing the new stove. The oven gave out on the old one and we have a community dinner this coming Thurs., so we had to get a new one ASAP! I think dinner tonight is going to be burgers and fries and a salad. Tomorrow we'll cook ourselves an anniversary dinner. DH is a pretty good cook and he helps a lot. Will keep the laptop open so I can keep up with all of you. Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our dentists can prescribe pain killers - whether they choose to do so is another matter.

sam



Junelouise said:


> Your dentist cannot prescribe pain killers? Ours can here in Canada.
> 
> June


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well not only have I kept up withthis weeks I have now finished last weeks! Still have over a weeks worth of digests to get through- will need to do them qucikly somtime.
Got rid of the migraine- and now have been awake almost all night. I had a couple of hours sleep. Thinking I might stay up and go to the 9am service (our normal service anyway) and then go to bed for a few hours sleep. Maybe get a digest and some reading done befor ethen.
Never heard of dunking bittered toast in hot chocolate- maybe breakfast? Will again plan to begin WWs Monday! And hopefully won't derailed by a migraine again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well not only have I kept up withthis weeks I have now finished last weeks! Still have over a weeks worth of digests to get through- will need to do them qucikly somtime.
> Got rid of the migraine- and now have been awake almost all night. I had a couple of hours sleep. Thinking I might stay up and go to the 9am service (our normal service anyway) and then go to bed for a few hours sleep. Maybe get a digest and some reading done befor ethen.
> Never heard of dunking bittered toast in hot chocolate- maybe breakfast? Will again plan to begin WWs Monday! And hopefully won't derailed by a migraine again.


here's wishing a migraine free future! So glad I no longer suffer from them!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> our dentists can prescribe pain killers - whether they choose to do so is another matter.
> 
> sam


My dentist will send me to the doctor because my medical doesn't cover dental. This way I get the meds I ned without having to pay an arm and leg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you healing energy darowil - hopefully a hearing the "good word" and a good nap will put you in the pink again.

sam



darowil said:


> Well not only have I kept up withthis weeks I have now finished last weeks! Still have over a weeks worth of digests to get through- will need to do them qucikly somtime.
> Got rid of the migraine- and now have been awake almost all night. I had a couple of hours sleep. Thinking I might stay up and go to the 9am service (our normal service anyway) and then go to bed for a few hours sleep. Maybe get a digest and some reading done befor ethen.
> Never heard of dunking bittered toast in hot chocolate- maybe breakfast? Will again plan to begin WWs Monday! And hopefully won't derailed by a migraine again.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


Gwen, just sitting here sighing, you and DH have a great knack for finding great bargains!!! (I told C that we should leave early this morning and go over for that flea market, LOL) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam have you found them?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I love dunking buttered toast in hot chocolate!


Ditto, my nigh time snack. Lol


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


Oh that's scrummy! Lovely colours - well done DH!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


 :wink: wow


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

It has been a beautiful day here in NE Ga! I have really not one single thing (well I did make my bed) constructive today Though we did go shopping, LOL. (no, no yarn, saving yarn $$ for Ohio) We did purchase a new line trimmer, the old one just gave out after 15 yrs, LOL. I found a lot of plants on sale, so have the tomatoes ready to go in the ground in the morning. I love the heirloom tomatoes the best and I always get C and mom the grape and pear tomatoes. I planted the pepper seeds a few weeks ago and they are nice and high also! 
I'm cooking steaks on the grill for our dinner/supper, baked potatoes and tossed salad! I found mom a small peach cobbler for her dessert, C and I rarely have sweets, but she has been bugging me for a sour cream pound cake :roll: 
Have caught up again with the reading, think I'll grab my knitting bag and go sit with Mom for a bit.. she's not been feeling well today. 
Hugs, loves and always in my prayers,
M.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Had a lovely day today. Our 15 month granddaughter stayed over with her mum. Although it was a bitterly cold day, we took her to the park. Her mum went for a run, and I wheeled baby around the park. Later we stopped for a hot chocolate, and bought the little one her first ever icecream. She LOVED it! We then took her to play on the swings. I'm now exhausted, but in a good way!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> (Talking about Arthur) I'm with you 100% I do have so many good days now though that I find it quite shocking when I have a stiff day. Guess I have made things better but no cure apparently.
> 
> Also, thank you all for so many lovely compliments on the bracelet. I truly can't believe I did that and I enjoyed it so much. Yes, as I looked at one of the art pieces my friend did, I am sure she will love it. Here is one of her pieces in my family room.


Awesome, no words just Awesome


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Love the jewellery you have been showing over the last couple of weeks Angora. That creative side shows up well in them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


Great pics Darowil. Gorgeous sunrise, and I can see exactly what you mean about those rocks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


Lovely photos. You are right about the two they would make wonderful blankets. The fish will make a perfect hat, so to speak. I do the same thing when I see things.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely photos. You are right about the two they would make wonderful blankets. The fish will make a perfect hat, so to speak. I do the same thing when I see things.


I itched to get my hands on a sewing machine - those rocks would be lovely thread painted- great pictures Darowil.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Darowil, thanks for the wonderful photos. Love them all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well as you see it was easy to get them from Dropbox. 
Think it was good that I hadn't been up to looking at them until now- reminded of the lovely weekend we had only a week ago.
Think I got carried away with them- but hard to decide what to post (and I did only post 1/5th of those she sent!)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello everyone from a beautiful day in Texas. Last Tuesday, it was 80 degrees, but dropped overnight to 40 degrees on Wednesday. Crazy place. Sam, I had never known the name for the Hasselback Potatoes and so glad you posted the receipe as I had forgotten all about them and haven't had them in several years. Now I can't wait to make them. And love the Reuben recipes. Just week before last, I bought a Reuben sandwich and oh, it was delightfully delicious. Corned beef with sauerkraut is such a wonderful combination. For the Reuben lovers, here is one with chicken that you might enjoy.
Baked Chicken Reuben
2 cups sauerkraut (drain, rinse)
4-5 sliced Swiss cheese
3 whole boned and skinned chicken breasts
1-1/2 cups Russian dressing
1 T. fresh parsley

Use 13x9 pan, spray with olive oil or other; add chicken breasts, sauerkraut, parsley, Russian dressing and top with cheese. Cover with foil by making a tent so cheese won't stick. Layer just as written above.

Bake at 350 degrees for one hour. Time may vay depending on thickness of chicken.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> did the farmer find someone to take his sheep?
> 
> sam


Yes Sam, but a very low price.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Darowil, Such amazing photos. What an unusual place and the rocks are breatakingly beautiful. I have to read back to find out where "KI" is located, but wherever it is, I know I would love visiting there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I itched to get my hands on a sewing machine - those rocks would be lovely thread painted- great pictures Darowil.


This would be even better than as blankets


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Darowil, Such amazing photos. What an unusual place and the rocks are breatakingly beautiful. I have to read back to find out where "KI" is located, but wherever it is, I know I would love visiting there.


Kangaroo Island is a 45 minute ferry trip , after a drive of about 1 1/2 hours from Adelaide. It is the 3rd largest island off the Australian mainland (Tasmania one of the Australian states is the biggest). It is a good size- can see a lot in a weekend but also big enough to be able to spend time on it. As you have seen it has plenty of wildife and wonderful geology. My family have been visiting it for just over 40 years when I went as a 16 year old to stay with my uncle for the first schol holidays after my father died. My uncle was the Catholic priest over there and over the next decade we all visited him a number of times. He loved the island and always took us around to many different places. And we have just kept going back ever since.
one link to the island is good old wikipaedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kangaroo_Island


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your avatar name Fibermcgivver....is it based on the TV Show McGiver who could make anything work!! or based on family name? Just so cool to think of someone looking at a pile of yarn and taking some needles and ending up with a beautiful and useful object.



thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party fibermcgivver - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will drop in again very soon - there is always an empty chair with your name on it at the table with a cup of fresh hot tea waiting for you - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful anniversary and birthday!!! Time to celebrate!!



Grandmapaula said:


> Well, our new Jo-Anns is spectacular! Lots more fabric and lots more yarn. They seem to have expanded every section and it looks great!! I'm going to have to get out my patterns and make some new summer things - we have 3 events to go to this summer and most of my summer stuff is meant for garden work and not for being seen in public. Guess I'll go knit and watch the Masters - DH is at church installing the new stove. The oven gave out on the old one and we have a community dinner this coming Thurs., so we had to get a new one ASAP! I think dinner tonight is going to be burgers and fries and a salad. Tomorrow we'll cook ourselves an anniversary dinner. DH is a pretty good cook and he helps a lot. Will keep the laptop open so I can keep up with all of you. Paula


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, our new Jo-Anns is spectacular! Lots more fabric and lots more yarn. They seem to have expanded every section and it looks great!! I'm going to have to get out my patterns and make some new summer things - we have 3 events to go to this summer and most of my summer stuff is meant for garden work and not for being seen in public. Guess I'll go knit and watch the Masters - DH is at church installing the new stove. The oven gave out on the old one and we have a community dinner this coming Thurs., so we had to get a new one ASAP! I think dinner tonight is going to be burgers and fries and a salad. Tomorrow we'll cook ourselves an anniversary dinner. DH is a pretty good cook and he helps a lot. Will keep the laptop open so I can keep up with all of you. Paula


Very jealous nothing like that up here in Alberta I love JoAnns! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow great pictures!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great photos, Darowil, and looks like a lovely place and time to spend with family.



darowil said:


> Kangaroo Island is a 45 minute ferry trip , after a drive of about 1 1/2 hours from Adelaide. It is the 3rd largest island off the Australian mainland (Tasmania one of the Australian states is the biggest). It is a good size- can see a lot in a weekend but also big enough to be able to spend time on it. As you have seen it has plenty of wildife and wonderful geology. My family have been visiting it for just over 40 years when I went as a 16 year old to stay with my uncle for the first schol holidays after my father died. My uncle was the Catholic priest over there and over the next decade we all visited him a number of times. He loved the island and always took us around to many different places. And we have just kept going back ever since.
> one link to the island is good old wikipaedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kangaroo_Island


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the sweater alot....not in my skill zone just yet!! Love it and hope he treasures it---



melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


What a good job you have done. I have always made the hoods a bit larger for my bunch. He is a lucky lad.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well not only have I kept up withthis weeks I have now finished last weeks! Still have over a weeks worth of digests to get through- will need to do them qucikly somtime.
> Got rid of the migraine- and now have been awake almost all night. I had a couple of hours sleep. Thinking I might stay up and go to the 9am service (our normal service anyway) and then go to bed for a few hours sleep. Maybe get a digest and some reading done befor ethen.
> Never heard of dunking bittered toast in hot chocolate- maybe breakfast? Will again plan to begin WWs Monday! And hopefully won't derailed by a migraine again.


Good Luck on the migraines being gone!! Crossed fingers!! 
Love peanut butter toast and tea! Anyone tried TAZO Awake Tea so delicious and refreshing! I know a little bit more money but so worth it once and a while and Walmart does sell it a little cheaper than other places. It also tastes great brewed strong 2 or 3 bags and chilled and mixed with Simply Lemonade just like Starbucks black tea lemonade without the horrible price!! So refreshing, and while I'm, chatting can't wait to make those potatoes Sam sounds and looks so good.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We just saw the news- you are really getting snow up there. Thank heavens for our Chinook arches here in Calgary. I lived in Greisbach army camp in north Edmonton and was never so cold in my life-- snow so deep you had to practically tunnel it. many years ago but never have forgotten it.
> 
> We had a lot of snow but it is pretty well melted. still a cold wind though. I will be thinking of you up north!! :shock: :roll: :lol:


Thanks, I just can't belive this spring don't feel so bad working this weekend but they say it will snow next weekend too!! I give up not putting the winter coat away!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Darowil, what a beautiful place! If I ever win the lottery, Australia and New Zealand are the first places I'm going to go. Paula


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your avatar name Fibermcgivver....is it based on the TV Show McGiver who could make anything work!! or based on family name? Just so cool to think of someone looking at a pile of yarn and taking some needles and ending up with a beautiful and useful object.


Thank you for the warm welcome, Sam and RookieRetiree. The Tea Party is very entertaining for me; it's hard to keep up! Meeting so many wonderful kindred spirits! Yes, my avatar is different; it was a name my son, Erick, bestowed upon me a number of years ago. He's 6''6" and teaches psychology @ a community college. He talked me into knitting an "Ernie" (from Sesame Street) sweater for him and even located the pattern for me! I also have a lovely, also very tall, daughter, Ashley. Lucky me and a DH too!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


He looks like he LOVES it! It's a beauty! Well, if it doesn't fit next year, perhaps someone else in the family can wear it: it's like an heirloom!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Darowil, what a beautiful place! If I ever win the lottery, Australia and New Zealand are the first places I'm going to go. Paula


And now you've got people in some places to show you around. There are some beutiful spots around- but like the US and Canada, very long distances sometimes. Thats one of the great things with Kangaroo Island, it is unusually compact.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Sam and RookieRetiree. The Tea Party is very entertaining for me; it's hard to keep up! Meeting so many wonderful kindred spirits! Yes, my avatar is different; it was a name my son, Erick, bestowed upon me a number of years ago. He's 6''6" and teaches psychology @ a community college. He talked me into knitting an "Ernie" (from Sesame Street) sweater for him and even located the pattern for me! I also have a lovely, also very tall, daughter, Ashley. Lucky me and a DH too!


While it remains hard to keep up (or at least catch up when you get behind which is easy tp do) it does get easier once you get to know us! As you have seen I have 2 daughters and a SIL (plus one husband who last night showed me he is well worth keeping if I needed reminding after last weekend with him planning the surprise anniversary trip to Kangaroo Island)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


That is gorgeous!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Melynn at 11 he might cooperate and just grow upwards - and there is some leeway there so that he can weight the lovely jumper again next winter. His friends might be jealous of the big hood so they can keep the hood up with their earphones on- most if not all of them will have eraphones as well I'm sure.

Well better go and have a shower and breakfast (buttered toast and Hot Chocolate) so I can get to church and then a sleep to make up for all I missed overnight.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

FYI fresh pineapple has an enzyme that works with jello so it won't set. Kiwi is another fruit that can't be used in jello. I'll bet you salad tasted delicious anyway.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no



Sandy said:


> Sam have you found them?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely photos Darowil!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound like a lovely day irshowen - any day spent with mum and granddaughter is a good day.

sam



inishowen said:


> Had a lovely day today. Our 15 month granddaughter stayed over with her mum. Although it was a bitterly cold day, we took her to the park. Her mum went for a run, and I wheeled baby around the park. Later we stopped for a hot chocolate, and bought the little one her first ever icecream. She LOVED it! We then took her to play on the swings. I'm now exhausted, but in a good way!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Had a lovely day today. Our 15 month granddaughter stayed over with her mum. Although it was a bitterly cold day, we took her to the park. Her mum went for a run, and I wheeled baby around the park. Later we stopped for a hot chocolate, and bought the little one her first ever icecream. She LOVED it! We then took her to play on the swings. I'm now exhausted, but in a good way!


Yikes! wasn't it cold! I got to the cottage with a car-load of stuff and was changing into my work clothes when the rain started. Rather wet and windy this evening although I've been knitting away and I'm now ready for bed. Hope you and the little ones sleep well. Affectionately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures darowil - thank you so much for posting them - indeed - the pattern of the rocks would make a great blanket pattern.

the kangaroo and koala bear - how close can you get to them - would they attack if you tried to pet them?

sam


darowil said:


> Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that really sounds good brighteyes - thank you for sharing. i do love sauerkraut.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Hello everyone from a beautiful day in Texas. Last Tuesday, it was 80 degrees, but dropped overnight to 40 degrees on Wednesday. Crazy place. Sam, I had never known the name for the Hasselback Potatoes and so glad you posted the receipe as I had forgotten all about them and haven't had them in several years. Now I can't wait to make them. And love the Reuben recipes. Just week before last, I bought a Reuben sandwich and oh, it was delightfully delicious. Corned beef with sauerkraut is such a wonderful combination. For the Reuben lovers, here is one with chicken that you might enjoy.
> Baked Chicken Reuben
> 2 cups sauerkraut (drain, rinse)
> 4-5 sliced Swiss cheese
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as you see it was easy to get them from Dropbox.
> Think it was good that I hadn't been up to looking at them until now- reminded of the lovely weekend we had only a week ago.
> Think I got carried away with them- but hard to decide what to post (and I did only post 1/5th of those she sent!)


They are a lovely reminder of what looks like a wonderful few days! Thanks for posting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - what a great jumper and what a beautiful job you do - if your grandchildren don't appreciate your knitting may i be one of your grandchildren - i would definitely appreciate it. lol

sam



melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a picture of your ernie sweater?

sam



fibermcgivver said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Sam and RookieRetiree. The Tea Party is very entertaining for me; it's hard to keep up! Meeting so many wonderful kindred spirits! Yes, my avatar is different; it was a name my son, Erick, bestowed upon me a number of years ago. He's 6''6" and teaches psychology @ a community college. He talked me into knitting an "Ernie" (from Sesame Street) sweater for him and even located the pattern for me! I also have a lovely, also very tall, daughter, Ashley. Lucky me and a DH too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


The most critical eye is usually our own, your GS looks pretty happy to have his photo taken- nice work, Lyn!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

lol Sam will put u top of the list. lyn x



thewren said:


> melyn - what a great jumper and what a beautiful job you do - if your grandchildren don't appreciate your knitting may i be one of your grandchildren - i would definitely appreciate it. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel bad fibermcgivver - i have trouble keeping up too - i think we all do - we are just so pleased to see you and are looking forward to seeing you as often as possible.

sam



fibermcgivver said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Sam and RookieRetiree. The Tea Party is very entertaining for me; it's hard to keep up! Meeting so many wonderful kindred spirits! Yes, my avatar is different; it was a name my son, Erick, bestowed upon me a number of years ago. He's 6''6" and teaches psychology @ a community college. He talked me into knitting an "Ernie" (from Sesame Street) sweater for him and even located the pattern for me! I also have a lovely, also very tall, daughter, Ashley. Lucky me and a DH too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Darowil, what a beautiful place! If I ever win the lottery, Australia and New Zealand are the first places I'm going to go. Paula


And know you will be welcomed warmly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Esponga said:


> Poledra65
> Aren't you lucky to live in Torrington Wyoming, my husband and I love Wyoming on our trip 2 years ago we drove right by there as we left Estes Park and headed north but where you are is sooooo close to lots of scenery in every which way!!!!


Yes, amazingly there is so much within such a close proximity, DH is liking better and better, we love to hike and we don't have to go far to find a new spot. 
If you drive by again, be sure to yell, and if nothing else pop in for a cuppa something.  We even have a coffee shop (well, 2) and a LYS that is wonderful, small but wonderful.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you have a picture of your ernie sweater?
> 
> sam


I do, Sam but I just need to figure out how to post it. Maybe someone can give me a tip. My son had a pic taken of him with a stuffed Ernie on his shoulder. He has a good sense of humor!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lyn your sweater is beautiful, really lovely work.

Darowil thanks for sharing the pictures, looks like everyone had a good time. You have a lovely family.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We're glad to have you at the Knitting Tea Party Spider. Sorry about the stress you are dealing with - feel free to vent - we are truly friends that care about each other and you are welcome to join our circle of support!! - luv- AZ


Spider said:


> Your afghans are wonderful and you got so many done. I am working on one now to put away for next Christmas, then will start another one. It is good therapy with all the stress I have been under. Love reading the tea party postings, it is like everyone knows each other and really cares.
> Wish the weather would warm up, we are in Minnesota and we just can not keep the snow away this spring.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Angora - I hope you are getting enough rest - I'm sure that Dreamweaver is just trying not to spread herself too thin - this is a chatty bunch and I know that I too am having a tough time keeping up. I intend to stop in when I have a minute and try to read the posts when I get time. I do miss chatting with you!! luv-AZ


Angora1 said:


> Marge, so sorry it is such a down period for you right now. I have noticed a definite down in energy with seasonal changes for sure, but know that is only a piece of a big puzzle. Sending you prayers and healing wishes and energy. I hope it is only that Dreamweaver found it too hard to keep up with so many pages. She may drop in now and again and we do miss her so. Just thinking of Joe P. and Doogie and Dreamweaver also.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Here is the recipe for the Cabbage Casserole I mentioned earlier.
> 
> 1 pound ground beef
> 1 medium onion chopped
> ...


What size cans of sauerkraut and tomatoes? Also, sour cream and/or yogurt sizes.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Junelouise, have you ever tried draining your sauerkraut really, really well, then cut up a white/yellow medium onion in medium-sized pieces and a tart, red apple cored and sliced thin onto the drained kraut? Placed in a slow cooker with a 1/2 cup or so of dry white wine and let it simmer on low for most of the day? With a couple of thick-cut ''country'' ribs on top of it all. The meat should be falling off the bones and absolutely delicious.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Where were you in Wisconsin? I'm headed back there tomorrow.


Not WI. Went to MN. But tomorrow evening I will be going to Woodville to pick a load up on Mon. that goes to IN. I did the yarn shop hop today, 10 stores. Tomorrow the other 6, then to Woodville. I usually don't stay in one place very long, weekends are the exception.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, amazingly there is so much within such a close proximity, DH is liking better and better, we love to hike and we don't have to go far to find a new spot.
> If you drive by again, be sure to yell, and if nothing else pop in for a cuppa something.  We even have a coffee shop (well, 2) and a LYS that is wonderful, small but wonderful.


Will do! we think we are either heading to Michigan or Pacific Coast Highway next long trip, don't have to decide till fall of 2014 seems a long ways away but it does go fast! But we may yet be there this year on a short trip, have you done the Beartooth Hwy? We took it off our bucket list last year and it is amazing, just a little more than scary but what a beautiful area you would find some good hiking, a little bit a drive from where you arebut well worth it!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Love those socks!!!


Bobglory said:


> Lovely photos Darowil!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Hope all are having a great weekend! Kathy whew you sure have so much energy! 10 lys in one day! You must be in heaven. I'm just jumping in and will try to Catch up tonight. We are stopping at home ro pick up Pontuf and off to Cabalas. He will like the ride


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Opps pulled a "Gwenie"
Hi Gwen!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Junelouise, have you ever tried draining your sauerkraut really, really well, then cut up a white/yellow medium onion in medium-sized pieces and a tart, red apple cored and sliced thin onto the drained kraut? Placed in a slow cooker with a 1/2 cup or so of dry white wine and let it simmer on low for most of the day? With a couple of thick-cut ''country'' ribs on top of it all. The meat should be falling off the bones and absolutely delicious.
> 
> Ohio Joy


No, I have not tried anything with sauerkraut since I first tasted it as a young girl...Yuck! Maybe I will get adventurous one day..but I have lots of recipes I have to try out first

June


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Another tall family---we'll have lots to talk about when I need to lengthen sweaters -torso and sleeves. DH is 6'4 and son is 6'3 and daughters are both 5'11....I'm only 5'5 so am the short one. Grandson measures in 99th percentile for height and Granddaughter measures in 90th!! Also have big feet so will be looking for help when making socks!! Welcome again!!



fibermcgivver said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Sam and RookieRetiree. The Tea Party is very entertaining for me; it's hard to keep up! Meeting so many wonderful kindred spirits! Yes, my avatar is different; it was a name my son, Erick, bestowed upon me a number of years ago. He's 6''6" and teaches psychology @ a community college. He talked me into knitting an "Ernie" (from Sesame Street) sweater for him and even located the pattern for me! I also have a lovely, also very tall, daughter, Ashley. Lucky me and a DH too!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Junelouise, have you ever tried draining your sauerkraut really, really well, then cut up a white/yellow medium onion in medium-sized pieces and a tart, red apple cored and sliced thin onto the drained kraut? Placed in a slow cooker with a 1/2 cup or so of dry white wine and let it simmer on low for most of the day? With a couple of thick-cut ''country'' ribs on top of it all. The meat should be falling off the bones and absolutely delicious.
> 
> Ohio Joy


This sounds good, have saved to try sometime.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Already feeling the effects of getting in and out of the van so much today. Most of the places I could park close but a couple I had to walk to. Had fun as I usually don't get to see a lot of the area I go to. Was a bit of a drive. Think I put on 150 miles today. Tomorrow, most of the LYSs are in Minneapolis. They have a food drive and that is how you get the charms. Used all the food I carry in the van, so have to go shopping tomorrow before yarning. I'll post things tomorrow night after I finish. Didn't buy at all and some I bought needles, etc. Took cash in so I wouldn't go too crazy.
Lovely pix of KI. Esp the sunset one. To see such a diversified group of animals! Gecko is my fav, though.
Marianne, hope your mom is feeling better. Give her my good wishes.
Julie, Greek or Mediteranean food is great. In fact, had falafels, hummus and gyro tonight for supper. Missed lunch as I didn't want to stop for very long. Absolutely love baba ganu (sp). 
Hope everyone is feeling well or is on the way. Hope it starts to feel like spring again. Snowed off and on here.
DD2 sent me pic of Emmett with dead fish hat on. They had a joint birthday party for two of my DGSs. Both born on April 15th but 6 years apart. Same momma.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


Awesome , love the pictures, all very nice. And the sun rise, and sunset, are beautiful love it thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


Such beautiful pictures darowil!! Thank you so very, very much for sharing.. Mom loved seeing them also.. especially the kangaroo. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> (Talking about Arthur) I'm with you 100% I do have so many good days now though that I find it quite shocking when I have a stiff day. Guess I have made things better but no cure apparently.
> 
> Also, thank you all for so many lovely compliments on the bracelet. I truly can't believe I did that and I enjoyed it so much. Yes, as I looked at one of the art pieces my friend did, I am sure she will love it. Here is one of her pieces in my family room.


That is spectacular! I am so glad you shared it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just had the nicest suprise...skyped with Poledra! Oh she is such a delight and I so enjoyed chatting with her way off in Wyoming! Thank you for contacting me. I so treasured our conversation.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


Nice. You do great work. Handsome grandson


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It doesn't matter how much I roll around on the floor LMAO it is still there! It doesn't seem to lose anything either!


Same here Sandy! And of course they do say laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Already feeling the effects of getting in and out of the van so much today. Most of the places I could park close but a couple I had to walk to. Had fun as I usually don't get to see a lot of the area I go to. Was a bit of a drive. Think I put on 150 miles today. Tomorrow, most of the LYSs are in Minneapolis. They have a food drive and that is how you get the charms. Used all the food I carry in the van, so have to go shopping tomorrow before yarning. I'll post things tomorrow night after I finish. Didn't buy at all and some I bought needles, etc. Took cash in so I wouldn't go too crazy.
> Lovely pix of KI. Esp the sunset one. To see such a diversified group of animals! Gecko is my fav, though.
> Marianne, hope your mom is feeling better. Give her my good wishes.
> Julie, Greek or Mediteranean food is great. In fact, had falafels, hummus and gyro tonight for supper. Missed lunch as I didn't want to stop for very long. Absolutely love baba ganu (sp).
> ...


Mom is a bit better tonight, thank you for remembering her! I love the baby dead fish hat, that is just too cute and of course the model is just precious! My boys were born 13 yrs apart the same day, LOL.. they will be 25 and 38 this year.. gads, in a couple of years I'll have a 40 yr old????? Nope.. he has to lie about his age, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> How big is the bible? could she photocopy it for you if she does not feel comfortable shipping it. I know I do not like lending stuff out as I never get it back.
> 
> June


Junelouise it is HUGE. And I must be honest this person wouldn't be considered about not getting it back (1) she knows I would return it but (2) it's more an issue of is she sober enough to remember to send it. Love her to death but has serious problems with various mind altering substances. I have called just shortly after posting the original conversation and still no answer/response. Will try again in a few days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> that is how I do it Sam. I just check out Friday posts until they change to the new week.


That's what I do too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gwen, just sitting here sighing, you and DH have a great knack for finding great bargains!!! (I told C that we should leave early this morning and go over for that flea market, LOL) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


If you are serious the flea market is open Sunday and I can meet you there with DH. PM or call and let me know if you want to do that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had the nicest suprise...skyped with Poledra! Oh she is such a delight and I so enjoyed chatting with her way off in Wyoming! Thank you for contacting me. I so treasured our conversation.


Me too, it was wonderful!! You are so much fun. 
I am reading backward and forwards, have 6 pages to catch up on. :shock:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just came from the main thread about Sam's workshop - it looks like it is going to break all records. He is doing a great job answering questions. there are approximately (not sure we have an exact number as some people post more than once but I took that into consideration.

160 approximately! I am so pleased for him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


Thank for the virtual vacation! Those place are breath taking and you are so right about the rocks making a beautiful design for an afghan! How I wish I could actually go there!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you are serious the flea market is open Sunday and I can meet you there with DH. PM or call and let me know if you want to do that.


I would love to .. but I have a date with the lawn mower.. LOL. I managed to postpone it today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: But maybe another weekend???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous work!



melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I started a bed jacket for me today - I took a break from trimming the workshops (4 hours total) and 3 hours yesterday as I got behind when I had my face done - then didn't feel like trimming so knitted instead!!

oh well. Here is a picture of the work in progress -I am doing it in pink and blue. decided I would make one for myself --it is in sport weight and quite pretty actually. I did the cuffs in the special stitch I got from angora when we were doing darowil's toe up socks. I have used it for cuffs quite often since then.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Esponga said:


> Will do! we think we are either heading to Michigan or Pacific Coast Highway next long trip, don't have to decide till fall of 2014 seems a long ways away but it does go fast! But we may yet be there this year on a short trip, have you done the Beartooth Hwy? We took it off our bucket list last year and it is amazing, just a little more than scary but what a beautiful area you would find some good hiking, a little bit a drive from where you arebut well worth it!


Yes, the time does fly by.
No we haven't done that one yet, but we'll get there I'm sure.  DH is an avid driver and I'm an avid passenger/knitter. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a precious picture of Emmett!! He looks wonderful in his hat. Emmett... Say thank you grandma!


kehinkle said:


> Already feeling the effects of getting in and out of the van so much today. Most of the places I could park close but a couple I had to walk to. Had fun as I usually don't get to see a lot of the area I go to. Was a bit of a drive. Think I put on 150 miles today. Tomorrow, most of the LYSs are in Minneapolis. They have a food drive and that is how you get the charms. Used all the food I carry in the van, so have to go shopping tomorrow before yarning. I'll post things tomorrow night after I finish. Didn't buy at all and some I bought needles, etc. Took cash in so I wouldn't go too crazy.
> Lovely pix of KI. Esp the sunset one. To see such a diversified group of animals! Gecko is my fav, though.
> Marianne, hope your mom is feeling better. Give her my good wishes.
> Julie, Greek or Mediteranean food is great. In fact, had falafels, hummus and gyro tonight for supper. Missed lunch as I didn't want to stop for very long. Absolutely love baba ganu (sp).
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I started a bed jacket for me today - I took a break from trimming the workshops (4 hours total) and 3 hours yesterday as I got behind when I had my face done - then didn't feel like trimming so knitted instead!!
> 
> oh well. Here is a picture of the work in progress -I am doing it in pink and blue. decided I would make one for myself --it is in sport weight and quite pretty actually. I did the cuffs in the special stitch I got from angora when we were doing darowil's toe up socks. I have used it for cuffs quite often since then.


Love the colors Shirley!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


Gorgeous family in a lovely background Darowil!!!! 
DH was enjoying the pictures also, he recognized the Admirals Arch from having seen it on some show or other. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


Beautiful work, too big a hood or not, I love the way it looks. And a really cute grandson. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


Lol!! It fits you, wild woman and all. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures darowil - thank you so much for posting them - indeed - the pattern of the rocks would make a great blanket pattern.
> 
> the kangaroo and koala bear - how close can you get to them - would they attack if you tried to pet them?
> 
> sam


I wouldn't want to be attacked by a large kangaroo- they can be up to around 6feet tall. but we were very close to these ones and they were not at all botherred by us, the food was much more interesting- though these are used to humans. Koalas (and despite being known as koala bears they are not a bear) might scratch I guess if they felt threanted but generally they are very slow moving and spend most of there life sitting in gum trees- they do though climb down and move from tree to tree or try to escape bush fires.
The worst I have ever heard of a doing koala is one peeing on a visiting politican years ago when he was visiting them in a park where you can hold them! But the wild ones wouldn't appreciate being held.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Kathy, Emmett is sooooo cute, and that hat just tops it off, too cute for words. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirley, I like the looks of your bed jacket, it should be nice and comfy, can't wait to see if when you finish it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of kangaroos the largest kangaroo farm (in the US)is in North Georgia. The allow visitors on a limited time schedule and will take you driving around in a huge army transport vehicle of some kind to see them. Unbelievable the size of them. I've been once and thorough enjoyed the trip. Want to take grandkids to it. Who would have thought a kangaroo reserve in the Georgia mountains!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous family in a lovely background Darowil!!!!
> DH was enjoying the pictures also, he recognized the Admirals Arch from having seen it on some show or other. ;-) :thumbup:


On my early trips we could go right down and walk on the rocks under the arch, but now we can't any closer than we were for the photo. But it was in that area that the photo of the sea lions was taken. Two of them were fighting for possession of a rock. They would fight on the rock, or one in the water one on the rock or both in the water. Think they had given up and one had won and then the other one would suddenly appear again and of they woul dgo at it again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of kangaroos the largest kangaroo farm (in the US)is in North Georgia. The allow visitors on a limited time schedule and will take you driving around in a huge army transport vehicle of some kind to see them. Unbelievable the size of them. I've been once and thorough enjoyed the trip. Want to take grandkids to it. Who would have thought a kangaroo reserve in the Georgia mountains!


I guess we have lion parks etc so why not kangaroos? But seems funny to us. While we love to see them they are dangerous if you hit one- especially the big ones. I was going to say not as bad as a buffalo but hitting a roo can kill you so maybe it can be as bad! Although do say that it is swerving to avoid them that is most likely to result in death.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love it Gwen!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey, Sam did you see my post of my flowers blooming here in AR? Maybe that would help you in this interim time of cold weather up north there....
Thanks for the recipes abt the reuben...I LOVE Reuben sandwiches and the dip and the casserole sound yum yum good.
I too have a baby blanket in the making...have to have it in 2 wks for the shower. Doing it in the fan pattern in verigated yarns and it is looking like sherbet ice cream!
Hang in there, spring's a'comin'.... :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> I guess we have lion parks etc so why not kangaroos? But seems funny to us. While we love to see them they are dangerous if you hit one- especially the big ones. I was going to say not as bad as a buffalo but hitting a roo can kill you so maybe it can be as bad! Although do say that it is swerving to avoid them that is most likely to result in death.


I can imagine! This place actually provides them to zoo throughout the US too. They also had a few wallaby (I think that is the correct name). It was fascinating but definitely dangerous animals which is why we were in this monster of a truck. the truck was so big we had to load from a deck that was at least 8 ft off the ground and the truck pulled up next to so we could step into the bed of the truck from the deck. You were not allowed to walk around the fields where they were.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pictures darowil - thank you for sharing such a lovely place and lovely family!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the pic of Emmett in the fish hat I really need to try one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, I like the looks of your bed jacket, it should be nice and comfy, can't wait to see if when you finish it.


thanks, it is still snowing here in Calgary and our evenings are chilly. I decided when I posted the pattern that I would make myself one. It is a mindless pattern but works up quickly.

It looks like the middle of winter instead of spring here. very cold but hopefully will not stay this way long. I am tired tonight - did a huge amount of trimming on the workshops today - time consuming and tiring. So I am not doing much tonight except chilling out. We are getting so many new subscribers, I am going to have to get more help. It is just hard to figure out how to do it so that things run smoothly. oh well, I will worry about that in the next month or two.

Sam's workshop has so much interest. I am glad I was right - it is an intriguing pattern. I finished two feathers - and added about 30 extra stitches - they are about 2 feet long which would work in a cape or long shawl. haven't had a chance to do anything with it today. needed something easy and something not using my brain too much! I am going to go and have a nice hot bath and then to bed and read . wiped right out .

talk to you all tomorrow. Thanks again for all the support with the workshops. I knew Julie and Sam would get all your support. YOu have also supported all of them since we started. 
I appreciate it here is my way of thanking you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can imagine! This place actually provides them to zoo throughout the US too. They also had a few wallaby (I think that is the correct name). It was fascinating but definitely dangerous animals which is why we were in this monster of a truck. the truck was so big we had to load from a deck that was at least 8 ft off the ground and the truck pulled up next to so we could step into the bed of the truck from the deck. You were not allowed to walk around the fields where they were.


wallaby is correct (just as I am never really sure whether I am looking at a seal or sea lion I don't know whether I am looking at a kangaroo or wallaby)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Esponga said:


> Love those socks!!!


Thank you!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Designer your bed jacket is going to be so pretty - I really like the color combo - Poledra - DH and DD did Beartooth Hwy on their way to Sturgis in 2001 - They lost their rear brake on the way down and DH had to make do with gears and the front brake on the bike. Once they got to the bottom he bled the brakes and found an air bubble in the line that only was a problem because of the altitude and pressure.... but it made for an interesting ride down the grade. When he told DD she was quiet for a minute and then very calmly asked him if they were going to die!!! Ding Dong - she was about 22 at the time and this was her first big trip with him.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> thanks, it is still snowing here in Calgary and our evenings are chilly. I decided when I posted the pattern that I would make myself one. It is a mindless pattern but works up quickly.
> 
> It looks like the middle of winter instead of spring here. very cold but hopefully will not stay this way long. I am tired tonight - did a huge amount of trimming on the workshops today - time consuming and tiring. So I am not doing much tonight except chilling out. We are getting so many new subscribers, I am going to have to get more help. It is just hard to figure out how to do it so that things run smoothly. oh well, I will worry about that in the next month or two.
> 
> ...


Shirley, Winter Visitor is stunning!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I need to go finish some laundry and get my stuff packed for my trip to Dad's - he's not feeling real good so I will probably go out tomorrow instead of Tuesday - it is probably just nerves - so I will check in when I can - I hope everyone is healthy happy and yarnie while I am gone!! luv- AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Adorable!!!



kehinkle said:


> Already feeling the effects of getting in and out of the van so much today. Most of the places I could park close but a couple I had to walk to. Had fun as I usually don't get to see a lot of the area I go to. Was a bit of a drive. Think I put on 150 miles today. Tomorrow, most of the LYSs are in Minneapolis. They have a food drive and that is how you get the charms. Used all the food I carry in the van, so have to go shopping tomorrow before yarning. I'll post things tomorrow night after I finish. Didn't buy at all and some I bought needles, etc. Took cash in so I wouldn't go too crazy.
> Lovely pix of KI. Esp the sunset one. To see such a diversified group of animals! Gecko is my fav, though.
> Marianne, hope your mom is feeling better. Give her my good wishes.
> Julie, Greek or Mediteranean food is great. In fact, had falafels, hummus and gyro tonight for supper. Missed lunch as I didn't want to stop for very long. Absolutely love baba ganu (sp).
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful quilt with deer Shirley. It looks like you did trapunto; did you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I need to go finish some laundry and get my stuff packed for my trip to Dad's - he's not feeling real good so I will probably go out tomorrow instead of Tuesday - it is probably just nerves - so I will check in when I can - I hope everyone is healthy happy and yarnie while I am gone!! luv- AZ


Traveling mercies for you AZ and prayers for you and your Dad. We will miss you!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

While we are on the topic of kangaroos my dear Pontuf is named after the magical kangaroo from the book and movie. Chocolat



Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of kangaroos the largest kangaroo farm (in the US)is in North Georgia. The allow visitors on a limited time schedule and will take you driving around in a huge army transport vehicle of some kind to see them. Unbelievable the size of them. I've been once and thorough enjoyed the trip. Want to take grandkids to it. Who would have thought a kangaroo reserve in the Georgia mountains!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirley have a good night, I'm not far behind you. .
AZ, have a safe trip, hope all is well with your dad.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

COOL!
COOL LADY!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, Sam. I am so enjoying all the talk and the topics.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ - prayers and strength being sent to you. Have a safe trip and I know your Dad will be so glad when you're there.



AZ Sticks said:


> I need to go finish some laundry and get my stuff packed for my trip to Dad's - he's not feeling real good so I will probably go out tomorrow instead of Tuesday - it is probably just nerves - so I will check in when I can - I hope everyone is healthy happy and yarnie while I am gone!! luv- AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> While we are on the topic of kangaroos my dear Pontuf is named after the magical kangaroo from the book and movie. Chocolat
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf


That is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley have a good night, I'm not far behind you. .
> AZ, have a safe trip, hope all is well with your dad.


Good night Kaye have a good rest! Look forward to seeing and hearing from you again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do believe I missed a few new folks popping in today and want to extend a big WELCOME to each and every one of you. It is so nice hearing from all of you and do hope you will continue to join us. Sam is the best host and there is always room at the virtual table. Please share with us some of your works you have done or are WIP. We love eye candy!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Spectactular pictures Darowil! I'm just blown away! Great composition too. I can't wait tonsils to DH
thanks so much for posting them. Such a treat!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fantastic pictures, darowil! I would love to visit Australia one day!

Sam, I hope the dog didn't get your missing object! I know mine would. I think he is part goat; he eats everything!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Smarties please!!! The real ones, not the things that pass as smarties in the states. The candy coated chocolate ones, I have to go to Canada to get them.


Yep only the real ones for me too and i love the smartie chocolate bar too. Do you get that?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I love dunking buttered toast in hot chocolate!


I love hot chocolate but i have never tried dunking toast in it. Maybe i might give it a go. :?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Just a note to let you know that my afghans are posted in the pictures section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161960-1.html
> 
> I have to admit I am glad I did them last year -- would never get them done this year.


Wow they are lovely. You sure do keep busy. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful quilt with deer Shirley. It looks like you did trapunto; did you?


yes, some trapunto, thread painting , acrylic painting , just a bit of everything. I made it for my son and am saving it for his daughter. It is a special quilt for me as he loved it and had it hanging in his living room and showed it to everyone. this is such a special group and so supportive I wanted to share it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, have a great one, I'm off to go finish up dinner dishes and hit the hay I think and maybe read for a bit. Hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

My goodness, what a lot of pages since just yesterday. I havnt caught up yet. Today is mild and one minute sunny the next overcast so who knows.? I am aiming to plant some seedlings of Aquilligea today. I have been to mums and all is sorted there so i need to catch up at home. I went out for tea/dinner (i say either i dont know why really) last night. Lovely meal i had chicken schnitzel with bacon, gravy, chat potatoes and vegies for $10. How good is that and it was a big plateful too. Great pub and we go there every couple of weeks. I assume it is bedtime for most on the other side of the world. So have good sleeps and good day tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here are a couple of photos i took yesterday. My poor backyard screaming for rain., and a couple of plants flowering..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry those photos are so big, i dont know how to shrink them yet, also a bit of neck excersise for you all... sideways photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


What a great score. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

That is a beautiful piece of quilting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry those photos are so big, i dont know how to shrink them yet, also a bit of neck excersise for you all... sideways photos.


I don't know how to shrink them either! No harm in sideways photos, especially with most flowers!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


They are fabulous photos darrowil! I love the family one on the rocks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Shirley as usual your winter visitor is wonderful. 
To me that is so much more appealing a visitor than a knagaroo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I love hot chocolate but i have never tried dunking toast in it. Maybe i might give it a go. :?


Tried it today, maybe the hot chocolate but I didn't like it so enyed the butered toas tha dn the hot chocolate seperate. Told David what I was having for breakfast and he made some comment like a nice dose of cholesterol.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My goodness, what a lot of pages since just yesterday. I havnt caught up yet. Today is mild and one minute sunny the next overcast so who knows.? I am aiming to plant some seedlings of Aquilligea today. I have been to mums and all is sorted there so i need to catch up at home. I went out for tea/dinner (i say either i dont know why really) last night. Lovely meal i had chicken schnitzel with bacon, gravy, chat potatoes and vegies for $10. How good is that and it was a big plateful too. Great pub and we go there every couple of weeks. I assume it is bedtime for most on the other side of the world. So have good sleeps and good day tomorrow.


Sounds good value- I could come and join you next time, but maybe it would be a little expensive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought people might be interested to see this- Kaffe Fassett learning to crochet- there is hope yet for you, Sam!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are fabulous photos darrowil! I love the family one on the rocks.


HAve you ever been to KI? or even to Adelaide?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this- Kaffe Fassett learning to crochet- there is hope yet for you, Sam!


Imagine what he would come up with if he learns- and don't see why he wouldn't with his skills. Maybe we will be all be looking at Kaffee Fassett crotchet patterns one day and drolling over them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a precious little boy - and he looks great in the hat grandma knit.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Already feeling the effects of getting in and out of the van so much today. Most of the places I could park close but a couple I had to walk to. Had fun as I usually don't get to see a lot of the area I go to. Was a bit of a drive. Think I put on 150 miles today. Tomorrow, most of the LYSs are in Minneapolis. They have a food drive and that is how you get the charms. Used all the food I carry in the van, so have to go shopping tomorrow before yarning. I'll post things tomorrow night after I finish. Didn't buy at all and some I bought needles, etc. Took cash in so I wouldn't go too crazy.
> Lovely pix of KI. Esp the sunset one. To see such a diversified group of animals! Gecko is my fav, though.
> Marianne, hope your mom is feeling better. Give her my good wishes.
> Julie, Greek or Mediteranean food is great. In fact, had falafels, hummus and gyro tonight for supper. Missed lunch as I didn't want to stop for very long. Absolutely love baba ganu (sp).
> ...


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Designer your bed jacket is going to be so pretty - I really like the color combo - Poledra - DH and DD did Beartooth Hwy on their way to Sturgis in 2001 - They lost their rear brake on the way down and DH had to make do with gears and the front brake on the bike. Once they got to the bottom he bled the brakes and found an air bubble in the line that only was a problem because of the altitude and pressure.... but it made for an interesting ride down the grade. When he told DD she was quiet for a minute and then very calmly asked him if they were going to die!!! Ding Dong - she was about 22 at the time and this was her first big trip with him.


Oh my I was scared enough in the truck!! I was practically in my husbands lap on a couple bends!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty - could you share the cuff st pattern?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I started a bed jacket for me today - I took a break from trimming the workshops (4 hours total) and 3 hours yesterday as I got behind when I had my face done - then didn't feel like trimming so knitted instead!!
> 
> oh well. Here is a picture of the work in progress -I am doing it in pink and blue. decided I would make one for myself --it is in sport weight and quite pretty actually. I did the cuffs in the special stitch I got from angora when we were doing darowil's toe up socks. I have used it for cuffs quite often since then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't sneeze

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> Iamgine what he would come uo withif he learns- and don't see why he wouldn't with his skills. Maybe we will be all be looking at Kaffee Fassett crotchet patterns one day and drolling over them.


Absolutely!! I will be awesome!! Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish that would happen to a lot of our politicans

sam



darowil said:


> I wouldn't want to be attacked by a large kangaroo- they can be up to around 6feet tall. but we were very close to these ones and they were not at all botherred by us, the food was much more interesting- though these are used to humans. Koalas (and despite being known as koala bears they are not a bear) might scratch I guess if they felt threanted but generally they are very slow moving and spend most of there life sitting in gum trees- they do though climb down and move from tree to tree or try to escape bush fires.
> The worst I have ever heard of a doing koala is one peeing on a visiting politican years ago when he was visiting them in a park where you can hold them! But the wild ones wouldn't appreciate being held.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why are they there gwen? do they raise them or are they protecting the species?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of kangaroos the largest kangaroo farm (in the US)is in North Georgia. The allow visitors on a limited time schedule and will take you driving around in a huge army transport vehicle of some kind to see them. Unbelievable the size of them. I've been once and thorough enjoyed the trip. Want to take grandkids to it. Who would have thought a kangaroo reserve in the Georgia mountains!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kittykat - how did i miss that - what page were they on?

and welcome to the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and hopefully will be back often - we will hae an empty chair and a fresh hot cup of tea waiting - we'll be looking for you.

sam



kittyknit said:


> Hey, Sam did you see my post of my flowers blooming here in AR? Maybe that would help you in this interim time of cold weather up north there....
> Thanks for the recipes abt the reuben...I LOVE Reuben sandwiches and the dip and the casserole sound yum yum good.
> I too have a baby blanket in the making...have to have it in 2 wks for the shower. Doing it in the fan pattern in verigated yarns and it is looking like sherbet ice cream!
> Hang in there, spring's a'comin'.... :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just beautiful shirley - how gifted you are - thank you for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam's workshop has so much interest. I am glad I was right - it is an intriguing pattern. I finished two feathers - and added about 30 extra stitches - they are about 2 feet long which would work in a cape or long shawl. haven't had a chance to do anything with it today. needed something easy and something not using my brain too much! I am going to go and have a nice hot bath and then to bed and read . wiped right out .
> 
> talk to you all tomorrow. Thanks again for all the support with the workshops. I knew Julie and Sam would get all your support. YOu have also supported all of them since we started.
> I appreciate it here is my way of thanking you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sleep well and a safe trip - soothing healing energy winging its way to your dad.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I need to go finish some laundry and get my stuff packed for my trip to Dad's - he's not feeling real good so I will probably go out tomorrow instead of Tuesday - it is probably just nerves - so I will check in when I can - I hope everyone is healthy happy and yarnie while I am gone!! luv- AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope so to - she got a hold of two clothespins today - the pieces are laying on the carpet. she must have been bored - she usually doesn't bother anything like that.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Fantastic pictures, darowil! I would love to visit Australia one day!
> 
> Sam, I hope the dog didn't get your missing object! I know mine would. I think he is part goat; he eats everything!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks myfanwy - we'll see.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this- Kaffe Fassett learning to crochet- there is hope yet for you, Sam!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have missed a lot over the last 2 weeks, but thought I would try to stay on top of the posts this week. Finally found the new link, and I am behind already! 12 pages! I guess I'd better put down the knitting and read the posts! Tomorrow I will be doing my taxes. Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


Once again we are having trouble finding the posts until long after has advanced. We need our own thread.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, now you've opened a can of worms. I almost always taught Science but also at times multiple subjects so at one time or another also taught Language Arts, Reading, Math, Social Studies, and Health. I was certified in each and in addition Gifted Education and had been trained a a collaborative teacher, which meant special needs students were mainstreamed into my classes. I taught middle grades, 6-8, and for 5 years taught undergraduate classes in the college of Education at the Univ. of Georgia funded by the National Science Teacher Association. Those classes were for undergraduates in Science education and all about conducting appropriate grade level labs in Chemistry and Physics. In my school district I also conducted teacher workshops for elementary & middle grade teacher in chemistry, life sciences & physics and was one of a pair that trained general education and special education teachers in how to conduct a successful collaborative classroom. I stayed pretty busy most of the time and as much as I loved teaching I can honesty say I'm done and don't miss it. I do however still have dreams about teaching and being in a classroom. Guess after over 30 years it's ingrained. LOL My mom, also a teacher had dreams all the time after she retired too.


After 15 years of retirement I still have dream issues about
the hospital and the activities there and sometimes about patients that I had. It's is disturbing and very very real. Marlark Marge/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> HAve you ever been to KI? or even to Adelaide?


Hi, yep have been to Adelaide a couple of times but no not Kangaroo Island.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


Good for you! I have thought of getting one a few times but havent so far...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks again for all the support with the workshops. I knew Julie and Sam would get all your support. YOu have also supported all of them since we started.
> I appreciate it here is my way of thanking you all.


Good work. Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I started a bed jacket for me today - I took a break from trimming the workshops (4 hours total) and 3 hours yesterday as I got behind when I had my face done - then didn't feel like trimming so knitted instead!!
> 
> oh well. Here is a picture of the work in progress -I am doing it in pink and blue. decided I would make one for myself --it is in sport weight and quite pretty actually. I did the cuffs in the special stitch I got from angora when we were doing darowil's toe up socks. I have used it for cuffs quite often since then.


Great progress, Designer. The twisted rib is pretty on the cuffs and the colours are lovely and lively. Looking forward to seeing more. Here's the report of my work in progress. I began the cuff yesterday afternoon, after the rain put paid to my potato planting plan. (I'd been to the yarn shop before going to the cottage, where I keep a set of needles). On Friday evening, I'd heard that my Aunt's lower back has been sore so to make sure she has enough warmth there, the plan is to knit from the cuffs as sleeves and then join these to a simple kimono-style back and front with a fastening at the centre front.

From the work I've done already, I see that your mother's pattern will make a brilliant bed jacket and I intend to make another one, of that style for my Aunt so that she has the choice, depending on the comfort of her back. I'll post a photograph when I'm more advanced and the parts start coming together. Hear from you soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer, just saw your 'winter visitor' and am bowled over by the colours and texture. It is a perfect composition, and I'm so envious of your talent and skill to bring images in your head to life like this. Wow!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh that is pretty Designer, love the cuffs, are the instructions posted in the sock workshop? lyn x



Designer1234 said:


> I started a bed jacket for me today - I took a break from trimming the workshops (4 hours total) and 3 hours yesterday as I got behind when I had my face done - then didn't feel like trimming so knitted instead!!
> 
> oh well. Here is a picture of the work in progress -I am doing it in pink and blue. decided I would make one for myself --it is in sport weight and quite pretty actually. I did the cuffs in the special stitch I got from angora when we were doing darowil's toe up socks. I have used it for cuffs quite often since then.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Here are a couple of photos i took yesterday. My poor backyard screaming for rain., and a couple of plants flowering..


Great photos. Love your flowers, and your lawn picture really drives home the need for rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One more mouse gone- this time I trapped it.
I lay down at 5-30pm- thinking I was resting half an hour before the news- did not set the alarm- thought oh I'll be awake. Just surfaced 9-10pm 3 1/2 hours decent sleep, wow! Just the wrong time of day! Now a days without Dave this is a quiet time for the KTP- this is no criticism- it is just the reality. It is a little early even for Zoe to be up. Sam should have gone to bed by now- but who knows as his workshop is gearing up to be one of the most popular they have had. I am on my fourth triangle of my not quite wingspan/not quite dream bird. Because the yarn I want to use, I have only two balls, and I have had to narrow it down. I see a few on my 'buddy' list show up as online, but they could be anywhere on KP. Or in Sam's case maybe playing jigsaw puzzles!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One more mouse gone- this time I trapped it.
> I lay down at 5-30pm- thinking I was resting half an hour before the news- did not set the alarm- thought oh I'll be awake. Just surfaced 9-10pm 3 1/2 hours decent sleep, wow! Just the wrong time of day! !


Way to go. You must just about be at the end of the mouse attack. Well that was some nap! I hope you get good sleep tonight too. Downtown Abbey again tonight for me so i may not be on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Way to go. You must just about be at the end of the mouse attack. Well that was some nap! I hope you get good sleep tonight too. Downtown Abbey again tonight for me so i may not be on.


series three is great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So when are you likely to get to sleep again Julie?
I haveen't had much sleep today after being up most of ht enight so I might go to bed in an hour about 9 and see if I can sleep all night. Probably partly all the extra sleep I had had with the migraine! But I am actiually looking at today digest and have done yesterdays so getting back to normal. Now to also do more of hte TV! Reckon I will finish the wingsona first becuase it won't need the same concentration.
You can't have too many mice left surely?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So when are you likely to get to sleep again Julie?
> I haveen't had much sleep today after being up most of ht enight so I might go to bed in an hour about 9 and see if I can sleep all night. Probably partly all the extra sleep I had had with the migraine! But I am actiually looking at today digest and have done yesterdays so getting back to normal. Now to also do more of hte TV! Reckon I will finish the wingsona first becuase it won't need the same concentration.
> You can't have too many mice left surely?


I think I am almost on top of the mice problem (mouse) I know what you mean about concentation- I also am doing an almost winspan!
I am having a 'coffee' and will have a bite to eat when I get tired maybe in an hours time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> series three is great!


I haven't seen any Downtown Abby- beginning to think I need to see if Maryanne has them so I can watch them.
David connected a digetl set top box to my TV tonight- and then I decided to watch the end of the national level football which was sounding a good game. But could I work out what I was meant to do? And I couldn't be bothered going down to get David to show me so I didn't bother. Guess I had better sort it out so I can watch it. Why does it have to get so complicated? Turning it on and pushing the volume and channel buttons should be all I need to do to watch TV I think. Maybe I'm just getting old!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I am almost on top of the mice problem (mouse) I know what you mean about concentation- I also am doing an almost winspan!
> I am having a 'coffee' and will have a bite to eat when I get tired maybe in an hours time


You don't drink real coffee do you? So it won't keep you awake?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I haven't seen any Downtown Abby- beginning to think I need to see if Maryanne has them so I can watch them.
> David connected a digetl set top box to my TV tonight- and then I decided to watch the end of the national level football which was sounding a good game. But could I work out what I was meant to do? And I couldn't be bothered going down to get David to show me so I didn't bother. Guess I had better sort it out so I can watch it. Why does it have to get so complicated? Turning it on and pushing the volume and channel buttons should be all I need to do to watch TV I think. Maybe I'm just getting old!


I am thinking of giving up entirely on telly- because it is going to cost so much- they go digital by the end of the year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You don't drink real coffee do you? So it won't keep you awake?


no dear it is barley and other non caffeine stuff- roasted- quite a nice brew- and nicely soporific!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am thinking of giving up entirely on telly- because it is going to cost so much- they go digital by the end of the year!


I know that they are set top boxes available for only about $30 but Maryanne had a spare one and I fairly watch- but often when I do it is up here rather than downstairs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know that they are set top boxes available for only about $30 but Maryanne had a spare one and I fairly watch- but often when I do it is up here rather than downstairs.


I would have to get a man in to do the wiring- there is a satelite dish that could be used, but I bought a terrestrial box, but my aerial is inadequate- bringing in a technician is a no go area on my living alone budget- don't want to get a boarder would have to put them in the work/box room- to keep Fale's room for when he is here!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I am almost on top of the mice problem (mouse) I know what you mean about concentation- I also am doing an almost winspan!
> I am having a 'coffee' and will have a bite to eat when I get tired maybe in an hours time


I am having a coffee too but it is my first of the day as it is nearly noon Sunday here. Hope the mouse crisis is over and they have not been breeding ! I have been fortunate the last few months no mice !! Thank goodness as I hate having to trap them and dispose of them. A quiet day crocheting the crocodile bag I think.
Healing thoughts to all who need them
Thank you so much for sharing 'winter visitor' Shirley it is absolutely beautiful, very serene, your talent is just out of this world.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I haven't seen any Downtown Abby- beginning to think I need to see if Maryanne has them so I can watch them.
> David connected a digetl set top box to my TV tonight- and then I decided to watch the end of the national level football which was sounding a good game. But could I work out what I was meant to do? And I couldn't be bothered going down to get David to show me so I didn't bother. Guess I had better sort it out so I can watch it. Why does it have to get so complicated? Turning it on and pushing the volume and channel buttons should be all I need to do to watch TV I think. Maybe I'm just getting old!


Do give Downton a try if you get the chance, i really enjoy it. You will get used to the set top box, you not getting old, its just something new. Maybe write down some instructions till you get the hang of it. I do with new things.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have to get a man in to do the wiring- there is a satelite dish that could be used, but I bought a terrestrial box, but my aerial is inadequate- bringing in a technician is a no go area on my living alone budget- don't want to get a boarder would have to put them in the work/box room- to keep Fale's room for when he is here!


I dont think there would need to be any wiring done or new areial, as long as you get a set top box. ??


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Darowil, I love your photos of Kangaroo Island. Some of those rock formations are quite stunning. We have a habit here of trying to describe the size of any place in relation to Wales, so places are 'an area about the size of Wales', or 'half the size of Wales'. I googled Kangaroo Island and can report that it is approximately one quarter the size of Wales! 

My iPad keeps trying to convert 'Darowil' to 'drowsily'. I think it must know about your sleep issues.

We have a beautiful, sunny morning here, completely ruined by high winds. The lawn, which yesterday looked really super, after my husband had given it the first cut of the year, is now covered in debris blown down from the trees. At least it feels a bit warmer, so long as you stay out of the wind!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

goodnight all. Off to bed after this show.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


Nose, stone in. Lol what a free spirit, love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I am having a coffee too but it is my first of the day as it is nearly noon Sunday here. Hope the mouse crisis is over and they have not been breeding ! I have been fortunate the last few months no mice !! Thank goodness as I hate having to trap them and dispose of them. A quiet day crocheting the crocodile bag I think.
> Healing thoughts to all who need them
> Thank you so much for sharing 'winter visitor' Shirley it is absolutely beautiful, very serene, your talent is just out of this world.


It can be tricky getting the corpses out of the trap- I am not keen on handling them- I may have to invest in some dettol handwash if the problem continues- i found the beginnings of a nest in Fale's drawers- but not much evidence of occupation. I am pretty sure I got the two adults a few nights ago- and have been picking off the babies. You have to steel yourself up when coping with problems like this! the joys of solitary living!
The senior niece is due around tomorrow to pick up some of Fale's more precious belongings- the GN (great niece) is going over with the senior nephew to see her new baby sister- it is an adoption with in the family.
Sent you a PM, before I realised you were on the KTP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Darowil, I love your photos of Kangaroo Island. Some of those rock formations are quite stunning. We have a habit here of trying to describe the size of any place in relation to Wales, so places are 'an area about the size of Wales', or 'half the size of Wales'. I googled Kangaroo Island and can report that it is approximately one quarter the size of Wales!
> 
> My iPad keeps trying to convert 'Darowil' to 'drowsily'. I think it must know about your sleep issues.
> 
> We have a beautiful, sunny morning here, completely ruined by high winds. The lawn, which yesterday looked really super, after my husband had given it the first cut of the year, is now covered in debris blown down from the trees. At least it feels a bit warmer, so long as you stay out of the wind!


Lets hope soon you have some warmth with the sun!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Darowil, I love your photos of Kangaroo Island. Some of those rock formations are quite stunning. We have a habit here of trying to describe the size of any place in relation to Wales, so places are 'an area about the size of Wales', or 'half the size of Wales'. I googled Kangaroo Island and can report that it is approximately one quarter the size of Wales!
> 
> My iPad keeps trying to convert 'Darowil' to 'drowsily'. I think it must know about your sleep issues.
> 
> We have a beautiful, sunny morning here, completely ruined by high winds. The lawn, which yesterday looked really super, after my husband had given it the first cut of the year, is now covered in debris blown down from the trees. At least it feels a bit warmer, so long as you stay out of the wind!


As 1/4 the size of Wales you see why it is a good size island to visit for a weekend- they even do day trips from Adelaide but it does mean a lot of time on the road (or water). But it is a great place. And at least it doesn't have mountains in the middle of it!
Wonderful English weather. It was meant to rain a bit today here but no sign of it and we only 3 hours of hte day left so I don't htink it is coming. Might make sure I shut the window though in case it does decide to come.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Night night all- I'm heading off to bed- see what drowsily manages tonight


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Night night all- I'm heading off to bed- see what drowsily manages tonight


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally had a chance to download these they look really great- Cookie Monster Cup Cakes.
the blue is coconut, dyed with food colouring. the icing mixture is best made with So lite (Aus) or Crisco (US) so it is white- but butter cream will work- just will tend to turn the blue a bit green. chocolate chip cookies and melted white and dark chocolate to make the eyes.
Courtesy the BBC Good Cooking site!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


ahahahah, *wild woman does it again!* new hairdo, new bobble, great smile! ahahhaha, you may be a wild woman on the loose, but you are not a loose woman! *chuckles* * Live a little!* is the motto! Zoe  :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Seth, you need to take this fellow dancing!!!! Zoe


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning/evening all! The sun is shining today sposed to get to about 75, however we have a wind advisory this afternoon with gusts up to 57 mph! Glad we have not gotten the patio tables and chairs out yet. Will have to put garbage cans in garage or they will be in the fields. DH was hoping to golf, think that option is out. Have to work on laundry today and knitting of course! Hope everyone had a wonderful day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally had a chance to download these they look really great- Cookie Monster Cup Cakes.
> the blue is coconut, dyed with food colouring. the icing mixture is best made with So lite (Aus) or Crisco (US) so it is white- but butter cream will work- just will tend to turn the blue a bit green. chocolate chip cookies and melted white and dark chocolate to make the eyes.
> Courtesy the BBC Good Cooking site!


Those are the absolute cutest cupcakes! What a treat for some child...adult too!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ have a safe trip to your dads. Sending peaceful thoughts and prayers with you!

Shirley, your work is beautiful love Winter Visitor.

Gwenie, wish i was half as brave as you! Love your new look, it suits you very well.

Sam, sure hope you find your missing item soon!

Pontuf have a safe and enjoyable trip.

Julie, hope you have gotten all of the mice now and you can finish the cleaning and relax.

Im sure i have forgotten to mention someone i intended to, not intentional you are all in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ahahahah, *wild woman does it again!* new hairdo, new bobble, great smile! ahahhaha, you may be a wild woman on the loose, but you are not a loose woman! *chuckles* * Live a little!* is the motto! Zoe  :thumbup:


You are so quick with words and funny too! And you are most certainly correct NOT a loose woman! Just doing what I want and enjoying it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning/evening all! The sun is shining today sposed to get to about 75, however we have a wind advisory this afternoon with gusts up to 57 mph! Glad we have not gotten the patio tables and chairs out yet. Will have to put garbage cans in garage or they will be in the fields. DH was hoping to golf, think that option is out. Have to work on laundry today and knitting of course! Hope everyone had a wonderful day!


Hi! how are things for YOU


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How you feeling today Pup Lover? I have those 2 cookbooks I mentioned ready to mail and will do my best to get them to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How you feeling today Pup Lover? I have those 2 cookbooks I mentioned ready to mail and will do my best to get them to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are the absolute cutest cupcakes! What a treat for some child...adult too!


i think they are just great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> AZ have a safe trip to your dads. Sending peaceful thoughts and prayers with you!
> 
> Shirley, your work is beautiful love Winter Visitor.
> 
> ...


the house is almost eerily silent - no subtle squeaks detectable- so may be between all three of us we are on top of the situation at last- I sure hope so!!!!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I am having a coffee too but it is my first of the day as it is nearly noon Sunday here. Hope the mouse crisis is over and they have not been breeding ! I have been fortunate the last few months no mice !! Thank goodness as I hate having to trap them and dispose of them. A quiet day crocheting the crocodile bag I think.
> Healing thoughts to all who need them
> Thank you so much for sharing 'winter visitor' Shirley it is absolutely beautiful, very serene, your talent is just out of this world.


Ooh are you making a crocodile bag? I got a crochet pattern for that, mainly for a girlfriend. I'd love to have one for myself, but the only crochet I know how to do is a single or double crochet edging for scarves and stuff to keep the edges from rolling, and the crocodile bag pattern does NOT look like a beginner pattern! *LOL*


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just to jog some memories, Julie/Lurker's brother is undergoing surgery today for his heart. We need some prayers for him and the surgeons' hands and minds to be guided. Peace of mind for Julie too, what with everything she has going on. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning -- hope you are feeling good today. I think or days are reversed---we have wind and cool weather this a.m., but supposed to warm up by 3 pm. Sure do need some sun!!

Love the quilt, Designer, and the bed jacket; will look for the cuff design on Darowil's workshop - and the pictures of KI....definitely on my "someday" list.

Prayers for you Julie!! Hope your brother comes through just fine.

Today is a chores day, but do want to check which yarn I want to use for the Wingspan--may need to head to JoAnne's!

loew


Pup lover said:


> Good morning/evening all! The sun is shining today sposed to get to about 75, however we have a wind advisory this afternoon with gusts up to 57 mph! Glad we have not gotten the patio tables and chairs out yet. Will have to put garbage cans in garage or they will be in the fields. DH was hoping to golf, think that option is out. Have to work on laundry today and knitting of course! Hope everyone had a wonderful day!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi! how are things for YOU


Hi Julie! Things are ok here today which is a good thing lol. DHs Aunt is a good baker and has been sending sweets over for us pretty regular here lately. Just had a piece of apple pie with my tea for breakfast. It was easy and i didnt have to cook and fruit is good for you right!?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Ooh are you making a crocodile bag? I got a crochet pattern for that, mainly for a girlfriend. I'd love to have one for myself, but the only crochet I know how to do is a single or double crochet edging for scarves and stuff to keep the edges from rolling, and the crocodile bag pattern does NOT look like a beginner pattern! *LOL*


Well I am like you I have only done crochet for edging on my knitting before and I think I have mastered it as you can see from the picture attached. There is an excellent you tube video on the crocodile stitch. I was fortunate to have our lys doing a workshop on it and I had to pop in a couple of times when I had gone wrong. I did nothing else until I felt that I had the stitch firmly into my brain !! I have knitting that I want to get on with but I am determined to finish this first. I think if you search for Miky Smith and crocodile stitch on you tube you should find it. If I can do it I am sure anyone can as I am definitely not a crocheter although I suppose I am now lol My friend tried to teach me many years ago and gave up as she said I was trying to knit my crochet!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just to jog some memories, Julie/Lurker's brother is undergoing surgery today for his heart. We need some prayers for him and the surgeons' hands and minds to be guided. Peace of mind for Julie too, what with everything she has going on. Zoe


Can i second this? thanks Zoe. Hugs and prayers for you and your family Julie.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How you feeling today Pup Lover? I have those 2 cookbooks I mentioned ready to mail and will do my best to get them to the post office tomorrow.


Thanks Gwenie, looking forward to getting them! No hurry whenever it is convenient for you. I really appreciate you sending them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely apple pie is good for you; maybe add a slice of cheese on top too...or ice cream!



Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie! Things are ok here today which is a good thing lol. DHs Aunt is a good baker and has been sending sweets over for us pretty regular here lately. Just had a piece of apple pie with my tea for breakfast. It was easy and i didnt have to cook and fruit is good for you right!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Can i second this? thanks Zoe. Hugs and prayers for you and your family Julie.


 :thumbup: Ditto


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


Wild Woman on the loose... :lol:  :-D You are such a joy in my life!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely apple pie is good for you; maybe add a slice of cheese on top too...or ice cream!


Ice cream would have been my choice, however i cant eat or drink the cold stuff yet again. A few more days. Even warmed up lemonade last night lol wasnt too bad or i just wanted so much didnt care!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I need to go finish some laundry and get my stuff packed for my trip to Dad's - he's not feeling real good so I will probably go out tomorrow instead of Tuesday - it is probably just nerves - so I will check in when I can - I hope everyone is healthy happy and yarnie while I am gone!! luv- AZ


God Speed on your trip AZ, we are all here for you whenever you can check in. Will definitely be yarnie as much as possible, hope you have time to do the same! Be careful, keeping you and yours in our prayers dear friend..
M.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> yes, some trapunto, thread painting , acrylic painting , just a bit of everything. I made it for my son and am saving it for his daughter. It is a special quilt for me as he loved it and had it hanging in his living room and showed it to everyone. this is such a special group and so supportive I wanted to share it.


I had somehow missed a full page.. love the bed jacket, you are just an inspiration for sure! The quilt belongs in a frame and hanging for all to see, that is just awesome!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry those photos are so big, i dont know how to shrink them yet, also a bit of neck excersise for you all... sideways photos.


The photos of your lawn remind me of years in Colorado when we were in drought. The plants and flowers are beautiful!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't sneeze
> 
> sam


ROFL!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Wild Woman on the loose... :lol:  :-D You are such a joy in my life!!


Only 2 days!!! And ditto dear lady. My youngest DD even commented on how nice you seemed. She rarely makes comments about my friends. :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Twisted Stitch pattern (Daralene gave it to me) - I have used it for all my cuffs, (socks and mittens and now bed jacket) (multiples of 4)

Row 1 knit 2, purl 2
Row 2 knit 2, purl 2 
Row 3 knit 2, purl 2

Row 4 (right side) * knit 2 tog -don't take off left needle, go back into stitch on right and knit it, then slip stitches off needle p2* across cuff

repeat these four rows for length of cuff.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just to jog some memories, Julie/Lurker's brother is undergoing surgery today for his heart. We need some prayers for him and the surgeons' hands and minds to be guided. Peace of mind for Julie too, what with everything she has going on. Zoe


Forgot the time difference, but of course he has been in our prayers.. Thank you for reminding!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here are a couple of photos i took yesterday. My poor backyard screaming for rain., and a couple of plants flowering..


Beautiful pictures Sugarsugar, we don't mind if they sideways and bigger means easier to see. 
Love the bromilead, they are one of my favorite plants. 
Sounds like a great dinner/tea also.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely apple pie is good for you; maybe add a slice of cheese on top too...or ice cream!


My mom loves cheese on top of warm apple pie, I had never heard of that from anyone else.. LOL..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only 2 days!!! And ditto dear lady. My youngest DD even commented on how nice you seemed. She rarely makes comments about my friends. :-D


C said I should find a way to get Daniel to meet her.. LOL.. since they both love music and such.. ROFL..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, Julie, did you ever get to sleep last, well tonight for us I guess?
So glad you are getting the rodent problem under control, you are right, that is one thing you have to be able to do if you live alone, heaven help me if we catch one at anytime when DH is gone out on the road, you'll all be hearing me screaming from here. 
I need to get another cup of coffee, I kept getting 3 e's in the need so I guess I really do. 
LOL!!! Zoe, that is soo cute, could just see poor pup and Seth on the dance floor, would be so cute. 
LOVE the cookie monster cupcake cookies, DH would love those. lol. 
I think today, being Sunday, I am not going to work to hard, I need to finish some laundry, but other than that, I plan to sit on my behind and knit, or read and knit, I'll figure it out as I go. 
Off for my second cup.,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just to jog some memories, Julie/Lurker's brother is undergoing surgery today for his heart. We need some prayers for him and the surgeons' hands and minds to be guided. Peace of mind for Julie too, what with everything she has going on. Zoe


Quite right, Prayers streaming from here a hundred fold.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going back to bed for awhile. Was up really late last night. Daughter & friend of her's that was over jamming came to me at 12:15 a.m. saying they wanted to go get waffles at a Waffle House and invited me to go. So we went forgetting their had been a big concert in town and of course it had just ended. Every place was packed and we finally ended up at a Mickey D's at 1:15 in the drive through line. Took friend home at 2 a.m. Y..A...W...N !!! Will see ya later.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, Julie, did you ever get to sleep last, well tonight for us I guess?
> So glad you are getting the rodent problem under control, you are right, that is one thing you have to be able to do if you live alone, heaven help me if we catch one at anytime when DH is gone out on the road, you'll all be hearing me screaming from here.
> I need to get another cup of coffee, I kept getting 3 e's in the need so I guess I really do.
> LOL!!! Zoe, that is soo cute, could just see poor pup and Seth on the dance floor, would be so cute.
> ...


I am on my 3rd of the morning, just seems I cannot wake today! I had planned on riding the lawn tractor today, but it may have to wait another day. I may join you in your plans of sitting an knitting.. I do have several episodes of Series 3 of Downton Abbey yet to watch, LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely apple pie is good for you; maybe add a slice of cheese on top too...or ice cream!


Yes, the ice cream just adds your dairy that you need for calcium and vitamin D.  
I like to eat pumpkin pie, well any pie for breakfast, it has everything you need for a healthy breakfast.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going back to bed for awhile. Was up really late last night. Daughter & friend of her's that was over jamming came to me at 12:15 a.m. saying they wanted to go get waffles at a Waffle House and invited me to go. So we went forgetting their had been a big concert in town and of course it had just ended. Every place was packed and we finally ended up at a Mickey D's at 1:15 in the drive through line. Took friend home at 2 a.m. Y..A...W...N !!! Will see ya later.


Get some good rest kiddo... I was up till almost 3, just could not sleep.. C let me sleep in till 8.. very unusual for me..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My mom loves cheese on top of warm apple pie, I had never heard of that from anyone else.. LOL..


So did my mom, I never could quite see it, but she loved it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Well I am like you I have only done crochet for edging on my knitting before and I think I have mastered it as you can see from the picture attached. There is an excellent you tube video on the crocodile stitch. I was fortunate to have our lys doing a workshop on it and I had to pop in a couple of times when I had gone wrong. I did nothing else until I felt that I had the stitch firmly into my brain !! I have knitting that I want to get on with but I am determined to finish this first. I think if you search for Miky Smith and crocodile stitch on you tube you should find it. If I can do it I am sure anyone can as I am definitely not a crocheter although I suppose I am now lol My friend tried to teach me many years ago and gave up as she said I was trying to knit my crochet!!


This is beautiful! you are definitely a crocheter. Remember everyone, crochet is a combination of 3 main stitches and a couple of these same stitches only with a wrap or two around the hook. It is mainly the handling the hook that causes problems. Practice practice. You will now be able to crochet anything dollyclaire -- you are a crocheter'

I love crochet - and you can now put beautiful borders on your knitting projects and also crochet beautiful afghans (they are much quicker than knitted afghans)hats, scarves and are easier and quicker than knitted projects. There is room for both of these techniques and together you can do so many wonderful projects , ask me how I know. congratulations don't be afraid to add borders to your sweaters, and make just about everything you can do with knitting. I do like knitted sweaters but I always add crochet borders or collars, etc.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the ice cream just adds your dairy that you need for calcium and vitamin D.
> I like to eat pumpkin pie, well any pie for breakfast, it has everything you need for a healthy breakfast.


My boys would always tell me that pizza was the perfect breakfast, LOL... usually I'd let them have what they wanted, I was so lax especially in the mornings.. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am on my 3rd of the morning, just seems I cannot wake today! I had planned on riding the lawn tractor today, but it may have to wait another day. I may join you in your plans of sitting an knitting.. I do have several episodes of Series 3 of Downton Abbey yet to watch, LOL


 I have several episodes of Warehouse 13 I want to catch up on, and the whole first season of Eureka that I never had seen, so I think that sounds like a great way to spend a day. 
Eventually, I plan to get to Downton Abby, it's on netflix, but I hate to start another right now. 
:?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going back to bed for awhile. Was up really late last night. Daughter & friend of her's that was over jamming came to me at 12:15 a.m. saying they wanted to go get waffles at a Waffle House and invited me to go. So we went forgetting their had been a big concert in town and of course it had just ended. Every place was packed and we finally ended up at a Mickey D's at 1:15 in the drive through line. Took friend home at 2 a.m. Y..A...W...N !!! Will see ya later.


What a great mom you are and how sweet for them to invite you along! Years ago we were in Kentucky for a concert a couple of times and we ate at Waffle House and Waffel Hut, one was better than the other, though it looked more like dive than the other and we have never been able to remember which we liked better.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Twisted Stitch pattern (Daralene gave it to me) - I have used it for all my cuffs, (socks and mittens and now bed jacket) (multiples of 4)
> 
> Row 1 knit 2, purl 2
> Row 2 knit 2, purl 2
> ...


Designer, thanks so much for the cuff pattern! Now would you be able to share a link to the source for the rest of the bed jacket pattern? I've never made a bed jacket before!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just got an email that Joann's is having a Daffodil Dash starting today, a sale of some kind I gather, thankfully, I'd have to go 31 miles one way to Joann's and I'm just not up for it today, tomorrow?, we'll see. lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Designer, thanks so much for the cuff pattern! Now would you be able to share a link to the source for the rest of the bed jacket pattern? I've never made a bed jacket before!


read back on this thread - the information, pattern etc. is there.picture too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So did my mom, I never could quite see it, but she loved it.


Here in Canada, we (at least I was raised putting cheese on apple pie) in fact we also added a bit of vanilla icecream on top of that too. I don't remember ever making apple pies without having cheese slices on top. It seems sort of blah without it to me.My boys loved warm apple pie and cheese - I used to bake one just before they got home from school and half the pie would be gone.

soooo good!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh, just a word of warning from this nurse anesthetist..there is a markedly increased risk of cancer in the sites where there are piercings. You might wish to reconsider your nose jewelry. This is especially prevalent in the mouth, nose and face areas as the jewelry, no matter what it's metal content, is a constant source of irritation and causes an increase in abnormal skin cells. We are doing many more surgeries to remove bits of noses, lips and tongues and cheeks on people who have had piercings and which have resulted in cancers in the areas. However, if you are willing to take that risk, go for it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I had somehow missed a full page.. love the bed jacket, you are just an inspiration for sure! The quilt belongs in a frame and hanging for all to see, that is just awesome!!


Thanks so much Marianne818 - the wall hangings all had hidden 'sleeves' at the back so that a pole could be used through it and hung that way. there are some great ones available now. The wall hangings were too big to frame, so they hang as is on the wall. I had three up in my living room and as I did new ones I would change them - it helped them hang correctly -- like checking out a painting for mistakes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Gweniepooh, just a word of warning from this nurse anesthetist..there is a markedly increased risk of cancer in the sites where there are piercings. You might wish to reconsider your nose jewelry. This is especially prevalent in the mouth, nose and face areas as the jewelry, no matter what it's metal content, is a constant source of irritation and causes an increase in abnormal skin cells. We are doing many more surgeries to remove bits of noses, lips and tongues and cheeks on people who have had piercings and which have resulted in cancers in the areas. However, if you are willing to take that risk, go for it.


Interesting - I just had a cancer on my nose surgically removed. the woman sitting next to me was in her early 40's and had some piercings. two of the sites were cancerous - so she had removed all the piercings. It is, however, the first time i had heard of this problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just to jog some memories, Julie/Lurker's brother is undergoing surgery today for his heart. We need some prayers for him and the surgeons' hands and minds to be guided. Peace of mind for Julie too, what with everything she has going on. Zoe


Thank you Zoe! -tried to sleep -unsuccessful- so another cuppa- some more rye bread and marmite- some KP/KTP, and try to rest some more!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have several episodes of Warehouse 13 I want to catch up on, and the whole first season of Eureka that I never had seen, so I think that sounds like a great way to spend a day.
> Eventually, I plan to get to Downton Abby, it's on netflix, but I hate to start another right now.
> :?


I found only the first season of DA on Netflix, but I found a blogger that has all 3 seasons available!! Plus I gave mom the DVDs for the first 2, she doesn't understand how to access Netflix on her computer :roll:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, my grandparents lived in Pennsylvania; specifically in Taylor Pennsylvania.Grandpa came from England and the name was Frank Caswell. Grandmother was Mary (and I think) Jones but not positive. My aunt did make a trip to Wales probably 25 years ago and went to the town they were from; I believe she visited a distant cousin but not positive. Unfortunately my aunt has passed away. I keep trying to think of a way to ask to have the family bible sent to me to look through but must be tactful in doing so. My cousin may not be too keen on sending it to me.


Hi Gwen,

Maybe you could ask your cousin to scan the info and send it to you that way. You could get what you are looking for and your cousin would not have to part with the Bible.

EJ


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just got an email that Joann's is having a Daffodil Dash starting today, a sale of some kind I gather, thankfully, I'd have to go 31 miles one way to Joann's and I'm just not up for it today, tomorrow?, we'll see. lol


I got the same email, looks like a few yarns are included!! Better hide my bank card, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here in Canada, we (at least I was raised putting cheese on apple pie) in fact we also added a bit of vanilla icecream on top of that too. I don't remember ever making apple pies without having cheese slices on top. It seems sort of blah without it to me.My boys loved warm apple pie and cheese - I used to bake one just before they got home from school and half the pie would be gone.
> 
> soooo good!


Apple pie is my Daniel's favorite, truthfully I had never made one from scratch until a few years ago, I'll never go back to the canned fruit again!! I love the fall when I can get the Arkansas Black apples, those make wonderful pies!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much Marianne818 - the wall hangings all had hidden 'sleeves' at the back so that a pole could be used through it and hung that way. there are some great ones available now. The wall hangings were too big to frame, so they hang as is on the wall. I had three up in my living room and as I did new ones I would change them - it helped them hang correctly -- like checking out a painting for mistakes.


I had strips of fabric added to a few of my family quilts, I would use them in my bedroom as wall hangings. They are quite old and frail to use most of them but they mean so much to me. Tucked away safely in my Dad's army foot locker now. I do have the one my Dad made when he was 9, he was very ill after breaking his leg, so my Nanny Mc had him learn to quilt! My step-mom found his quilt top and she put it together as a gift for me. One of my most cherished items for sure!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, I am having trouble keeping up with all of you. The quilting, knitting and the scenery pictures are wonderful. 
Waiting for another snow storm to hit us, it is so awful to see so much snow in the middle of April. Ready for flowers and another color besides white!!
Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Rookie!



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- hope you are feeling good today. I think or days are reversed---we have wind and cool weather this a.m., but supposed to warm up by 3 pm. Sure do need some sun!!
> 
> Love the quilt, Designer, and the bed jacket; will look for the cuff design on Darowil's workshop - and the pictures of KI....definitely on my "someday" list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Wow, I am having trouble keeping up with all of you. The quilting, knitting and the scenery pictures are wonderful.
> Waiting for another snow storm to hit us, it is so awful to see so much snow in the middle of April. Ready for flowers and another color besides white!!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


Welcome to the club! Just keep reading, and you will start to know who is who!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

The sky is very cloudy, Arthur has decided to visit again :thumbdown: had hoped to mow and trim the yard before Gwen's visit on Tuesday, but afraid the weather is not going to cooperate! So think today will be full of knitting instead, LOL. I really must finish this blanket as I need the cable for the wingspan! I have changed my mind about the yarns many times, LOL. Now am going to use a fingerling/sock yarn so I can follow the directions as printed. I'm not very good at making adjustments for the various yarns. :? I'll leave that to the designers, LOL.
Will pop on and off as the day allows I'm sure!
Please be safe in all that you do today, hope those that are sleeping have wonderful dreams (no mouse interruptions please for Julie, no headaches of any type for Darowil) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hugs and prayers always love surround you!!
M.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Dear Julie, we are all sending prayers for your brother and for your peace of mind.
I don't chime in much, but you and your situation are often in my prayers.
Along with prayers, we send you strength. We're are here to add our strength to yours for this very trying time.

Hugs

Patricia


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> AZ have a safe trip to your dads. Sending peaceful thoughts and prayers with you!
> 
> Shirley, your work is beautiful love Winter Visitor.
> 
> ...


Thanks, pup lover for posting this. It says exactly what I was going to post. The people on this site are wonderful, full of talent and surprises.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as you see it was easy to get them from Dropbox.
> Think it was good that I hadn't been up to looking at them until now- reminded of the lovely weekend we had only a week ago.
> Think I got carried away with them- but hard to decide what to post (and I did only post 1/5th of those she sent!)


Darowil: I somehow don't know where these photos were taken. I saved the sunset for my ever increasing photo
file.Marlark Marge.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Before I forget, wanted to say how much I enjoyed the photos of Kangaroo Island. Not sure when I can get to Australia so may have to check out the preserve in Georgia!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Well I am like you I have only done crochet for edging on my knitting before and I think I have mastered it as you can see from the picture attached. There is an excellent you tube video on the crocodile stitch. I was fortunate to have our lys doing a workshop on it and I had to pop in a couple of times when I had gone wrong. I did nothing else until I felt that I had the stitch firmly into my brain !! I have knitting that I want to get on with but I am determined to finish this first. I think if you search for Miky Smith and crocodile stitch on you tube you should find it. If I can do it I am sure anyone can as I am definitely not a crocheter although I suppose I am now lol My friend tried to teach me many years ago and gave up as she said I was trying to knit my crochet!!


Beautiful colors. I need to pull out my sample and work on it. Will probably have to look at the video and pictures again to refresh my memory.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> My mom loves cheese on top of warm apple pie, I had never heard of that from anyone else.. LOL..


We usually use a good cheddar. Maybe it's a Canadian or British thing. It has been the usual thing as ling as I can remember.
Yumm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> I seem to remember being told not to add raw pineapple or kiwi fruit to jellies or they might not set. Either mum or the domestic science teacher at school. So maybe that's the reason for the problem with setting the recipe?


I just made some jello for DH ( he's preparing for his colonoscopy tomorrow) and the package says do not add fresh pineapple or kiwi because it won't gel.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much Marianne818 - the wall hangings all had hidden 'sleeves' at the back so that a pole could be used through it and hung that way. there are some great ones available now. The wall hangings were too big to frame, so they hang as is on the wall. I had three up in my living room and as I did new ones I would change them - it helped them hang correctly -- like checking out a painting for mistakes.


Have never mentioned how much I am enjoying these pieces of quilted art. Love them! I do a little quilting too, mostly smaller pieces. Just love working with different colors...always gives me a lift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It is SNOWING again!!! Lightly, but it's SNOWING...Good grief. lol...Well, on a positive note, we do need the moisture. lol
I think I'm really going to neeeeed my coffee today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie! Things are ok here today which is a good thing lol. DHs Aunt is a good baker and has been sending sweets over for us pretty regular here lately. Just had a piece of apple pie with my tea for breakfast. It was easy and i didnt have to cook and fruit is good for you right!?


fibre, and all sorts of other goodies, that survive the baking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Can i second this? thanks Zoe. Hugs and prayers for you and your family Julie.


Thank you! Pup lover!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup: Ditto


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up! Woke up this morning to more snow. And wind. Still want to finish the ship hoop but have to head to the store first. Doesn't start til noon, so have time. Only 6 to go. Spent less than $100 yesterday. There goes my yarn budget til June at least! Will post pix tonight. After the shops, it's laundry and then a drive to Woodville, WI for a load tomorrow going to IN. 

Shirley, the quilt and bed jacket are great. Have to try that twisted stitch. 

Julie, best wishes for your brother. And good mouse hunting.

Hope everyone is feeling better. Tell "Arthur" to take a hike. 
Need to get moving myself or I will be creaking along today. 

You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Take care.

Ohio Kathy

Pix of things outside LYSs in MN.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My mom was from Idaho, I think it's a midwest thing, I know all her family did it, and there are a lot of people here in Wyoming that put the cheese on their pie also, Mom had said in restaurants used to ask which you preferred, I told her I would always prefer ice cream. When she did eat ice cream on pie it was always chocolate, especially on Cherry pie. lol...Oh the memories you all bring back, thank you, I don't have enough memories of mom so it's nice when ones I do have that I haven't thought about for a long while pop back up, makes me feel closer to her somehow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Forgot the time difference, but of course he has been in our prayers.. Thank you for reminding!! :thumbup:


It will be happening about 11am, our time, i.e., in 7 1/2 hours time- I am assuming it will take around three hours- but that will depend on what they actually find- he has been damaged by the Scarlet fever he had at 5, pre anti biotic days- so they will not know exactly what they confront until they open him up- although the MRI has elucidated the situation somewhat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, Julie, did you ever get to sleep last, well tonight for us I guess?
> So glad you are getting the rodent problem under control, you are right, that is one thing you have to be able to do if you live alone, heaven help me if we catch one at anytime when DH is gone out on the road, you'll all be hearing me screaming from here.
> I need to get another cup of coffee, I kept getting 3 e's in the need so I guess I really do.
> LOL!!! Zoe, that is soo cute, could just see poor pup and Seth on the dance floor, would be so cute.
> ...


Sometimes sleep just eludes me!
The cup cakes are fun aren't they?
I hope to work on the mouse trails in the kitchen this morning! With my Tea Tree oil!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

It will be a long day for you, hope all goes well.
Was it a yarn shop hop you went to in Minnnesota!! Good thing to do on these cold spring days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Quite right, Prayers streaming from here a hundred fold.


Thanks so much, Kaye!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The sky is very cloudy, Arthur has decided to visit again :thumbdown: had hoped to mow and trim the yard before Gwen's visit on Tuesday, but afraid the weather is not going to cooperate! So think today will be full of knitting instead, LOL. I really must finish this blanket as I need the cable for the wingspan! I have changed my mind about the yarns many times, LOL. Now am going to use a fingerling/sock yarn so I can follow the directions as printed. I'm not very good at making adjustments for the various yarns. :? I'll leave that to the designers, LOL.
> Will pop on and off as the day allows I'm sure!
> Please be safe in all that you do today, hope those that are sleeping have wonderful dreams (no mouse interruptions please for Julie, no headaches of any type for Darowil) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Hugs and prayers always love surround you!!
> M.


The house is strangely quiet - only the noise of the refrigerator at present!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Dear Julie, we are all sending prayers for your brother and for your peace of mind.
> I don't chime in much, but you and your situation are often in my prayers.
> Along with prayers, we send you strength. We're are here to add our strength to yours for this very trying time.
> 
> ...


Thank you Patricia! I really appreciate having you all at my back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Kathy! - also, looks an enterprising LYS



kehinkle said:


> Caught up! Woke up this morning to more snow. And wind. Still want to finish the ship hoop but have to head to the store first. Doesn't start til noon, so have time. Only 6 to go. Spent less than $100 yesterday. There goes my yarn budget til June at least! Will post pix tonight. After the shops, it's laundry and then a drive to Woodville, WI for a load tomorrow going to IN.
> 
> Shirley, the quilt and bed jacket are great. Have to try that twisted stitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like to add some beads to my knitting, but I have no idea what size to get and where to get them. All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I had strips of fabric added to a few of my family quilts, I would use them in my bedroom as wall hangings. They are quite old and frail to use most of them but they mean so much to me. Tucked away safely in my Dad's army foot locker now. I do have the one my Dad made when he was 9, he was very ill after breaking his leg, so my Nanny Mc had him learn to quilt! My step-mom found his quilt top and she put it together as a gift for me. One of my most cherished items for sure!


Would you take some pictures?? I would be so interested in seeing pictures of them. what a treasure for you to have. just make sure every few months you change the way you fold them. better to roll them on a tube if possible. it can hurt the fabric if they lie folded for too long. I would so love to see pictures.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My mom was from Idaho, I think it's a midwest thing, I know all her family did it, and there are a lot of people here in Wyoming that put the cheese on their pie also, Mom had said in restaurants used to ask which you preferred, I told her I would always prefer ice cream. When she did eat ice cream on pie it was always chocolate, especially on Cherry pie. lol...Oh the memories you all bring back, thank you, I don't have enough memories of mom so it's nice when ones I do have that I haven't thought about for a long while pop back up, makes me feel closer to her somehow.


We put a little bit of cheese inside the apple pie under the pastry crust before baking, then eat it with custard or ice/cream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> We put a little bit of cheese inside the apple pie under the pastry crust before baking, then eat it with custard or ice/cream.


I have always had cheese with apple- even when eating the apple from the tree- it was one of my Mum's favourite combinations.
Like the idea of it baked into the pie!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lots of good wishes and positive thoughts coming from this direction, too. My mother had a serious heart condition caused by rheumatic fever, which sounds as if may do similar damage to the scarlet fever which has been at the root of your brother's trouble. It is at least good that they feel happy to proceed with the surgery. I wish you and him all the very best.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> We put a little bit of cheese inside the apple pie under the pastry crust before baking, then eat it with custard or ice/cream.


that sounds good too. I don't remember every thinking of putting the cheese under the crust. it would work beautifully. It could be a northwestern thing - I never bake an apple pie without having cheese to eat with it. interesting how different places eat differently. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Lots of good wishes and positive thoughts coming from this direction, too. My mother had a serious heart condition caused by rheumatic fever, which sounds as if may do similar damage to the scarlet fever which has been at the root of your brother's trouble. It is at least good that they feel happy to proceed with the surgery. I wish you and him all the very best.


Thank you so much! I will be checking out hospital phone numbers later- they still have a good system where one can ring in, and they take you on trust- one of the few things our Privacy Laws have not yet mucked up!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns wrote:
Just to jog some memories, Julie/Lurker's brother is undergoing surgery today for his heart. We need some prayers for him and the surgeons' hands and minds to be guided. Peace of mind for Julie too, what with everything she has going on. Zoe 

All good wishes for you both. Ty not to stress too much, either of you. Hugs,
Lin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Just to jog some memories, Julie/Lurker's brother is undergoing surgery today for his heart. We need some prayers for him and the surgeons' hands and minds to be guided. Peace of mind for Julie too, what with everything she has going on. Zoe
> 
> All good wishes for you both. Ty not to stress too much, either of you. Hugs,
> Lin


all hugs, gratefully accepted! Thanks, Lin! 
How is your weather, are you still on the farm?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> that sounds good too. I don't remember every thinking of putting the cheese under the crust. it would work beautifully. It could be a northwestern thing - I never bake an apple pie without having cheese to eat with it. interesting how different places eat differently. Shirley


Strangely, when listening to the radio (a daft quiz where people have to pick out the true facts from a lot of fantasy 'facts' ) one of the Unbelievable Truths was that in China you eat fish and chips with sugar. Must admit I didn't think the Chinese ate fish and chips anyway... (And 'chips' here in UK are not crisps, but I can't remember the US term, assume in Canada they are still 'chips')


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Julie, I am thinking of you too. Please tell your brother's family when you talk to them that my prayers are with  them too -- I have been there and it is so hard. Prayers that he comes through with no problems, and prayers as I know you feel far away from him. Shirley


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Junelouise it is HUGE. And I must be honest this person wouldn't be considered about not getting it back (1) she knows I would return it but (2) it's more an issue of is she sober enough to remember to send it. Love her to death but has serious problems with various mind altering substances. I have called just shortly after posting the original conversation and still no answer/response. Will try again in a few days.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you can get ahold of her soon.

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, I am thinking of you too. Please tell your brother's family when you talk to them that my prayers are with them too -- I have been there and it is so hard. Prayers that he comes through with no problems, and prayers as I know you feel far away from him. Shirley


thank you, Shirley! I just found the number for the Hospital, what I knew as Mater Misericordiae now Mercy Ascot. So if he is there long enough for visiting I know exactly what part of town to head for- Bronwen was born there.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> all hugs, gratefully accepted! Thanks, Lin!
> How is your weather, are you still on the farm?


Yes, and battling with mice! Weather today rather strange, much warmer but with some showers and very strong gusty wind from time to time. The house is colder inside than outdoors as its stone built, so have the wood fire going all day. (not working outside today)
Again, best wishes for your brothers heart op, and hope you can keep the stress levels down. We are all rooting for you. Lin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, and battling with mice! Weather today rather strange, much warmer but with some showers and very strong gusty wind from time to time. The house is colder inside than outdoors as its stone built, so have the wood fire going all day. (not working outside today)
> Again, best wishes for your brothers heart op, and hope you can keep the stress levels down. We are all rooting for you. Lin


Thanks Lin- I am about to head through and try to rest up some more!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I was posting originally to share this with you all, I think it's cool.
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/04/free-pattern-friday-crochet/?ext=20130412_1_FB_knitting_club_1b&utm_source=Facebook-FB_knitting_club&utm_medium=Blog_Promo&utm_campaign=Social


What a great site. Love the sweater but don't yet knit....Maybe by the end of this year I will have the basics learned.

EJ


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My mom loves cheese on top of warm apple pie, I had never heard of that from anyone else.. LOL..


My DS inlaws eat christmas cake (rich brandy soaked fruit cake) with cheese, a tradition in that area of Yorkshire. I must admit when I tried it I did enjoy it. I had an individual pie that our local butcher makes for my lunch today. It is a pastry shell case filled with black pudding and haggis and the a pastry lid on top. To differentiate from the other pies he makes, the lid on this one is sprinkled with grated cheese. This set me thinking that I would lift the lid and put cheese over the top of the haggis etc and then put the lid back on and heat in the oven. It was just delicious, heating in the microwave is not so good as it softens the pie case.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This is beautiful! you are definitely a crocheter. Remember everyone, crochet is a combination of 3 main stitches and a couple of these same stitches only with a wrap or two around the hook. It is mainly the handling the hook that causes problems. Practice practice. You will now be able to crochet anything dollyclaire -- you are a crocheter'
> 
> I love crochet - and you can now put beautiful borders on your knitting projects and also crochet beautiful afghans (they are much quicker than knitted afghans)hats, scarves and are easier and quicker than knitted projects. There is room for both of these techniques and together you can do so many wonderful projects , ask me how I know. congratulations don't be afraid to add borders to your sweaters, and make just about everything you can do with knitting. I do like knitted sweaters but I always add crochet borders or collars, etc.


Thank you, that means a lot coming for you ! Your work is just so beautiful.
Yes I am a crocheter - yipppppeeee !


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Those cupcakes are awesome, emailed them to my daughter!!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just to jog some memories, Julie/Lurker's brother is undergoing surgery today for his heart. We need some prayers for him and the surgeons' hands and minds to be guided. Peace of mind for Julie too, what with everything she has going on. Zoe


Godspeed!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have no idea why I'm awake -- certainly felt tired when I went to bed...thinking about chocolate and I sent all the Easter candy home with DGS...will have to see if hot chocolate with marshmallow and buttered toast to dunk (anyone else do this?) will cure the craving...then back to bed.


I have done this since I was a kid....love it!

EJ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is it a French idea? My Mom, 100% Acadian French used to say "apple pie without cheese is like a kiss without a squeeze" - definitely not a saying common in dairy country in Iowa where ice cream was the topping of choice!



Marianne818 said:


> My mom loves cheese on top of warm apple pie, I had never heard of that from anyone else.. LOL..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Designer and Darowil for the twisted stitch -- think I'm going to use it on my first pair of socks --- it looks very stretchy!!



Dowager said:


> Designer, thanks so much for the cuff pattern! Now would you be able to share a link to the source for the rest of the bed jacket pattern? I've never made a bed jacket before!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

melyn said:


> At last I have finished the hooded cable jumper I started before christmas for my grandson. I must admit I gave up and tossed it to 1 side for a bit mainly because he has not worn the other 2 i have knitted for him so thought he wouldn't wear this 1 either. I am not too happy with the hood it is too big but he loves it because he can wear his earphones that are quite large and still have the hood up, not sure he will feel the same once his friends see it but I can still undo a bit and make it smaller if he wants. I didn't like the way it looked when sewn up either, because the sides on both the body and sleeves are reverse stocking stitch you can see a line down the seam that I didn't see until l I turned it right way, did unpick and resew but it didn't look any better. It is a goodjob I finished it with a bit of cold weather still to come because it won't fit next winter its a bit on the snug size now lol


Looks good, Lyn!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

hopefully, no squeaks and rustling about to keep you from your rest...take care, dear friend.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Zoe! -tried to sleep -unsuccessful- so another cuppa- some more rye bread and marmite- some KP/KTP, and try to rest some more!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Julie's brother and AZ' s father.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sitting in the Phoenix airport on our way home to Wisconsin. It was 91 here yesterday . I wonder what it will be at home. Since I have a middle seat, I have opted for my kindle rather than knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I loved watching them from the blog and so did my DD --- she had bronchitis and just settled in on the couch with her tea and watched them straight through.



Marianne818 said:


> I found only the first season of DA on Netflix, but I found a blogger that has all 3 seasons available!! Plus I gave mom the DVDs for the first 2, she doesn't understand how to access Netflix on her computer :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Already feeling the effects of getting in and out of the van so much today. Most of the places I could park close but a couple I had to walk to. Had fun as I usually don't get to see a lot of the area I go to. Was a bit of a drive. Think I put on 150 miles today. Tomorrow, most of the LYSs are in Minneapolis. They have a food drive and that is how you get the charms. Used all the food I carry in the van, so have to go shopping tomorrow before yarning. I'll post things tomorrow night after I finish. Didn't buy at all and some I bought needles, etc. Took cash in so I wouldn't go too crazy.
> Lovely pix of KI. Esp the sunset one. To see such a diversified group of animals! Gecko is my fav, though.
> Marianne, hope your mom is feeling better. Give her my good wishes.
> Julie, Greek or Mediteranean food is great. In fact, had falafels, hummus and gyro tonight for supper. Missed lunch as I didn't want to stop for very long. Absolutely love baba ganu (sp).
> ...


He's lovely and so is the hat!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent about 5 hours running around with my 19 yr old DD today. We had a wonderful time. Mostly running errands that had to be done...did do one thing for fun and something I had been toying around with repeating again since "lost" it 3 years ago due to medical treatments. Can you guess what it was from the picture? LOL All it took was a little encouragement from the DD. Wild woman on the loose! LOL


Good for you, Gwennie! :thumbup: With the hair and the stud.....real rock-chick look! :lol:


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It is SNOWING again!!! Lightly, but it's SNOWING...Good grief. lol...Well, on a positive note, we do need the moisture. lol
> I think I'm really going to neeeeed my coffee today.


LOL sorry if we blew it down to you!!
Today the sun is shining and its very nice! I'm at work lookin out the window!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

From a friend of mine, she is a wonderful cook so should taste good. 

Crock-Pot Chicken Teriyaki

Ingredients
1 lbs chicken, diced
1 cup chicken broth
½ cup teriyaki sauce
&#8531; cup brown sugar
3 garlic cloves, minced
Directions

1. Combine chicken broth, teriyaki sauce, brown sugar and garlic cloves in large bowl.

2. Add chicken to sauce, and toss to combine.

3. Pour chicken mixture into crock-pot.

4. Cook on low 4-6 hours, or until chicken is cooked through.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> thanks, it is still snowing here in Calgary and our evenings are chilly. I decided when I posted the pattern that I would make myself one. It is a mindless pattern but works up quickly.
> 
> It looks like the middle of winter instead of spring here. very cold but hopefully will not stay this way long. I am tired tonight - did a huge amount of trimming on the workshops today - time consuming and tiring. So I am not doing much tonight except chilling out. We are getting so many new subscribers, I am going to have to get more help. It is just hard to figure out how to do it so that things run smoothly. oh well, I will worry about that in the next month or two.
> 
> ...


All your work is beautiful, but I think this is my favourite so far! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I would love to have the time to read everything but I have several commissioned articles to knit and so have to give up trying to read this site. I have enjoyed looking in and seeing all the nice pictures and recipes though. Hope that all the illnessess are progressing to a better state. I have finished my first Wingspan and hope to spend some time in Sam's workshop doing a second one. Here is a picture of my finished Wingspan (unblocked as yet). Thinking about doing a Kool Aid (or Freshie) redye.
It was done with Red Heart Unforgettable and 4mm. needles. Best wishes to all. May drop in again some time later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I need to go finish some laundry and get my stuff packed for my trip to Dad's - he's not feeling real good so I will probably go out tomorrow instead of Tuesday - it is probably just nerves - so I will check in when I can - I hope everyone is healthy happy and yarnie while I am gone!! luv- AZ


Safe journey AZ and I hope your dad feels better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure where in WI - but if you're near the IL border, your weather should be in the 50 degree mark --- but with some wind; hope you have a sweater!! Love reading on the plane especially when in the middle seat!! Are you trolling through patterns?



purl2diva said:


> I'm sitting in the Phoenix airport on our way home to Wisconsin. It was 91 here yesterday . I wonder what it will be at home. Since I have a middle seat, I have opted for my kindle rather than knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I found that having some patterns on my Nexuus, I could go through them and still be knitting without really knitting!!



purl2diva said:


> I'm sitting in the Phoenix airport on our way home to Wisconsin. It was 91 here yesterday . I wonder what it will be at home. Since I have a middle seat, I have opted for my kindle rather than knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks very prettty....not sure how to re-dye, but am interested in seeing the results.

How many stitches did you use for your cast on....I want mine to be wider and longer to be more of a wrap....so am going to be experimenting today.



BlueButterfly said:


> Well I would love to have the time to read everything but I have several commissioned articles to knit and so have to give up trying to read this site. I have enjoyed looking in and seeing all the nice pictures and recipes though. Hope that all the illnessess are progressing to a better state. I have finished my first Wingspan and hope to spend some time in Sam's workshop doing a second one. Here is a picture of my finished Wingspan (unblocked as yet). Thinking about doing a Kool Aid (or Freshie) redye.
> It was done with Red Heart Unforgettable and 4mm. needles. Best wishes to all. May drop in again some time later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My iPad keeps trying to convert 'Darowil' to 'drowsily'. I think it must know about your sleep issues.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Gweniepooh, just a word of warning from this nurse anesthetist..there is a markedly increased risk of cancer in the sites where there are piercings. You might wish to reconsider your nose jewelry. This is especially prevalent in the mouth, nose and face areas as the jewelry, no matter what it's metal content, is a constant source of irritation and causes an increase in abnormal skin cells. We are doing many more surgeries to remove bits of noses, lips and tongues and cheeks on people who have had piercings and which have resulted in cancers in the areas. However, if you are willing to take that risk, go for it.


Thank you for the information. I do appreciate it. Always something to consider for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Gweniepooh, just a word of warning from this nurse anesthetist..there is a markedly increased risk of cancer in the sites where there are piercings. You might wish to reconsider your nose jewelry. This is especially prevalent in the mouth, nose and face areas as the jewelry, no matter what it's metal content, is a constant source of irritation and causes an increase in abnormal skin cells. We are doing many more surgeries to remove bits of noses, lips and tongues and cheeks on people who have had piercings and which have resulted in cancers in the areas. However, if you are willing to take that risk, go for it.


Just curious...why has this not effected ear piercing or has it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Before I forget, wanted to say how much I enjoyed the photos of Kangaroo Island. Not sure when I can get to Australia so may have to check out the preserve in Georgia!


It is in Dawsonville, Georgia (or very near there)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well here is some sunshine and flowers for you Kaye and anyone else needing something more than white.



Poledra65 said:


> It is SNOWING again!!! Lightly, but it's SNOWING...Good grief. lol...Well, on a positive note, we do need the moisture. lol
> I think I'm really going to neeeeed my coffee today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two o'clock here - gary - heidi and i are going to a dinner theater this afternoon at the high school to watch a play that alexis is in. alex saw it yesterday and said it was very good - alexis has been having so much fun practicing for it - i am really looking forward to it.

i will see you when i get back and will no doubt be here the rest of the evening.

the sun is trying to shine but don't think it will completely burn through. not quite as raw out but i could stand 40 degrees hotter.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here is some sunshine and flowers for you Kaye and anyone else needing something more than white.


So nice to see flowers. I cheated and bought some for inside, and one knitted one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> We put a little bit of cheese inside the apple pie under the pastry crust before baking, then eat it with custard or ice/cream.


Now that's an interesting idea to try. Hey I wonder if you could even mix a little cheese into your dough IF you make your own crust. I must admit I've tried every trick imaginable and do NOT make good pie crust so I just buy the pre-made.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always had cheese with apple- even when eating the apple from the tree- it was one of my Mum's favourite combinations.
> Like the idea of it baked into the pie!


We do the same thing Lurker. Also peanut butter with apple slices.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it a French idea? My Mom, 100% Acadian French used to say "apple pie without cheese is like a kiss without a squeeze" - definitely not a saying common in dairy country in Iowa where ice cream was the topping of choice!


I haven't come across it in France, although in Normandy at least cheese and apples are hard to separate - just think Camembert and Calvados! One of my sons-in-law is from Yorkshire and he definitely eats cheese with Christmas cake, or any other rich fruit cake. He does, however, insist that the cheese must be Wensleydale. I often buy Wensleydale with cranberries in it round about Christmas time - it feels festive somehow - and he seems happy to accept that! On the other hand, he enjoys his food generally, so that proves nothing!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I found the recipe for Freshie or Kool Aid dying on the internet some time ago. I think I took a print out but not sure where it is at the moment. I have to find it again and I'm sure it is still there - somewhere. I'm not sure it will work for me the way I want it to, so will have to read up on it before I do it. Would hate to ruin the shawl.

I would have liked a longer wrap as well, and If I made it again I would do 1 or even 2 more sections as my shoulders are a bit wider than when I was 95 lbs (weight is a thing of the past!) As it is it goes to th middle of the top portion of my arm so makes a short shawlette. I'm sure that if it was knit with worsted weight and a 4.5 or even 5 mm needle, it would be larger but like you, I would add more stitches. I'm sure I saw a picture in the Ravelry pattern that shows a much longer Wingspan on a coat. I do not know how many stitches you would use for the "jog" and extension if you altered the amount of stitches, but perhaps Designer123 or Sam can help out on that calculation. I am going to try a shorter one for a neck scarf type Wingspan. Good Luck with yours.



RookieRetiree said:


> Looks very prettty....not sure how to re-dye, but am interested in seeing the results.
> 
> How many stitches did you use for your cast on....I want mine to be wider and longer to be more of a wrap....so am going to be experimenting today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Well I would love to have the time to read everything but I have several commissioned articles to knit and so have to give up trying to read this site. I have enjoyed looking in and seeing all the nice pictures and recipes though. Hope that all the illnessess are progressing to a better state. I have finished my first Wingspan and hope to spend some time in Sam's workshop doing a second one. Here is a picture of my finished Wingspan (unblocked as yet). Thinking about doing a Kool Aid (or Freshie) redye.
> It was done with Red Heart Unforgettable and 4mm. needles. Best wishes to all. May drop in again some time later.


BEAUTIFUl!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you. Bravo for the nose ring. Had my ears done years ago. Don't think I have the courage for the nose.



Gweniepooh said:


> BEAUTIFUl!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> So nice to see flowers. I cheated and bought some for inside, and one knitted one.


The knitted one looks so real I for a moment thought it was. Lovely.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Zoe! -tried to sleep -unsuccessful- so another cuppa- some more rye bread and marmite- some KP/KTP, and try to rest some more!


Love you too dear gf! God bless, Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you go to KnitPicks they have the direction for KoolAid dying.



BlueButterfly said:


> I found the recipe for Freshie or Kool Aid dying on the internet some time ago. I think I took a print out but not sure where it is at the moment. I have to find it again and I'm sure it is still there - somewhere. I'm not sure it will work for me the way I want it to, so will have to read up on it before I do it. Would hate to ruin the shawl.
> 
> I would have liked a longer wrap as well, and If I made it again I would do 1 or even 2 more sections as my shoulders are a bit wider than when I was 95 lbs (weight is a thing of the past!) As it is it goes to th middle of the top portion of my arm so makes a short shawlette. I'm sure that if it was knit with worsted weight and a 4.5 or even 5 mm needle, it would be larger but like you, I would add more stitches. I'm sure I saw a picture in the Ravelry pattern that shows a much longer Wingspan on a coat. I do not know how many stitches you would use for the "jog" and extension if you altered the amount of stitches, but perhaps Designer123 or Sam can help out on that calculation. I am going to try a shorter one for a neck scarf type Wingspan. Good Luck with yours.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Well I would love to have the time to read everything but I have several commissioned articles to knit and so have to give up trying to read this site. I have enjoyed looking in and seeing all the nice pictures and recipes though. Hope that all the illnessess are progressing to a better state. I have finished my first Wingspan and hope to spend some time in Sam's workshop doing a second one. Here is a picture of my finished Wingspan (unblocked as yet). Thinking about doing a Kool Aid (or Freshie) redye.
> It was done with Red Heart Unforgettable and 4mm. needles. Best wishes to all. May drop in again some time later.


Love the color-way! Gets me inspired to do the wingspan and thanks to the tips from fellow fiberfriends, I may add a little length to it, as I'm 5'9".


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The knitted one looks so real I for a moment thought it was. Lovely.


Thank you, it is for a dear friend of mine. I would like to get a dozen knit but for now one is good.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the directions. Will save me some time.



Gweniepooh said:


> If you go to KnitPicks they have the direction for KoolAid dying.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Would you take some pictures?? I would be so interested in seeing pictures of them. what a treasure for you to have. just make sure every few months you change the way you fold them. better to roll them on a tube if possible. it can hurt the fabric if they lie folded for too long. I would so love to see pictures.


I had them professionally sealed by a quilting group in Texas. They told me to just adjust the placements every 6 months. I am very good about doing this as I have promised both sons they will have them ... "eventually" LOL (not any time soon that is a promise also ;-) ) I do have the one that my Dad made I got that out and started using it some after his death. My step-mom was an avid quilter and she redid the work only about 4 or 5 years ago. I will post a picture of it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My mom was from Idaho, I think it's a midwest thing, I know all her family did it, and there are a lot of people here in Wyoming that put the cheese on their pie also, Mom had said in restaurants used to ask which you preferred, I told her I would always prefer ice cream. When she did eat ice cream on pie it was always chocolate, especially on Cherry pie. lol...Oh the memories you all bring back, thank you, I don't have enough memories of mom so it's nice when ones I do have that I haven't thought about for a long while pop back up, makes me feel closer to her somehow.


I had always thought that cheddar cheese and apple pie went together. Many of the restaurants that I had gone to in the different provinces that I lived in also asked if you wanted cheddar cheese on top of the apple pie. Then the waiter would ask if you wanted the apple pie heated. I guess it makes sense to get the cheddar cheese and apple pie together, after all, are we not aiming for a healthy diet? (we have already covered everything else in chocolate!) hahaha, Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> From a friend of mine, she is a wonderful cook so should taste good.
> 
> Crock-Pot Chicken Teriyaki
> 
> ...


Oh YUMMMMM I know what's for dinner tomorrow night!!! Thank you!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found that having some patterns on my Nexuus, I could go through them and still be knitting without really knitting!!


Rookie, I love my Nexus, have the Kindle Fire (not the new HD) and I'm always going from one to the other, LOL.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad you are inspired by the colourway. It is not good for me as my hair is in the later stages of colour change (naturally) and I can't say that many colours look good on me presently. This gives me the look of death warmed over. If I can't redye it then I guess I will pack it away until my hair turns pure white. I can understand you wanting it longer. I am not tall, only 5'2", but the men in my family are all 6'2 - 6'5" and every time I have knitted a sweater I have had to make the sleeves and body much longer than the pattern I've used calls for. My one nephew is still wearing his 20 year later as he can't find any sweater long enough. I think he is hinting for another sweater.



fibermcgivver said:


> Love the color-way! Gets me inspired to do the wingspan and thanks to the tips from fellow fiberfriends, I may add a little length to it, as I'm 5'9".


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is in Dawsonville, Georgia (or very near there)


Really???? Hmmmm I'll have to look that up, that's not that far from here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker, I hope all goes well with your DB's operation.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> So nice to see flowers. I cheated and bought some for inside, and one knitted one.


Beautiful.. love the knitted touch :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That will be awesome....never had a dinner theater for anything at the H.S. except for the Madrigal group and had a medieval(sp?) dinner with Yorkshire pudding - Sir Loin (beef), etc. Our DS was a bass singer in the group---only time I'll ever get to see him wear tights, I'm sure!!

If brother said it was good---that's high praise!!! Enjoy!!



thewren said:


> two o'clock here - gary - heidi and i are going to a dinner theater this afternoon at the high school to watch a play that alexis is in. alex saw it yesterday and said it was very good - alexis has been having so much fun practicing for it - i am really looking forward to it.
> 
> i will see you when i get back and will no doubt be here the rest of the evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Really???? Hmmmm I'll have to look that up, that's not that far from here!


Go here to check it out http://www.kangaroocenter.com/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Weather a bit overcast today and a little cooler but not bad. It has been a PJ day here for me.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was in many stage plays and musicals in the Houston and Dallas areas of Texas, thank goodness none of my roles called for tights, LOL. My sons still love to get out the pictures and tease me about wearing evening gowns and full makeup. It's rare that I am out of jeans and tee-shirts and sneakers/hikers these days!! I'm so allergic to makeup that can no longer tolerate unless it is the professional brands that cost way too much for my budget these days!
Daniel has been in several plays in college, I had forgotten that his professor is retiring this year, their final concert band performance is this Tuesday evening. (No Gwen I cannot attend as I did not request a ticket and it is booked solid) I will be able to attend their final Big Band Jazz concert in May, am on the ticket list and have that secured!!
Should shut this down and start my knitting, have been helping C with a few of her projects, doing laundry and visiting with mom. We decided to have Zaksbys Zalads for dinner this evening.. I cook almost every night, Sundays mom and C take turns treating me to a night off :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Will check back in a while.. Happy Knitting Everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Weather a bit overcast today and a little cooler but not bad. It has been a PJ day here for me.


It's been an arthritis day for mom and I... yuck!!
I bookmarked the kangaroo site, so have to go see that!! Thanks sweetie.. maybe we can go together sometime??? C would love it and I bet Deb would also!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me. Enjoy your Zaxby Zalad...they are good. Nice to give you a break too.

NOTE: Tell Arthur he has overstayed his welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> My DS inlaws eat christmas cake (rich brandy soaked fruit cake) with cheese, a tradition in that area of Yorkshire. I must admit when I tried it I did enjoy it. I had an individual pie that our local butcher makes for my lunch today. It is a pastry shell case filled with black pudding and haggis and the a pastry lid on top. To differentiate from the other pies he makes, the lid on this one is sprinkled with grated cheese. This set me thinking that I would lift the lid and put cheese over the top of the haggis etc and then put the lid back on and heat in the oven. It was just delicious, heating in the microwave is not so good as it softens the pie case.


Wow- now that is a treat I did not discover on my trip home!!!! right up my alley taste wise!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Haven't heard about Zaksbys since DD and family were in the Birmingham area....glad you're getting treated to a day off from cooking. Me, too....I mentioned BBQ (I only make briskit, pulled pork, and ribs on the outdoor grill and we're not up to grilling weather temperatures yet!) and DH suggested Sweet Baby Ray's (of BBQ sauce fame) which is located not too far from here (Elk Grove Village)so we're headed there for dinner. I'll get the works with beans and corn bread and bring home the leftovers to eat during the week. I can almost smell the smoker as I write this.

quote=Marianne818]I was in many stage plays and musicals in the Houston and Dallas areas of Texas, thank goodness none of my roles called for tights, LOL. My sons still love to get out the pictures and tease me about wearing evening gowns and full makeup. It's rare that I am out of jeans and tee-shirts and sneakers/hikers these days!! I'm so allergic to makeup that can no longer tolerate unless it is the professional brands that cost way too much for my budget these days!
Daniel has been in several plays in college, I had forgotten that his professor is retiring this year, their final concert band performance is this Tuesday evening. (No Gwen I cannot attend as I did not request a ticket and it is booked solid) I will be able to attend their final Big Band Jazz concert in May, am on the ticket list and have that secured!!
Should shut this down and start my knitting, have been helping C with a few of her projects, doing laundry and visiting with mom. We decided to have Zaksbys Zalads for dinner this evening.. I cook almost every night, Sundays mom and C take turns treating me to a night off :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Will check back in a while.. Happy Knitting Everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Esponga said:


> Those cupcakes are awesome, emailed them to my daughter!!


I think that has to refer to the pic. I posted from my daughter's facebook page!

BTW today is the first day of Bronwen's new permanent job- she is going to have to be available, seven days if needed but to get permanent you do it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Esponga said:


> Godspeed!!!


thanks for that Esponga! only 8 more minutes and I can call the hospital...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> hopefully, no squeaks and rustling about to keep you from your rest...take care, dear friend.


just had my morning cuppa- and almost quota of the KTP- missed the sunrise- but that is ok. thought I might head out- but I think the wiser path is to carry on with the clean up from the mice- I now need to clean all my jars, and tins in the larder, but at least the shelves now are cleaned up and look still clean after the night.
Life will go on, what ever happens today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Julie's brother and AZ' s father.


I thought she was going Tuesday? have I got in a muddle?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I'm sitting in the Phoenix airport on our way home to Wisconsin. It was 91 here yesterday . I wonder what it will be at home. Since I have a middle seat, I have opted for my kindle rather than knitting.


How long does the flight take?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that has to refer to the pic. I posted from my daughter's facebook page!
> 
> BTW today is the first day of Bronwen's new permanent job- she is going to have to be available, seven days if needed but to get permanent you do it!


All the best to Bronwen and new job!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Do call by when you get a chance- we have grown used to your company!



BlueButterfly said:


> Well I would love to have the time to read everything but I have several commissioned articles to knit and so have to give up trying to read this site. I have enjoyed looking in and seeing all the nice pictures and recipes though. Hope that all the illnessess are progressing to a better state. I have finished my first Wingspan and hope to spend some time in Sam's workshop doing a second one. Here is a picture of my finished Wingspan (unblocked as yet). Thinking about doing a Kool Aid (or Freshie) redye.
> It was done with Red Heart Unforgettable and 4mm. needles. Best wishes to all. May drop in again some time later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just curious...why has this not effected ear piercing or has it?


there is less mucus around an ear, than a nose if it is anything to do with that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought she was going Tuesday? have I got in a muddle?


I believe she said he wasn't feeling well and going to go on early.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We do the same thing Lurker. Also peanut butter with apple slices.


Must suggest it to Peter (SIL) he already is chief bottle washer, but he may well now have to be chief cook! 
He is a champion grower and bottler of apples, and other fruit, and tomatoes.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> just had my morning cuppa- and almost quota of the KTP- missed the sunrise- but that is ok. thought I might head out- but I think the wiser path is to carry on with the clean up from the mice- I now need to clean all my jars, and tins in the larder, but at least the shelves now are cleaned up and look still clean after the night.
> Life will go on, what ever happens today.


Good morning Julie. My thoughts are on you today ( this evening, here) and pray that all goes well. Just a thought - are your mice the same as ours or are they marsupials? maybe we introduced them from our ships when 'visiting'.....
A very big HUG from me today, love, Lin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Love you too dear gf! God bless, Zoe


Our world is waking up- so I will be able to get on the 'blower' and make some phone calls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker, I hope all goes well with your DB's operation.


thank you muchly Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All the best to Bronwen and new job!!


I will mention when next I get a chance to talk!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I believe she said he wasn't feeling well and going to go on early.


I found a post saying she was going 'tomorrow' but that is a difficult concept on the KTP!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good morning Julie. My thoughts are on you today ( this evening, here) and pray that all goes well. Just a thought - are your mice the same as ours or are they marsupials? maybe we introduced them from our ships when 'visiting'.....
> A very big HUG from me today, love, Lin


I think they came with the ships- as did the Norwegian ships rat- up and down the ships hawsers. There are NO native mammals apart from the bat.

I hope to hear from Fale- he will be concerned to hear of Alasta as he calls him- could do with a real hug- but virtual ones are my lot at the moment!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Question for folks. When you put in a lifeline do you ever tie the two ends together once it is in? I know if I leave it the length of my "tail" it tends to get pulled out and if I leave it real long it gets tangled so I've been leaving it a tad longer than my tail and tying the ends together. Works great for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another very simple thing I've done this week to help myself that others probably already have thought of doing (sometimes I'm a bit of a dunce) When I print out a pattern that has a pattern repeat, I do three things to the pattern first...
1. Enlarge it quite a bit
2. put extra spaces between each stitch direction such
as k2, k1, skp,,,,,,,etc. (I put in the extra spaces and computer corrected it. 
3. I use the highlight function in word and highlight
each row a different color; if a row is repeated I 
highlight it the same color consistently. 
I only have one magnetic board and though I also have come up with a way to make a homemade board I did this the other day and have found it very useful. 

Like I said such an obvious technique but thought I'd share it just in case anyone else out there in cyberspace sometimes is a dunce like me! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am doing this too, find it really helps!



Gweniepooh said:


> Another very simple thing I've done this week to help myself that others probably already have thought of doing (sometimes I'm a bit of a dunce) When I print out a pattern that has a pattern repeat, I do three things to the pattern first...
> 1. Enlarge it quite a bit
> 2. put extra spaces between each stitch direction such
> as k2, k1, skp,,,,,,,etc. (I put in the extra spaces and computer corrected it.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here is some sunshine and flowers for you Kaye and anyone else needing something more than white.


Thank you. It has stopped, but it sure is grey out there, by Aunt said that another storm is supposed to be coming through though. We do need the moisture, but I'd settle for just some good rain that doesn't freeze after hitting the ground. 
I'm ready to play in dirt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow! we have tropical low homing in on us- sounds like there should be some real rain by the time night falls!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Sam, your notice of the Tea Party didn't show up on my Digest until this morning, the 13th. It always does this the day AFTER the party! *pout* How can I get notified in time to attend?


Dowager, I missed seeing this and then didn't recognize the avatar. Is that symbolic of our knitting for the sock workshop? Great to see you on here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Dowager became a knitting partner during Darowil's Toe Up Magic Loop Sock Workshop. What fun we had. She also gave me the tips about the videos that I posted a month or two ago on how to keep up on housework and it has helped so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh wrote:
Another very simple thing I've done this week to help myself that others probably already have thought of doing (sometimes I'm a bit of a dunce) When I print out a pattern that has a pattern repeat, I do three things to the pattern first...
1. Enlarge it quite a bit
2. put extra spaces between each stitch direction such
as k2, k1, skp,,,,,,,etc. (I put in the extra spaces and computer corrected it.
3. I use the highlight function in word and highlight
each row a different color; if a row is repeated I
highlight it the same color consistently.
I only have one magnetic board and though I also have come up with a way to make a homemade board I did this the other day and have found it very useful.

Like I said such an obvious technique but thought I'd share it just in case anyone else out there in cyberspace sometimes is a dunce like me! LOL



Lurker 2 said:


> I am doing this too, find it really helps!


Thanks for those tips Gwenie. Have done similar on charts but never on patterns. :roll: After hearing this the words come to mind. Of course, :idea: :idea: :idea: *why didn't I think of that?* Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! we have tropical low homing in on us- sounds like there should be some real rain by the time night falls!


That would be a blessing for you especially if it isn't too stormy just a good rain!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
I think that has to refer to the pic. I posted from my daughter's facebook page!

BTW today is the first day of Bronwen's new permanent job- she is going to have to be available, seven days if needed but to get permanent you do it!

_____________________________________
All the best to Bronwen and new job!!

RookieRetiree

______________________________________
I Second that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love checking in on Bronwen's site. She is so talented and her children, your grandchildren, are absolutely gorgeous :!: Did she learn her sewing from you?
Please tell her I wish her all the best on her new job and much success, but then how could it be otherwise with her. She does everything so incredibly well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I think that has to refer to the pic. I posted from my daughter's facebook page!
> 
> BTW today is the first day of Bronwen's new permanent job- she is going to have to be available, seven days if needed but to get permanent you do it!
> ...


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to take nap #2. See you folk later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm just not going to have time to catch up. Lurker, will be praying for your brother and I do for all my KTP friends too. His life will improve so much once this surgery is done and then you can finally relax when this is over. He has prayers coming from all over the world thanks to YOU. 
Big Hugs dear friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I think that has to refer to the pic. I posted from my daughter's facebook page!
> 
> BTW today is the first day of Bronwen's new permanent job- she is going to have to be available, seven days if needed but to get permanent you do it!
> ...


Yes I can claim to have taught her- but they do quite a bit of stitching too, in the Waldorf System, where both my daughters were schooled.

The kids do look good- but I am biased of course!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm just not going to have time to catch up. Lurker, will be praying for your brother and I do for all my KTP friends too. His life will improve so much once this surgery is done and then you can finally relax when this is over. He has prayers coming from all over the world thanks to YOU.
> Big Hugs dear friend.


OXO!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I had always thought that cheddar cheese and apple pie went together. Many of the restaurants that I had gone to in the different provinces that I lived in also asked if you wanted cheddar cheese on top of the apple pie. Then the waiter would ask if you wanted the apple pie heated. I guess it makes sense to get the cheddar cheese and apple pie together, after all, are we not aiming for a healthy diet? (we have already covered everything else in chocolate!) hahaha, Zoe


LOL!!! My mom would also have agreed with you on that!!!
And she used to make us pickle sandwiches by slicing a dill pickle and putting on white bread with mayo, I do still love those every once in a while.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yes and it is MONDAY for you now Lurker. I will have to check back and see how your brother is. Prayers for you too dear. Know it isn't easy having someone in your family with such a serious problem with their heart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


reference Bronwen's new job- thanks Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes and it is MONDAY for you now Lurker. I will have to check back and see how your brother is. Prayers for you too dear. Know it isn't easy having someone in your family with such a serious problem with their heart.


I will be ringing around 4 pm. I think that is 11pm Sunday for you- but I will post something.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

If I'm Up I'll check. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> So nice to see flowers. I cheated and bought some for inside, and one knitted one.


Ok, no hope of catching up so I'm whipping through looking for photos and here is Nana's photo of a knit tulip. How beautiful and great knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now you can have a bouquet, if you knit more, all winter. Strike that. No mention of winter here. I didn't just say that did I. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> If I'm Up I'll check. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that has to refer to the pic. I posted from my daughter's facebook page!
> 
> BTW today is the first day of Bronwen's new permanent job- she is going to have to be available, seven days if needed but to get permanent you do it!


Ooh, congrats to Bronwen, that's wonderful, not the 7days, but the permanent job. That has to be a weight of everyone's mind, I'm sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I love cheese or peanut butter with apple slices. I know many people that put cheddar cheese on apple pie it has just never sounded appealing to me. Maybe i will try that later on a single bite since i cant do the ice cream, then i can put it on the rest if i like it.

Have a lot if windows open airing out the house, sunny and 75 here at the moment, windy but not excessively so. The girls keep barking at every little noise. Always seems to take them a while to adjust to hearing everything and figure out whats really coming down the drive and whats on the road.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, congrats to Bronwen, that's wonderful, not the 7days, but the permanent job. That has to be a weight of everyone's mind, I'm sure. :thumbup:


I think that April the 15th is going to be etched in my mind, somehow. One really good thing- when I rang the hospital a wee while ago, he was still sleeping.

I just rang a friend from church- who may be able to call by later- they were just taking the GC to school!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! we have tropical low homing in on us- sounds like there should be some real rain by the time night falls!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That would be good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ham and Cheese Biscuit Cups

1 tube refrigerator biscuits 
1/2 cup cheddar or swiss cheese, whatever you like
1/2 cup ham cut in small pieces 
2-3 eggs
Salt and pepper
Cooking spray/butter/oil
Muffin tin

Grease your muffin tin and preheat oven to 375 degrees.
Press the biscuits flat with your hands and press then them into the muffin tin cups. Fill the biscuit cups with the ham and cheese.
Whip eggs in a separate bowl and fill the cups evenly with the egg mixture. Season with salt and pepper. Bake the cups for 20-25 minutes, until the eggs have set and the biscuits are golden brown.


Banana Split Brownie Cake Recipe
Banana Split Brownie Cake Recipe photo by Taste of Home 
Read reviews (9)
Rate recipe
Yum is the word when it comes to this creative cake. With brownie on the bottom and banana split flavors to top, this makes a to-die-for dessert! Taste of Home Test Kitchen
This recipe is:
Quick
Rate
Print
Grocery List
Recipe Box
My Savings
Email




Banana Split Brownie Cake Recipe
Prep: 20 min. + freezing Yield: 14 Servings
20
20
IngredientsSavings in Jefferson City, MO 65101 Change Zip
2 packages (13 ounces each) fudge brownies
1 quart strawberry ice cream, softened
3 large firm bananas, halved lengthwise
1 cup hot fudge ice cream topping, warmed
1 quart vanilla ice cream, softened
3/4 cup chopped pecans
Directions
Arrange brownies in a greased 9-in. springform pan, cutting to fit and filling in small holes. Spread with strawberry ice cream. Cover and freeze for 3 hours or until firm.
Arrange bananas over ice cream, cutting to fit as needed. Spread with fudge topping and vanilla ice cream. Sprinkle with pecans. Cover tightly and freeze overnight. May be frozen for up to 2 months.
Remove from the freezer 10 minutes before serving. Carefully run a knife around the edge of pan to loosen; remove sides of pan. Yield: 14 servings. 

Editor's Note: This recipe was prepared with Little Debbie fudge brownies.
Nutritional Facts
1 slice equals 487 calories, 21 g fat (7 g saturated fat), 36 mg cholesterol, 231 mg sodium, 71 g carbohydrate, 3 g fiber, 7 g protein.
Originally published as Banana Split Brownie Cake in Simple & Delicious June/July 2010, p16


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I love cheese or peanut butter with apple slices. I know many people that put cheddar cheese on apple pie it has just never sounded appealing to me. Maybe i will try that later on a single bite since i cant do the ice cream, then i can put it on the rest if i like it.
> 
> Have a lot if windows open airing out the house, sunny and 75 here at the moment, windy but not excessively so. The girls keep barking at every little noise. Always seems to take them a while to adjust to hearing everything and figure out whats really coming down the drive and whats on the road.


We have that one here- because the houses are so close!
Teaching Ringo what is barkable and what is a non issue!
I am so pleased we at last have rain in the forecast!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that April the 15th is going to be etched in my mind, somehow. One really good thing- when I rang the hospital a wee while ago, he was still sleeping.
> 
> I just rang a friend from church- who may be able to call by later- they were just taking the GC to school!


Sleeping is good, hopefully that means everything went well and he's going to recuperate quickly and fully.

Hope you get good rain if you need it, but hope poor Ringo can avoid getting coated ( I know, probably not possible, poor guy). lol
The sun here is struggling to get out and shine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringo was looking hopefully at the bath the other day- I think he quite likes the idea!



Poledra65 said:


> Sleeping is good, hopefully that means everything went well and he's going to recuperate quickly and fully.
> 
> Hope you get good rain if you need it, but hope poor Ringo can avoid getting coated ( I know, probably not possible, poor guy). lol
> The sun here is struggling to get out and shine.


not yet, the surgery is in 2 hours time. and on average takes 4 hours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, no hope of catching up so I'm whipping through looking for photos and here is Nana's photo of a knit tulip. How beautiful and great knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now you can have a bouquet, if you knit more, all winter. Strike that. No mention of winter here. I didn't just say that did I. :shock: :shock:


I will work on the rest of the roses during the summer while it is hot; so they are ready for the other season that we won't mention.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will work on the rest of the roses during the summer while it is hot; so they are ready for the other season that we won't mention.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, at least if he's sleeping, hopefully he won't be stressed going in. 
I found a couple rose bushes that I'm going to purchase and plant, even figured out exactly where I want them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Spider said:


> It will be a long day for you, hope all goes well.
> Was it a yarn shop hop you went to in Minnnesota!! Good thing to do on these cold spring days.


Yes, the one in the Twin Cities. Can't believe I did all 16 in two afternoons. But I finished. Will post pix later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I will work on the rest of the roses during the summer while it is hot; so they are ready for the other season that we won't mention.


So beautiful. Can't wait to see the bouquet. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle, what fun seeing those items outside the LYS in WI. Emmett looks sooooooo adorable in his hat. Great job. What a sweetie pie he is.

Designer, Oh wow, the twisted cable pattern. What fun to see that again. Looks so lovely on your knitting. :!: :!: :!: You are making me homesick for Canada with that last quilt. Quite beautiful and so realistic.

dollyclaire, that crocodile stitch is so gorgeous. Great job and good for you for challenging yourself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Lurker, such cute chocolate chippers with icing. Those would create cookie monsters for sure. Cookie monsters for cookie monsters. LOL Is there anything Kaffe Fasset can't do when it comes to textiles. He is so talented and must dream rainbows. See that the operation is yet to happen and DB is sleeping. That is great that he is sleeping and will hopefully be rested and strong for the operation. Will be praying.

Zoe, Gotta love that pug. Too cute.

Sugarsugar, now that is some dry yard for sure. Your flowers look lovely though.  

Oh Gwenie, that took guts. I've always thought the Indian women looked so lovely with their jewels.

AZ, love to chat with you too. I'll sure be chatting regular, just that I miss so much. Haven't knit for almost a week with life and lack of energy requiring naps or long times lying down. Can't wait till Spring is here and I can get out in the sun and enjoy the flowers, etc. Gotta make a difference.

Darowil, those photos are amazing. What a fabulous place to have had your honeymoon and now celebrate your anniversary. Thank you so much for sharing your trips. It is so much fun to see other parts of the world via KTP. Can't imagine what it would be like to see these amazing animals in person in the wild. Love seeing your beautiful daughters who have a beautiful mother. You have quite a handsome husband too. Thank you so much for sharing your life with us.

Melyn, that cabled hoodie is fabulous. What a great job you did and beautiful knitting and pattern. So glad he likes it. Hard to do knitting and not have it worn but I guess we do it because we love them. You got a winner :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Yes, the one in the Twin Cities. Can't believe I did all 16 in two afternoons. But I finished. Will post pix later.


Oh my goodness. 16 yarn shops in two afternoons. :shock: Dream come true I am sure. Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

16, Wow! That's not a hop, that's a marathon. lol
Can't wait to see your pics. What a great way to spend 2 days though. Safe driving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Awesome, no words just Awesome


Thanks Patches, I see it as her riding out the journey of recovery on the creature she is riding perhaps showing her control over her illness. She is doing great too. She will be here this coming weekend.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! My mom would also have agreed with you on that!!!
> And she used to make us pickle sandwiches by slicing a dill pickle and putting on white bread with mayo, I do still love those every once in a while.


I do love a pickle and cheese sandwich! Love too the sourkraut and cheese sandwich with a little mustard! hahhah, great tastes for great folks! Zoe 

Just as a BTW for the apple pie baked with the cheddar cheese, what has been done is once the pie is baked, top it off with shredded cheddar cheese and pop it back into the oven. oh, and turn off the heat. The heat will melt the cheddar but not scorch it! Sooooooooooo good! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So beautiful. Can't wait to see the bouquet. :thumbup:


It might be a while as they are fiddly to make up.

Out in my yard the crocus are finally peeking out of the ground. Hopeful that the hill will have a nice amount of flowers this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ooh, Nana the crocus' look wonderful, love the colors, I hope you have a hillside full too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ooh, Nana the crocus' look wonderful, love the colors, I hope you have a hillside full too.


Me too it is always a gamble when the winter has been as cold as we had. The rhubarb is starting to come up as well,sadly no sign of the strawberries so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, at least if he's sleeping, hopefully he won't be stressed going in.
> I found a couple rose bushes that I'm going to purchase and plant, even figured out exactly where I want them.


That is what I am hoping!

Are the roses, bush, standard, climbers? I wonder what colours you have chosen!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

[quote Angora]

Lurker, such cute chocolate chippers with icing. Those would create cookie monsters for sure. Cookie monsters for cookie monsters. LOL Is there anything Kaffe Fasset can't do when it comes to textiles. He is so talented and must dream rainbows. See that the operation is yet to happen and DB is sleeping. That is great that he is sleeping and will hopefully be rested and strong for the operation. Will be praying.

[/quote]

it is amazing what dogs sense! Ringo is keeping very close today!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> it is amazing what dogs sense! Ringo is keeping very close today!


Ringo senses your anxiety and is there for you! give him an extra rubbing between his ears for me! hugs for you! Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just to jog some memories, Julie/Lurker's brother is undergoing surgery today for his heart. We need some prayers for him and the surgeons' hands and minds to be guided. Peace of mind for Julie too, what with everything she has going on. Zoe


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It might be a while as they are fiddly to make up.
> 
> Out in my yard the crocus are finally peeking out of the ground. Hopeful that the hill will have a nice amount of flowers this year.


the colours of the crocuses are so lovely- no doubt some of your favourite purples! I recall my joy as a child when the crocuses came through the snow drifts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ringo senses your anxiety and is there for you! give him an extra rubbing between his ears for me! hugs for you! Zoe


much appreciated! He has just shot through in the hopes he can see Lock next door, but has come straight back- getting right under my chair!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Ditto


they are probably 'prepping' him by now- 1/4 to 10 [9.45] am.

thanks Patches!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the colours of the crocuses are so lovely- no doubt some of your favourite purples! I recall my joy as a child when the crocuses came through the snow drifts.


Yes they are favorites, I was afraid that I was not to have any this year. It seems to have taken forever this year for them to appear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes they are favorites, I was afraid that I was not to have any this year. It seems to have taken forever this year for them to appear.


Half way into April IS late!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> they are probably 'prepping' him by now- 1/4 to 10 [9.45] am.
> 
> thanks Patches!


I am just going off to bed, saying special prayers for you and your DB.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I am just going off to bed, saying special prayers for you and your DB.


Sleep well dear! and thanks for the prayers. I don't see what could go wrong- with so many interceding for him!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am hoping!
> 
> Are the roses, bush, standard, climbers? I wonder what colours you have chosen!?


One's a climber to go at the corner of the house where they already have a chainlink trellis that is really ugly and needs hidden by a pretty yellow/apricot rose. And then an heirloom that is an orange/apricot color, I have a thing for that color, then the 3rd will be a deep red of some type for DH as he loves the reds.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> God Speed on your trip AZ, we are all here for you whenever you can check in. Will definitely be yarnie as much as possible, hope you have time to do the same! Be careful, keeping you and yours in our prayers dear friend..
> 
> M.


God Bless you and yours, love. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One's a climber to go at the corner of the house where they already have a chainlink trellis that is really ugly and needs hidden by a pretty yellow/apricot rose. And then an heirloom that is an orange/apricot color, I have a thing for that color, then the 3rd will be a deep red of some type for DH as he loves the reds.


that sounds so lovely- good to be making your mark on the garden- always makes it feel more like 'home' to me!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here is some sunshine and flowers for you Kaye and anyone else needing something more than white.


Great eye candy thanks.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ooooops


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Ooooops


hahahh, lots of Gwenie Oooopses going on! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very anxious to see your finished handbad dollyclaire.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I am having a coffee too but it is my first of the day as it is nearly noon Sunday here. Hope the mouse crisis is over and they have not been breeding ! I have been fortunate the last few months no mice !! Thank goodness as I hate having to trap them and dispose of them. A quiet day crocheting the crocodile bag I think.
> Healing thoughts to all who need them
> Thank you so much for sharing 'winter visitor' Shirley it is absolutely beautiful, very serene, your talent is just out of this world.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> ooh, Nana the crocus' look wonderful, love the colors, I hope you have a hillside full too.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hahahh, lots of Gwenie Oooopses going on! Zoe


RIGHT! :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> they are probably 'prepping' him by now- 1/4 to 10 [9.45] am.
> 
> thanks Patches!


Sending healing energy your way. HUGS for you and your brother.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Half way into April IS late!


Last year things were much warmer and the solar was heating the pool. This year not so much it had finally thawed out though.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Last year things were much warmer and the solar was heating the pool. This year not so much it had finally thawed out though.


Nice looks like fun


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Okay, twice now I've tried to post, and twice it's disappeared. I'll try later (new computer).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Nice looks like fun


It is lots of fun especially when all the grands are here in July.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Okay, twice now I've tried to post, and twice it's disappeared. I'll try later (new computer).


ahhahaha, we are not going any where else Ceili! we will still be here when your computer co-operates! hmmmm, Gwenie is posting double so perhaps one cancels the other out? time for chocolate!..........Zoe


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Yes, and part of it was to you Zoe, so I'll try again! Simply this: I know you love your ketchup-flavored potato chips(which I can't seem to find here), but do you get the dill pickle-flavored ones? To die for!
Yippee, it worked!


5mmdpns said:


> ahhahaha, we are not going any where else Ceili! we will still be here when your computer co-operates! hmmmm, Gwenie is posting double so perhaps one cancels the other out? time for chocolate!..........Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie- have your brother- and you in my prayers for today. What time was his surgery?

EDIT foundit- he should be in thetre right now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Yes, and part of it was to you Zoe, so I'll try again! Simply this: I know you love your ketchup-flavored potato chips(which I can't seem to find here), but do you get the dill pickle-flavored ones? To die for!
> Yippee, it worked!


Yes, I do get the dill pickle chips, but I much prefer the dill pickle dip to the pickle chips. The dip is the best!!!! I shall have to try another bag of the dill pickle chips, hmmmm, perhaps with pb dip? ahahhaah Zoe


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Adam Scott golfer from Australia just won the Masters! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always had sharp cheddar with our warm apple pie when i was growing up.

sam

i can ever remember of my parents ever buying ice cream - we always made our own.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> My mom loves cheese on top of warm apple pie, I had never heard of that from anyone else.. LOL..


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OUR AUSTRALIAN FRIENDS
An Australian golfer just won the MASTERS GOLF TOURNAMENT!!!!! ( FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Darowil: I somehow don't know where these photos were taken. I saved the sunset for my ever increasing photo
> file.Marlark Marge.


Hi Marge they were taken on Kangaroo Island- the third largest island off the Australian mainland a lovely island close enough for Adelaidians to vist for the weekend (my family gave me a surprise trip over for our 30th wedding annniversary weekend before last as we had honeymooned there)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my grandpa roberts always had pie for breakfast - i remember being there and he would say - mary is there any pie - and she would go out to the pie safe and of course there were two or three to choose from. i loved visiting there because we never had pie for breakfast at home.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the ice cream just adds your dairy that you need for calcium and vitamin D.
> I like to eat pumpkin pie, well any pie for breakfast, it has everything you need for a healthy breakfast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OUR AUSTRALIAN FRIENDS
> An Australian golfer just won the MASTERS GOLF TOURNAMENT!!!!! ( FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER)


How exciting! And here I am sitting with the radio on and I haven't herad! Knew it was done to him and an Argentian in a play off (with another Aussie 3rd)- you would think they would tell us wouldn't you? Must have just missed making the news.
Well its on my Yahoo home page!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Lots of good wishes and positive thoughts coming from this direction, too. My mother had a serious heart condition caused by rheumatic fever, which sounds as if may do similar damage to the scarlet fever which has been at the root of your brother's trouble. It is at least good that they feel happy to proceed with the surgery. I wish you and him all the very best.


My oldest daughter had rheumatic fever when she was 13 yrs old. It wasn't really seen that often back in the 70's...we live in a milder climate and the dr she had was from NY state. He said it was more prevalent in the really cold states. She was on pencillin for years and had to have bed rest for 6 months. Thank God she has had no ill effects from it. I guess the bed rest and penicillin did what it was supposed to do!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always had cheese with apple- even when eating the apple from the tree- it was one of my Mum's favourite combinations.
> Like the idea of it baked into the pie!


Cheese, apple and sultanas. lovely snack and healthy in moderation.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations, Australia!!! Adam Scott is the first Australian Masters golf champion!! What a nice young man he seems to be, very happy for him. Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Strangely, when listening to the radio (a daft quiz where people have to pick out the true facts from a lot of fantasy 'facts' ) one of the Unbelievable Truths was that in China you eat fish and chips with sugar. Must admit I didn't think the Chinese ate fish and chips anyway... (And 'chips' here in UK are not crisps, but I can't remember the US term, assume in Canada they are still 'chips')


When we were on Kangaroo Island my daughter and SIL were talking of this and added sugar to one of Vicky's chips- which admitted did taste quite good. I am planning on starting WW again today but now I want to eat chips with sugar (twice in 10 days so must try it) and cook an apple pie with cheese inside for tea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, and battling with mice! Weather today rather strange, much warmer but with some showers and very strong gusty wind from time to time. The house is colder inside than outdoors as its stone built, so have the wood fire going all day. (not working outside today)
> Again, best wishes for your brothers heart op, and hope you can keep the stress levels down. We are all rooting for you. Lin


Well come to a tea party to learn how to deal with mice! plenty of advice been given here


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks Designer and Darowil for the twisted stitch -- think I'm going to use it on my first pair of socks --- it looks very stretchy!!


The workshop was mine but the twisted rib was Angoras. Its really effective isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I'm sitting in the Phoenix airport on our way home to Wisconsin. It was 91 here yesterday . I wonder what it will be at home. Since I have a middle seat, I have opted for my kindle rather than knitting.


socks on magic loop can be knitted anywhere as no needles to poke others with or to drop! Including middle seat of planes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that sounds so lovely- good to be making your mark on the garden- always makes it feel more like 'home' to me!


So true, the front and back yards both have been let go for so long before we moved in that we have a lot of work to do to even get them presentable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you spider - i keep wondering if the sun is still out there - this past week has been so overcast and raw - luckily no new snow - but i am definitely ready for 90 in the shade.

sam



Spider said:


> Wow, I am having trouble keeping up with all of you. The quilting, knitting and the scenery pictures are wonderful.
> Waiting for another snow storm to hit us, it is so awful to see so much snow in the middle of April. Ready for flowers and another color besides white!!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne -- if you have 14 inch straight needles you could use those for your wingspan - i did.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> The sky is very cloudy, Arthur has decided to visit again :thumbdown: had hoped to mow and trim the yard before Gwen's visit on Tuesday, but afraid the weather is not going to cooperate! So think today will be full of knitting instead, LOL. I really must finish this blanket as I need the cable for the wingspan! I have changed my mind about the yarns many times, LOL. Now am going to use a fingerling/sock yarn so I can follow the directions as printed. I'm not very good at making adjustments for the various yarns. :? I'll leave that to the designers, LOL.
> Will pop on and off as the day allows I'm sure!
> Please be safe in all that you do today, hope those that are sleeping have wonderful dreams (no mouse interruptions please for Julie, no headaches of any type for Darowil) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Hugs and prayers always love surround you!!
> M.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you spider - i keep wondering if the sun is still out there - this past week has been so overcast and raw - luckily no new snow - but i am definitely ready for 90 in the shade.
> 
> sam


Bite your tongue, Sam!!! You know we will get 95% humidity with those temperatures!

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Survived the yarn hop in the Minneapolis area. Must have driven 200 miles in the two afternoons. But well worth it although after a while, the yarn started to look all alike. Love the feel of the merino but just can't justify the price. Patterns were nice but the yarn they recommend is expensive. There are 4 knit, 1 crochet hat patterns; 6 knit, 2 crochet shawl/cowl patterns; 1 knit wrist warmer pattern; 1 beaded bag knit pattern; and a knit beach cover (sorta like a vest). I think the best shop was StevenBe. He has two in the area and was at both when I went in. Met his mother who has a shop in WI. He is a character. Tall, thin and wears very pointy cowboy boots. He has several men working for him and they were great. Just listening to them talk to other customers you could tell they enjoy their job. I will definately go back to his shops whenever I get back up here.

Julie, I hope everthing has gone well for your DB. You are all in my thoughts.

Gwennie, brave girl with the nose stud. Ouch! 

Marianne, Arthur has spent enough time at your house. Time to send him on. I know of someone in the Atlanta area that deserves a visit from him! Hope you start to feel better soon.

Lovely pix of flowers. Had to look twice for the knit one. It has speed and rained here all day. So spring flowers are a welcome sight.

This is long, so I'll say goodbye for now. If I missed anybody, know that when I read your post, I was thinking good thoughts for you all. 

Sam, how was the play? Haven't seen a HS production in a long time.

Tata,
Ohio Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > My iPad keeps trying to convert 'Darowil' to 'drowsily'. I think it must know about your sleep issues.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures kathy - so glad the snow is there and not here - drive safely tomorrow.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Caught up! Woke up this morning to more snow. And wind. Still want to finish the ship hoop but have to head to the store first. Doesn't start til noon, so have time. Only 6 to go. Spent less than $100 yesterday. There goes my yarn budget til June at least! Will post pix tonight. After the shops, it's laundry and then a drive to Woodville, WI for a load tomorrow going to IN.
> 
> Shirley, the quilt and bed jacket are great. Have to try that twisted stitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have just heard on the radio about the win in the golf. They told us ththe is now officially the Wizard of Oz


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Angora also....didn't mean to slight you!



darowil said:


> The workshop was mine but the twisted rib was Angoras. Its really effective isn't it?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea Adam Scott and the Aussies..way to go!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OUR AUSTRALIAN FRIENDS
> An Australian golfer just won the MASTERS GOLF TOURNAMENT!!!!! ( FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: oh what a feeling down in Oz!!!! Zoe


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> socks on magic loop can be knitted anywhere as no needles to poke others with or to drop! Including middle seat of planes.


I do use the magic loop for socks. It would have been fine for the first leg but not the second---seats were very small and tight. Fortunately, it was a short flight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is spectacular! I am so glad you shared it.


Thanks Gwenie, her art really is spectacular. I think the lady in the painting looks like her too in an abstract way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope Bronwens new job goes well- and that as a family they can negotiatie the changes especially the changes with working any day.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> we always had sharp cheddar with our warm apple pie when i was growing up.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


DH grew up in a small town and fondly remembers his mother's rich home-made ice cream. He and his brother would help by cranking the freezer. Once when we had just moved to this urban area our church held an ice cream social. DH was so looking forward to it...was imagining freezers full of hand-cranked ice cream, as in his hometown church's ice cream socials when he was a boy. Imagine his disappointment when he found that the ice cream came from the grocery store and was served by cutting off slices with a knife. I think his hometown church has resorted to "store bought" ice cream now. Different times, I guess, but good memories...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Okay, twice now I've tried to post, and twice it's disappeared. I'll try later (new computer).


You have the opposite problem of Gwenie. Maybe if you two get together you can balance each other out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here you go, you can just melt your cheese on the top of these, will that work?

Mini Apple Pies- can be done in your mini pie pans too.
BE SURE TO LIKE AND SHARE SO YOU CAN SAVE THIS FOR LATER WHEN YOU WANT TO MAKE IT. 

Start by cutting up eight cups of apples into small 1/2in bits.
Mix the apples with:
12 tablespoons of flour
1 1/2c of sugar
4 heaping teaspoons of cinnamon
1/4-1/2 teaspoon of nutmeg (depending on how much you like nutmeg...you could also leave it out)

You will also need:
4 tablespoons of chilled butter cut into 24 equal portions.
two boxes of pilsbury pie crusts (four chilled NOT frozen crusts)

Unroll your first pie crust and cut several circles out. Continue this until you have enough crusts.
I found that a wide mouth mason jar ring worked perfectly.
Line each cup of your muffin tin with a tiny pie crust.
gently fill the crusts with your apple mixture
You should be able to fill until slightly mounded.
and put a dab of butter on each pie.
Cover as desired with left over dough. Brush with melted butter and bake at 400 for 18 to 22 minutes.
recipe makes 24 mini pies
Like · · Share · 7 minutes ago ·


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, it is for a dear friend of mine. I would like to get a dozen knit but for now one is good.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a good day, and I pray all have a beautiful tomorrow. With love and joy, peace,and comfort and happiness. 
Julie know that I pray that all goes well with your brother, in fact I claim the victory, He will be OK. With faith I believe all is well. I pray for you also, and the family. Blessing to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - you should know by now you cannot mention a new food without the recipe or at least a definition of
Zaksbys Zalads. lol

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I was in many stage plays and musicals in the Houston and Dallas areas of Texas, thank goodness none of my roles called for tights, LOL. My sons still love to get out the pictures and tease me about wearing evening gowns and full makeup. It's rare that I am out of jeans and tee-shirts and sneakers/hikers these days!! I'm so allergic to makeup that can no longer tolerate unless it is the professional brands that cost way too much for my budget these days!
> Daniel has been in several plays in college, I had forgotten that his professor is retiring this year, their final concert band performance is this Tuesday evening. (No Gwen I cannot attend as I did not request a ticket and it is booked solid) I will be able to attend their final Big Band Jazz concert in May, am on the ticket list and have that secured!!
> Should shut this down and start my knitting, have been helping C with a few of her projects, doing laundry and visiting with mom. We decided to have Zaksbys Zalads for dinner this evening.. I cook almost every night, Sundays mom and C take turns treating me to a night off :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Will check back in a while.. Happy Knitting Everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I must share with you what my DH just scored for me at the flea market. He got all the yarn in the attached picture for $12. All multiples are the same lot number. All from a smoke free home.


We need to clone your DH. Mine wouldn't know yarn from a hole in his head....LOL
He is a sweetheart but a little clueless.

EJ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

peanut butter on whole wheat toast with sliced dill pickles in the sandwich - don't know why the highclass restaurants don't have it on their menu - it is priceless.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! My mom would also have agreed with you on that!!!
> And she used to make us pickle sandwiches by slicing a dill pickle and putting on white bread with mayo, I do still love those every once in a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Zaxby's is a fast food type of restaurant. They make awesome salads with either grilled or fried chicken in them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Gweniepooh, just a word of warning from this nurse anesthetist..there is a markedly increased risk of cancer in the sites where there are piercings. You might wish to reconsider your nose jewelry. This is especially prevalent in the mouth, nose and face areas as the jewelry, no matter what it's metal content, is a constant source of irritation and causes an increase in abnormal skin cells. We are doing many more surgeries to remove bits of noses, lips and tongues and cheeks on people who have had piercings and which have resulted in cancers in the areas. However, if you are willing to take that risk, go for it.


I am going to share this information on my FB page. Thank you so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy poledra - thanks for sharing

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ham and Cheese Biscuit Cups
> 
> Banana Split Brownie Cake Recipe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, is there an airport nearby? I'm still working on trying to make the Knit-a-palooza, but it is a 19 hour drive, and not sure I would want to drive it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, is there an airport nearby? I'm still working on trying to make the Knit-a-palooza, but it is a 19 hour drive, and not sure I would want to drive it.


I know you asked Sam but from talking with Pontuf I know Toledo is not terribly far from Defiance an there is and airport there.

NOTE: I just googled and if you go to this link it lists quite a few and you can then see which is closest to Defiance.

http://www.ask.com/wiki/List_of_airports_in_Ohio?o=3986&qsrc=999


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Zaxby's is a fast food type of restaurant. They make awesome salads with either grilled or fried chicken in them.


I am with you on that one! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just am watching the Magnificant Seven with Yul Brennar, I have watched it dozens of times and will do so as long as they keep putting it on tv! 
Making a snack of cream cheese on pumpernickle with pickles on it! Off to finish watching the movie! night all, Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am with you on that one! Zoe


How are you doing today Zoe? Arthur moved on hopefully. Staying warm I hope too.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Yes, the one in the Twin Cities. Can't believe I did all 16 in two afternoons. But I finished. Will post pix later.


That would be great, didn't know there were so many there. Rained all day today in Minneapolis, now snowing in ND. Spring will never come this year. Hope everyone that is having nighttime has a good evening. I am trying to catch up here on all that I missed this afternoon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How are you doing today Zoe? Arthur moved on hopefully. Staying warm I hope too.


hiya Gwenie, not doing too badly! yup, staying warm! got the skype thingy all ready to go with the knit palooza thingy! hahahaa, I will see you all palooza people there after all! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hiya Gwenie, not doing too badly! yup, staying warm! got the skype thingy all ready to go with the knit palooza thingy! hahahaa, I will see you all palooza people there after all! Zoe


Excellent. If you ever feel like skyping me I'm under gwensettle.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

.......there is a markedly increased risk of cancer in the sites where there are piercings. You might wish to reconsider your nose jewelry. This is especially prevalent in the mouth, nose and face areas as the jewelry, no matter what it's metal content, is a constant source of irritation and causes an increase in abnormal skin cells. We are doing many more surgeries to remove bits of noses, lips and tongues and cheeks on people who have had piercings and which have resulted in cancers in the areas.......
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I have spent a great deal of time nursing cancer patients and working with surgeons and etc. in various parts of Ontario. I have not come across this, I am not saying that it does not exist, but just saying in my experience.........
I think that sometimes we just have to go with the things we like to do and not live our lives in a safety bubble or else life just passes us by. If the piercings were so wrong, there would be all sorts of news broadcasts about it and the salons that do the piercings would be banned. I have done piercings and there have been no long-term negative effects from this. There are many cultures around the world that have been doing body piercings for thousands of years. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing energy your way. HUGS for you and your brother.


with luck things may be drawing to a conclusion, I will check in an hour to see if he is in the 'recovery' room.
Thanks, Caren!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> with luck things may be drawing to a conclusion, I will check in an hour to see if he is in the 'recovery' room.
> Thanks, Caren!


I hope all has gone well. And you and he can both rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last year things were much warmer and the solar was heating the pool. This year not so much it had finally thawed out though.


But the crocuses are a sign of hope!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Okay, twice now I've tried to post, and twice it's disappeared. I'll try later (new computer).


I had one that totally vanished on me a couple of days ago! Better luck next time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie- have your brother- and you in my prayers for today. What time was his surgery?
> 
> EDIT foundit- he should be in thetre right now.


Hopefully he will shortly be being transferred to the recovery room.
I thought I would ring again at 4 pm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree Zoe. It is something to think about and I would never do any piercing of the tongue etc because it does affect your speech somewhat and can damage teeth but each to his/her own. I did appreciate the warning/information however.



5mmdpns said:


> .......there is a markedly increased risk of cancer in the sites where there are piercings. You might wish to reconsider your nose jewelry. This is especially prevalent in the mouth, nose and face areas as the jewelry, no matter what it's metal content, is a constant source of irritation and causes an increase in abnormal skin cells. We are doing many more surgeries to remove bits of noses, lips and tongues and cheeks on people who have had piercings and which have resulted in cancers in the areas.......
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I have spent a great deal of time nursing cancer patients and working with surgeons and etc. in various parts of Ontario. I have not come across this, I am not saying that it does not exist, but just saying in my experience.........
> I think that sometimes we just have to go with the things we like to do and not live our lives in a safety bubble or else life just passes us by. If the piercings were so wrong, there would be all sorts of news broadcasts about it and the salons that do the piercings would be banned. I have done piercings and there have been no long-term negative effects from this. There are many cultures around the world that have been doing body piercings for thousands of years. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, the front and back yards both have been let go for so long before we moved in that we have a lot of work to do to even get them presentable.


roll on Summer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Survived the yarn hop in the Minneapolis area. Must have driven 200 miles in the two afternoons. But well worth it although after a while, the yarn started to look all alike. Love the feel of the merino but just can't justify the price. Patterns were nice but the yarn they recommend is expensive. There are 4 knit, 1 crochet hat patterns; 6 knit, 2 crochet shawl/cowl patterns; 1 knit wrist warmer pattern; 1 beaded bag knit pattern; and a knit beach cover (sorta like a vest). I think the best shop was StevenBe. He has two in the area and was at both when I went in. Met his mother who has a shop in WI. He is a character. Tall, thin and wears very pointy cowboy boots. He has several men working for him and they were great. Just listening to them talk to other customers you could tell they enjoy their job. I will definately go back to his shops whenever I get back up here.
> 
> Julie, I hope everthing has gone well for your DB. You are all in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


we won't know for quite some time yet! But thanks, Kathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope Bronwens new job goes well- and that as a family they can negotiatie the changes especially the changes with working any day.


I may leave it for a day or two before I ring! Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> It's been a good day, and I pray all have a beautiful tomorrow. With love and joy, peace,and comfort and happiness.
> Julie know that I pray that all goes well with your brother, in fact I claim the victory, He will be OK. With faith I believe all is well. I pray for you also, and the family. Blessing to all.


thank you Patches- we will have to wait and see a bit longer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> I hope all has gone well. And you and he can both rest.


One thing at least he had a good night's sleep before going in!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

These operations often take longer than the normal time they expected. That has happened with us so often. Like anything we do, it always takes longer than we think it will. Thinking of you with love and praying for your brother.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I know I don't know any of you personally but have been following for sometime and you have answered some of my different knitting and crochet questions. I hate to ask this with more serious problems out there this evening, but would you all say a prayer that my husband soon finds a job. It is a long story that I won't bore you with but it is a problem that has consumed me for a year now and I am having trouble sleeping and sometimes I feel like I am losing it. I do believe prayers work and more can't hurt. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> I know I don't know any of you personally but have been following for sometime and you have answered some of my different knitting and crochet questions. I hate to ask this with more serious problems out there this evening, but would you all say a prayer that my husband soon finds a job. It is a long story that I won't bore you with but it is a problem that has consumed me for a year now and I am having trouble sleeping and sometimes I feel like I am losing it. I do believe prayers work and more can't hurt. Thank you.


My dear Spider, that is NOT a small problem, and just as large or important as any other on here, a job is a necessity. With worry and stress there can become health problems and more, of course we will pray for you, as many prayers as it takes. 
You are one of ours, Hugs and hopes and prayers that your worries are soon over.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, it somehow helps to know others will help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I completely understand, have been in that situation and it's very scary. 
We are here anytime you need to talk, vent, or have a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Spider you are in my prayers. (((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie you have been in my thoughts all day. Hope all is going well with your dear brother.

(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))

XO
Pontuf


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> I know I don't know any of you personally but have been following for sometime and you have answered some of my different knitting and crochet questions. I hate to ask this with more serious problems out there this evening, but would you all say a prayer that my husband soon finds a job. It is a long story that I won't bore you with but it is a problem that has consumed me for a year now and I am having trouble sleeping and sometimes I feel like I am losing it. I do believe prayers work and more can't hurt. Thank you.


Oh Spider, of course you can talk about this and this IS very serious. It is affecting so many and a true problem affecting your sleep and health. I will be glad to pray for you and your husband. My best friend is going through this too and my son and his wife are both only part-time professors which means they don't get benefits. My heart goes out to you. We are here for you.
Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For all those with troubles, Scottishlass posted this on KP:
We all Need a Tree!

I hired a plumber to help me restore an old farmhouse, and after he had
just finished a rough first day on the job: a flat tire made him lose an
hour of work, his electric drill quit and his ancient one ton truck
refused to start.

While I drove him home, he sat in stony silence. On arriving, he invited
me in to meet his family. As we walked toward the front door, he paused
briefly at a small tree, touching the tips of the branches with both
hands.

When opening the door he underwent an amazing transformation.. His face
was wreathed in smiles and he hugged his two small children and gave his
wife a kiss.

Afterward he walked me to the car. We passed the tree and my curiosity
got the better of me. I asked him about what I had seen him do
earlier.

'Oh, that's my trouble tree,' he replied 'I know I can't help having
troubles on the job, but one thing's for sure, those troubles don't
belong in the house with my wife and the children.. So I just hang them
up on the tree every night when I come home and ask God to take care of
them. Then in the morning I pick them up again.' 'Funny thing is,' he
smiled,' when I come out in the morning to pick 'em up, there aren't
nearly as many as I remember hanging up the night before.'

Beautiful to have a tree.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider said:


> I know I don't know any of you personally but have been following for sometime and you have answered some of my different knitting and crochet questions. I hate to ask this with more serious problems out there this evening, but would you all say a prayer that my husband soon finds a job. It is a long story that I won't bore you with but it is a problem that has consumed me for a year now and I am having trouble sleeping and sometimes I feel like I am losing it. I do believe prayers work and more can't hurt. Thank you.


Spider never hesitate to ask for prayers. You and your husband most definitely have mine. And thank you for asking us to stand by you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I completely understand, have been in that situation and it's very scary.
> We are here anytime you need to talk, vent, or have a shoulder to cry on.


Amen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had heard this before and thank you for posting it for us. Very timely Angora. 


Angora1 said:


> For all those with troubles, Scottishlass posted this on KP:
> We all Need a Tree!
> 
> I hired a plumber to help me restore an old farmhouse, and after he had
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora, that's beautiful, so glad you shared it over here, as Gwen said it's very timely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's sooo quiet on here, feels like we are in the library. shhhh... lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's sooo quiet on here, feels like we are in the library. shhhh... lol.


LOL...good time for me to do some knitting I guess. One too many naps today so unfortunately I'm wide awake right now. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol! I thought about a nap a couple times, just never got around to it. I really need to make some of those so I have some on hand. lol Round toit's, I mean, not naps. lol
Although, it could be handy to have them around whenever I wanted one too. hmmmm...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This was posted on Natural Disaster page to share, gorgeous but scary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i meant handbag - sorry.

sam



thewren said:


> very anxious to see your finished handbad dollyclaire.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know joy - but i am so tired of the cold - anything would be better than this.

sam



jheiens said:


> Bite your tongue, Sam!!! You know we will get 95% humidity with those temperatures!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Zaxby's is a fast food type of restaurant. They make awesome salads with either grilled or fried chicken in them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the closest airport would be either ft. wayne or toledo. either one i could come and get you.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, is there an airport nearby? I'm still working on trying to make the Knit-a-palooza, but it is a 19 hour drive, and not sure I would want to drive it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have been sending healthy heart healing energy myfanwy - with him in all our thought everything is going to go fine - i just know it.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> with luck things may be drawing to a conclusion, I will check in an hour to see if he is in the 'recovery' room.
> Thanks, Caren!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker --- just wanted to pop in to see if there was any news.....prayers being said and good wishes being sent!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely spider - there is energy and prayers flying into the nether for your husband - am i paraphrasing this right - "with faith all things are possible".

we have your back spider - lean on us whenever you need to.

sam



Spider said:


> I know I don't know any of you personally but have been following for sometime and you have answered some of my different knitting and crochet questions. I hate to ask this with more serious problems out there this evening, but would you all say a prayer that my husband soon finds a job. It is a long story that I won't bore you with but it is a problem that has consumed me for a year now and I am having trouble sleeping and sometimes I feel like I am losing it. I do believe prayers work and more can't hurt. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - thanks so much for posting this - i think we all need this tree at times in our lives.

sam



Angora1 said:


> For all those with troubles, Scottishlass posted this on KP:
> We all Need a Tree!
> 
> I hired a plumber to help me restore an old farmhouse, and after he had
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a gorgeous red or what.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> This was posted on Natural Disaster page to share, gorgeous but scary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider - sendng up prayers and good wishes...many voices of prayer coming from his group!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, that's beautiful, so glad you shared it over here, as Gwen said it's very timely.


Totally appropriate, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a gorgeous red or what.
> 
> sam


Wonder if we could find a yarn that color, it is beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love a pullover sweater that color.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Wonder if we could find a yarn that color, it is beautiful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally had a chance to download these they look really great- Cookie Monster Cup Cakes.
> the blue is coconut, dyed with food colouring. the icing mixture is best made with So lite (Aus) or Crisco (US) so it is white- but butter cream will work- just will tend to turn the blue a bit green. chocolate chip cookies and melted white and dark chocolate to make the eyes.
> Courtesy the BBC Good Cooking site!


Arent they fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would love a pullover sweater that color.
> 
> sam


It'd be beautiful, also beautiful as a lacier weight into a shawl, like one of Stevielands designs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Can i second this? thanks Zoe. Hugs and prayers for you and your family Julie.


Me too please. Thinking of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good Heavens, i have had to put on some warm clothes. Its is 16c. This is different.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> These operations often take longer than the normal time they expected. That has happened with us so often. Like anything we do, it always takes longer than we think it will. Thinking of you with love and praying for your brother.


I know there are many more than just Angora, who have been concerned for my brother, forgive me if I just post this once!

Alastair is now in Intensive Care, he warned me it would be about 24 hours before they know fully how his systems are functioning, and before they return him to consciousness. I am sorry to have been so slow to post but Zara, my young helper turned up unexpectedly, ready to give me an hour of her time. could not have been organised better, with all the cleaning down from the mice- however she spotted another one- so before I go to bed I must set the traps again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful pictures Sugarsugar, we don't mind if they sideways and bigger means easier to see.
> Love the bromilead, they are one of my favorite plants.
> Sounds like a great dinner/tea also.


I do too when they flower, but mine dont seem to want to flower every year and then i get a bit fed up with them. I have a couple of others but they only flowered when i bought them. I dont have a lot of success with those.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know there are many more than just Angora, who have been concerned for my brother, forgive me if I just post this once!
> 
> Alastair is now in Intensive Care, he warned me it would be about 24 hours before they know fully how his systems are functioning, and before they return him to consciousness. I am soory to have been so slow to post but Zara, my young helper turned up unexpectedly, ready to give me an hour of her time. could not have been organised better, with all the cleaning down from the mice- however she spotted another one- so before I go to bed I must set the traps again.


I am so glad he has come through the surgery... stage one out of the way... it must be a big relief for you. Sorry you havent finidhed with mice yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'm going to head to bed, it's now 1127pm and dh has been asleep for quite sometime. now that I have figured out how to disable the filter key thingy on my computer I'm much happier, that is a pain in the ...

Anyway, I'll see you all in the morning, hope and pray all is well, or on it's way to well. 
Night night.

Oh Julie, so good to hear he is out of the surgery and hope it went as well as they hoped or better. So good that your helper stopped by, hope you get that mouse in quick order. 
Talk again in the morning, well, our morning, your middle of the night. 
hugs ya'll


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> My mom loves cheese on top of warm apple pie, I had never heard of that from anyone else.. LOL..


Mmm i have never heard of this either. Really? Cheese? ok so i wont knock it just coz i havent tried it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It is SNOWING again!!! Lightly, but it's SNOWING...Good grief. lol...Well, on a positive note, we do need the moisture. lol
> I think I'm really going to neeeeed my coffee today.


Snowing again? Will you go straight into a hot Summer?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just checking Julie. Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popped in to see if Julie had heard anything. Glad he has made it through the surgery. Will continue praying for his healing and peace for you Julie. I'm going to bed but will check back in the morning once I arise. Lots of Hugs to everyone. Peace & Prayers to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> My DS inlaws eat christmas cake (rich brandy soaked fruit cake) with cheese, a tradition in that area of Yorkshire. I must admit when I tried it I did enjoy it. I had an individual pie that our local butcher makes for my lunch today. It is a pastry shell case filled with black pudding and haggis and the a pastry lid on top. To differentiate from the other pies he makes, the lid on this one is sprinkled with grated cheese. This set me thinking that I would lift the lid and put cheese over the top of the haggis etc and then put the lid back on and heat in the oven. It was just delicious, heating in the microwave is not so good as it softens the pie case.


I have heard of cheese with Christmas cake... my mum is from Leeds, Yorkshire but i havent tried it. I do like any type of meat pie with cheese in it and i put grated chees in my homemade sausage rolls.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Well I would love to have the time to read everything but I have several commissioned articles to knit and so have to give up trying to read this site. I have enjoyed looking in and seeing all the nice pictures and recipes though. Hope that all the illnessess are progressing to a better state. I have finished my first Wingspan and hope to spend some time in Sam's workshop doing a second one. Here is a picture of my finished Wingspan (unblocked as yet). Thinking about doing a Kool Aid (or Freshie) redye.
> It was done with Red Heart Unforgettable and 4mm. needles. Best wishes to all. May drop in again some time later.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> So nice to see flowers. I cheated and bought some for inside, and one knitted one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was posted on Natural Disaster page to share, gorgeous but scary.


Where was this at Kaye?

Spider prayers for you and your husband are on the way.

Julie anymore news on your brother? Hope all is well.

Sam have you found them yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Where was this at Kaye?
> 
> Spider prayers for you and your husband are on the way.
> 
> ...


Won't know any more till tomorrow- in about 18 hours time!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Won't know any more till tomorrow- in about 18 hours time!


Julie I will keep him in my prayers.

It is almost midnight here and I have to go back to work tomorrow after a week off it will be hard to do. I think I will try to go to bed. Goodnight!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It might be a while as they are fiddly to make up.
> 
> Out in my yard the crocus are finally peeking out of the ground. Hopeful that the hill will have a nice amount of flowers this year.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Last year things were much warmer and the solar was heating the pool. This year not so much it had finally thawed out though.


Oh wow. I want that pool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OUR AUSTRALIAN FRIENDS
> An Australian golfer just won the MASTERS GOLF TOURNAMENT!!!!! ( FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER)


 :thumbup: Yay for ozzies.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Adam Scott golfer from Australia just won the Masters! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


That is wonderful I have not been following the Masters on tv this year, too busy listening and watching Andre Rieu who has been on Sky Arts since Easter while working on my crochet bag. Not so easy to watch the golf and do the crochet without making mistakes lol I now wish I had watched as I do enjoy Adam's style of play. What an achievement for him. He will be so proud as he should be, he is the first Aussie to win .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yay for ozzies.


with Kiwi caddies! I am taking my meds. and heading to bed! 
Seem to have been up for ever! talk tomorrow, sugarsugar!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think Ft. Wayne is a little closer but not so many flights . I also checked Dayton. Lots of flights into Columbus. Sam how far to Columbus?



thewren said:


> i think the closest airport would be either ft. wayne or toledo. either one i could come and get you.
> 
> sam


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go, you can just melt your cheese on the top of these, will that work?
> 
> Mini Apple Pies- can be done in your mini pie pans too.
> BE SURE TO LIKE AND SHARE SO YOU CAN SAVE THIS FOR LATER WHEN YOU WANT TO MAKE IT.
> ...


Oh I do wish we were still able to get Pillsbury Dough here, these sound soooo good. We used to have adverts for Pillsbury on the tv and I loved the danish pastries ready made but then they disappeared off tv and then in the supermarkets.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go, you can just melt your cheese on the top of these, will that work?
> '
> Mini Apple Pies- can be done in your mini pie pans too.
> BE SURE TO LIKE AND SHARE SO YOU CAN SAVE THIS FOR LATER WHEN YOU WANT TO MAKE IT. ' quote
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Off to bed. ............


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> with Kiwi caddies! I am taking my meds. and heading to bed!
> Seem to have been up for ever! talk tomorrow, sugarsugar!


Goodnight. Sleep tight.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My dear Spider, that is NOT a small problem, and just as large or important as any other on here, a job is a necessity. With worry and stress there can become health problems and more, of course we will pray for you, as many prayers as it takes.
> You are one of ours, Hugs and hopes and prayers that your worries are soon over.


There are prayers being said for you on both sides of the Atlantic and I am sure around the world when the TPers read your post. Prayer is meant for all problems, when it is a problem for someone then it deserves a prayer. As Sam would say ' we have your back covered' or something like that can't remember his exact words. Brain is a bit fuddled this morning!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, that's beautiful, so glad you shared it over here, as Gwen said it's very timely.


Hear Hear !

I had not heard this one before but seems so appropriate and timely.

I will be passing this one on if I may.
Thanks


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> think i meant handbag - sorry.
> 
> sam


Nearly there Sam. I just have the flap to do then I will line it. I have not decided on the handles yet. The one that the lys owner did in the workshop has an icord with piping in it to stiffen it. Not sure if I want that or perhaps if I could get a nice wooden handle wide enough to sit over the rests on my crutch. I will need to decide soon.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good Heavens, i have had to put on some warm clothes. Its is 16c. This is different.


This made me smile this morning, it is about 4c here and that is fairly mild although with the windchill factor it can be sooo much colder. I am a happy bunny in the summer if it is 16c and very rarely have a cardigan on. It is interesting reading about the different weather/temperatures around the world. It just reminds we should be grateful for the weather we do get here in the west coast of Scotland that it is not so bad after all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good Heavens, i have had to put on some warm clothes. Its is 16c. This is different.


We are shedding our thermals today as we are getting into double figures C and it feels so mild!! But then we are supposed to be having Spring now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider.. I do hope your husband finds a job very soon. It is a worrying time for you. Take care.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Spider said:


> I know I don't know any of you personally but have been following for sometime and you have answered some of my different knitting and crochet questions. I hate to ask this with more serious problems out there this evening, but would you all say a prayer that my husband soon finds a job. It is a long story that I won't bore you with but it is a problem that has consumed me for a year now and I am having trouble sleeping and sometimes I feel like I am losing it. I do believe prayers work and more can't hurt. Thank you.


Dearest Spider. I will pray for your husband and that he gets a job. You and he will be close to my heart at this time. So many of us understand. Affectionately


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> This made me smile this morning, it is about 4c here and that is fairly mild although with the windchill factor it can be sooo much colder. I am a happy bunny in the summer if it is 16c and very rarely have a cardigan on. It is interesting reading about the different weather/temperatures around the world. It just reminds we should be grateful for the weather we do get here in the west coast of Scotland that it is not so bad after all.


It just seems to go down by nearly 10c in a day. I know when i visited in UK the temp were lower than here in Summer but it actually felt quite hot, so i know what you mean. Where i am here we would average anywhere around 12c - 17c during the day in Winter and we think thats cold. I dont think i could cope with your Winters.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow beautiful story, we could all do with a trouble tree at times I am sure. lyn x



Angora1 said:


> For all those with troubles, Scottishlass posted this on KP:
> We all Need a Tree!
> 
> I hired a plumber to help me restore an old farmhouse, and after he had
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know there are many more than just Angora, who have been concerned for my brother, forgive me if I just post this once!
> 
> Alastair is now in Intensive Care, he warned me it would be about 24 hours before they know fully how his systems are functioning, and before they return him to consciousness. I am sorry to have been so slow to post but Zara, my young helper turned up unexpectedly, ready to give me an hour of her time. could not have been organised better, with all the cleaning down from the mice- however she spotted another one- so before I go to bed I must set the traps again.


Thanks for the update, now the op. is over that's the first hurdle done. Hoping for more good news in due course. Sorry about the mice making an appearance again. Take care of yourself, hugs, Lin


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yay for ozzies.


Yay indeed. Terrific victory and great celebrations for the great nation that is Australia. The triumph went to the right man. Our Rory McIlroy is happy with his performance and looking forward to the event in 2014.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know there are many more than just Angora, who have been concerned for my brother, forgive me if I just post this once!
> 
> Alastair is now in Intensive Care, he warned me it would be about 24 hours before they know fully how his systems are functioning, and before they return him to consciousness. I am sorry to have been so slow to post but Zara, my young helper turned up unexpectedly, ready to give me an hour of her time. could not have been organised better, with all the cleaning down from the mice- however she spotted another one- so before I go to bed I must set the traps again.


I hope you wake up feeling refreshed and ready to face the day. Perhaps the latest mouse has appeared for a reason - giving you something to focus on and perhaps will help doing that while you wait for news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Adam Scott golfer from Australia just won the Masters! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


And he's Adelaide born- though whether or not he has any more connection to Adelaide I have no idea.

Well went of this morning expectin gto be back nd 10 hours later I sm finally back- with of course many extra pages to read! No idea what I have been doing. Started an apple pie -with of course shop bought pastry, I too can never manage decnet pastry. Don't too well with shop stuff but better. Then David rang and asked me to go and get him with stuff he had bought for MAryannes palce and now about 3 hours later we have returned. I have got he apple pie in the oven- having switched the apples off and got hte pastry out of the frezzer I figured I had better do so. We did get fed at MAryanne's place so don't need it. Well did we ever need it? Added cheese to one half (if we don't llike it the other half will still be OK and we can try it with a slice on top to see which we prefer.
While I was in the shop today I found DreamWhip! So now I can start looking at the recipes that call for this type of thing! Maybe that is not such a good thing to have found come to think of it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But the crocuses are a sign of hope!


Yes they sure are. I remember one year it was cold with not much snow. The crocus were growing up right threw the snow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the apple pie was nice. Had a small piece and have now bought up another piece to eat! The cheese mkes an interesting flavour which I think I might well try again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is the link I was sent for the flowers.

http://www.oddknit.com/patterns/flowers/roses.html


thewren said:


> where did you find the pattern
> 
> sam


NanaCaren wrote:
Thank you, it is for a dear friend of mine. I would like to get a dozen knit but for now one is good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the apple pie was nice. Had a small piece and have now bought up another piece to eat! The cheese mkes an interesting flavour which I think I might well try again.


Mmm, maybe i will try also sometime. Had you ever heard of this before?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> This made me smile this morning, it is about 4c here and that is fairly mild although with the windchill factor it can be sooo much colder. I am a happy bunny in the summer if it is 16c and very rarely have a cardigan on. It is interesting reading about the different weather/temperatures around the world. It just reminds we should be grateful for the weather we do get here in the west coast of Scotland that it is not so bad after all.


July- our coldest month has a mean maximum of 15.3C and 7.5 mean minimum (extremely occasionally it reaches 0). This is for Adelaide itself, but a 20 minute trip into the hills brings frost almost every night during winter and occasionally a small amount of snow. 
But it is interesting how different temperatures seem in different places. Our cold seems colder than London cold- certainly 16C here is much colder than in London-, but our hot weather also seems cooler than Londons. A hot day in London is just as horrid as a hot day here even though here is at least 10C hotter (low 30sC here is lovely in summer but horrid in London). BUt we do get a lot more of the really hot days than London!
Give me a choice between London weather and Adelaide weather I go for London.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, maybe i will try also sometime. Had you ever heard of this before?


No had never heard of it -have a vague recollection of someone once mentioning having a slice of cheese with apple pie, but certainly not cooked in it.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> There are prayers being said for you on both sides of the Atlantic and I am sure around the world when the TPers read your post. Prayer is meant for all problems, when it is a problem for someone then it deserves a prayer. As Sam would say ' we have your back covered' or something like that can't remember his exact words. Brain is a bit fuddled this morning!


DollyClaire, you said this beautifully. Spider, I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie- glad to hear that the first hurdle is successfully jumped for your DB.
I see on my wethar site that heavy drought breaking rains are forcast for the North Island in NZ, hope thisis right.

Spider do hope your husband finds work soon. Its not easy waiting so long to find something I'm sure.

And I've already caught up!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Spider prayers for you and your DH that he find a good permanent job soon.

Angora, a lovely story thank you for sharing.

Julie, glad your DB made it through the surgery, continued prayers coming his way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, hope you were able to sleep some. So nice of your helper to come by, now if only it had been a few days ago, however, you must have felt proud of all you had done. Hope you found something for her to do but often when one is worried they do a lot of work around the house and nothing left.

Praying that all will be well when they wake your brother. May he have a new life after all they did. Once he is over the surgery he will feel so much better. This is my prayer, that he will have many years of wonderful life to enjoy with the best of health.

Big Hugs


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning! Well, I woke up to fresh falling snow this morning. We will have 20-26 cm of snow by the time this system moves out on Friday! Lots of fluff and nonsense! What a good time to stay inside and knit and hmmm, snack too! Here is a snacking idea for these days: Zoe 

Summertime Dip.... 

Serve with crackers, and get ready to swoon. Creamy, crunchy, spicy...I could eat the whole dish for supper. Yummy. 

1 Red Bell Pepper, diced
2 Jalapenos, seeded to personal preference and diced
1 can of corn, drained
1/2 to 3/4 can of black olives, chopped
16 oz softened cream cheese
1 packet ranch dressing mix

-Combine all ingredients and serve with crackers, pita chips, or a spoon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the update, now the op. is over that's the first hurdle done. Hoping for more good news in due course. Sorry about the mice making an appearance again. Take care of yourself, hugs, Lin


Thanks so much, Lin!

I had a phonecall from my SIL Jeanette last night, he has tubes and lines in all over the place, and they were going to bring him to consciousness hopefully around 9pm last night. She said his left lung had collapsed but that is very normal. I will be able to ring the hospital again in 7 hours time to find out how he is doing- but they will only say something like he is comfortable (with luck) Jeanette also mentioned that his colour was a lot better than she had expected.
We have some real rain for the next three to four days is the prediction- a good reason to stay home- especially as I lent my umbrella to my friend who visited yesterday!
Ringo's track will be mud again- but there is always a down side! And the rain is so welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I hope you wake up feeling refreshed and ready to face the day. Perhaps the latest mouse has appeared for a reason - giving you something to focus on and perhaps will help doing that while you wait for news.


Thanks, dollyclaire! I need to refresh those traps- Ringo also spotted it last night - but I can't have him up at bench level!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh I do wish we were still able to get Pillsbury Dough here, these sound soooo good. We used to have adverts for Pillsbury on the tv and I loved the danish pastries ready made but then they disappeared off tv and then in the supermarkets.


You can use the butterhorn recipe in substitute for the Pillsbury Dough. Joe P gave us an excellent one and I have made them. Nice and flakey and tastey too! Zoe 

Joe P's Butterhorns
1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
1/2 cup plus 1 T sugar
1 cup warm water
3 eggs, well beaten
1/2 cup, plus 2T butter melted
1 t salt
4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour

Dissolve yeast and 1 T sugar in water, combine eggs, 1/2 cup butter/yeast mix. Stir in 3 cups flour w/a wooden spoon/add remaining flour/ should be soft/ cover w/plastic wrap fridge overnight.

Divide into 4 sections.

Roll out 12" circle brush melted butter on/cut w/pizza cutter like 8 pieces of a pie.

Roll up-put on cookie sheets brush butter over cover w/plastic and let rise 2 hours

put oven at 375 degrees bake 10-12 min and should reap 32 butterhorns. Make sure oven rack is just above the middle of the oven.
Enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie- glad to hear that the first hurdle is successfully jumped for your DB.
> I see on my wethar site that heavy drought breaking rains are forcast for the North Island in NZ, hope thisis right.
> 
> Spider do hope your husband finds work soon. Its not easy waiting so long to find something I'm sure.
> ...


Thanks, darowil! And as someone said to me his quality of life will be so much greater once all the recovery issues are sorted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to Pup lover and Angora for continued prayers and thoughts for my brother! I can call the hospital again in another 7 hours!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Julie, so glad your brother made it through the surgery! Now we will wait to hear more evidence of God's hand in Allistor's life as he is brought around by the docs. Hugs for you too dear. You are having rain while I am having snow, and yes, the world still goes around! I will knit today. I was planning on going on a shopping trip to the next town but, I am thinking that this shopping will need to be done next week as the weather is saying I am to stay home and enjoy my snowfall! hhahahaah, Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day. No sun today, looks like rain.  hope all have peace, love, joy, and comfort today.

Julie, how are things going, with your brother, I started my day with a prayer for him, and you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, so glad your brother made it through the surgery! Now we will wait to hear more evidence of God's hand in Allistor's life as he is brought around by the docs. Hugs for you too dear. You are having rain while I am having snow, and yes, the world still goes around! I will knit today. I was planning on going on a shopping trip to the next town but, I am thinking that this shopping will need to be done next week as the weather is saying I am to stay home and enjoy my snowfall! hhahahaah, Zoe


I am wondering if you get snow as late as May, at the rate things are going this year?
When Alastair goes home he has to have someone with him 24/7 but the family is rallying round.
I am heading back to bed to the comforting sound of the rain. Hugs for you ,Zoe as you knit and contemplate your snowy world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day. No sun today, looks like rain.  hope all have peace, love, joy, and comfort today.
> 
> Julie, how are things going, with your brother, I started my day with a prayer for him, and you.


I will find out more in 7 hours time - Patches! it is middle of the night here, but from now on things should be pretty routine, rather than the touch and go situation before the op.!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> .......there is a markedly increased risk of cancer in the sites where there are piercings. You might wish to reconsider your nose jewelry. This is especially prevalent in the mouth, nose and face areas as the jewelry, no matter what it's metal content, is a constant source of irritation and causes an increase in abnormal skin cells. We are doing many more surgeries to remove bits of noses, lips and tongues and cheeks on people who have had piercings and which have resulted in cancers in the areas.......
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I have spent a great deal of time nursing cancer patients and working with surgeons and etc. in various parts of Ontario. I have not come across this, I am not saying that it does not exist, but just saying in my experience.........
> I think that sometimes we just have to go with the things we like to do and not live our lives in a safety bubble or else life just passes us by. If the piercings were so wrong, there would be all sorts of news broadcasts about it and the salons that do the piercings would be banned. I have done piercings and there have been no long-term negative effects from this. There are many cultures around the world that have been doing body piercings for thousands of years. Zoe


Ditto


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Haven't heard about Zaksbys since DD and family were in the Birmingham area....glad you're getting treated to a day off from cooking. Me, too....I mentioned BBQ (I only make briskit, pulled pork, and ribs on the outdoor grill and we're not up to grilling weather temperatures yet!) and DH suggested Sweet Baby Ray's (of BBQ sauce fame) which is located not too far from here (Elk Grove Village)so we're headed there for dinner. I'll get the works with beans and corn bread and bring home the leftovers to eat during the week. I can almost smell the smoker as I write this.
> 
> quote=Marianne818]I was in many stage plays and musicals in the Houston and Dallas areas of Texas, thank goodness none of my roles called for tights, LOL. My sons still love to get out the pictures and tease me about wearing evening gowns and full makeup. It's rare that I am out of jeans and tee-shirts and sneakers/hikers these days!! I'm so allergic to makeup that can no longer tolerate unless it is the professional brands that cost way too much for my budget these days!
> Daniel has been in several plays in college, I had forgotten that his professor is retiring this year, their final concert band performance is this Tuesday evening. (No Gwen I cannot attend as I did not request a ticket and it is booked solid) I will be able to attend their final Big Band Jazz concert in May, am on the ticket list and have that secured!!
> ...


[/quote]

Oh Rookie... I am green with envy!!! Sweet Baby Ray's ?? wow! I guess I am just ready for some good pit smoked BBQ, truly the places in my area have no clue. I sincerely need a trip home to TX for some brisket and ribs!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if you get snow as late as May, at the rate things are going this year?
> When Alastair goes home he has to have someone with him 24/7 but the family is rallying round.
> I am heading back to bed to the comforting sound of the rain. Hugs for you ,Zoe as you knit and contemplate your snowy world!


Yes, it is not uncommon to get snow well into May, but the May snows never hang around. I still have a good 2 1/2 feet of snow sitting in the yard from all the winter accumulation that started last November! hahahah, hmmm, snowshoes anyone? Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


If Angora has no objections I'll add my Ditto :!: :!: along with Gwen's... :thumbup: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Spider you are in my prayers. (((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))
> 
> Pontuf


The long period without a job is nerve wracking. I understand your pain and distress.
I will keep your husband's job hunt in my prayers and sincerely hope he'll soon find one. God Bless!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully he will shortly be being transferred to the recovery room.
> I thought I would ring again at 4 pm.


Although I haven't mentioned it. I wanted you to know that I've been keeping your brother and his drs in my prayers. And also praying for comfort for you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thank you so much, it somehow helps to know others will help.


Just know that KTP friends are with you we will hold you in our prayers, nothing is to small, when it effects you and your health. Just know that there is a place you can vent and feel better. YOU ARE NOT ALONE :-D


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie glad to hear that your SIL called and DB is looking and doing well. Also happy that you are getting much needed rain. Calling for it here every day again this week thunderstorms possible, possible snow on Friday! If it does wont be here long, hoping not though or we will lose fruit trees again this year. Have an apricot and peach tree and have lost buds the last 2-3 years because of frosts.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Zoe, you have such a great attitude about the snow, I would have Spring fever like crazy by now! Though I spose where you live you are quite used to it.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone
Julie so glad your brother came through the surgery OK, prayers that he recovers well.
My thoughts and prayers for all those in need and all that may need them.

I did the hasselback potatoes for dinner yesterday, they were OK but most of the cheese ended up in a puddle under them and they didn't quite crisp up as we like them so may stick to just plain baked in future and then add the cheese if we fancy it.
I also did rib-eye steak to go with it, but when I went to make our usual pepper sauce to pour over them I didn't have any, (pkt colemans creamy pepper sauce).
A quick search on google brought up a recipe that was better than my usual pkt 1 and I think good nuff to share lol

you need butter,
cream,
100ml beef stock (I used a beef oxo cube)
salt & ppper
fry the steak in a little oil, once cooked to your liking remove from pan and set to rest in a dish to catch any juices that run from it.

Add a nob of butter to the pan and 100ml of stock, stir well and make sure any bits stuck to bottom of pan are mixed in.
Slowly add the cream constantly stirring unti the colour and texture are consistent.
Add any juices that have drained from the steak.

Taste the sauce season to your preference, if you want the sauce thicker just add more cream, thinner add water. There are no final measurements you just add until the amount and thickness are to your liking.
I added coursely ground black pepper to mine and it was lovely. I am going to use this from now on it was quick to make and delicious.
You could prob make this for chicken or ham by just changing the stock cube, its something I am going to try anyway.
take care all thoughts and prayers yo all, stay safe and warm lyn x


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> This was posted on Natural Disaster page to share, gorgeous but scary.


WOW! yes you are right, my my :shock:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> marianne -- if you have 14 inch straight needles you could use those for your wingspan - i did.
> 
> sam


Awesome Sam, I really have a problem with circs right now for some reason... they make my hands and wrist ache, the straight needles not so much.. it's odd.. but that's me, the "odd ball" of the group, LOL. Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Have just heard on the radio about the win in the golf. They told us ththe is now officially the Wizard of Oz


I forgot to mention my Congratulations on Scott's win of the Masters! I watched Friday's and Saturday's broadcast (well parts of it, not able to sit long enough to watch the entire day). I love the course at Augusta National, so glad they are opening it up to women now!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone
> Julie so glad your brother came through the surgery OK, prayers that he recovers well.
> My thoughts and prayers for all those in need and all that may need them.
> 
> ...


Sauce sounds yummy, have saved for future use. Maybe try putting potatoes under broiler after you add the cheese to potatoes that would brown and crisp the cheese and top of potatoes.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know there are many more than just Angora, who have been concerned for my brother, forgive me if I just post this once!
> 
> Alastair is now in Intensive Care, he warned me it would be about 24 hours before they know fully how his systems are functioning, and before they return him to consciousness. I am sorry to have been so slow to post but Zara, my young helper turned up unexpectedly, ready to give me an hour of her time. could not have been organised better, with all the cleaning down from the mice- however she spotted another one- so before I go to bed I must set the traps again.


You get some rest now, this is another answered prayer, heal has began, he will be fine, now you rest OK, and we will continue to pray.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> marianne - you should know by now you cannot mention a new food without the recipe or at least a definition of
> Zaksbys Zalads. lol
> 
> sam


So sorry Sam, I did miss spell the name, my bad! Zaxby's Zalads are from a food chain that specializes in chicken. their (Z)salads are some of the best in our small area. (They also have fantastic wings)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My dear Spider, that is NOT a small problem, and just as large or important as any other on here, a job is a necessity. With worry and stress there can become health problems and more, of course we will pray for you, as many prayers as it takes.
> You are one of ours, Hugs and hopes and prayers that your worries are soon over.


I somehow missed Spider's post, so I will be sure to add a special prayer! Always on our list here dear Spider.. never hesitate to ask for prayers.. we trust and believe in requests and through our individual beliefs we offer in the name... surrounding you with prayers dear friend..


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Spider, just know that KTP friends are with you we will hold you in our prayers, nothing is to small, when it effects you and your health. Just know that there is a place you can vent and feel better. YOU ARE NOT ALONE :-D


Absolutely Patches! we are all together on the road of life, and there is safety and comfort in numbers. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Zoe, you have such a great attitude about the snow, I would have Spring fever like crazy by now! Though I spose where you live you are quite used to it.


Yup! there is nothing like a snowstorm to keep you snug and warm inside! It is what life has been like since I was old enough to play in the snow. It is what my winters are like! Spring will arrive soon enough and when the good Lord in his wisdom sends it, inspite of the weather forecasters! hahaha, I will send you an invite to come play with me in the snow!!! hmmm, bring winter boots, mittens (two different pairs so that one dries while the other is being worn), a warm hat and scarf, and oh yah, got to bring the winter parka too. If you dont have one warm enough, I have a couple of them you can borrow! ahhaha, I got lots of coffee though, someone will have to bring the snackies! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Where was this at Kaye?
> 
> It didn't say, just said if you see that in your back yard to move.
> :?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Monday morning here--did not do much on the computer yesterday and have 30 pages to catch up on! 

Darowil, over the weekend I watched a show about history of the continents, and they talked about Kangaroo Island, where they found lots of fossils--I recognized one of the rock formations from your photos.  Fascinating stuff!

I loved seeing all the photos, too. The Dreambird ended at ten feathers; it's long enough to be a nice neck scarf and now I need to block and find a nice pin to hold it closed. Yes, I have a photo but will have to get it uploaded (may take a while, as I have other obligations this morning). 

Sam, looks like a great launch for your workshop! Woohoo! Have fun!

Julie, glad your mouse hunt is going along successfully as well and hope that was the last of the lot.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Spider said:


> That would be great, didn't know there were so many there. Rained all day today in Minneapolis, now snowing in ND. Spring will never come this year. Hope everyone that is having nighttime has a good evening. I am trying to catch up here on all that I missed this afternoon.


There are more LYS in the area but only 16 participated. That was more than enough! Most people had 4 days to do it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone
> Julie so glad your brother came through the surgery OK, prayers that he recovers well.
> My thoughts and prayers for all those in need and all that may need them.
> 
> ...


Your sauce sounds good, it is saved for later use. Also sent on to Jamie at college.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Julie, have been holding you and yours in prayers throughout the day and night. Just know my friend that we are all with you in spirit. 
Hope you get that last mouse and can find where they are entering and get it plugged up. Steel wool and cover that with Duct tape and that should be the end to them taking advantage of your hospitality! ;-) 
I finished the baby blanket last night, well still have to weave in the ends of the threads. Will post a picture after that is done. Also took some pictures of my small flower bed that has been bursting with tulips and daffodils and the pansies that have lasted all winter. 
Our skies are cloudy and the ground is saturated once again from rains, but our lakes, rivers and streams are running full which is a wonderful change from the last few years of drought situations. Though it does not sit well with fishing, LOL. I did some checking and the trout are not hitting very well this spring. I plan on waiting till we have a few days of sunshine to make my way to fishing again.
I talked with my cousin last night, my Aunt is slowly slipping away, she has had 3 minor strokes and can no longer recognize any of the family, her speech has gone from bad to worse and is hard to put what she is saying into sensible words. I think my mom has come to terms with her passing soon, we have talked and I will call and make arrangements to lease a car for the trip. Mom is unable to fly any longer due to her meds and the altitude adjustments she has severe headaches after such flights. The drive is just a bit over 10 hours and if I am able to find a car that she can lean the seat back we can make the trip easily. The doctors say my aunt can last this way for a few months or she can have another major and be gone tomorrow. Knowing my aunt, I can imagine she is madder than heck that she cannot do what she wants, she was only 4'10" tall but a dynamite personality!! What she lacked in stature she made up with attitude :lol:  :thumbup: 
Just remember this is Monday, is our normal housecleaning day. I really need to give my Tootsie (shi-zu) a bath, all this rain has her horribly in need! 
I thawed some Italian sausage out for dinner, haven't a clue what I will make with it.. thinking of experimenting with something along the line of the taco seasoned beef that was wrapped in the croissants. Cooking and cleaning clears my mind of the personal problems so that is the course of the day here.
I have my yarn ready for the wingspan workshop.. have Julies fern lace and also the TV scarf on the needles also. I did find a market bag that I had started, had the pattern and was smart and marked where I left off!! (I never did that till just lately) 
Have a wonderful day!! I'll be on and off I'm sure.. meanwhile.. 
Much love, many hugs and always in my prayers.. 
M.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Darowil, over the weekend I watched a show about history of the continents, and they talked about Kangaroo Island, where they found lots of fossils--I recognized one of the rock formations from your photos.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> .


Isn't that amazing! Remarkable Rocks? so named because they are remarkable! or the ones that we all want as an afghan?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning world, all caught up now and halfway through my 1st coffee. 
Julie, so glad to hear things sound like they are on the right track for your brothers healing, good color is a good sign. 
Now for the pesky mice, I sure hope they decide sooner than later that your house is dangerous to them and move somewhere else. 
Its, oh dear, poor Buster, I just heard the patter of Mocha's little feet (he's the whippet) coming down the hall and then a terrible moan and sigh from Buster, Mocha had gone and squeezed in between buster head and the back of the sofa. He's been know to sit and lay on Buster, he's such a long suffering guy. lol
Oh, it's a gray day outside, I don't know what are weather is going to be at this point. 
Well, hopes, prayers, and hugs to all of you. 
Have a great Monday\Tuesday


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Yay indeed. Terrific victory and great celebrations for the great nation that is Australia. The triumph went to the right man. Our Rory McIlroy is happy with his performance and looking forward to the event in 2014.


It is interesting to see Rory, and all the young golfers slowly working their way to the top. We watch Golf every weekend and it is great that an Irish youngster and now an Aussie have won.

Our Mike Weir is having a tough time of it this past two years, but that is the way it is in sports. I am sure more Aussies will be winning as there are quite a few right up there too. I felt sorry for Angel though, especially with that one shot that ended up on the lip of the cup. which at that time likely would have won it for him. However, he has won one already and we cheered when the final shot was played.

I know that Australia is celebrating - so are two Canadians.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Yay indeed. Terrific victory and great celebrations for the great nation that is Australia. The triumph went to the right man. Our Rory McIlroy is happy with his performance and looking forward to the event in 2014.


It is interesting to see Rory, and all the young golfers slowly working their way to the top. We watch Golf every weekend and it is great that an Irish youngster and now an Aussie have won.

Our Mike Weir is having a tough time of it this past two years, but that is the way it is in sports. I am sure more Aussies will be winning as there are quite a few right up there too. I felt sorry for Angel though, especially with that one shot that ended up on the lip of the cup. which at that time likely would have won it for him. However, he has won one already and we cheered when the final shot was played.

I know that Australia is celebrating - so are two Canadians.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Yay indeed. Terrific victory and great celebrations for the great nation that is Australia. The triumph went to the right man. Our Rory McIlroy is happy with his performance and looking forward to the event in 2014.


It is interesting to see Rory, and all the young golfers slowly working their way to the top. We watch Golf every weekend and it is great that an Irish youngster and now an Aussie have won.

Our Mike Weir is having a tough time of it this past two years, but that is the way it is in sports. I am sure more Aussies will be winning as there are quite a few right up there too. I felt sorry for Angel though, especially with that one shot that ended up on the lip of the cup. which at that time likely would have won it for him. However, he has won one already and we cheered when the final shot was played yesterday.

I know that Australia is celebrating - so are two Canadians.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ben's latest news from his mother:

Ben is so funny. Usually when he wakes up in the mornings, he doesnt want to eat anything ( unless hes on the steroid), then he wants everything. lol

Anyway, he loves the movie The Help I think that is one of his favorite movies of all time... When he woke up this morning, he says to me  Mom, you remember that dinner they made in the movie Then Help? Can we have that dinner... you know, sweet potatoes, greens ( which I never made), deviled eggs, cranberry relish, and chicken... Can you make this today mom, please? I told him, I would do it if he came to the store with me and helped me shop for all the ingredients... He is now dressed and ready to go. lol!! First time ever since he started treatment... Thanksgiving all over again... Who wants to come over?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oh my, Designer1234 has surpassed Gwenie's double postings!!! And so do we call this Shirley's triplets? ahhaha, we are chatty and this is great!! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will find out more in 7 hours time - Patches! it is middle of the night here, but from now on things should be pretty routine, rather than the touch and go situation before the op.!


Good to know :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

10 am and already back in bed. No energy today for sure. Think I need some iron & B12. Waiting for the plumber. The nice thing about expecting company is one tends to get things fixed that they have been putting off. :thumbup: 

Hope you all have a wonderful day. 
For those on trips, please stay safe.
For those who are will, healing wishes coming your way.
Make it a Great One! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Ben's latest news from his mother:
> 
> Ben is so funny. Usually when he wakes up in the mornings, he doesnt want to eat anything ( unless hes on the steroid), then he wants everything. lol
> 
> Anyway, he loves the movie The Help I think that is one of his favorite movies of all time... When he woke up this morning, he says to me  Mom, you remember that dinner they made in the movie Then Help? Can we have that dinner... you know, sweet potatoes, greens ( which I never made), deviled eggs, cranberry relish, and chicken... Can you make this today mom, please? I told him, I would do it if he came to the store with me and helped me shop for all the ingredients... He is now dressed and ready to go. lol!! First time ever since he started treatment... Thanksgiving all over again... Who wants to come over?


Oh such wonderful news, if I were closer I would send a dish or two for their meal!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne I am so sorry about your aunt. She will be in my prayers that as God has his own time schedule to bring one home again that it be peaceful for her. I also will be praying for your mom that she is able to accept this passing as well as anyone can. I remember the stories you've shared of your aunt and how creative she is. God's blessings and comfort to all of you.

Can't wait until tomorrow but if you need me to cancel for any reason I certainly understand. Otherwise, I will see you with yarn in hand ready to knit away.

Hugs and prayers sent to you.



Marianne818 said:


> I talked with my cousin last night, my Aunt is slowly slipping away, she has had 3 minor strokes and can no longer recognize any of the family, her speech has gone from bad to worse and is hard to put what she is saying into sensible words. I think my mom has come to terms with her passing soon, we have talked and I will call and make arrangements to lease a car for the trip. Mom is unable to fly any longer due to her meds and the altitude adjustments she has severe headaches after such flights. The drive is just a bit over 10 hours and if I am able to find a car that she can lean the seat back we can make the trip easily. The doctors say my aunt can last this way for a few months or she can have another major and be gone tomorrow. Knowing my aunt, I can imagine she is madder than heck that she cannot do what she wants, she was only 4'10" tall but a dynamite personality!! What she lacked in stature she made up with attitude :lol:  :thumbup:
> 
> M.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning world, all caught up now and halfway through my 1st coffee.
> Julie, so glad to hear things sound like they are on the right track for your brothers healing, good color is a good sign.
> Now for the pesky mice, I sure hope they decide sooner than later that your house is dangerous to them and move somewhere else.
> Its, oh dear, poor Buster, I just heard the patter of Mocha's little feet (he's the whippet) coming down the hall and then a terrible moan and sigh from Buster, Mocha had gone and squeezed in between buster head and the back of the sofa. He's been know to sit and lay on Buster, he's such a long suffering guy. lol
> ...


He's just want to cuddle with Buster. LOL


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Good day to all. Cold and windy in western WI. I need to fuel up but hate to go outside. Have to leave in a bit to go get the freight for IN. 
Spider, prayers for you and your husband. My SIL is out of work but I don't think he is looking too hard at this point. Thank goodness that my DD has a good job. But the expenses shouldn't all fall on her. It would be a bit different if he would help out at home more but he doesn't. What kind of work does he do?
Julie, good news that surgery went well. Continued prayers for his recovery. Happy mouse hunting.
Posting pix of the things I bought at the yarn hop. Most of it is mercerized cotton. Those are the ones that jumped out at me. Some new needle brands to try along with a new crochet hook. The square looking things are point protectors. Also some st markers. I will try to get a pic of the charms I received later. 
Hope everyone has a great day. Prayers and good thoughts to all who need them.
Thanks, Gwen for skyping last night. Loved talking with you. Hopefully the next time it won't be so dark. Anyone who wants my skype name, pm me.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ben's latest news from his mother:
> 
> Ben is so funny. Usually when he wakes up in the mornings, he doesnt want to eat anything ( unless hes on the steroid), then he wants everything. lol
> 
> Anyway, he loves the movie The Help I think that is one of his favorite movies of all time... When he woke up this morning, he says to me  Mom, you remember that dinner they made in the movie Then Help? Can we have that dinner... you know, sweet potatoes, greens ( which I never made), deviled eggs, cranberry relish, and chicken... Can you make this today mom, please? I told him, I would do it if he came to the store with me and helped me shop for all the ingredients... He is now dressed and ready to go. lol!! First time ever since he started treatment... Thanksgiving all over again... Who wants to come over?


Oh GREAT news, so glad he's sounding better, everything he's going through must take such a toll on the whole family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie - was scanning all the posts since last night to see of news of your DB. So good that his color is good. Will continue to pray for healing quickly. Wonderful that the family is coming together to provide the 24/7 care he will need when he gets home. Also glad you are finally getting your much needed rain! 

Angora - Take care of yourself today; sorry you are lethargic. My DH always says rest when you need to, eat when need to, nothing to be ashamed of regardless of the time. He's finally convinced me and I feel much better. So just rest. Hugs to you Also great news about Ben!

5mm - Love the summertime did recipe. Thanks

Shirley - You've out done me with the triple post but then you do have a new computer to get used to. LOL No harm done of course and welcome to the "double/triple post club". Hugs to you too!

I know I'm leaving out something...still on my first cup of coffee. Prayers for all in need. Hugs for everyone!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone who can get to somewhere along our path from Chicago to Defiance is very welcome to join in our carpool...we can pick you up along the way from airports, arranged spots, etc.



Pontuf said:


> I think Ft. Wayne is a little closer but not so many flights . I also checked Dayton. Lots of flights into Columbus. Sam how far to Columbus?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, I must have missed the update on your Aunt, so sorry that she is slipping away like this, it must be hard on here and the family, hugs and prayers. 

Gwen, lol, he just likes to cuddle period, he was in bed with DH under the covers, for some reason once he realizes that I'm not there, here he comes and needs another warm body to cuddle with, now mind you, he doesn't want to have anything to do with me at any other time, other than to know where I am at all times, lol... Probably because I'm the one that handles the food? Oh well, he is his daddy's baby. 


Kathy, great needles, I want to try those at some point, let us know how you like them. 
Have a safe trip.
Ooh, there's your yarn, looks so yummy and soft, I just want to touch it. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We were in London and Paris for 10 days in late August last year and every single day was devine---only one day of drizzle. My brother said it started raining the day we left and rained for 3 solid days. Rain or not, I still want to go back soon!!



darowil said:


> July- our coldest month has a mean maximum of 15.3C and 7.5 mean minimum (extremely occasionally it reaches 0). This is for Adelaide itself, but a 20 minute trip into the hills brings frost almost every night during winter and occasionally a small amount of snow.
> But it is interesting how different temperatures seem in different places. Our cold seems colder than London cold- certainly 16C here is much colder than in London-, but our hot weather also seems cooler than Londons. A hot day in London is just as horrid as a hot day here even though here is at least 10C hotter (low 30sC here is lovely in summer but horrid in London). BUt we do get a lot more of the really hot days than London!
> Give me a choice between London weather and Adelaide weather I go for London.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne I am so sorry about your aunt. She will be in my prayers that as God has his own time schedule to bring one home again that it be peaceful for her. I also will be praying for your mom that she is able to accept this passing as well as anyone can. I remember the stories you've shared of your aunt and how creative she is. God's blessings and comfort to all of you.
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow but if you need me to cancel for any reason I certainly understand. Otherwise, I will see you with yarn in hand ready to knit away.
> 
> Hugs and prayers sent to you.


Oh girl, we are all excited about your visit tomorrow!!! Please don't change your mind!! We do have a chance of rain so are a bit concerned about the drive for you. Since the weather many not be cooperating for being out and about bring some knitting and we can chill out here C suggested going to the deli for lunch, it's always really good food! Our house is small but it is comfy!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5 --- looks yummy. We can get the Ranch dressing in powdered form and also in the creamy state...which one do I use in this recipe? Will try this one soon----bet it would taste good on steamed vegetables and baked potatoes also.



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning! Well, I woke up to fresh falling snow this morning. We will have 20-26 cm of snow by the time this system moves out on Friday! Lots of fluff and nonsense! What a good time to stay inside and knit and hmmm, snack too! Here is a snacking idea for these days: Zoe
> 
> Summertime Dip....
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are two I came across and thought too cute not to share.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Continued prayers....don't know if you have the same patient privacy laws as we do here, but it's almost impossible to get any information on a patient over the phone....Hopefully, DB and SIL will give the staff permission to relay information to you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Lin!
> 
> I had a phonecall from my SIL Jeanette last night, he has tubes and lines in all over the place, and they were going to bring him to consciousness hopefully around 9pm last night. She said his left lung had collapsed but that is very normal. I will be able to ring the hospital again in 7 hours time to find out how he is doing- but they will only say something like he is comfortable (with luck) Jeanette also mentioned that his colour was a lot better than she had expected.
> We have some real rain for the next three to four days is the prediction- a good reason to stay home- especially as I lent my umbrella to my friend who visited yesterday!
> Ringo's track will be mud again- but there is always a down side! And the rain is so welcome!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kathy great score on the yarns and the needles!!! I'll have to remember my skype name, LOL... I am terrible about that. But Gwen knows it so whoever would like can ask her, I give her my permission to share!
Although the day is cloudy and soooo very humid, arthur seems to have decided to let me just ache instead of hitting full force today! I guess the 2 days of limited activity has helped also. 
Won't write a novel this time, LOL... 
Always, M.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are two I came across and thought too cute not to share.


Too funny :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I miss Joe P....certainly understand his absence with so much on his plate....With two workshops going (Travelling Vine and Wingspan) you may see me less also...but only because I'm knitting more!!



5mmdpns said:


> You can use the butterhorn recipe in substitute for the Pillsbury Dough. Joe P gave us an excellent one and I have made them. Nice and flakey and tastey too! Zoe
> 
> Joe P's Butterhorns
> 1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 10 am and already back in bed. No energy today for sure. Think I need some iron & B12. Waiting for the plumber. T :thumbup:


Is the plumber going to rpovide the iron and vitamin B12 I was going to ask. And then realised that you have gone to bed to wait for the plumber!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I always vow that I am going to cut back more on the KTP time. I have to some extent really.. but this group is so much a part of my life that if I don't check in at least twice a day I miss something important in your lives! C has finally understood and Mom, well truthfully she has no clue at what a forum is, LOL. But they both know enough about our friends here and always offer prayers for those in need and of course love the pictures and most of all the wonderful recipes that are shared!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is the plumber going to rpovide the iron and vitamin B12 I was going to ask. And then realised that you have gone to bed to wait for the plumber!


 :lol:  :shock: :roll: ;-) ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Although I haven't mentioned it. I wanted you to know that I've been keeping your brother and his drs in my prayers. And also praying for comfort for you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thank you June! Something is working! I have slept much better last night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My first authentic BBQ was at my brother's wedding down near Houston---the spicey pinto beans, corn bread, brisket, ribs, and the whole works....I've been hooked ever since and have tried to re-create it ever since unsuccessfully. But, Sweet Baby Ray's does a great job and it was delicious!!! Another favorite place was near Birmingham where we went to celebrate DD's PhD defense...I'll have to look up the name for you in case you're ever that way.



Marianne818 said:


> Oh Rookie... I am green with envy!!! Sweet Baby Ray's ?? wow! I guess I am just ready for some good pit smoked BBQ, truly the places in my area have no clue. I sincerely need a trip home to TX for some brisket and ribs!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Just know that KTP friends are with you we will hold you in our prayers, nothing is to small, when it effects you and your health. Just know that there is a place you can vent and feel better. YOU ARE NOT ALONE :-D


Just to let Spider know that I am seconding Patches comments.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You just reminded me of my Mom's steak gravy....sounds just like this. Mom probably cooked the steak in bacon grease, but the rest is the same. Haven't had it in years since our steaks usually go on the grill. Back on the farm, though, almost all the meats were fried!! I loved this gravy the next day with the left-over steak mixed in and poured over biscuits!! Yumm



melyn said:


> Hi everyone
> Julie so glad your brother came through the surgery OK, prayers that he recovers well.
> My thoughts and prayers for all those in need and all that may need them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh girl, we are all excited about your visit tomorrow!!! Please don't change your mind!! We do have a chance of rain so are a bit concerned about the drive for you. Since the weather many not be cooperating for being out and about bring some knitting and we can chill out here C suggested going to the deli for lunch, it's always really good food! Our house is small but it is comfy!!


The ONLY way I would cancel would be if you or I had a family emergency! Don't worry about rain; don't like driving in it but do and just go slower. I LOVE the idea of just sitting at the house & knitting. Sending you a PM


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Continued prayers....don't know if you have the same patient privacy laws as we do here, but it's almost impossible to get any information on a patient over the phone....Hopefully, DB and SIL will give the staff permission to relay information to you.


And frustrating as it is for both family and nursing staff the carry on last year when the DJs got info about - forgotten her correct title!Duchess of Cambridge?- shows why it is needed. 
But I do hate the strict privvacy laws which are necessary to protect a minumum number of people. I did think it was taking things to an extreme when we had a lady from the bank telling me that I was not allowed to listen in on a conversation she was having with David- despite David telling her he wanted me to be involved. So I just shut up, said nothing and listened so I at least knew what was going on. No idea what it was about- just remembered the stupidty when the person whose privacy is being protected can't even give permission for their spuse to be involved in the discussion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie glad to hear that your SIL called and DB is looking and doing well. Also happy that you are getting much needed rain. Calling for it here every day again this week thunderstorms possible, possible snow on Friday! If it does wont be here long, hoping not though or we will lose fruit trees again this year. Have an apricot and peach tree and have lost buds the last 2-3 years because of frosts.


Thank you, Pup Lover! Does the threat of thunder storms also bring a threat of tornadoes for you? They are constantly warning us here that the two go together, but we don't get the mile wide ones you can in the US.
It is sad to lose the fruit, but one cannot always take evasive action, and Nature can get in muddles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are two I came across and thought too cute not to share.


LOVE these!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just got a notice that there was a revised Dreambird pattern to be downloaded...did you notice any errors in the original one?



Sorlenna said:


> Monday morning here--did not do much on the computer yesterday and have 30 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Darowil, over the weekend I watched a show about history of the continents, and they talked about Kangaroo Island, where they found lots of fossils--I recognized one of the rock formations from your photos.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is the plumber going to rpovide the iron and vitamin B12 I was going to ask. And then realised that you have gone to bed to wait for the plumber!


Naughty but oh so funny!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My sister-in-law and I are planning on doing the one here---but they are so spread out, we'll probably only hit 6 or so. I'd love to visit StevenBe's....love his website, etc.



kehinkle said:


> There are more LYS in the area but only 16 participated. That was more than enough! Most people had 4 days to do it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

7 hours ago at 6pm I was struggling to stay awake and now here I am at 1am! Maybe I should just head off to bed and see what happens. Or read the KP digest!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's awesome....I'm sure they will enjoy their meal together.



Angora1 said:


> Ben's latest news from his mother:
> 
> Ben is so funny. Usually when he wakes up in the mornings, he doesnt want to eat anything ( unless hes on the steroid), then he wants everything. lol
> 
> Anyway, he loves the movie The Help I think that is one of his favorite movies of all time... When he woke up this morning, he says to me  Mom, you remember that dinner they made in the movie Then Help? Can we have that dinner... you know, sweet potatoes, greens ( which I never made), deviled eggs, cranberry relish, and chicken... Can you make this today mom, please? I told him, I would do it if he came to the store with me and helped me shop for all the ingredients... He is now dressed and ready to go. lol!! First time ever since he started treatment... Thanksgiving all over again... Who wants to come over?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My first authentic BBQ was at my brother's wedding down near Houston---the spicey pinto beans, corn bread, brisket, ribs, and the whole works....I've been hooked ever since and have tried to re-create it ever since unsuccessfully. But, Sweet Baby Ray's does a great job and it was delicious!!! Another favorite place was near Birmingham where we went to celebrate DD's PhD defense...I'll have to look up the name for you in case you're ever that way.


My oldest DS and his wife live in the Birmingham area.. I have only been to visit twice but will probably go more often in the future!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> And frustrating as it is for both family and nursing staff the carry on last year when the DJs got info about - forgotten her correct title!Duchess of Cambridge?- shows why it is needed.
> But I do hate the strict privvacy laws which are necessary to protect a minumum number of people. I did think it was taking things to an extreme when we had a lady from the bank telling me that I was not allowed to listen in on a conversation she was having with David- despite David telling her he wanted me to be involved. So I just shut up, said nothing and listened so I at least knew what was going on. No idea what it was about- just remembered the stupidty when the person whose privacy is being protected can't even give permission for their spuse to be involved in the discussion.


All doctors office here now have papers you sign in which you list who has privy to your files and information. I automatically list all the kids, brother, sister, DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so grateful for everyone's prayers and concern, I can check again in 4 hours time, when the world catches up with me. And by then my bread should be baked!
The pepper sauce is easy and sounds really good- not long now and my meat eater will be home- although his bible, and suit jackets, and Sunday shoes will be packed by now. The flight was leaving at 6am, so they will need to be at the Airport quite soon.



melyn said:


> Hi everyone
> Julie so glad your brother came through the surgery OK, prayers that he recovers well.
> My thoughts and prayers for all those in need and all that may need them.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne - sorry to hear about your aunt..prayers for all of you. Italian sausage calzones sounds like a great dinner....you can add mushrooms and broccoli to make it healthier!!



Marianne818 said:


> Julie, have been holding you and yours in prayers throughout the day and night. Just know my friend that we are all with you in spirit.
> Hope you get that last mouse and can find where they are entering and get it plugged up. Steel wool and cover that with Duct tape and that should be the end to them taking advantage of your hospitality! ;-)
> I finished the baby blanket last night, well still have to weave in the ends of the threads. Will post a picture after that is done. Also took some pictures of my small flower bed that has been bursting with tulips and daffodils and the pansies that have lasted all winter.
> Our skies are cloudy and the ground is saturated once again from rains, but our lakes, rivers and streams are running full which is a wonderful change from the last few years of drought situations. Though it does not sit well with fishing, LOL. I did some checking and the trout are not hitting very well this spring. I plan on waiting till we have a few days of sunshine to make my way to fishing again.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All doctors office here now have papers you sign in which you list who has privy to your files and information. I automatically list all the kids, brother, sister, DH.


Don't think it is that official over here. Can give permission but it is not routinelly done. I would hope that if necessary the docotr would relaise that it was OK to give David info- after all she knows me well enough I think to know that that would be OK. And she would tell me things about Maryanne because I go it often with Maryanne so she knows I know what is going on there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so grateful for everyone's prayers and concern, I can check again in 4 hours time, when the world catches up with me. And by then my bread should be baked!
> The pepper sauce is easy and sounds really good- not long now and my meat eater will be home- although his bible, and suit jackets, and Sunday shoes will be packed by now. The flight was leaving at 6am, so they will need to be at the Airport quite soon.


Did I miss something somewhere Julie?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so grateful for everyone's prayers and concern, I can check again in 4 hours time, when the world catches up with me. And by then my bread should be baked!
> The pepper sauce is easy and sounds really good- not long now and my meat eater will be home- although his bible, and suit jackets, and Sunday shoes will be packed by now. The flight was leaving at 6am, so they will need to be at the Airport quite soon.


Julie did I miss something? Is Fale coming home/visiting today (your today)?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie did I miss something? Is Fale coming home/visiting today (your today)?


10 seconds between our very similarly worded posts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> You get some rest now, this is another answered prayer, heal has began, he will be fine, now you rest OK, and we will continue to pray.


I have done, Patches, but won't know how he is doing for a few hours yet. Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> :lol:  :shock: :roll: ;-) ;-) :thumbup:


 :?: :?: :roll: :idea:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Monday morning here--did not do much on the computer yesterday and have 30 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Darowil, over the weekend I watched a show about history of the continents, and they talked about Kangaroo Island, where they found lots of fossils--I recognized one of the rock formations from your photos.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> ...


Nope, no such luck- we still have another on the loose! 
I reckon Sam's workshop is going to prove one of the largest there has been- it will be interesting when it gets to the Parade of Wingspans!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were in London and Paris for 10 days in late August last year and every single day was devine---only one day of drizzle. My brother said it started raining the day we left and rained for 3 solid days. Rain or not, I still want to go back soon!!


It was like that when we were in London last year too. I am hoping it will be the same when I am there in June.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so grateful for everyone's prayers and concern, I can check again in 4 hours time, when the world catches up with me. And by then my bread should be baked!
> The pepper sauce is easy and sounds really good- not long now and my meat eater will be home- although his bible, and suit jackets, and Sunday shoes will be packed by now. The flight was leaving at 6am, so they will need to be at the Airport quite soon.


Julie did I miss something? Is Fale on his way home now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Marianne! I have told him there is a whole bunch of people praying for him! will find out more at 7. 
It does not sound good for your aunt- this is such a sad time- but has to be lived through. So glad you have worked out how to get Mom there, although it is a long way to go. Will there be a relief driver, or will you undertake the whole journey?



Marianne818 said:


> Julie, have been holding you and yours in prayers throughout the day and night. Just know my friend that we are all with you in spirit.
> Hope you get that last mouse and can find where they are entering and get it plugged up. Steel wool and cover that with Duct tape and that should be the end to them taking advantage of your hospitality! ;-)
> I finished the baby blanket last night, well still have to weave in the ends of the threads. Will post a picture after that is done. Also took some pictures of my small flower bed that has been bursting with tulips and daffodils and the pansies that have lasted all winter.
> Our skies are cloudy and the ground is saturated once again from rains, but our lakes, rivers and streams are running full which is a wonderful change from the last few years of drought situations. Though it does not sit well with fishing, LOL. I did some checking and the trout are not hitting very well this spring. I plan on waiting till we have a few days of sunshine to make my way to fishing again.
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

The way the Data Protection laws are interpreted here can be pretty irritating, too. A recent case in point was a phone call that I received from the dental practice where my husband is registered. They called and asked to speak to him, but he was out. I asked if I could take a message, but they said they could only speak to the patient himself. I knew he had an appointment early the next morning, so I asked them if there was any problem with this - thus confirming that I knew about the appointment. They still refused to give any information, even when I told them that he would not be back home until after the practice had closed, and would need to leave for his appointment next morning before they opened. 'No problem' said the girl, 'He can leave a message on the answerphone'. As it was they who wished to speak to him, and he had nothing to tell them, this would have been pretty pointless.

Fortunately, when he arrived for his appointment, it emerged that they had only called to remind him that he was due in. How his right to privacy would have been breached by confirming to a person who clearly already knew the date and time of his treatment, that it was still scheduled to go ahead, I am at a loss to understand.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - sorry to hear about your aunt..prayers for all of you. ItalianBeef calzones sounds like a great dinner....you can add mushrooms and broccoli to make it healthier!!


Italian beef calzones sound yummy where was that receipt please?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Naughty but oh so funny!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My SIL was quite heartened too, I will know more in a few hours! That mouse eluded me last night- but I have some more traps to set around.



Poledra65 said:


> Morning world, all caught up now and halfway through my 1st coffee.
> Julie, so glad to hear things sound like they are on the right track for your brothers healing, good color is a good sign.
> Now for the pesky mice, I sure hope they decide sooner than later that your house is dangerous to them and move somewhere else.
> Its, oh dear, poor Buster, I just heard the patter of Mocha's little feet (he's the whippet) coming down the hall and then a terrible moan and sigh from Buster, Mocha had gone and squeezed in between buster head and the back of the sofa. He's been know to sit and lay on Buster, he's such a long suffering guy. lol
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> 10 seconds between our very similarly worded posts!


LOL...made me feel glad I wasn't the only one too!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie yes we can get tornados this time of year, we have not had anything that severe so far, though with the temperature changes they are saying we could get this week I spose it could he possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora this is so good to hear! May he continue to be hungry!



Angora1 said:


> Ben's latest news from his mother:
> 
> Ben is so funny. Usually when he wakes up in the mornings, he doesnt want to eat anything ( unless hes on the steroid), then he wants everything. lol
> 
> Anyway, he loves the movie The Help I think that is one of his favorite movies of all time... When he woke up this morning, he says to me  Mom, you remember that dinner they made in the movie Then Help? Can we have that dinner... you know, sweet potatoes, greens ( which I never made), deviled eggs, cranberry relish, and chicken... Can you make this today mom, please? I told him, I would do it if he came to the store with me and helped me shop for all the ingredients... He is now dressed and ready to go. lol!! First time ever since he started treatment... Thanksgiving all over again... Who wants to come over?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so grateful for everyone's prayers and concern, I can check again in 4 hours time, when the world catches up with me. And by then my bread should be baked!
> The pepper sauce is easy and sounds really good- not long now and my meat eater will be home- although his bible, and suit jackets, and Sunday shoes will be packed by now. The flight was leaving at 6am, so they will need to be at the Airport quite soon.


Did I miss a post? Does this mean Fale is coming home? :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There are quite a few great BBQ places around there---I'll find out which one it was....just remember the smokers out back and the grills up front so you begin salivating immediately!!



Marianne818 said:


> My oldest DS and his wife live in the Birmingham area.. I have only been to visit twice but will probably go more often in the future!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Does that mean that Fale is on his way?



Lurker 2 said:


> I am so grateful for everyone's prayers and concern, I can check again in 4 hours time, when the world catches up with me. And by then my bread should be baked!
> The pepper sauce is easy and sounds really good- not long now and my meat eater will be home- although his bible, and suit jackets, and Sunday shoes will be packed by now. The flight was leaving at 6am, so they will need to be at the Airport quite soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Kathy!



kehinkle said:


> Good day to all. Cold and windy in western WI. I need to fuel up but hate to go outside. Have to leave in a bit to go get the freight for IN.
> Spider, prayers for you and your husband. My SIL is out of work but I don't think he is looking too hard at this point. Thank goodness that my DD has a good job. But the expenses shouldn't all fall on her. It would be a bit different if he would help out at home more but he doesn't. What kind of work does he do?
> Julie, good news that surgery went well. Continued prayers for his recovery. Happy mouse hunting.
> Posting pix of the things I bought at the yarn hop. Most of it is mercerized cotton. Those are the ones that jumped out at me. Some new needle brands to try along with a new crochet hook. The square looking things are point protectors. Also some st markers. I will try to get a pic of the charms I received later.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, Julie, please tell us, is Fale on the way for a visit or even to stay?
Either one would ease your mind and stress I'm sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful time!!! My brother completed the project there earlier this year and decided a year away from family in Dallas, TX was enough and opted for a job back there...so glad we took the opportunity to visit him while in London when we could.



NanaCaren said:


> It was like that when we were in London last year too. I am hoping it will be the same when I am there in June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Three hours now before I can ring! thanks for the prayers! He has been a good Dad- so I guess this will be pay back time to some extent. the big thing missing for them is that none of the children has married yet- so no GC. And if Lisa leaves it much longer she will have to adopt!



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie - was scanning all the posts since last night to see of news of your DB. So good that his color is good. Will continue to pray for healing quickly. Wonderful that the family is coming together to provide the 24/7 care he will need when he gets home. Also glad you are finally getting your much needed rain!
> 
> Angora - Take care of yourself today; sorry you are lethargic. My DH always says rest when you need to, eat when need to, nothing to be ashamed of regardless of the time. He's finally convinced me and I feel much better. So just rest. Hugs to you Also great news about Ben!
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> : Zoe
> 
> -Combine all ingredients and serve with crackers, pita chips, or a spoon


 :thumbup:  :-D  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Continued prayers....don't know if you have the same patient privacy laws as we do here, but it's almost impossible to get any information on a patient over the phone....Hopefully, DB and SIL will give the staff permission to relay information to you.


It will be of the nature- he is comfortable, or critical or some other short hand. But at least they will be able to give me some idea of whether he is breathing on his own account again or not!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Italian beef calzones sound yummy where was that receipt please?


http://menumusings.blogspot.com/2012/06/italian-sausage-calzones-with-homemade.html

It was just a suggestion on what to do with the Italian sausage that Marianne was thawing for dinner and wasn't sure what to make. I make mine with whateve I have leftover....as a matter of fact, I have some grilled chicken and asparagus left from Friday's dinner and think I'll make a calzone with these plus some swiss cheese and white sauce...I don't use a fancy press--- just roll it out and cut it with the edge of a small stainless steel mixing bowl, fold over and then seal with a fork.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did I miss something somewhere Julie?


darowil and Gwen, sorry badly expressed - the flight today is the Gt niece and nephew going over to see her new sister, for the school holidays, Fale won't be back till early June- but that is only a month and a half away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie did I miss something? Is Fale on his way home now?


sorry Pup Lover- I expressed my self badly- won't see Fale for about another month and a half! But that will not be very long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The way the Data Protection laws are interpreted here can be pretty irritating, too. A recent case in point was a phone call that I received from the dental practice where my husband is registered. They called and asked to speak to him, but he was out. I asked if I could take a message, but they said they could only speak to the patient himself. I knew he had an appointment early the next morning, so I asked them if there was any problem with this - thus confirming that I knew about the appointment. They still refused to give any information, even when I told them that he would not be back home until after the practice had closed, and would need to leave for his appointment next morning before they opened. 'No problem' said the girl, 'He can leave a message on the answerphone'. As it was they who wished to speak to him, and he had nothing to tell them, this would have been pretty pointless.
> 
> Fortunately, when he arrived for his appointment, it emerged that they had only called to remind him that he was due in. How his right to privacy would have been breached by confirming to a person who clearly already knew the date and time of his treatment, that it was still scheduled to go ahead, I am at a loss to understand.


It can be so ridiculous and frustrating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie yes we can get tornados this time of year, we have not had anything that severe so far, though with the temperature changes they are saying we could get this week I spose it could he possible.


Well lets hope these are just thunder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rookie and Caren, sorry I put it badly- he is not due home for another month and a half!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil and Gwen, sorry badly expressed - the flight today is the Gt niece and nephew going over to see her new sister, for the school holidays, Fale won't be back till early June- but that is only a month and a half away.


Not a problem Julie! I think we all were just excited for you. And 1 and 1/2 months will fly by. What a wonderful reunion that will be for you too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie and Caren, sorry I put it badly- he is not due home for another month and a half!


I will count the days with you to help the time go by quickly.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 5 --- looks yummy. We can get the Ranch dressing in powdered form and also in the creamy state...which one do I use in this recipe? Will try this one soon----bet it would taste good on steamed vegetables and baked potatoes also.


A packet of dressing mix is about 30grams wet weight (not dry weight). I would simply just use the Ranch dressing from the bottle and add enough to suit your texture. Not enough to make it runny but enough for a dip! hahahah, just "eyeball it". Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, we were just so excited, but as you say, a month and half will go quickly, hopefully. Hopefully you will have to find other diversions soon though so time goes quickly as hopefully you'll have all the mice disposed of. 
Well, caught up again and I need to hop off of here and head to stepmothers to help research her Orchid she bought so that we know what kind it is and what kind of care it needs. 
See you all later, hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem Julie! I think we all were just excited for you. And 1 and 1/2 months will fly by. What a wonderful reunion that will be for you too.


It will also be a bit of a shock to my system having to live around his needs again, but I deliberately chose to renew my vows, especially the in sickness and in health.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will count the days with you to help the time go by quickly.


It will be so much the same time of year for us both!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil and Gwen, sorry badly expressed - the flight today is the Gt niece and nephew going over to see her new sister, for the school holidays, Fale won't be back till early June- but that is only a month and a half away.


That makes more sense- that was what my understanding was of when Fale was coming back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, we were just so excited, but as you say, a month and half will go quickly, hopefully. Hopefully you will have to find other diversions soon though so time goes quickly as hopefully you'll have all the mice disposed of.
> Well, caught up again and I need to hop off of here and head to stepmothers to help research her Orchid she bought so that we know what kind it is and what kind of care it needs.
> See you all later, hugs.


It will be really good to have the extra hand for the lawn mowing and similar tasks- Fale is very helpful also peeling potatoes and other vegetables for me, and other tasks around the kitchen. And he is so enthusiastic about the home made bread. that reminds me I better go and weigh out my loaf!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be so much the same time of year for us both!


Yes it will be. Jamie is also counting the days, she says 54 days from today. Give or take one or two.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I have cast on and knit the first row for the wingspan. I am using red acrylic and white acrylic yarns with the plan being that I will have one wedge of red then white, etc. I am planning to do an i-cord bind off around the neckline. What do you all think of that i-cord bind off and who has done one? Zoe  
I found an instruction video for it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have read up...can't remember it all, though...congrats to Bronwen on the new job and glad to hear your brother's coming along, Julie.

Spider, sending good thoughts!



RookieRetiree said:


> I just got a notice that there was a revised Dreambird pattern to be downloaded...did you notice any errors in the original one?


I got that too, and it seems that she has added one in another language rather than made corrections to the original. So I don't think it is one I need worry about.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Good day to all. Cold and windy in western WI. I need to fuel up but hate to go outside. Have to leave in a bit to go get the freight for IN.
> Spider, prayers for you and your husband. My SIL is out of work but I don't think he is looking too hard at this point. Thank goodness that my DD has a good job. But the expenses shouldn't all fall on her. It would be a bit different if he would help out at home more but he doesn't. What kind of work does he do?
> Julie, good news that surgery went well. Continued prayers for his recovery. Happy mouse hunting.
> Posting pix of the things I bought at the yarn hop. Most of it is mercerized cotton. Those are the ones that jumped out at me. Some new needle brands to try along with a new crochet hook. The square looking things are point protectors. Also some st markers. I will try to get a pic of the charms I received later.
> ...


Nice starch, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I gather day one was rather slack, mostly sorting out the paper work- getting the computer to accept her logon password, and so on. DGS was telling me all about his trains, and DGD had some new nail polish, including a dayglo varnish, and how she had been swinging over the river on a willow tree- how it was both scary and exciting. It is really great, now DGS wants to talk- it has become important to help him explain- he holds things up, and hopes I can see them- but we are not on Skype yet!



Sorlenna said:


> I have read up...can't remember it all, though...congrats to Bronwen on the new job and glad to hear your brother's coming along, Julie.
> 
> Spider, sending good thoughts!
> 
> I got that too, and it seems that she has added one in another language rather than made corrections to the original. So I don't think it is one I need worry about.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are two I came across and thought too cute not to share.


LOL LOL O. :lol: can't stop laughing, that is great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Naughty but oh so funny!


Lol What!!!!!!! :-D alright now. :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Julie did I miss something? Is Fale on his way home now?


What???


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem Julie! I think we all were just excited for you. And 1 and 1/2 months will fly by. What a wonderful reunion that will be for you too.


Double ditto


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just got a notice that there was a revised Dreambird pattern to be downloaded...did you notice any errors in the original one?


I got that too, but it was just to say that it is now printed in Danish as well!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Where was this at Kaye?
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop. It features a shawl with the thistle and NZ fern.According to the book it was designed for a Scottish lass who worked on a NZ merino farm before returning to Scotland to be married. It was spun from yarn from one of the merino fleeces. It looks stunning, but the lady who was given the book has not been able to knit it so I have been asked if I would. I have never used charts before but I would love to try it. There is also a Kowhai and fern shawl - so beautiful ! This book is very good with lots of tips as well as techniques. The Shetland shawl pattern is just exquisite. So many I would like to do. I guess I am going to do the Thistle and Fern shawl next.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop.


Ooh, how lucky! I have that book and it is amazing--haven't done any of them yet, though...a bit intimidating!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop. It features a shawl with the thistle and NZ fern.According to the book it was designed for a Scottish lass who worked on a NZ merino farm before returning to Scotland to be married. It was spun from yarn from one of the merino fleeces. It looks stunning, but the lady who was given the book has not been able to knit it so I have been asked if I would. I have never used charts before but I would love to try it. There is also a Kowhai and fern shawl - so beautiful ! This book is very good with lots of tips as well as techniques. The Shetland shawl pattern is just exquisite. So many I would like to do. I guess I am going to do the Thistle and Fern shawl next.


Beautiful one day, I will be able to knit like that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop. It features a shawl with the thistle and NZ fern.According to the book it was designed for a Scottish lass who worked on a NZ merino farm before returning to Scotland to be married. It was spun from yarn from one of the merino fleeces. It looks stunning, but the lady who was given the book has not been able to knit it so I have been asked if I would. I have never used charts before but I would love to try it. There is also a Kowhai and fern shawl - so beautiful ! This book is very good with lots of tips as well as techniques. The Shetland shawl pattern is just exquisite. So many I would like to do. I guess I am going to do the Thistle and Fern shawl next.


They look lovely dollyclaire! and a lot of work! My latest commission is for an optical white shawl- but it won't be this big!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop. It features a shawl with the thistle and NZ fern.According to the book it was designed for a Scottish lass who worked on a NZ merino farm before returning to Scotland to be married.
> 
> OH that is stunning. I want one, maybe in a very pale blue or pink.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy winging it's way to alastair.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I know there are many more than just Angora, who have been concerned for my brother, forgive me if I just post this once!
> 
> Alastair is now in Intensive Care, he warned me it would be about 24 hours before they know fully how his systems are functioning, and before they return him to consciousness. I am sorry to have been so slow to post but Zara, my young helper turned up unexpectedly, ready to give me an hour of her time. could not have been organised better, with all the cleaning down from the mice- however she spotted another one- so before I go to bed I must set the traps again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

News special report...2 explosions just went off at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Lot of folks injured. Keep them in your prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> News special report...2 explosions just went off at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Lot of folks injured. Keep them in your prayers.


I have just heard about it from a friend in the UK. NOw watching it on the tv.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - who is andre rieu?

sam



dollyclaire said:


> That is wonderful I have not been following the Masters on tv this year, too busy listening and watching Andre Rieu who has been on Sky Arts since Easter while working on my crochet bag. Not so easy to watch the golf and do the crochet without making mistakes lol I now wish I had watched as I do enjoy Adam's style of play. What an achievement for him. He will be so proud as he should be, he is the first Aussie to win .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy winging it's way to alastair.
> 
> sam


thanks Sam !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollyclaire - who is andre rieu?
> 
> sam


as dollyclaire is now offline he is a Dutch conductor, mostly popular to light classical music.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good afternoon - i am definitely needing to start an earlier bedtime if i want to keep up with you ladies. seventy pages and monday is not over yet. goodness.

we are having hazy sunlight - i'm not complaining - i'll take any sunlight we can get - it is warm enough to have the front door open enough so the furry ones can get in and out freely.

roomba has just finished her daily chores - i think i may start her again - i think she was lazy this morning and did not sweep very long - will let her charge a little - empty the bin and get her moving again. love that purring sound as she sweeps the floor and i am here with you.

blue butterfly suggested i start giving needle size in mm as well sa american size - do any of you have a convertor i could copy? please.

i am a new user of skype - i apologize to any of you whom i seem to have called too often - myfanwy made clear that just because your name pops up does not mean you are trying to call me - just that you are on line. thank you myfanwy -i do appreciate that bit of knowledge.

if anyone does wish to skype me it is "thewren41"

i need to get a cup of something to drink nd then i am here for the long haul - i am almost afraid to see how many pages there are on my workshop. lol

only ten pages to catch up on so i best get busy.

sam

i hope everyone has a good week - prayers and healing energy to everyone whether you need it or not - myfanwy - i have been thinking of alastair all morning - hope the report is good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two and a half hours

sam



Pontuf said:


> I think Ft. Wayne is a little closer but not so many flights . I also checked Dayton. Lots of flights into Columbus. Sam how far to Columbus?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good afternoon - i am definitely needing to start an earlier bedtime if i want to keep up with you ladies. seventy pages and monday is not over yet. goodness.
> 
> we are having hazy sunlight - i'm not complaining - i'll take any sunlight we can get - it is warm enough to have the front door open enough so the furry ones can get in and out freely.
> 
> ...


sorry Sam if I sounded a bit sharp- I was a bit flustered because I had only just sat down to the computer, and was caught trying to cope with several things at once!
Still waiting to hear what has happened in Boston- some of the photos are very graphic...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I spoke briefly with Alastair this morning- he said he was very groggy- which is very understandable, but good that he is breathing etc..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - just make your own pie dough - that is all the pillsbury dough is. it's just a bit more work.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Oh I do wish we were still able to get Pillsbury Dough here, these sound soooo good. We used to have adverts for Pillsbury on the tv and I loved the danish pastries ready made but then they disappeared off tv and then in the supermarkets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - when heidi makes a purse or i knit her one (she has a purse fetish - she usually has a new one every couple months - and never throws them away) she uses a webbing strap that matches her purse - she likes to carry them over her shoulder so that the strap is crosswise over her body.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Nearly there Sam. I just have the flap to do then I will line it. I have not decided on the handles yet. The one that the lys owner did in the workshop has an icord with piping in it to stiffen it. Not sure if I want that or perhaps if I could get a nice wooden handle wide enough to sit over the rests on my crutch. I will need to decide soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so are we but so far mother nature has not cooperated.

sam



TNS said:


> We are shedding our thermals today as we are getting into double figures C and it feels so mild!! But then we are supposed to be having Spring now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to hear how you like your pie. cheddar cheese is the best. and eat it warm. i also like to pour heavy cream over warm apple pie - almost like having an apple dumpling.

sam



darowil said:


> And he's Adelaide born- though whether or not he has any more connection to Adelaide I have no idea.
> 
> Well went of this morning expectin gto be back nd 10 hours later I sm finally back- with of course many extra pages to read! No idea what I have been doing. Started an apple pie -with of course shop bought pastry, I too can never manage decnet pastry. Don't too well with shop stuff but better. Then David rang and asked me to go and get him with stuff he had bought for MAryannes palce and now about 3 hours later we have returned. I have got he apple pie in the oven- having switched the apples off and got hte pastry out of the frezzer I figured I had better do so. We did get fed at MAryanne's place so don't need it. Well did we ever need it? Added cheese to one half (if we don't llike it the other half will still be OK and we can try it with a slice on top to see which we prefer.
> While I was in the shop today I found DreamWhip! So now I can start looking at the recipes that call for this type of thing! Maybe that is not such a good thing to have found come to think of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you can skype me anytime! Love chatting with you. I did go to away status for awhile last night cause I had to get some knitting done but that was not against anyone. You know me...I love to talk.



thewren said:


> good afternoon - i am definitely needing to start an earlier bedtime if i want to keep up with you ladies. seventy pages and monday is not over yet. goodness.
> 
> we are having hazy sunlight - i'm not complaining - i'll take any sunlight we can get - it is warm enough to have the front door open enough so the furry ones can get in and out freely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke briefly with Alastair this morning- he said he was very groggy- which is very understandable, but good that he is breathing etc..


Awesome that you got to speak with him too! that must have been comforting.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop. It features a shawl with the thistle and NZ fern.According to the book it was designed for a Scottish lass who worked on a NZ merino farm before returning to Scotland to be married.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry Sam if I sounded a bit sharp- I was a bit flustered because I had only just sat down to the computer, and was caught trying to cope with several things at once!
> Still waiting to hear what has happened in Boston- some of the photos are very graphic...


there are 2 confirmed deaths. the number of injured is yet to be determined.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - that does sound good five - thanks for sharing.

sam

can't believe you are getting more snow - does spring ever come to your neck of the woods?



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning! Well, I woke up to fresh falling snow this morning. We will have 20-26 cm of snow by the time this system moves out on Friday! Lots of fluff and nonsense! What a good time to stay inside and knit and hmmm, snack too! Here is a snacking idea for these days: Zoe
> 
> Summertime Dip....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry Sam if I sounded a bit sharp- I was a bit flustered because I had only just sat down to the computer, and was caught trying to cope with several things at once!
> Still waiting to hear what has happened in Boston- some of the photos are very graphic...


Just said there have been 2 deaths and at least 23 injuries related to the explosion in Boston. Horrible.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just said there have been 2 deaths and at least 23 injuries related to the explosion in Boston. Horrible.


This is so sad. One of the oldest marathons. My heart goes out to all those families involved.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Sam: They have just announced that there has been an explosion at the Boston Marathon and then a second one. Others may also post this. Two people have passed.

Patricia


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is so sad. One of the oldest marathons. My heart goes out to all those families involved.


I know. I am stunned and focused on the reports. Just said hospital received information stating there was ossible haz-mat materials involved. I just can not begin to understand what purpose doing something like this serves. Pray, pray, pray.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't help but wonder that if it is terrorist driven, and in lieu of N. Korea's stance lately and today being the celebration there of the origination of N.Korea if they had anything to do with it. It scares me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds perfect.....thanks so much.



5mmdpns said:


> A packet of dressing mix is about 30grams wet weight (not dry weight). I would simply just use the Ranch dressing from the bottle and add enough to suit your texture. Not enough to make it runny but enough for a dip! hahahah, just "eyeball it". Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know. I am stunned and focused on the reports. Just said hospital received information stating there was ossible haz-mat materials involved. I just can not begin to understand what purpose doing something like this serves. Pray, pray, pray.


I know it what has the world come to. These people had to work hard to qualify to even be able to run in this marathon. I do hope that none of our KP people have been affected by this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can't help but wonder that if it is terrorist driven, and in lieu of N. Korea's stance lately and today being the celebration there of the origination of N.Korea if they had anything to do with it. It scares me.


That has not been ruled out. I know there is talk of increasing security at London's Marathon on Sunday because of this. Very scary indeed.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Please start praying for Boston right now, all those people so sad. My heart hurts,found more bombs, before they went off. Sad day sad say.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Please start praying for Boston right now, all those people so sad. My heart hurts,found more bombs, before they went off. Sad day sad say.


I know so very very sad to have such a happy day turn out like this. They have just now announced there has been another explosion at the JFK Library.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

applebee's used to have some really good salads using chicken broiled or baked (the chicken that is) but they are not longer on the menu. i could live on good salads.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> So sorry Sam, I did miss spell the name, my bad! Zaxby's Zalads are from a food chain that specializes in chicken. their (Z)salads are some of the best in our small area. (They also have fantastic wings)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love those kinds of books....I may never get good enough to make the items, but it sure does inspire me to push myself in each project.



dollyclaire said:


> I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop. It features a shawl with the thistle and NZ fern.According to the book it was designed for a Scottish lass who worked on a NZ merino farm before returning to Scotland to be married. It was spun from yarn from one of the merino fleeces. It looks stunning, but the lady who was given the book has not been able to knit it so I have been asked if I would. I have never used charts before but I would love to try it. There is also a Kowhai and fern shawl - so beautiful ! This book is very good with lots of tips as well as techniques. The Shetland shawl pattern is just exquisite. So many I would like to do. I guess I am going to do the Thistle and Fern shawl next.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - a triple gwenie.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> It is interesting to see Rory, and all the young golfers slowly working their way to the top. We watch Golf every weekend and it is great that an Irish youngster and now an Aussie have won.
> 
> Our Mike Weir is having a tough time of it this past two years, but that is the way it is in sports. I am sure more Aussies will be winning as there are quite a few right up there too. I felt sorry for Angel though, especially with that one shot that ended up on the lip of the cup. which at that time likely would have won it for him. However, he has won one already and we cheered when the final shot was played yesterday.
> 
> I know that Australia is celebrating - so are two Canadians.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be there.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Ben's latest news from his mother:
> 
> Ben is so funny. Usually when he wakes up in the mornings, he doesnt want to eat anything ( unless hes on the steroid), then he wants everything. lol
> 
> Anyway, he loves the movie The Help I think that is one of his favorite movies of all time... When he woke up this morning, he says to me  Mom, you remember that dinner they made in the movie Then Help? Can we have that dinner... you know, sweet potatoes, greens ( which I never made), deviled eggs, cranberry relish, and chicken... Can you make this today mom, please? I told him, I would do it if he came to the store with me and helped me shop for all the ingredients... He is now dressed and ready to go. lol!! First time ever since he started treatment... Thanksgiving all over again... Who wants to come over?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know so very very sad to have such a happy day turn out like this. They have just now announced there has been another explosion at the JFK Library.


What news report are you watching; haven't heard this yet. Just switched to CNN...wait just announce it on CNN


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The fact that he could talk to you is a great sign....prayers continuing!!



Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke briefly with Alastair this morning- he said he was very groggy- which is very understandable, but good that he is breathing etc..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What news report are you watching; haven't heard this yet. Just switched to CNN


It was on our news broadcast too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The fact that he could talk to you is a great sign....prayers continuing!!


Hopefully from here on it's just routine!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the yarn kathy - especially the berocco - lovely color.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Good day to all. Cold and windy in western WI. I need to fuel up but hate to go outside. Have to leave in a bit to go get the freight for IN.
> Spider, prayers for you and your husband. My SIL is out of work but I don't think he is looking too hard at this point. Thank goodness that my DD has a good job. But the expenses shouldn't all fall on her. It would be a bit different if he would help out at home more but he doesn't. What kind of work does he do?
> Julie, good news that surgery went well. Continued prayers for his recovery. Happy mouse hunting.
> Posting pix of the things I bought at the yarn hop. Most of it is mercerized cotton. Those are the ones that jumped out at me. Some new needle brands to try along with a new crochet hook. The square looking things are point protectors. Also some st markers. I will try to get a pic of the charms I received later.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What news report are you watching; haven't heard this yet. Just switched to CNN...wait just announce it on CNN


I am watching BBC America, they had better coverage to begin with. I first heard it from a friend in the UK before I heard anything in the US.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the last one poledra - all of them are very funny - thanks for sharing.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here are two I came across and thought too cute not to share.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad that you had a good rest myfanwy - makes it easier to face the day.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you June! Something is working! I have slept much better last night.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollyclaire - who is andre rieu?
> 
> sam


He is a violinist from Holland who has put together a wonderful orchestra of musicians who love Johann Strauss music. The orchestra is called the Johann Strauss orchestra. He has given concerts all over the world including Japan, New York, Australia etc. he does play classical music but somehow it is not serious highbrow stuff. Also from musicals light opera love songs and always familiar songs of the country he is performing in. he has wonderful female solo singers and 3 gents called The Platin Tenors. Andre has a wonderful showmanship about him, I would imagine you would come away from his concerts with a smile on your face and your heart full of music. At his concerts people are waltzing in the aisles! I have recorded quite a few of his concerts to watch again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> glad that you had a good rest myfanwy - makes it easier to face the day.
> 
> sam


has not stopped me from falling asleep still- I may just have to rest up today!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke briefly with Alastair this morning- he said he was very groggy- which is very understandable, but good that he is breathing etc..


Another answered prayer,


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> There are more LYS in the area but only 16 participated. That was more than enough! Most people had 4 days to do it.


Am I correct with this name? Is the Three Kittens yarn store in St Paul? I was in Minneapolis, St Paul about 10 years ago, at a conference where one of the delegates was knitting. We got into conversation and later in the week, she took me to the lovely yarn shop. An enormous stock and very friendly and knowledgeable staff.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what happens when the stress hormones relax....which probably happened as soon as you heard DB's voice!


Lurker 2 said:


> has not stopped me from falling asleep still- I may just have to rest up today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what happens when the stress hormones relax....which probably happened as soon as you heard DB's voice!


have not even got the concentration to knit at the moment- oh well Zoe is snowed in- I am rained in!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know. I am stunned and focused on the reports. Just said hospital received information stating there was ossible haz-mat materials involved. I just can not begin to understand what purpose doing something like this serves. Pray, pray, pray.


Double ditto,  can't stop crying for those families.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i missed something - if you see what in your backyard?

sam



Sandy said:


> Definitely move!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful shawls - i would love to try the bottom one.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop. It features a shawl with the thistle and NZ fern.According to the book it was designed for a Scottish lass who worked on a NZ merino farm before returning to Scotland to be married. It was spun from yarn from one of the merino fleeces. It looks stunning, but the lady who was given the book has not been able to knit it so I have been asked if I would. I have never used charts before but I would love to try it. There is also a Kowhai and fern shawl - so beautiful ! This book is very good with lots of tips as well as techniques. The Shetland shawl pattern is just exquisite. So many I would like to do. I guess I am going to do the Thistle and Fern shawl next.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> have not even got the concentration to knit at the moment- oh well Zoe is snowed in- I am rained in!


Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.

Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just found a used one on amazon - i may need to buy it.

sam

it is a little daunting though.



Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, how lucky! I have that book and it is amazing--haven't done any of them yet, though...a bit intimidating!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> has not stopped me from falling asleep still- I may just have to rest up today!


And so you should, please rest, don't want you to get sick, OK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are two dead - what is this world coming to?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> News special report...2 explosions just went off at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Lot of folks injured. Keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.
> 
> Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


That is absolutely fabulous and gorgeous Sorlenna. WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravissimo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> as dollyclaire is now offline he is a Dutch conductor, mostly popular to light classical music.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing to apologize for myfanwy - i just appreciated the information.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sorry Sam if I sounded a bit sharp- I was a bit flustered because I had only just sat down to the computer, and was caught trying to cope with several things at once!
> Still waiting to hear what has happened in Boston- some of the photos are very graphic...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my, I hadn't heard the news. I will have to check. Much of the world has gone crazy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent myfanwy - so glad that you had a chance to talk to him - the healing energy continues.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke briefly with Alastair this morning- he said he was very groggy- which is very understandable, but good that he is breathing etc..


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is absolutely fabulous and gorgeous Sorlenna. WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravissimo


Thank you so much! I learned a lot from it, that's for sure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i was growing up in the fifties everyone was worried about the abomb and the russians - remember duck and cover?

that pales in comparison to what we have gong on today - terrorist from abroad and homegrown - school shootings - north korea - it is as though the whole world has gone mad.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I can't help but wonder that if it is terrorist driven, and in lieu of N. Korea's stance lately and today being the celebration there of the origination of N.Korea if they had anything to do with it. It scares me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.
> 
> Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


I love the colours, very well done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks dollyclaire - sounds like my kind of music.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> He is a violinist from Holland who has put together a wonderful orchestra of musicians who love Johann Strauss music. The orchestra is called the Johann Strauss orchestra. He has given concerts all over the world including Japan, New York, Australia etc. he does play classical music but somehow it is not serious highbrow stuff. Also from musicals light opera love songs and always familiar songs of the country he is performing in. he has wonderful female solo singers and 3 gents called The Platin Tenors. Andre has a wonderful showmanship about him, I would imagine you would come away from his concerts with a smile on your face and your heart full of music. At his concerts people are waltzing in the aisles! I have recorded quite a few of his concerts to watch again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can work out how to post some of the photos Vicky took last weekend while we were away. Don't know if I can work out how to get them from Dropbox.


Wow - what great pictures. Sure wish I could see these in person. Is the rock malachite? The pattern reminds me of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.
> 
> Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


Simply beautiful Sorlenna.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

listen to your body myfanwy - rest. soothing energy coming your way.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> have not even got the concentration to knit at the moment- oh well Zoe is snowed in- I am rained in!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Listening to the BBC news. Explosions, and the situation is on-going. Prayers for the families and for all affected.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> when i was growing up in the fifties everyone was worried about the abomb and the russians - remember duck and cover?
> 
> that pales in comparison to what we have gong on today - terrorist from abroad and homegrown - school shootings - north korea - it is as though the whole world has gone mad.
> 
> sam


I agree Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sorlenna - love the color of the feathers.

sam

could you estimate how much yarn you used for each feather?



Sorlenna said:


> Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.
> 
> Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Hello everyone from a beautiful day in Texas. Last Tuesday, it was 80 degrees, but dropped overnight to 40 degrees on Wednesday. Crazy place. . Corned beef with sauerkraut is such a wonderful combination. For the Reuben lovers, here is one with chicken that you might enjoy.
> 
> Thanks for this recipe. Sounds like it would be great for company. I've bookmarked it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Gwen--am debating whether to work on a wingspan as well or try to get some of my other things done...are you doing a wingspan also?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely sorlenna - love the color of the feathers.
> 
> sam
> 
> could you estimate how much yarn you used for each feather?


Oh, I will weigh the yarn and make a guess shortly--can't get to my scale at the moment!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you measure it in yards also - please.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I will weigh the yarn and make a guess shortly--can't get to my scale at the moment!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, Gwen--am debating whether to work on a wingspan as well or try to get some of my other things done...are you doing a wingspan also?


I am going to give it a try.  I did already tell Sam that I will start but that I do have a few scarves to get done by June in order to prepare for the workshop I'm doing in Aug for the Christmas thingy. Very basic advance beginner patterns but I've been slow in getting them done and must get photos to Designer by June.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your shawl is amazing!!!! You're setting a pretty high bar for me to try to reach!!!



Sorlenna said:


> Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.
> 
> Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.
> 
> Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


Absolutely wonderful Sorlenna-- I am in awe of you. I got two feathers done and then got sidetracked. you are such a great knitter.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My thoughts are with all the people in Boston. The daughter of a friend of mine was running in the marathon today. She hasn't been able to get any information - although her husband is down there so she is sitting by the phone waiting for a call to say they are both okay. Makes you wonder what the world is coming to. Prayers for everyone involved. Shirley



thewren said:


> when i was growing up in the fifties everyone was worried about the abomb and the russians - remember duck and cover?
> 
> that pales in comparison to what we have gong on today - terrorist from abroad and homegrown - school shootings - north korea - it is as though the whole world has gone mad.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> could you measure it in yards also - please.
> 
> sam


I'm figuring yards by weight--I used 11g of the sock yarn (all the greens) and 19g of the sport yarn (the blue). I did 2 feathers in each of the colors and used 50-55 yds of each (works out to about 25-27 yds per feather, using the size 3 needle). So you really could make it scrappy and use up bits and bobs--good for me to know also!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am going to give it a try.  I did already tell Sam that I will start but that I do have a few scarves to get done by June in order to prepare for the workshop I'm doing in Aug for the Christmas thingy. Very basic advance beginner patterns but I've been slow in getting them done and must get photos to Designer by June.


I'm thinking maybe I'd use Patons Lace for it--have some in two different colors, but I'm leaning toward the gray toned one. I really *should* be working on something else, though...I have such a list right now. DD and are doing a show in late August, and while that seems a long time from now, we knitters know better! Plus I need a baby sweater design...and to finish the poncho I have on the crochet hook, and...and...LOL



RookieRetiree said:


> Your shawl is amazing!!!! You're setting a pretty high bar for me to try to reach!!!


If you follow the pattern, yours will be spectacular, too--once you get the hang of it, it goes pretty fast, even for a middling speed knitter like me. I just did a bit every night and there it is. I still have to block it, too.



Designer1234 said:


> Absolutely wonderful Sorlenna-- I am in awe of you. I got two feathers done and then got sidetracked. you are such a great knitter.


Thank you--that means a lot! I think I knew I had to press on with that one (so many things I start, put aside, and then forget where I was or don't have the gumption to keep going). Knowing y'all were waiting helped a lot. :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My thoughts are with all the people in Boston. The daughter of a friend of mine was running in the marathon today. She hasn't been able to get any information - although her husband is down there so she is sitting by the phone waiting for a call to say they are both okay. Makes you wonder what the world is coming to. Prayers for everyone involved. Shirley


I heard a report that was asking people to text if possible rather than call to conserve bandwidth. I hope she hears soon and they are okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

So Julie, is he going to come home to stay or just a long visit? It will be good either way. 

Dollyclaire, that's beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> News special report...2 explosions just went off at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Lot of folks injured. Keep them in your prayers.


Thank you for posting, I've been trying to find out what happened, as people posted about something in Boston, but nothing anywhere said what. 
Prayers for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So Julie, is he going to come home to stay or just a long visit? It will be good either way.
> 
> Dollyclaire, that's beautiful.


at this stage I have no idea I really need to talk it through with him
My feeling is he is really going to miss the busy-ness of life with the family- but maybe he likes the quiet life too.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> absolutely spider - there is energy and prayers flying into the nether for your husband - am i paraphrasing this right - "with faith all things are possible".
> 
> we have your back spider - lean on us whenever you need to.
> 
> sam


Been traveling all day today is have a lot catch up on. Thanks Sam. Means a lot it has been a tough year and I do so hope it gets better.
Happy for the Aussies winning The Masters. Watched all day Sunday and most of Sat.
Terrible about what is happening in Boston right now. Prayers are needed there tonight for sure. Will need to read now and catch up. Thanks again.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> There are prayers being said for you on both sides of the Atlantic and I am sure around the world when the TPers read your post. Prayer is meant for all problems, when it is a problem for someone then it deserves a prayer. As Sam would say ' we have your back covered' or something like that can't remember his exact words. Brain is a bit fuddled this morning!


Thank you all again. Someday I will vent on the whole thing. I am still trying to catch up and see how everyone is doing from surgery and with their day to day.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

My potatoes are in the oven can't wait!!!

But....definitely my thoughts are in Boston!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you--that means a lot! I think I knew I had to press on with that one (so many things I start, put aside, and then forget where I was or don't have the gumption to keep going). Knowing y'all were waiting helped a lot. :XD:


Sorlenna here is the yarn I'm using for the wingspan. It is Cascade Heritage Silk Paint. Got it on clearance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna here is the yarn I'm using for the wingspan. It is Cascade Heritage Silk Paint. Got it on clearance.


That is lovely Gwen- it is going to make a very pretty scarf!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The long period without a job is nerve wracking. I understand your pain and distress.
> I will keep your husband's job hunt in my prayers and sincerely hope he'll soon find one. God Bless!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thank you also. Ay his age it is a hard task to find something and he is not ready mentally and financially to retire and it worries me so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> That is lovely Gwen- it is going to make a very pretty scarf!


Thank you Julie. Hopefully my knitting will do justice to the yarn. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> at this stage I have no idea I really need to talk it through with him
> My feeling is he is really going to miss the busy-ness of life with the family- but maybe he likes the quiet life too.


Well, it will be easier to talk with him about it when he's there face to face than over the phone I would imagine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna here is the yarn I'm using for the wingspan. It is Cascade Heritage Silk Paint. Got it on clearance.


Ooh pretty, looks like it will make a lovely shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it will be easier to talk with him about it when he's there face to face than over the phone I would imagine.


A lot easier- we rely so much on body language, and miming when necessary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna here is the yarn I'm using for the wingspan. It is Cascade Heritage Silk Paint. Got it on clearance.


Great choice! I think it will work great with that pattern!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Re: Boston marathon tragedy. Two bombs at the finish line. One explosion (source not known) at the library. Two other bombs diffused along the route. Two dead, including an 8 yr old child, over 90 injured, some critically. Fifteen block crime scene. All area is shut down. Subways are closed. No person/group has claimed responsibility. Boston Patriot's Day holiday is today in Boston. Tommorrow in Washington is the Emmancipation Holiday and more worries/concerns. The upcoming marathon in London, UK is on high alert now. Prayers and healing wishes for everyone involved in this horrid terrorist attack. Zoe :| :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Marianne! I have told him there is a whole bunch of people praying for him! will find out more at 7.
> It does not sound good for your aunt- this is such a sad time- but has to be lived through. So glad you have worked out how to get Mom there, although it is a long way to go. Will there be a relief driver, or will you undertake the whole journey?


10 hrs is not that bad a drive.. mostly interstate or at least 4 lane highways and if I get too tired we will stop for the night. I'm used to driving 12 hrs with no problems though. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Italian beef calzones sound yummy where was that receipt please?


I didn't have a recipe and after I bathed and clipped my dog, I was too tired to cook, LOL. I did fry up the sausage and put it back in the freezer though.. I just couldn't waste it! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam sent you the needle sizes in an email document.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> News special report...2 explosions just went off at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Lot of folks injured. Keep them in your prayers.


Seems that Ben has 2 fireman friends running in this marathon, as of 7 pm EST they still have had no word from or about them.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> good afternoon - i am definitely needing to start an earlier bedtime if i want to keep up with you ladies. seventy pages and monday is not over yet. goodness.
> 
> we are having hazy sunlight - i'm not complaining - i'll take any sunlight we can get - it is warm enough to have the front door open enough so the furry ones can get in and out freely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> applebee's used to have some really good salads using chicken broiled or baked (the chicken that is) but they are not longer on the menu. i could live on good salads.
> 
> sam


I'm the same way Sam, a good fresh salad loaded with veggies, YUMMMM


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne....hope they are both safe!!

We're waiting on word of a daughter of a friend of ours...she's a California fire professional and is in Boston presenting training on HazMat procedures....we're hoping they're a long way from the site----but wondering if they've been called up to help the Boston force. Prayers for all --- just learned that SIL's cousin crossed the finish line about 5 minutes before the explosion----he was close by resting, but not involved. This will touch so many of us personally and just from our humaness....so so sad.



Marianne818 said:


> Seems that Ben has 2 fireman friends running in this marathon, as of 7 pm EST they still have had no word from or about them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Praise God!! 

Our friend and husband from church, have texted to Pastor that she had safely crossed the finish line well ahead of the explosions. She said that if she had not done a ''personal best time'', she could very easily have been caught in the blow-out from the first explosion.

Our whole church is praying for the victims and their families.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Praise God!! 

Our friend and husband from church, have texted to Pastor that she had safely crossed the finish line well ahead of the explosions. She said that if she had not done a ''personal best time'', she could very easily have been caught in the blow-out from the first explosion.

Our whole church is praying for the victims and their families.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Re: Boston marathon tragedy. Two bombs at the finish line. One explosion (source not known) at the library. Two other bombs diffused along the route. Two dead, including an 8 yr old child, over 90 injured, some critically. Fifteen block crime scene. All area is shut down. Subways are closed. No person/group has claimed responsibility. Boston Patriot's Day holiday is today in Boston. Tommorrow in Washington is the Emmancipation Holiday and more worries/concerns. The upcoming marathon in London, UK is on high alert now. Prayers and healing wishes for everyone involved in this horrid terrorist attack. Zoe :| :-(


I stand in agreement, Amen.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.
> 
> Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


that is absolutely beautiful Sorlenna!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> That is absolutely fabulous and gorgeous Sorlenna. WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravissimo


what she said, LOL. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Praise God!!
> 
> Our friend and husband from church, have texted to Pastor that she had safely crossed the finish line well ahead of the explosions. She said that if she had not done a ''personal best time'', she could very easily have been caught in the blow-out from the first explosion.
> 
> ...


Answered prayers for sure, holding all in our prayers in this terrible time of tragedy.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

It's getting to the point that people are going to be scared to leave their homes!!
Very scary sorry and prayers for all those involved!!

On a lighter note the potatoes were Awesome Sam!!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I am watching the news and seeing the terrible scenes from Boston.My sympathy and love goes out to everyone involved in this travesty.What type of people are these monsters that have done this to innocent people.I hope they will be found soon before they do it again somewhere else.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> :lol:  :shock: :roll: ;-) ;-) :thumbup:


Darowil and Marianne, that is too funny. Thank goodness Bill Was here, but I did think that plumber would never, ever leave. My is he a talker, but he got the leak fixed, pulled the fridge out so I could clean and made sure the copper piping didn't leak and it has a bad crimp in it and had leaked when I tried to do it myself. I thought he came to stay. Bill and I had a good laugh when he finally left. One thing though, he does quality work. Way more expensive than the handy man we had but he at least finishes it in one day instead of the month it took the handy man.

Nice to have something to laugh about on a day when so much sadness has happened.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just off the phone with Ben, one of the firemen was injured in his leg, not severely but required stitches and severe sprain of his ankle from the blast, the other has ear problem, (forget the technical term) but was from the blast, they were near the second explosion. They didn't have a support group except for NYC firemen so no loved ones waiting at the finish line! 
Did find out I had several friends from my home town area that were participating in the run, they had finished just a few seconds before the first blast occurred.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just off the phone with Ben, one of the firemen was injured in his leg, not severely but required stitches and severe sprain of his ankle from the blast, the other has ear problem, (forget the technical term) but was from the blast, they were near the second explosion. They didn't have a support group except for NYC firemen so no loved ones waiting at the finish line!
> Did find out I had several friends from my home town area that were participating in the run, they had finished just a few seconds before the first blast occurred.


Sorry to hear they were hurt Marianne. Hope they will be ok. Wonder how long lasting the ear problem will be. Glad to know it wasn't more serious, but sorry they were hurt at all. Thank goodness there were no loved ones at the finishing line.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm off to sit and knit a bit, time to be with the family for awhile I'm thinking. Know that in my heart this wonderful group is an extended part of my friends and family. Keeping you all in my prayers to keep you safe, healthy and happy in all that you do.
Much love, many hugs,
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sorry to hear they were hurt Marianne. Hope they will be ok. Wonder how long lasting the ear problem will be. Glad to know it wasn't more serious, but sorry they were hurt at all. Thank goodness there were no loved ones at the finishing line.


Ben didn't go into that much detail, I'm sure he got this report from one of the other firemen, he is on standby tonight, duty tomorrow night so he will find out more then I'm sure!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that friends and family so far are safe, although some are injured. Prayers that there are no more deaths as a result of this awful tragedy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Butterfinger Dessert -Weight Watchers =easy and low in sugar

1 (10") prepared angel food cake, cut into 1' cubes
1 ( 1 oz.) package of sugar free, fat free butterscotch pudding mix
1 1/2 cups skim milk 
2 ( 8 oz. ) containers of cool whip FREE, thawed
10 fun-sized butterfingers candy bars, crushed ( I used mini food processor)


1. Spray 9 x 13" pan with cooking spray. Arrange half the angel food cake cubes in bottom of pan. 


2. In large bowl, combine the pudding mix with skim milk. Whisk until starting to thicken. Fold in both containers of cool whip FREE. 


3. Pour half the "fluff" mixture over the cubed angel food cake in pan. Top with half the crushed butterfinger candies. Repeat with rest of cake, fluff and candy. Cover and refrigerate for at least an hour before serving, or overnight. Enjoy! 

mykitchenadventures1.blogspot.com
Like · · Share · 7 minutes ago ·


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Chatted a bit with Sam on Skype earlier, my sound was having issues though that I have to get straightened out, but it's so much fun to actually see you all while talking to you. YAY, for skype. 
Bye the way, I'm Kaye Baker-Schwanz if anybody wants to add me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Boston update: 3 dead. 141 injured, 17 critical. Three bombs found and diffused. 27,000 runners in the Boston marathon. From CNN newsroom at 8:45 pm Central Daylight Savings Time. No one has claimed responsibility.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks good and one I am going to make!

The "cake" is watermelon. Cut the ends off the watermelon to form the top & bottom of the cake; then cut away the rind from the sides of the cake.
Use cookie cutters to cut cantaloupe flowers and honeydew leaves/ Use toothpicks to attach to cake.
Decorate with additional strawberries, blueberries, apples, grapes, and oranges. Simple & yummy! 


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Lin!
> 
> I had a phonecall from my SIL Jeanette last night, he has tubes and lines in all over the place, and they were going to bring him to consciousness hopefully around 9pm last night. She said his left lung had collapsed but that is very normal. I will be able to ring the hospital again in 7 hours time to find out how he is doing- but they will only say something like he is comfortable (with luck) Jeanette also mentioned that his colour was a lot better than she had expected.
> We have some real rain for the next three to four days is the prediction- a good reason to stay home- especially as I lent my umbrella to my friend who visited yesterday!
> Ringo's track will be mud again- but there is always a down side! And the rain is so welcome!


Well it sounds like your brother is on track so that is good news. Am glad you are going to get some decent rain. It is midday here and only 15c but no rain here... still waiting.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Today was a sad day, and a day spent in prayer, my heart hurts for the family's in Boston, just can not understand that kind of evil. But I know that, what the devil meant for evil God will make it for the good, even tho we can't see it. So hope tomorrow will being joy, peace, happiness, and comfort. And I pray comfort lace with peace for all my KTP friends. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop. It features a shawl with the thistle and NZ fern.According to the book it was designed for a Scottish lass who worked on a NZ merino farm before returning to Scotland to be married. It was spun from yarn from one of the merino fleeces. It looks stunning, but the lady who was given the book has not been able to knit it so I have been asked if I would. I have never used charts before but I would love to try it. There is also a Kowhai and fern shawl - so beautiful ! This book is very good with lots of tips as well as techniques. The Shetland shawl pattern is just exquisite. So many I would like to do. I guess I am going to do the Thistle and Fern shawl next.


That looks so stunning- I have just put it on hold at the library. Someohow I seem to be heading into lace- but it takes so long I will never get them all done! But then do we ever get everything we want to do done?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> News special report...2 explosions just went off at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Lot of folks injured. Keep them in your prayers.


KTP is a good place to keep up with what is going on in the world- although today I did hear about 10 minutes before I read it here. Maryanne told me but don't know any more than that. It's hard to work out what makes people tick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke briefly with Alastair this morning- he said he was very groggy- which is very understandable, but good that he is breathing etc..


That sounds really hopeful that he is able to talk to you- its not the 24 hours you mentioned for him being sedated is it so he must have done at least as well as they expected if not better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - what great pictures. Sure wish I could see these in person. Is the rock malachite? The pattern reminds me of it.


http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/71034/MJ47_kingscote_map.pdf
a link to a geological map and info on KI geology (some of the photos will look rather familar, must say Vicky's phots are as good as these ones.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Today was a sad day, and a day spent in prayer, my heart hurts for the family's in Boston, just can not understand that kind of evil. But I know that, what the devil meant for evil God will make it for the good, even tho we can't see it. So hope tomorrow will being joy, peace, happiness, and comfort. And I pray comfort lace with peace for all my KTP friends. :-D


You said perfectly. I don't understand people wanting to kill others.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*Canadians: For friends and relatives seeking information on Canadian citizens believed to be in the Boston area are asked to contact 1-800-387-3124 or sos(at)international.gc.ca.*
This was released on the newsfeed in my area, so I am just passing it on. Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are two I came across and thought too cute not to share.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I love them. Will save them to my emails.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is the plumber going to rpovide the iron and vitamin B12 I was going to ask. And then realised that you have gone to bed to wait for the plumber!


Ha ha. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Looks good and one I am going to make!
> 
> The "cake" is watermelon. Cut the ends off the watermelon to form the top & bottom of the cake; then cut away the rind from the sides of the cake.
> Use cookie cutters to cut cantaloupe flowers and honeydew leaves/ Use toothpicks to attach to cake.
> Decorate with additional strawberries, blueberries, apples, grapes, and oranges. Simple & yummy! 


Ooh, I need to make that for Dstepmother for her birthday next month, she'll love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds really hopeful that he is able to talk to you- its not the 24 hours you mentioned for him being sedated is it so he must have done at least as well as they expected if not better.


He had not sounded at all confident about the re-connection process, but he always has had a habit of seeing the worst option- in case he jinxes something. I will ring again and ask how he is tomorrow. Myself I have had a very slow day- I think in reaction to everything yesterday. And it is warm and humid- the rain has stopped although it is still very grey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will make an outstanding wingspan gwen - i love the color.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna here is the yarn I'm using for the wingspan. It is Cascade Heritage Silk Paint. Got it on clearance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One of my nephews posted this on facebook, thought it might be interesting to have a look!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad esponga - i am really anxious to try them.

sam



Esponga said:


> It's getting to the point that people are going to be scared to leave their homes!!
> Very scary sorry and prayers for all those involved!!
> 
> On a lighter note the potatoes were Awesome Sam!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my nephews posted this on facebook, thought it might be interesting to have a look!


Oh, I had heard of that, I want to see it, had forgotten about it coming up, so glad you shared this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's 1023 pm here, and DH has to leave the house around 430ish am, so am off to bed, I have his lunch all made and his tea and water containers full and ready to go, so should be an easy morning anyway. 
Night to all, prayers for all, I think we can all use a few at this point. 
Hugs everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And shockwave keeps crashing, so I think the computer is telling me to turn it off?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister-in-law and I are planning on doing the one here---but they are so spread out, we'll probably only hit 6 or so. I'd love to visit StevenBe's....love his website, etc.


When are the ones in the Chicago area?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Am I correct with this name? Is the Three Kittens yarn store in St Paul? I was in Minneapolis, St Paul about 10 years ago, at a conference where one of the delegates was knitting. We got into conversation and later in the week, she took me to the lovely yarn shop. An enormous stock and very friendly and knowledgeable staff.


The Three Kittens store is in Mendota Hts. The Yarnery is in St Paul. With being to so many in such a short time, my mind is blank on them right now. Was really impressed with StevenBe's two stores. Talked to his 84 yr old mom who owns a store in WI.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.
> 
> Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


Beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been driving since around noon today and listen to Pandora on my phone so knew nothing about the tragedy in Boston until my son called me at 5:30. I wad stunned. The lady from Darn Good Yarn was in Boston for the runs. Thankfully she and her friend are fine. So sorry to hear about the firefighters who were injured. Even more so about the little boy and the others who died. Read that there were ball bearings in the bombs. So many who enjoyed running will probably never run again. What kind of person does this? I hope the President holds true to his statement of finding out who did this. This not only affected Boston and the US, but the world as so many runners were from all over the globe. My heart hurts for the people affected. 

Julie, so glad that you were able to speak to your brother. God speed for his recovery. Rest up, dear lady.

Gwen, the yarn is beautiful. Will make a lovely Wingspan. Am thinking about frogging mine and using a bigger needle. Have several places that I made little booboos and am not really happy with the density. Saw one that was airier and liked it. 

Saw a weather report that the Northwest was going to get another big snow storm this week. Be safe if you are in the path. 

Can't remember what else I was going to say. So I will say, "good night". Talk to you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm doing the Gwenie too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> darowil wrote:
> Is the plumber going to rpovide the iron and vitamin B12 I was going to ask. And then realised that you have gone to bed to wait for the plumber!
> 
> I'd better be careful how I word things. :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


 Darowil, love your sense of humor. You keep me on my toes and laughing at the same time. At least I will have good socks on since you taught me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> I have been driving since around noon today and listen to Pandora on my phone so knew nothing about the tragedy in Boston until my son called me at 5:30. I wad stunned. The lady from Darn Good Yarn was in Boston for the runs. Thankfully she and her fri


Glad the lady from the yarn shop was ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Looks good and one I am going to make!
> 
> The "cake" is watermelon. Cut the ends off the watermelon to form the top & bottom of the cake; then cut away the rind from the sides of the cake.
> Use cookie cutters to cut cantaloupe flowers and honeydew leaves/ Use toothpicks to attach to cake.
> Decorate with additional strawberries, blueberries, apples, grapes, and oranges. Simple & yummy! 


Zoe, that is my kind of cake. Not too sweet and so refreshing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> ...
> Julie, so glad that you were able to speak to your brother. God speed for his recovery. Rest up, dear lady.
> 
> ...
> Ohio Kathy


It was good to speak with him! Thank you! And yes I am taking it easy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Woke to all the news about the dreadful explosions in Boston. It's wicked. I do hope no fellow KPers have family affected by it. 
I also found some footage about Alderney's wildlife so hope this link will work. It's part of the scheme allowing schools to monitor our puffin colony.
.http://vimeo.com/57682435


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Mmm. I would love being rained in (or on). But we just have wind here. My allergies are terrible right now...I am avoiding the news, though of course I have heard.
> 
> Anyway, I have a photo of the Dreambird--will try getting another shot of a human wearing it soon also, as this one may not be the best but should give you some idea. I used fingering yarn and a 3.25 mm/3 US needle.


Isn't it wonderful? I love the beautiful effect the coloured feathers give against the background, and admire your skill in knitting it - it is gorgeous. 
Also, hope your allergies are less today, and you feel full of energy!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am completely dumbfounded by the events in Boston today. My heart and prayers go out to all involved.

Sorlenna beautiful shawl.

Gwen I love the color of your yarn. 

I am toying with the idea of doing the wingspan but I was hoping to do it with my stash not sure if I have enough. I would like to do it in worsted. I will have to check the pattern for yardage and go back to check my stash. I have also been thinking about getting the pattern for the Dreambird but I may wait to see if we get a cape instead.

I am beat after working today so since it is going on midnight soon I think I will say goodnight too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just been given a book - Wrapped in Lace by Margaret Stove, it was found in a charity shop. It features a shawl with the thistle and NZ fern.According to the book it was designed for a Scottish lass who worked on a NZ merino farm before returning to Scotland to be married. It was spun from yarn from one of the merino fleeces. It looks stunning, but the lady who was given the book has not been able to knit it so I have been asked if I would. I have never used charts before but I would love to try it. There is also a Kowhai and fern shawl - so beautiful ! This book is very good with lots of tips as well as techniques. The Shetland shawl pattern is just exquisite. So many I would like to do. I guess I am going to do the Thistle and Fern shawl next.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke briefly with Alastair this morning- he said he was very groggy- which is very understandable, but good that he is breathing etc..


That is wonderful news. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> anxious to hear how you like your pie. cheddar cheese is the best. and eat it warm. i also like to pour heavy cream over warm apple pie - almost like having an apple dumpling.
> 
> sam


Yep apple pie and cream for me. Not sure about the cheese but i may try.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is so sad. One of the oldest marathons. My heart goes out to all those families involved.


Absolutely. What a terrible thing to happen. Very tragic.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> The Three Kittens store is in Mendota Hts. The Yarnery is in St Paul. With being to so many in such a short time, my mind is blank on them right now. Was really impressed with StevenBe's two stores. Talked to his 84 yr old mom who owns a store in WI.


Thank you. I have lovely memories of the visit and I was most impressed with the kindness and hospitality of the people. Continuing in prayer for the people in Boston. Three dead and so many injured, including dear friends of KTP family. Shocking and heartbreaking. The entire city must be in shock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is wonderful news. :thumbup:


It was such a relief!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> what she said, LOL. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


what they said :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Our news today has been dominated by the tragic events in Boston. Prayers for the families of those who have died, and for all the injured.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our news today has been dominated by the tragic events in Boston. Prayers for the families of those who have died, and for all the injured.


Same here in UK. Oh dear, I much prefer good news! My thoughts are with all those bereaved and suffering from injury.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad to hear that friends and family so far are safe, although some are injured. Prayers that there are no more deaths as a result of this awful tragedy.


Hear hear. Have just been watching on the news again. Just terrible.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is lovely Gwen- it is going to make a very pretty scarf!


Oh Gwen that yarn is to die for. I instantly went to see if I could buy online but not many places here in UK stock it and of course there is a difference in the price. It was quoted at 18 dollars and in Uk 18 pounds which is a bit of a mark up even when they have to make a profit but then I suppose there will be import tax too! Oh we'll I can dream and drool lol 
look forward to seeing picture of the finished masterpiece cos I think anything knitted with such wonderful yarn will be one beautiful masterpiece.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks so stunning- I have just put it on hold at the library. Someohow I seem to be heading into lace- but it takes so long I will never get them all done! But then do we ever get everything we want to do done?


Your libraries seem to be so much better than ours. I went sometime ago when I read about Elizabeth Zimmerman on a posting here and I discovered that they did not have one book on knitting. I found that hard to believe that they had no books on knitting, how do they expect the craft of knitting to be passed onto future generations. I asked them to check on all the other libraries to see if they had any and in Argyll there was only 2 books on knitting!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

have just now viewed your pictures they are wonderful. so nice to see "real" pictures of other countries


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Your libraries seem to be so much better than ours. I went sometime ago when I read about Elizabeth Zimmerman on a posting here and I discovered that they did not have one book on knitting. I found that hard to believe that they had no books on knitting, how do they expect the craft of knitting to be passed onto future generations. I asked them to check on all the other libraries to see if they had any and in Argyll there was only 2 books on knitting!


We always have a fair number of books on knitting (about a shelf in most libraries) and things have improved even more recently. They are introducing a One Card system throughout the state whereby as the libraries join there catalogue joins all the others so we once it is finalised we will be able to access all the books in all the public libraries in the state easilly. So I simply put inthe book and have no idea which library it will come from! Not all libraries have joined yet it is taking about 3 years to get all the libraries on but the two main ones I use are now both on it. Makes it so very easy to get books because we end up so many options. Each library remains independent as far picking books etc goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep apple pie and cream for me. Not sure about the cheese but i may try.


Finished the apple pie tonight- David had the rest of the one with the cheese in it and really like dit to. I put cheese on top but thought it was nicer in the pie. Have a family brthday this weekend coming and thinking of taking the apple pie for that- though nicer hot and unbkaed pie doesn't reval well- and you never know DDs might suggest that I don't take anything for my birthday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Finished the apple pie tonight- David had the rest of the one with the cheese in it and really like dit to. I put cheese on top but thought it was nicer in the pie. Have a family brthday this weekend coming and thinking of taking the apple pie for that- though nicer hot and unbkaed pie doesn't reval well- and you never know DDs might suggest that I don't take anything for my birthday.


I am getting in for the birthday now. Happy Happy birthday for tomorrow. Have a great day. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am getting in for the birthday now. Happy Happy birthday for tomorrow. Have a great day. :thumbup:


Yes, Happy Birthday, darowil- by the time it shows on the digest it will mostly have passed- so have a lovely day tomorrow!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I actually have had to put the heater on for a bit. Its only 13c and 8.30pm. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I actually have had to put the heater on for a bit. Its only 13c and 8.30pm. :roll:


And for us that is getting to almost winter temperatures! We however are quite warm at 73F (22.7C) hard to sleep when it is that warm at night...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished the apple pie tonight- David had the rest of the one with the cheese in it and really like dit to. I put cheese on top but thought it was nicer in the pie. Have a family brthday this weekend coming and thinking of taking the apple pie for that- though nicer hot and unbkaed pie doesn't reval well- and you never know DDs might suggest that I don't take anything for my birthday.


Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday too you, happy birthday dear Darowil, happy birthday to you!!! Never mind that I sing flat and it's probably a little off key, it is after all 5am here. :lol: :roll: :lol: Hope it's a GREEAAAT Day!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, if it helps any, we woke up to snow again this morning, not much, probably less than an inch, but never the less, DH was wishing he'd parked in the garage again. 
Here is a picture to help cool you all down, not nearly as much snow as Zoe and Shirley and everybody really north gets but still...

Just found DH's cell phone still plugged in, I sure hope he realizes he left it here before he gets on the road, he's going to need it, and I'll be a basket case if he's out on the road with no communication available.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

First heard the news from postings on KP, as I was out with friends yesterday evening. It is dreadful the way such an enjoyable, friendly event has been turned into an utter tragedy for so many families. I was very nervous throughout the London Olympics, which most of my immediate family went to, because I was convinced there would be an attack such as this. I don't think I would have been the least bit concerned if they had told me they were going to watch the Boston Marathon. There seems to be nowhere that we can feel safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes- it also my KP birthday (probably actually the 18th for me when I joined). It has become such an important part of my life in that 2 years and especially this Tea Party. I would never have expected that I would end up with friends scatered so far around the worls becuase of hte internet.
I was struck by hte strangness of this when I went up to see a KP friend who was talking to another lady I knew and she asked how we knew each other. We looked at each other and then laughed as these mothers of adult children had to admit to having met online!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

What dreadful events in Boston - what on earth motivates the people who do this kind of thing?
Julie, so glad your DB seems to be recovering well.
Darowil, Many Happy Returns! Have a lovely day.
Got a spray tan yesterday (not bad, a first spray tan at 60!) and I'm not too sure about it. I like my legs, face is ok, but feel my arms and hands are a bit orange. However my niece says I have to give it another day to 'settle' - who'd've guessed! :roll: This is a trial run for the wedding at the end of May as I don't want to wear tights and my legs are milk-white. So much easier for the men......wash, shave, throw on a kilt and jacket - done!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday, darowil- by the time it shows on the digest it will mostly have passed- so have a lovely day tomorrow!


Happy Happy Birthday darowil! :!: :!: :!: :-D   :lol:  :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :!: Hope today is so very special for you, may your life be full of beautiful wonders and may there always be yarn for your needles :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> When are the ones in the Chicago area?


http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html

They don't have the 2013 dates up yet -- but suspect that it will be around the same time as the MW Stitches Show--probably the week-end before like it was last year -- 27 stores!!

Plan a trip here and we'll go together!!

http://www.knittinguniverse.com/Midwest


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> What dreadful events in Boston - what on earth motivates the people who do this kind of thing?
> Julie, so glad your DB seems to be recovering well.
> Darowil, Many Happy Returns! Have a lovely day.
> Got a spray tan yesterday (not bad, a first spray tan at 60!) and I'm not too sure about it. I like my legs, face is ok, but feel my arms and hands are a bit orange. However my niece says I have to give it another day to 'settle' - who'd've guessed! :roll: This is a trial run for the wedding at the end of May as I don't want to wear tights and my legs are milk-white. So much easier for the men......wash, shave, throw on a kilt and jacket - done!


As long as they don't forgt their shoes! My husband was all dressed ready to go to the church when he realised that he hadn't bought his shoes with him- it was a very hot day (43C/110F) so he had been in thongs (flip flops). Rang our SIL to be and asked him to pop into our house and collect Davids shoes and socks. So David turned up to the church in his thongs, and had to dash off to get his shoes and socks on before walking Vicky down the aisle.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html
> 
> They don't have the 2013 dates up yet -- but suspect that it will be around the same time as the MW Stitches Show--probably the week-end before like it was last year -- 27 stores!!
> 
> ...


I so wanted to attend the Stitches South in Atlanta, but weighing the options I decided to save the $$ for Ohio trip!! I'd have a great time at Atlanta I'm sure probably be overwhelmed with all the beautiful yarns and such, but the opportunity to meet and see my dear friends in real life means much more than any yarn or gadget!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as they don't forgt their shoes! My husband was all dressed ready to go to the church when he realised that he hadn't bought his shoes with him- it was a very hot day (43C/110F) so he had been in thongs (flip flops). Rang our SIL to be and asked him to pop into our house and collect Davids shoes and socks. So David turned up to the church in his thongs, and had to dash off to get his shoes and socks on before walking Vicky down the aisle.


Thongs are g-string underwear over here. I remember when my son came home from Oz and announced he'd lost his thongs, I thought his brother was going to choke!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all hope everyone,is well and or better. Have my coffee and ready to start my day, sun is out and it looks like a good day coming. 

Has anyone talked to Southern Gal, got up with her on my heart, praying for her, if you do talk to her let her know that she is sooooo missed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Some sun peeking through, but weatherman says more rain for the next 3 days..good thing I received my sunlight lamp and will go soak up some rays while cleaning the desk. It's a shared desk so will separate into his and mine first and then go through it...most of what I put there is for shredding so will do that too!

Still shaken by yesterday' events -- and earthquake today in Iran..need some good news. Think I'll just turn the television off and get out to do the grocery shopping. May not see many smilng faces there, but will get the necessary supplies.

Gwen, like your yarn---have to wind mine today and will try the wrapping around tube method---there are all kinds of home-made yarn winders on YouTube. I got a kick out watching the videos yesterday...I'll have to suggest to my brother who's clever in those kinds of things that he may want to engineer one for me in his retirement. I just can't justify the $95 or so for the ball winder and swift, but have my niece on the look out for one in her antique shop in NH.

Love the watermelon cake and have been pulling the recipes for the refreshing drinks like Kiwi Fizz---really can't wait until summertime and Farmer's Market for all the fresh fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thongs are g-string underwear over here. I remember when my son came home from Oz and announced he'd lost his thongs, I thought his brother was going to choke!


LOLOL So funny, they are both thongs here, so have to really pay attention to what the conversation is or it can get a bit strange. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh Gwen that yarn is to die for. I instantly went to see if I could buy online but not many places here in UK stock it and of course there is a difference in the price. It was quoted at 18 dollars and in Uk 18 pounds which is a bit of a mark up even when they have to make a profit but then I suppose there will be import tax too! Oh we'll I can dream and drool lol
> look forward to seeing picture of the finished masterpiece cos I think anything knitted with such wonderful yarn will be one beautiful masterpiece.


Thank you dollyclaire. Normally I wouldn't have been able to afford it and couldn't believe it was on clearance at the LYS. Plus the day I got it the store gave me a $20 credit because I had brought a number of people in for a yarn crawl. I can't wait to start the wingspan.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am getting in for the birthday now. Happy Happy birthday for tomorrow. Have a great day. :thumbup:


Ditto :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as they don't forgt their shoes! My husband was all dressed ready to go to the church when he realised that he hadn't bought his shoes with him- it was a very hot day (43C/110F) so he had been in thongs (flip flops). Rang our SIL to be and asked him to pop into our house and collect Davids shoes and socks. So David turned up to the church in his thongs, and had to dash off to get his shoes and socks on before walking Vicky down the aisle.


Oh my now that would have been different! LOL HAPPY BIRTHDAY Darowil. Hope you have a magnificent day and many,many more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot to say good morning to everyone. I'm headed to Marianne's today; she's about an hour north of me in the Georgia mountains. Really excited about the trip. Rain is predicted but that is fine; we will sit and knit which I really need to do. Will check in when I return!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Thank GOD!! DH just pulled in with his Semi and picked up his phone, first time I've gotten to see him in it. 
The big dog wanted to go with him when he left again, didn't quite know what to think about that big truck out there. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning Gwen!! Have a safe trip and ya'll stay outta trouble now.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say good morning to everyone. I'm headed to Marianne's today; she's about an hour north of me in the Georgia mountains. Really excited about the trip. Rain is predicted but that is fine; we will sit and knit which I really need to do. Will check in when I return!


Have fun and you two be good, lol lol, traveling mercy,


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Goog morning all. Happy birthday!!! And Gwen have a safe trip and a fun day. Hopefully your brother is still improving from the surgery, 
Still can't believe the events of yesterday in Boston. Please all stay safe.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thongs are g-string underwear over here. I remember when my son came home from Oz and announced he'd lost his thongs, I thought his brother was going to choke!


Thongs are underwear here too. Michael has his own name for them, he tells the girls he is not taking their floss out of the dryer. If he has to he will get a pair of kitchen tongs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> First heard the news from postings on KP, as I was out with friends yesterday evening. It is dreadful the way such an enjoyable, friendly event has been turned into an utter tragedy for so many families. I was very nervous throughout the London Olympics, which most of my immediate family went to, because I was convinced there would be an attack such as this. I don't think I would have been the least bit concerned if they had told me they were going to watch the Boston Marathon. There seems to be nowhere that we can feel safe.


When I heard I was chatting with a friend from the UK. I hadn't had the news on at the time. He asked what had happened in Boston.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thongs are g-string underwear over here. I remember when my son came home from Oz and announced he'd lost his thongs, I thought his brother was going to choke!


That was I added fip flops. your thongs are G-strings. And I find it hard to think too much that would be more incomfotable than a G-string to wear. Not that I have ever tried one


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Darowil

A very special day and I'm sure you will celebrate in style.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL So funny, they are both thongs here, so have to really pay attention to what the conversation is or it can get a bit strange. lol


I didn't realise that anywhere else used the term thongs for footwear. We know the use of the term for underwear but don't use it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, if it helps any, we woke up to snow again this morning, not much, probably less than an inch, but never the less, DH was wishing he'd parked in the garage again.
> Here is a picture to help cool you all down, not nearly as much snow as Zoe and Shirley and everybody really north gets but still...
> 
> Just found DH's cell phone still plugged in, I sure hope he realizes he left it here before he gets on the road, he's going to need it, and I'll be a basket case if he's out on the road with no communication available.


Sure hope he comes home for his phone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes- it also my KP birthday (probably actually the 18th for me when I joined). It has become such an important part of my life in that 2 years and especially this Tea Party. I would never have expected that I would end up with friends scatered so far around the worls becuase of hte internet.
> I was struck by hte strangness of this when I went up to see a KP friend who was talking to another lady I knew and she asked how we knew each other. We looked at each other and then laughed as these mothers of adult children had to admit to having met online!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I have met some people here from KP also. Wonderful people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> As long as they don't forgt their shoes! My husband was all dressed ready to go to the church when he realised that he hadn't bought his shoes with him- it was a very hot day (43C/110F) so he had been in thongs (flip flops). Rang our SIL to be and asked him to pop into our house and collect Davids shoes and socks. So David turned up to the church in his thongs, and had to dash off to get his shoes and socks on before walking Vicky down the aisle.


Funny story. Understandable when one sees the temperature it was.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday Darowil
> 
> A very special day and I'm sure you will celebrate in style.


Ditto-enjoy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful Day!



purl2diva said:


> Ditto-enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We call them thongs and flip flops both. I've lived so many places, it's no wonder I have 2 names for them.

Glad phone was picked up Poledra.

Lurker, so glad you got to hear your brother's voice. What a gift when I'm sure you had your concerns. May he heal completely and have some great quality years ahead.

When we were in a restaurant I asked for extra sauce on the side instead of dressing for the salad. DH laughed and said I had slipped back into German. Boy, teach a old girl new tricks and she sure gets confused. I was surprised when the waitress returned with extra salad dressing instead of extra sauce for the zucchini. She got it right.

Well, I'm off to the eye doctor. Apparently the glaucoma meds aren't working and now I have to take two different kinds. Hope everyone sees their eye doctor even if they are younger. One never knows what can develop with no symptoms until damage is done. Damage from glaucoma is irreparable, so worth the visit. Then to the cleaners, then a few other errands. Yesterday was gorgeous but today is grey and looks like rain.

I was wishing that somehow all human beings could give up their thoughts of hurting others. Sadly, we see evidence of this all around us, hurting others and themselves. But we must remember in this time of despair, the rescue workers who know there may be another bomb, rushing in to help the wounded. Both type of people exist and I thank God for those who risk their lives every day to help those in need. It hurts so to think of the injured and the families of the dead but it did help a little when I thought of those who help. Now it will be the doctors, nurses, and support of family and loved ones.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found DH's cell phone still plugged in, I sure hope he realizes he left it here before he gets on the road, he's going to need it, and I'll be a basket case if he's out on the road with no communication available.


Just relax and try to remember the days before we HAD cell phones. We had to wait until friends or family reached their destination to know if they had gotten there safely, and we survived!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Just relax and try to remember the days before we HAD cell phones. We had to wait until friends or family reached their destination to know if they had gotten there safely, and we survived!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Yes, and remember when the cell phones were almost bigger than our regular phones. How did we ever live without cell phones. I sure wouldn't want to be on the road without one, but you are so right. Before cell phones we called when we got there or we could accept help from a stranger. Sadly we live in fear now and behind locked doors hoping the cell phone will work.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, 
Have not been on much more then to read and try to keep up.
Youngest DD and her family have moved in with us so it has gotten a little hectic around here.
I am watching news and just trying to not cry. These terror attacks really do cause so much pain.
Happy Birthday Darowil. Hope your day is filled with sunshine and joy.
Gwen and Marriane have lots of fun today. If I still lived in GA I would try to join you 
Lurker2, I was talking last week about ports with you correct? I finally got info from my sister and hers is under the skin with nothing to interfere with clothing or movement. I hope that info helps you. I am happy about the good progress your brother seems to be having.
Hugs to all,
EJ


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say good morning to everyone. I'm headed to Marianne's today; she's about an hour north of me in the Georgia mountains. Really excited about the trip. Rain is predicted but that is fine; we will sit and knit which I really need to do. Will check in when I return!


I'm so excited that Gwen is coming for a visit! Mom and C are really glad to be able to finally meet someone from the KTP. Though it isn't a good day for Mom as the weather has her aching and will probably stay in bed for the day. I'm so lucky to have found someone so close by that we both get along so well in person as well as on here. As C has asked does Ohio realize what is coming their way??? ROFL.. my reply is that they really don't have a clue :thumbup:

Will check in throughout the day I'm sure.. have a wonderful day my friends, thoughts and prayers with everyone. Special prayers for those in Boston and those around the world that have been affected by this tragedy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> That was I added fip flops. your thongs are G-strings. And I find it hard to think too much that would be more incomfotable than a G-string to wear. Not that I have ever tried one


My oldest DS has 2 step-daughters, he refused to do the laundry with those in it, called them "butt-floss" .. ROFL.. I about fell out of my chair the first time he told me this :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil wrote:
That was I added fip flops. your thongs are G-strings. And I find it hard to think too much that would be more incomfotable than a G-string to wear. Not that I have ever tried one.
Marianne wrote:
My oldest DS has 2 step-daughters, he refused to do the laundry with those in it, called them "butt-floss" .. ROFL.. I about fell out of my chair the first time he told me this.
-------------------------------------------------
And now here is my two cents worth on this! hahahah, for you knitters out there, anyone say i-cord "floss"? ahhahaha, too funny. Not sure how those flossy g-string thongy thingies would work either! hmmmmm, they are bound to get lost on me somewhere! ROFLMAO, Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html
> 
> They don't have the 2013 dates up yet -- but suspect that it will be around the same time as the MW Stitches Show--probably the week-end before like it was last year -- 27 stores!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun. I will put this in my calendar and hope the I get a load nearby that weekend. Too early to plan right now. But it would be great to have someone to go with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol, yes, I told myself, men had been driving truck for years before cell phones, so he would be fine, but he did swing by and pick it up. He uses it for the navigation as well as to get ahold of his boss and the other driver.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thongs are g-string underwear over here. I remember when my son came home from Oz and announced he'd lost his thongs, I thought his brother was going to choke!


Reminds me of one of my Aussie friends working in US asking one of the secretaries for a rubber (English for eraser) and wondering why he got such a frosty reception for the rest of the week! :XD:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Darowil.
Have a great day Gwen and Marianne
lyn x


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil wrote:
> That was I added fip flops. your thongs are G-strings. And I find it hard to think too much that would be more incomfotable than a G-string to wear. Not that I have ever tried one.
> Marianne wrote:
> My oldest DS has 2 step-daughters, he refused to do the laundry with those in it, called them "butt-floss" .. ROFL.. I about fell out of my chair the first time he told me this.
> ...


 :shock: lol lol lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Darowil. Hope its been a great one for you.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say good morning to everyone. I'm headed to Marianne's today; she's about an hour north of me in the Georgia mountains. Really excited about the trip. Rain is predicted but that is fine; we will sit and knit which I really need to do. Will check in when I return!


Hope you had a safe trip to Marianne's. Drink a cuppa for me.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Darowil hope you have/had a fabulous day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Darowil!

I think I am almost done with the crochet poncho--need to block three pieces when that's done...waiting to hear from DD (her classes started yesterday)...allergies still going strong (more dust and wind today), but I will persevere. 

I hope everyone has the best possible day and I'm thinking of those who have not been here lately, too.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, all. Woke up to a rainy day in LaFayette, IN. but it looks like it is clearing now. Need to do some grocery shopping and then some knitting. Think I am going to frog my Wingspan and redo it on larger needles. Saw one that was lacier and liked it better.

Happy birthday, darowil. Have a great day.

Julie, hope you continue to hear good news from your brother and that you catch all the little critters.

Gwen and Marianne, have a great visit. Ohio will be able to handle you two. Just don't know about a whole crowd of similar people. Defiance may never be the same. Have fun today.

Prayers for all the people affected by yesterday's events. Security will be tightened for a bit. I don't think there is any way to prevent or predict these events. Whether home grown or not, it was an act of terrorism by cowards. Hadn't heard about the earthquake in Iran. So keep those people in mind too. 

Glad that hubby returned for his phone esp since you are in WY. Is the storm due to hit you? Be safe and safe travels to your DH.

Try to have a great day, everyone. Talk to you all later tonight.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Reminds me of one of my Aussie friends working in US asking one of the secretaries for a rubber (English for eraser) and wondering why he got such a frosty reception for the rest of the week! :XD:


I can see why the frosty reception. When I was growing up we called erasers both rubbers and erasers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pictures of snow are always welcome! I do hope DH realises in time about the mobile! 
I would have to travel to the volcanoes in the middle of the North Island to get to the snow- a lot of people do- to ski or toboggan- there is a very expensive hotel- or the cabins of the various Ski Clubs to stay in.



Poledra65 said:


> Julie, if it helps any, we woke up to snow again this morning, not much, probably less than an inch, but never the less, DH was wishing he'd parked in the garage again.
> Here is a picture to help cool you all down, not nearly as much snow as Zoe and Shirley and everybody really north gets but still...
> 
> Just found DH's cell phone still plugged in, I sure hope he realizes he left it here before he gets on the road, he's going to need it, and I'll be a basket case if he's out on the road with no communication available.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> First heard the news from postings on KP, as I was out with friends yesterday evening. It is dreadful the way such an enjoyable, friendly event has been turned into an utter tragedy for so many families. I was very nervous throughout the London Olympics, which most of my immediate family went to, because I was convinced there would be an attack such as this. I don't think I would have been the least bit concerned if they had told me they were going to watch the Boston Marathon. There seems to be nowhere that we can feel safe.


 :lol:  :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes- it also my KP birthday (probably actually the 18th for me when I joined). It has become such an important part of my life in that 2 years and especially this Tea Party. I would never have expected that I would end up with friends scatered so far around the worls becuase of hte internet.
> I was struck by hte strangness of this when I went up to see a KP friend who was talking to another lady I knew and she asked how we knew each other. We looked at each other and then laughed as these mothers of adult children had to admit to having met online!


Happy Birthday again!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> What dreadful events in Boston - what on earth motivates the people who do this kind of thing?
> Julie, so glad your DB seems to be recovering well.
> Darowil, Many Happy Returns! Have a lovely day.
> Got a spray tan yesterday (not bad, a first spray tan at 60!) and I'm not too sure about it. I like my legs, face is ok, but feel my arms and hands are a bit orange. However my niece says I have to give it another day to 'settle' - who'd've guessed! :roll: This is a trial run for the wedding at the end of May as I don't want to wear tights and my legs are milk-white. So much easier for the men......wash, shave, throw on a kilt and jacket - done!


BUT don't they look good in their kilts and regalia- I used to love it when my Dad dressed up, and of course the Douglas Tartan is the best in my eye!
Hope the fake tan proves worth it- orange is not a good look! Very wise to experiment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as they don't forgt their shoes! My husband was all dressed ready to go to the church when he realised that he hadn't bought his shoes with him- it was a very hot day (43C/110F) so he had been in thongs (flip flops). Rang our SIL to be and asked him to pop into our house and collect Davids shoes and socks. So David turned up to the church in his thongs, and had to dash off to get his shoes and socks on before walking Vicky down the aisle.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thongs are g-string underwear over here. I remember when my son came home from Oz and announced he'd lost his thongs, I thought his brother was going to choke!


Oh, Kate!!!! Did not remember that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup....that would generate some funny looks!!



TNS said:


> Reminds me of one of my Aussie friends working in US asking one of the secretaries for a rubber (English for eraser) and wondering why he got such a frosty reception for the rest of the week! :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, yes, a man in a kilt is something to behold. 

It seems I will be mending before I can block the Dreambird...Yuckl has nibbled the ends of two of the feathers...have not inspected too closely just yet--will put it aside for later. Sigh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wooops just had an attack of vertigo- not a good feeling- must shift to a more comfortable chair!- thought I was going to fall off it for a moment. 
It was either this, or there were going to be NO years ahead so whatever comes we could have lost him a week back- fortunately he was talking to my niece, and she rang 111 (our emergency #).



Angora1 said:


> We call them thongs and flip flops both. I've lived so many places, it's no wonder I have 2 names for them.
> 
> Glad phone was picked up Poledra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Have not been on much more then to read and try to keep up.
> Youngest DD and her family have moved in with us so it has gotten a little hectic around here.
> I am watching news and just trying to not cry. These terror attacks really do cause so much pain.
> ...


Thanks EJ, for your concern! The only snag is it is not needed for Chemo, but to draw the blood, about the only thing I can do is make sure I keep up the fluids!
Thank you for your thoughts! (re my brother)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil wrote:
> That was I added fip flops. your thongs are G-strings. And I find it hard to think too much that would be more incomfotable than a G-string to wear. Not that I have ever tried one.
> Marianne wrote:
> My oldest DS has 2 step-daughters, he refused to do the laundry with those in it, called them "butt-floss" .. ROFL.. I about fell out of my chair the first time he told me this.
> ...


I know ROFL but can you translate MAO? oooops I think I just remembered- don't bother!!!!!!
Hope it is a good day for you, Zoe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Reminds me of one of my Aussie friends working in US asking one of the secretaries for a rubber (English for eraser) and wondering why he got such a frosty reception for the rest of the week! :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to both thoughts!



kehinkle said:


> Hi, all. Woke up to a rainy day in LaFayette, IN. but it looks like it is clearing now. Need to do some grocery shopping and then some knitting. Think I am going to frog my Wingspan and redo it on larger needles. Saw one that was lacier and liked it better.
> 
> Happy birthday, darowil. Have a great day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, yes, a man in a kilt is something to behold.
> 
> It seems I will be mending before I can block the Dreambird...Yuckl has nibbled the ends of two of the feathers...have not inspected too closely just yet--will put it aside for later. Sigh.


Oh Yuckl, naughty puss!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy birthday Darowil! and one for your KP BD too! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it is still snowing, it has slowed down a bit, but we'll have a couple of inches before it's over, not too bad, and most of what was in the backyard had melted before this snow, the front yard on the other still had quite a bit, of course the mountain of snow that DH had piled up on it when shoveling the sidewalk and driveway last week didn't help that. lol
Ah well, it is spring after all. I was excited to see slush last week when we had melting, haven't seen breakup (slush) in a lot of years. lol 
Yes, I can see where asking for a rubber would definitely cause some confusion, too funny. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Yuckl, what are we going to do with you. Well, he probably thought it was a bird it is so pretty?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, just waiting for DStepmother, she's going to pick me up shortly, after she gets out of her meetings, so I think I'd better finish up a couple things, brushing my hair would be a good start. lol
I did get some work done in the craft room, not much, but I can actually walk in to, and around the room, got all the laundry put away, and the kitchen picked up. Not a bad start to the day, may need a nap soon though. lol
Have a great one everyone, hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, just waiting for DStepmother, she's going to pick me up shortly, after she gets out of her meetings, so I think I'd better finish up a couple things, brushing my hair would be a good start. lol
> I did get some work done in the craft room, not much, but I can actually walk in to, and around the room, got all the laundry put away, and the kitchen picked up. Not a bad start to the day, may need a nap soon though. lol
> Have a great one everyone, hugs.


Enjoy your day! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not quite one o'clock - i had to have a nap this morning - i did get to bed a little earlier last night - might as well have stayed up - couldn't sleep - 

will sit here and catch up.

sam


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> not quite one o'clock - i had to have a nap this morning - i did get to bed a little earlier last night - might as well have stayed up - couldn't sleep -
> 
> will sit here and catch up.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam lots to catch up on. Birthday celebrations and knitting get togethers. That not being able to sleep isn't any fun. Happens to me a lot. Have a nice day and take another nap if you need to.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Darowil, Happy Birthday, if it is still your birthday. If not, I hope you had an enjoyable time, anyway. Today, my iPad thinks you may be Darwin, and when I rejected that, it thought Dark Will must be what I meant!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Happy birthday, Darowil!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey norm - good to see you today - what is the weather like in your part of the world?

have anything new on the needles?

sam



norm13 said:


> have just now viewed your pictures they are wonderful. so nice to see "real" pictures of other countries


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have that here in the states also.

sam



darowil said:


> We always have a fair number of books on knitting (about a shelf in most libraries) and things have improved even more recently. They are introducing a One Card system throughout the state whereby as the libraries join there catalogue joins all the others so we once it is finalised we will be able to access all the books in all the public libraries in the state easilly. So I simply put inthe book and have no idea which library it will come from! Not all libraries have joined yet it is taking about 3 years to get all the libraries on but the two main ones I use are now both on it. Makes it so very easy to get books because we end up so many options. Each library remains independent as far picking books etc goes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday early darowil - how you have a lovely day.

sam



darowil said:


> Finished the apple pie tonight- David had the rest of the one with the cheese in it and really like dit to. I put cheese on top but thought it was nicer in the pie. Have a family brthday this weekend coming and thinking of taking the apple pie for that- though nicer hot and unbkaed pie doesn't reval well- and you never know DDs might suggest that I don't take anything for my birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been lovely here today - i sat out on the stoop with hickory and a couple of the cats - but all of a sudden the clouds have moved it and you can feel the drop in the temperature. we have quite a thunderous rain storm early this morning - wonder if we are preparing for another one. what is funny about this morning - the storm started about five o'clock and lasted about an hour - heidi said it was really loud with lots of lightening - i didn't hear a thing - slept right through it - however - when i woke up all the animals were on the bed. lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And for us that is getting to almost winter temperatures! We however are quite warm at 73F (22.7C) hard to sleep when it is that warm at night...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been lovely here today - i sat out on the stoop with hickory and a couple of the cats - but all of a sudden the clouds have moved it and you can feel the drop in the temperature. we have quite a thunderous rain storm early this morning - wonder if we are preparing for another one. what is funny about this morning - the storm started about five o'clock and lasted about an hour - heidi said it was really loud with lots of lightening - i didn't hear a thing - slept right through it - however - when i woke up all the animals were on the bed. lol
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> What dreadful events in Boston - what on earth motivates the people who do this kind of thing?
> Julie, so glad your DB seems to be recovering well.
> Darowil, Many Happy Returns! Have a lovely day.
> Got a spray tan yesterday (not bad, a first spray tan at 60!) and I'm not too sure about it. I like my legs, face is ok, but feel my arms and hands are a bit orange. However my niece says I have to give it another day to 'settle' - who'd've guessed! :roll: This is a trial run for the wedding at the end of May as I don't want to wear tights and my legs are milk-white. So much easier for the men......wash, shave, throw on a kilt and jacket - done!


I only hope the weather is warm enough for you to go without tights at the end of May ! I too have just had my first spray tan when I turned sixty. I went on a cruise on the Queen Mary 11 and my legs were sooo white. I had a trial run and boy was I glad I did. I discovered the next morning when I got up that my bedding which I had just changed the day before was covered in spray tan !!! it did settle down and when I spoke to someone at the salon about it they suggested that I buy specially created sheets which were made up in a very loose sleeping bag style. They were made of white material with the name of the spray tan emblazoned on it. I took it with me on the cruise and was so glad I did as even with using it I was mortified to see that some tan did come off on the bedding on board. I did make my bed the first morning hoping that the staff would just leave it alone but when I returned to the cabin later my bed had been remade and had fresh bedding on !!! If I was doing it again I would have it done at least a week if not 10 days before I was due to depart. At least you will not have that problem !! lol
You will be looking very glamorous on the day, good for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I only hope the weather is warm enough for you to go without tights at the end of May ! I too have just had my first spray tan when I turned sixty. I went on a cruise on the Queen Mary 11 and my legs were sooo white. I had a trial run and boy was I glad I did. I discovered the next morning when I got up that my bedding which I had just changed the day before was covered in spray tan !!! it did settle down and when I spoke to someone at the salon about it they suggested that I buy specially created sheets which were made up in a very loose sleeping bag style. They were made of white material with the name of the spray tan emblazoned on it. I took it with me on the cruise and was so glad I did as even with using it I was mortified to see that some tan did come off on the bedding on board. I did make my bed the first morning hoping that the staff would just leave it alone but when I returned to the cabin later my bed had been remade and had fresh bedding on !!! If I was doing it again I would have it done at least a week if not 10 days before I was due to depart. At least you will not have that problem !! lol
> You will be looking very glamorous on the day, good for you.


BTW, Kate, how is the weight loss plan going and how long do you have before the wedding?
oooops one question answered in the edited out portion!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like such a lovely weekend - think i would want to buy all the yarn - some beautiful knitting going on.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html
> 
> They don't have the 2013 dates up yet -- but suspect that it will be around the same time as the MW Stitches Show--probably the week-end before like it was last year -- 27 stores!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny kate - over here thongs are both footwear and wnderwear.

sam



KateB said:


> Thongs are g-string underwear over here. I remember when my son came home from Oz and announced he'd lost his thongs, I thought his brother was going to choke!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you take a picture?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh Thank GOD!! DH just pulled in with his Semi and picked up his phone, first time I've gotten to see him in it.
> The big dog wanted to go with him when he left again, didn't quite know what to think about that big truck out there. lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday, darowil! I am not sure whether I am a day late. I hope you have a wonderful year and I hope we will work together again next year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, darowil! I am not sure whether I am a day late. I hope you have a wonderful year and I hope we will work together again next year.


No, Shirley, this is the 17th for me and darowil!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny

sam



TNS said:


> Reminds me of one of my Aussie friends working in US asking one of the secretaries for a rubber (English for eraser) and wondering why he got such a frosty reception for the rest of the week! :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another lovely quilt shirley - just amazing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, darowil! I am not sure whether I am a day late. I hope you have a wonderful year and I hope we will work together again next year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

interesting - i just got an email stating that i get a copy of the corrected wingspan. darowil - did you find any mistakes when you were knitting yours?

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, looks as if I'm frogging the knit poncho rather than being done...! I tried it on again to see how much it might stretch when blocking and it's just not hanging right at all. I need to rearrange all the increases. The crochet one is almost done, though, so at least there's that! I thought I'd work on the sunflower knitted shawl also but can't find my other skein of yarn. Heh. Maybe I should do something other than yarny stuff today?!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, darowil! I am not sure whether I am a day late. I hope you have a wonderful year and I hope we will work together again next year.


What a beautiful quilt. What a talent .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> interesting - i just got an email stating that i get a copy of the corrected wingspan. darowil - did you find any mistakes when you were knitting yours?
> 
> sam


Sam, I got one yesterday--she has put it out in another language rather than made corrections to the English one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Julie! I hope you have a better year than the past one. I am glad you and darowil are such good friends to me. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie! I hope you have a better year than the past one. I am glad you and darowil are such good friends to me. Shirley


Oh dear, Shirley I am sorry another badly expressed post - it was mean't to be that darowil and I are already in Wednesday- but I don't have my birthday till July!!!!!

The quilt is another of your glorious creations!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> another lovely quilt shirley - just amazing.
> 
> sam


Ditto


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

no problem, Julie - I thought you would like the sunset and it is there for you anyway. I have been busy and didn't read carefully. 

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just heard from Katgo (Kathy Goodman) who is no longer posting to KP because of viruses she and her husband received on their computers awhile ago which they feel originated on KP. Kathy had to cancel one of the christmas Workshops which is a shame. I asked her if she wanted me to tell you all and this is what she wrote me

""Yes, please tell them all that I said hello and that I miss them terribly"". 

I am so sorry she won't be doing the crochet workshop for our Christmas series. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard from Katgo (Kathy Goodman) who is no longer posting to KP because of viruses she and her husband received on their computers awhile ago which they feel originated on KP. Kathy had to cancel one of the christmas Workshops which is a shame. I asked her if she wanted me to tell you all and this is what she wrote me
> 
> ""Yes, please tell them all that I said hello and that I miss them terribly"".
> 
> I am so sorry she won't be doing the crochet workshop for our Christmas series. Shirley


thanks for the up-date, Shirley! that is unfortunate- because she had so much enthusiasm!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That is another beautiful quilt. Do you make them all?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,

It's been a nice day in southern Wisconsin as well. The sun has been out all day and just a gentle breeze so we were able to have a nice walk outside.

I can tell what a cold winter this has been by my tulips. Usually, when we get back from AZ, they have started to bloom. Right now they are still very tight buds. We need some warm days--unfortunately, there is cold weather in the forecast for the next five or six days.

Also found out that there is a new LYS in town. We have had a few in the past but they haven't lasted long. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you find the yarn soon - can hardly wait to see the knitted sunflower shawl sorlenna. i really want to knit one.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, looks as if I'm frogging the knit poncho rather than being done...! I tried it on again to see how much it might stretch when blocking and it's just not hanging right at all. I need to rearrange all the increases. The crochet one is almost done, though, so at least there's that! I thought I'd work on the sunflower knitted shawl also but can't find my other skein of yarn. Heh. Maybe I should do something other than yarny stuff today?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely shirley - as always.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie! I hope you have a better year than the past one. I am glad you and darowil are such good friends to me. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*The robins have arrived!!! yeah!! that means that spring is here - even though the ground is covered with snow. the hawk I mentioned the other day has been here for a week and the pair are nesting and today the 5 robins that always come to our back yard are here! I watch for them every spring*. You have no idea how ready I am for spring weather.

Our 58th anniversary is on the 21st and if the weather improves we are going to Banff overnight for the weekend - we need a Banff 'fix' - if the weather is bad we will wait until it is nicer. 58 years - hard to believe .

If you remember our talk about the love stories on a previous Tea Party we knew each other 3 days. Hard for us to believe that but it worked for us through ups and downs -lots of both. He is my rock -

I know there are others who are in the same situation, and others who are not. It is amazing how that happens. I am very very lucky, and know it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am really looking forward to Sam's workshop. I have my stitches cast on for my wingspan and have been working on my bed jacket today. I also got the 2nd series of Downton Abbey from the library and will watch it tonight, while I knit. 

I will open Sam's workshop tomorrow. I so hope he has fun with it. Most of the teachers do and are happy to do another one, eh darowil? :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks for the up-date, Shirley! that is unfortunate- because she had so much enthusiasm!


I am looking for a crocheter who will teach the class Kathy was going to teach. a crochet angel, snowflakes and possibly a crochet tree skirt (not written in stone for the tree skirt) I am lookibng for doily type crochet -- anyone here interested? It would be for our Christmas series. pm me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you find the yarn soon - can hardly wait to see the knitted sunflower shawl sorlenna. i really want to knit one.
> 
> sam


I didn't find it yet--got the poncho frogged and that was rather depressing, so I put Yuckl on the harness & leash and took him outside for a while--he sits and moons at the window and then when he gets outside, everything freaks him out. LOL But he settled down a bit after that (which is a GOOD thing--he's a wildman sometimes). I will look again--have all the worsted in one box, so it can't have gone far...



Designer1234 said:


> Our 58th anniversary is on the 21st and if the weather improves we are going to Banff overnight for the weekend - we need a Banff 'fix' - if the weather is bad we will wait until it is nicer. 58 years - hard to believe .
> 
> If you remember our talk about the love stories on a previous Tea Party we knew each other 3 days. Hard for us to believe that but it worked for us through ups and downs -lots of both. He is my rock -


Congratulations to the two of you and yay for spring!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Throughout the day, I've been thinking of the people in Boston. Prayers are continuing. I got a decent bit of the back of the bed jacket knitted early this morning and again this evening. Much of the day has been given to organising my elder daughter's birthday tea on Saturday. Happy birthday Darowil.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Home from Marianne's and had a wonderful time. Must dmit, the signs going up there were veryy confusing and what should have taken a 1 hour trip took 2. North Georgia has lots of little towns and side rows that google maps does not know about and that the DOT labels one way going one direction and then calls it something else. But, now that I know the route it is a breeze. Big thank you to M & C for coming to my rescue! Oh yes, today of all days my GPS decided to not work. Grrrrr. As usual, we didn't get much knitted but had a wonderful visit. C is just as nice as you can imagine. She does some amazing workworking too. Both will be coming down to my place next week. Hold on Athens!!! EJS if you still lived in Georgia you would be most welcome to join us too!. I'm in love with their dogs and Marianne gave me several dog beds she was getting rid of. My babies are already claiming them. 

Did manage to get my wingspan cast on and do a tiny tiny bit on the first triangle. This is going to be fun. 

Poledra so glad DH got his phone before heading out. So true that we are now so dependent on them. 

I know I've left someone or something out since I did read through very quickly the postings. Please forgive me and know that I send well wishes to everyone.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

How do I join the Wingspan group that Sam is coaching?


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

About 35 years ago I(single Mom) was driving a Ford chateau Club Wagon and towing a 24ft Master Coach heading to Fort Pierce Florida to visit family. The bearing in the trailer burned out and we ended up in DUG GAP Georgia. 
Lovely people not only owned the gas station/garage but a small motel as well Of course we had to stay almost a week while parts arrived and the repair made. The folks were so very nice to us but, there wasn't much for my three kids to do there in those days and they often said that one week they spent a month in Dug Gap Georgia.



Gweniepooh said:


> Home from Marianne's and had a wonderful time. Must dmit, the signs going up there were veryy confusing and what should have taken a 1 hour trip took 2. North Georgia has lots of little towns and side rows that google maps does not know about and that the DOT labels one way going one direction and then calls it something else. But, now that I know the route it is a breeze. Big thank you to M & C for coming to my rescue! Oh yes, today of all days my GPS decided to not work. Grrrrr. As usual, we didn't get much knitted but had a wonderful visit. C is just as nice as you can imagine. She does some amazing workworking too. Both will be coming down to my place next week. Hold on Athens!!! EJS if you still lived in Georgia you would be most welcome to join us too!. I'm in love with their dogs and Marianne gave me several dog beds she was getting rid of. My babies are already claiming them.
> 
> Did manage to get my wingspan cast on and do a tiny tiny bit on the first triangle. This is going to be fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> About 35 years ago I(single Mom) was driving a Ford chateau Club Wagon and towing a 24ft Master Coach heading to Fort Pierce Florida to visit family. The bearing in the trailer burned out and we ended up in DUG GAP Georgia.
> Lovely people not only owned the gas station/garage but a small motel as well Of course we had to stay almost a week while parts arrived and the repair made. The folks were so very nice to us but, there wasn't much for my three kids to do there in those days and they often said that one week they spent a month in Dug Gap Georgia.


I've been stuck many times in places like that, LOL.. I often said my former MIL would come and stay a month one weekend! :roll: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gwen so glad the trip home was easier, at least now you know the easier way to our place! 
We did get some knitting done, LOL, not much but at least we had a bit of progress. 
Gwen, mom said that the next time you visit she will be up and wants to visit with you more! She loves the rose, has it pinned to one of her pillows now :thumbup: 
C totally loves you!! She cannot wait till Tuesday and has already asked when you could come back.. :lol: :lol: :lol:  :thumbup: She promised she'd let us knit more, but at the same time she said we could go to Helen to the fudge shop and to the gourd house also! Oh please check to see if I gave you the noses, I found a package on my desk, not sure if I had one or two, LOL. (animal noses I mean) 
I need to go spend a bit of time with Mom, she reminded me that I owe her an extra bit of time this evening, LOL. I may go ahead and cast on the wingspan, I've got more done on the scarf I was working on today!!
Hugs and lots of prayers, will probably be back on in a bit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No noses! I can check some out at H.L next week when we shop! I will come back when ever I can. C is delightful and very talented herself. I'm gong to look for the Barbie stuff tomorrow. I had such fun. Tell your mom if she can not be up I'll gladly sit back there and knit a bit and chat with her.

Wanted to say the package I am preparing to mail that you wanted to put something into I'll hold off until Tuesday if you want to add something.

I also LOVE your dogs. It is starting to really cool down here; looks like rain. More reason to stay in and knit. Was so pleased the day ended up being pretty.



Marianne818 said:


> Gwen so glad the trip home was easier, at least now you know the easier way to our place!
> We did get some knitting done, LOL, not much but at least we had a bit of progress.
> Gwen, mom said that the next time you visit she will be up and wants to visit with you more! She loves the rose, has it pinned to one of her pillows now :thumbup:
> C totally loves you!! She cannot wait till Tuesday and has already asked when you could come back.. :lol: :lol: :lol:  :thumbup: She promised she'd let us knit more, but at the same time she said we could go to Helen to the fudge shop and to the gourd house also! Oh please check to see if I gave you the noses, I found a package on my desk, not sure if I had one or two, LOL. (animal noses I mean)
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> About 35 years ago I(single Mom) was driving a Ford chateau Club Wagon and towing a 24ft Master Coach heading to Fort Pierce Florida to visit family. The bearing in the trailer burned out and we ended up in DUG GAP Georgia.
> Lovely people not only owned the gas station/garage but a small motel as well Of course we had to stay almost a week while parts arrived and the repair made. The folks were so very nice to us but, there wasn't much for my three kids to do there in those days and they often said that one week they spent a month in Dug Gap Georgia.


Well if they came back now depending on where they were they may say the same thing! LOL There are quite a few cool palces now though. In the summer now you will find a number of places that are more tourist driven and have tubing in the river which is fun even for an oldster like me! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> About 35 years ago I(single Mom) was driving a Ford chateau Club Wagon and towing a 24ft Master Coach heading to Fort Pierce Florida to visit family. The bearing in the trailer burned out and we ended up in DUG GAP Georgia.
> Lovely people not only owned the gas station/garage but a small motel as well Of course we had to stay almost a week while parts arrived and the repair made. The folks were so very nice to us but, there wasn't much for my three kids to do there in those days and they often said that one week they spent a month in Dug Gap Georgia.


Well if they came back now depending on where they were they may say the same thing! LOL There are quite a few cool places now though. In the summer now you will find a number of places that are more tourist driven and have tubing in the river which is fun even for an oldster like me! LOL

By the way love the new avatar! Very pretty!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No noses! I can check some out at H.L next week when we shop! I will come back when ever I can. C is delightful and very talented herself. I'm gong to look for the Barbie stuff tomorrow. I had such fun. Tell your mom if she can not be up I'll gladly sit back there and knit a bit and chat with her.
> 
> Wanted to say the package I am preparing to mail that you wanted to put something into I'll hold off until Tuesday if you want to add something.
> 
> I also LOVE your dogs. It is starting to really cool down here; looks like rain. More reason to stay in and knit. Was so pleased the day ended up being pretty.


Sky is clear here... soooooooo don't want rain, I'll need a bush hog to mow the back area soon!! 
And dang I forgot, I do have a special small something I want to add if you don't mind. I even had it out on the table.. dadburn it!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if they came back now depending on where they were they may say the same thing! LOL There are quite a few cool places now though. In the summer now you will find a number of places that are more tourist driven and have tubing in the river which is fun even for an oldster like me! LOL
> 
> By the way love the new avatar! Very pretty!


OH wow.. I may have a tubing partner!!! C won't go tubing with me, neither will Deb!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sky is clear here... soooooooo don't want rain, I'll need a bush hog to mow the back area soon!!
> And dang I forgot, I do have a special small something I want to add if you don't mind. I even had it out on the table.. dadburn it!


Not a problem....will need to wait until payday anyway and may find something else. Showed the yarns on skype and she liked them so I do want to put in a surprise too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pulled the books I had for knitted toys...purchased them when I knew nothing about well known knitters. One is by JeanGreenhowe and has over 50 patterns. Treasure it for sure. The other is also good though I don't know the designers name; Knitted Toys by Zoe Mellor. It has 25 designs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> OH wow.. I may have a tubing partner!!! C won't go tubing with me, neither will Deb!!


I LOVE it and so does my daughters and grandkids. Now I do have to have assistance getting on the tube and up the banks afterwards but it is so much fun. Now why won't C go?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne...you'd think we'd be talked out by now....LOLOLOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen and Marianne, sounds like you had a fab time today! :thumbup:

Sam, I found the yarn, so I'll work on the sunflower a bit more tonight--slowly getting there!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

It does sound like a fun day.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Past pretty I'm afraid. I'll be 70 on August 5th. Another retired Special Education teacher.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well if they came back now depending on where they were they may say the same thing! LOL There are quite a few cool places now though. In the summer now you will find a number of places that are more tourist driven and have tubing in the river which is fun even for an oldster like me! LOL
> 
> By the way love the new avatar! Very pretty!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I LOVE it and so does my daughters and grandkids. Now I do have to have assistance getting on the tube and up the banks afterwards but it is so much fun. Now why won't C go?


Great about the books!!! I sure would love to take a look next week?? :wink: C does not do any water but swimming pools, she will wade in the river, but not for very long and only likes to get up to her ankles, LOL. Deb doesn't swim, so she won't tube at all, but she will wade up past her knees. LOL.. makes no sense at all!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Past pretty I'm afraid. I'll be 70 on August 5th. Another retired Special Education teacher.


Don't say that! As we age we become more beautiful than ever because our inner beauty becomes more present. YOU are beautiful with your smile and twinkling eyes!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cloudy and dreary here all day, calling for 4 more inches of rain tomorrow and then back down to the 40s, and still a chance of rain for the next week. One extreme to the other wish there were more happy mediums. Need to check the basement to make sure nothing is on the floor just in case, we do have flood warnings.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Cloudy and dreary here all day, calling for 4 more inches of rain tomorrow and then back down to the 40s, and still a chance of rain for the next week. One extreme to the other wish there were more happy mediums. Need to check the basement to make sure nothing is on the floor just in case, we do have flood warnings.


Oh Pup, we have been having rain like that forever, I should not complain, for we are finally out of the drought, but I swear if you stand still long enough outside you will start to mold! :shock: :roll: :lol: :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to knit. That wild woman of the mountains wore me out today!!! LOL Peace and Love to all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to knit. That wild woman of the mountains wore me out today!!! LOL Peace and Love to all.


Yeah that flat-lander wore me out too.. it's knitting time :wink: :lol: :-D  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, darowil! I am not sure whether I am a day late. I hope you have a wonderful year and I hope we will work together again next year.


Beautiful wall hangings/quilts, Shirley.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Off to bed, healing for all and rest. Until tomorrow.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello again, spent the day watching the rain come down then the sun come out, then repeat of it several times. Rain, thunder and lightning! 

Frogged my Wingspan and started another one on #8 needles. Like it a lot better; seems softer. Will have to block it well to get some of the kinks out. Have the first wing done. Put some of the charms on the stitch markers I bought. They look like pregnant coilless safety pins. I will try to get a pic tomorrow of them and the other charms. 

Gwen happy to hear that you made it safely to Marianne's and had a good time. Can't wait to meet you both.

Hope everyone is feeling well. My thoughts are with you all.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne...you'd think we'd be talked out by now....LOLOLOL


oh NO! never say you are talked out! why I have not even begun to get in on the verbal conversation! of course, if you two both have blisters on your tongues, then it makes sense that I have to do all the talking!!!!!! yackety yack, Zoe  :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am totally confused as to the "noses".

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> No noses! I can check some out at H.L next week when we shop! I will come back when ever I can. C is delightful and very talented herself. I'm gong to look for the Barbie stuff tomorrow. I had such fun. Tell your mom if she can not be up I'll gladly sit back there and knit a bit and chat with her.
> 
> Wanted to say the package I am preparing to mail that you wanted to put something into I'll hold off until Tuesday if you want to add something.
> 
> I also LOVE your dogs. It is starting to really cool down here; looks like rain. More reason to stay in and knit. Was so pleased the day ended up being pretty.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am totally confused as to the "noses".
> 
> sam


me too! I had to check and see if my nose was still where it was supposed to be! hmmmm, they say the mirror does not lie, and mine did not break afterall, Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thongs are g-string underwear over here. I remember when my son came home from Oz and announced he'd lost his thongs, I thought his brother was going to choke!


Ha ha, too funny :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Reminds me of one of my Aussie friends working in US asking one of the secretaries for a rubber (English for eraser) and wondering why he got such a frosty reception for the rest of the week! :XD:


Yep have of that sort of problem before. LOL. If you spoke about eraser here we all do know what it is but it has alway been and still is called a rubber.... rub it out, i guess.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *The robins have arrived!!! yeah!! that means that spring is here - even though the ground is covered with snow. the hawk I mentioned the other day has been here for a week and the pair are nesting and today the 5 robins that always come to our back yard are here! I watch for them every spring*. You have no idea how ready I am for spring weather.
> 
> Our 58th anniversary is on the 21st and if the weather improves we are going to Banff overnight for the weekend - we need a Banff 'fix' - if the weather is bad we will wait until it is nicer. 58 years - hard to believe .
> 
> ...


Hurray! You have spring! :thumbup: Wow 58 years, thats quite an achievement. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from Marianne's and had a wonderful time. Must dmit, the signs going up there were veryy confusing and what should have taken a 1 hour trip took 2. North Georgia has lots of little towns and side rows that google maps does not know about and that the DOT labels one way going one direction and then calls it something else. But, now that I know the route it is a breeze. Big thank you to M & C for coming to my rescue! Oh yes, today of all days my GPS decided to not work. Grrrrr. As usual, we didn't get much knitted but had a wonderful visit. C is just as nice as you can imagine. She does some amazing workworking too. Both will be coming down to my place next week. Hold on Athens!!! EJS if you still lived in Georgia you would be most welcome to join us too!. I'm in love with their dogs and Marianne gave me several dog beds she was getting rid of. My babies are already claiming them.
> 
> Did manage to get my wingspan cast on and do a tiny tiny bit on the first triangle. This is going to be fun.
> 
> ...


It sounds like two had a great time again.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped. 
Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Past pretty I'm afraid. I'll be 70 on August 5th. Another retired Special Education teacher.


You are beautiful. A lovely face and radiating joyful peace.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing to you - your family and your ex.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped.
> Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
> He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time to go to bed.

sam


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> definitely time to go to bed.
> 
> sam


Good night Sam. It must be about 4am with you. I hope you sleep well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know ROFL but can you translate MAO? oooops I think I just remembered- don't bother!!!!!!
> Hope it is a good day for you, Zoe!


It was particulary apt considering that the topic of conversation was g-strings/thongs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Reminds me of one of my Aussie friends working in US asking one of the secretaries for a rubber (English for eraser) and wondering why he got such a frosty reception for the rest of the week! :XD:


Exactly what I would ask for as well!
When I worked in LOndon we had a lot of Aussies working there and for use rooting around is a real nono (much wosre than f***) and there was a nurse there who would often say this and then look up and say whoops I'm not supposed to say that in front of you lot am I? However knowing Gail it didn't bother me- and after all it was an acceptable term over there so what right did we have to object anyway. Laugh maybe.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped.
> Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
> He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


my prayers are with you and family, and special one for EX. this is a hard time, for all of you and prayer is really needed. we are on it. like "Sam says we got your back".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Darowil, Happy Birthday, if it is still your birthday. If not, I hope you had an enjoyable time, anyway. Today, my iPad thinks you may be Darwin, and when I rejected that, it thought Dark Will must be what I meant!


It doesn't like darowil does it? the poor thing I have it so confused


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Darowil happy birthday to you, hope you have a lovely day


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> my prayers are with you and family, and special one for EX. this is a hard time, for all of you and prayer is really needed. we are on it. like "Sam says we got your back".


thanks


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Darowil I know I've probably missed your birthday and if I did I hope you had a very nice one. Happy "Belated" Birthday!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am totally confused as to the "noses".
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, so sorry, I have several packages of the toy safety eyes and noses, I thought I had put a package in a bag for Gwen along with some fun fur yarn, but I wasn't sure as I had left one package out on the desk. ( I have enough fun fur to make at least 12 bears, dogs or other animals, LOL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> interesting - i just got an email stating that i get a copy of the corrected wingspan. darowil - did you find any mistakes when you were knitting yours?
> 
> sam


I haven't done one yet- I decided to wait and do it in your workshop as I had so many other things I wanted to do too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, darowil! I am not sure whether I am a day late. I hope you have a wonderful year and I hope we will work together again next year.


We sure don't get get too many grizzly bears here. As usual wonderful work.
I told my family I got a grizzly bear for my birthday and they looked at me blankly for some reason.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> oh NO! never say you are talked out! why I have not even begun to get in on the verbal conversation! of course, if you two both have blisters on your tongues, then it makes sense that I have to do all the talking!!!!!! yackety yack, Zoe  :lol:


I never talked out for sure!! The only lull is when we are concentrating on a stitch or counting how many we cast on, LOL. Truthfully I am very blessed to have found such a wonderful friend so close by that we can visit without much ado. I can imagine many, many days filled with laughter and joy when we get together!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am really looking forward to Sam's workshop. I have my stitches cast on for my wingspan and have been working on my bed jacket today. I also got the 2nd series of Downton Abbey from the library and will watch it tonight, while I knit.
> 
> I will open Sam's workshop tomorrow. I so hope he has fun with it. Most of the teachers do and are happy to do another one, eh darowil? :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


Yes I keep going back for another (in fact I keep going back for them in both roles!) and I do enjoy teaching them- otherwise I wouldn't keep doing them. If only I could knit three or 4 times faster I might be able to do all the other workshops and other things I want to do! I could of course stop reading KP!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped.
> Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
> He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


Sugarsugar, will keep him, you and yours in our prayers. Sounds liked the path of my late DH, we loved and cared for each other, but I could not tolerate the drinking, so we lived next door to each other so I could make sure he had a clean home, good food and medical care. And that he did not drink and drive!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Sugarsugar, will keep him, you and yours in our prayers. Sounds liked the path of my late DH, we loved and cared for each other, but I could not tolerate the drinking, so we lived next door to each other so I could make sure he had a clean home, good food and medical care. And that he did not drink and drive!!!!!!!


Thanks. We are not quite that close but i do care and i have helped out now and again. His moods have always changed on and off so much and i usually cop the bad ones verbally which i dont handle any more. Hence ex.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have had a lovely day thank you everyone- I still have a few hours of my birthday left over here.
Went for a drive with Mum and Maryann,e admiring the lovely autumn colours. But here it is only scattered areas of colours- Australia does not have native decidious trees and they tend to be planted in pockets, especially in hilss where the temperatures are cooler. Also a little early in the season yet, especailly as we have had very little cool weather yet. Makes for lovely weather, but ideal for anything else. Went to Hahndorf had luch and wandered along the street. And got two balls of Alpapca yarn from Mum plus two little knitted finger puppets. Not only was the alpaca the cutest he seemed very appropriate as I was getting the yarn there as well. Had to call him Al. Haven't named the toucan. (the toucan has clearly given up the ghost as he is now lying flat on his back). Al remains upright- might have something to do with the dice I have put in the ribbed section for the finger, a square base is rather stable afterall!
Vicky and Brett then came round and we had takeaway for tea- saved me cooking and they had been working all day and wanted an early tea as Brett has an exam tomorrow and wanted to get some study in tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Kate, how is the weight loss plan going and how long do you have before the wedding?
> oooops one question answered in the edited out portion!


I've lost 15lb! Started off with Weight Watchers, but I found it hard to maintain it so I then tried the 5:2 diet and I've found it much easier to keep to. Basically you have 2 days where you only eat 500 calories (I've usually done Mondays and Fridays, but it's adaptable) and 5 where you can eat what you like - without going daft about it! When you reach your target weight you should then be able to maintain it by only fasting for the 1 day a week. There seem to be quite a few health benefits from this too - lower blood pressure and cholesterol levels, protection from some cancers - here's a link if you're interested. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5:2_diet. I know it won't be of any use to anyone who's diabetic, but it has worked for me.

*It hasn't come through as a link, you'll have to cut and paste or copy it into your browser - sorry!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've lost 15lb! Started off with Weight Watchers, but I found it hard to maintain it so I then tried the 5:2 diet and I've found it much easier to keep to. Basically you have 2 days where you only eat 500 calories and 5 where you can eat what you like - without going daft about it! When you reach your target weight you should then be able to maintain it by only fasting for the 1 day a week. There seem to be quite a few health benefits from this too - lower blood pressure and cholesterol levels, protection from some cancers - here's a link if you're interested. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5:2_diet. I know it won't be of any use to anyone who's diabetic, but it has worked for me.
> 
> *It hasn't come through as a link, you'll have to cut and paste or copy it into your browser - sorry!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've lost 15lb! Started off with Weight Watchers, but I found it hard to keep to it so I then tried the 5:2 diet and I've found it much easier to keep to. Basically you have 2 days where you only eat 500 calories and 5 where you can eat what you like - without going daft about it! When you reach your target weight you should then be able to maintain it by only fasting for the 1 day a week. There seem to be quite a few health benefits from this too - lower blood pressure and cholesterol levels, protection from some cancers - here's a link if you're interested. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5:2_diet. I know it won't be of any use to anyone who's diabetic, but it has worked for me.


Thats really good- wonder if I could manage it though without going daft! Might look at tit but I am very wary of most diets, but do need to lose weight badly


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have to take mom for her blood draw this morning, she really hates getting up this early, LOL. She is a bit of a night owl, always has been, says the sun should not rise before at least 10 am!!!

I started the wingspan last night, made pretty good progress (at least for me) hope to have the afternoon to sit and knit today, I have several things on the needles. One that I really need to concentrate on and get it made for a friend. 

Have read that Pat Summerall has passed away, I had the fortune to meet him when I worked in Dallas. My boss was always bringing in athletic team members for tours of our small ice cream business. Pat was a very dear spirit and I was blessed to have met him.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Darowil happy birthday to you, hope you have a lovely day


Ditto :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I never talked out for sure!! The only lull is when we are concentrating on a stitch or counting how many we cast on, LOL. Truthfully I am very blessed to have found such a wonderful friend so close by that we can visit without much ado. I can imagine many, many days filled with laughter and joy when we get together!


Ditto my friend!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've lost 15lb! Started off with Weight Watchers, but I found it hard to maintain it so I then tried the 5:2 diet and I've found it much easier to keep to. Basically you have 2 days where you only eat 500 calories (I've usually done Mondays and Fridays, but it's adaptable) and 5 where you can eat what you like - without going daft about it! When you reach your target weight you should then be able to maintain it by only fasting for the 1 day a week. There seem to be quite a few health benefits from this too - lower blood pressure and cholesterol levels, protection from some cancers - here's a link if you're interested. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5:2_diet. I know it won't be of any use to anyone who's diabetic, but it has worked for me.
> 
> *It hasn't come through as a link, you'll have to cut and paste or copy it into your browser - sorry!


Good job, keep up the good work,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats really good- wonder if I could manage it though without going daft! Might look at tit but I am very wary of most diets, but do need to lose weight badly


Same here....may give it a try.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day, not much sleep last night, Arthur came to see me :hunf: not happy about that. Hope all are feeling better than yesterday, and looking forward to today with joy and happiness, laced with love. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Meant to post a photos of Al with the yarn and forgot so here he comes. BTW 4 ply is fingering weight- thinking a ribbed lace scarf.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Off to bed, am tired. nighty night. Take care.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Meant to post a photos of Al with the yarn and forgot so here he comes. BTW 4 ply is fingering weight- thinking a ribbed lace scarf.


Nice color.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Meant to post a photos of Al with the yarn and forgot so here he comes. BTW 4 ply is fingering weight- thinking a ribbed lace scarf.


Al is so cute and the yarn is lovely. Even looks soft!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Al is so cute and the yarn is lovely. Even looks soft!


And feels it too. In hte TV workshop nexk warmers have been taked about- this might make a good neckwarmer in the ribbed lace instead. Now that needs some thought. I never find scarves stay where I want them on the odd occasion I wear them, a neck warmer is not going to go too far!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

See below!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 wrote:
I never talked out for sure!! The only lull is when we are concentrating on a stitch or counting how many we cast on, LOL. Truthfully I am very blessed to have found such a wonderful friend so close by that we can visit without much ado. I can imagine many, many days filled with laughter and joy when we get together!



Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto my friend!


You two obviously get in like a house on fire   :lol: (as my old Dad would have said)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've lost 15lb! Started off with Weight Watchers, but I found it hard to maintain it so I then tried the 5:2 diet and I've found it much easier to keep to. Basically you have 2 days where you only eat 500 calories (I've usually done Mondays and Fridays, but it's adaptable) and 5 where you can eat what you like - without going daft about it! When you reach your target weight you should then be able to maintain it by only fasting for the 1 day a week. There seem to be quite a few health benefits from this too - lower blood pressure and cholesterol levels, protection from some cancers - here's a link if you're interested. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5:2_diet. I know it won't be of any use to anyone who's diabetic, but it has worked for me.
> 
> *It hasn't come through as a link, you'll have to cut and paste or copy it into your browser - sorry!


Well done! Keep up the good work, and thanks for the info.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped.
> Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
> He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


My prayers are with you! been through this with my Dad, and now it is an issue with the DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've lost 15lb! Started off with Weight Watchers, but I found it hard to maintain it so I then tried the 5:2 diet and I've found it much easier to keep to. Basically you have 2 days where you only eat 500 calories (I've usually done Mondays and Fridays, but it's adaptable) and 5 where you can eat what you like - without going daft about it! When you reach your target weight you should then be able to maintain it by only fasting for the 1 day a week. There seem to be quite a few health benefits from this too - lower blood pressure and cholesterol levels, protection from some cancers - here's a link if you're interested. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5:2_diet. I know it won't be of any use to anyone who's diabetic, but it has worked for me.
> 
> *It hasn't come through as a link, you'll have to cut and paste or copy it into your browser - sorry!


That is great Kate! I'll give it a miss though as I have to follow the diabetic diet- or at least I try to! Not very good with the WW system- groups are not my thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Meant to post a photos of Al with the yarn and forgot so here he comes. BTW 4 ply is fingering weight- thinking a ribbed lace scarf.


the finger puppets are fun! and the yarn is a lovely colour!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers and strength being sent to you all!!



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped.
> Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
> He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil: Sounds lke a great birthday. Love the yarn and hte finger puppets are adorable.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
> He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


My prayers for him, and for you, and for your children. Been there and lived through it, more than anyone could know. You have my support. Zoe


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning everyone from gloomy Mn. 13 days without seeing ths sun and we still have over two feet of snow on the ground and they are talking more coming. Didn't sleep well again last night. I don't think I will rest or be the same until my husband gets another job and I am giving up hope.
Will try the diet, sounds interesting. We have our sons wedding in May and could use to drop some weight. Lost 32 lbs. after my husband lost his job but with a long winter and going crazy did a lot of cooking and baking. not good.
Understand about the drinking problem, my best friends husband drank for years and we helped make him leave and I stayed with her for awhile to help, that did it he hasn't drank in 13 years and we all pray he never does again. It is an awful illness to deal with and effects so many.
Hope all have a good day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped.
> Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
> He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


That is tough on all of you to be dealing with this issue. Prayers being offerred.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning everyone from gloomy Mn. 13 days without seeing ths sun and we still have over two feet of snow on the ground and they are talking more coming. Didn't sleep well again last night. I don't think I will rest or be the same until my husband gets another job and I am giving up hope.
> Will try the diet, sounds interesting. We have our sons wedding in May and could use to drop some weight. Lost 32 lbs. after my husband lost his job but with a long winter and going crazy did a lot of cooking and baking. not good.
> Understand about the drinking problem, my best friends husband drank for years and we helped make him leave and I stayed with her for awhile to help, that did it he hasn't drank in 13 years and we all pray he never does again. It is an awful illness to deal with and effects so many.
> Hope all have a good day.


Thinking of you at this difficult time. Do remember we are here with our virtual shoulders, for you to weep on- it is one of the brilliant things with the KTP- we have most of us at times vented whatever problems we are going through, and there is usually someone online somewhere in the globe!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

For all my Canadian friends: We lost our dear Rita Mac Neil overnight. What a dear soul and a beautiful voice.
Also George Beverly Shae passed at 104 years. He had the most glorious voice. I'm ashamed to admit I hadn't realized that he was also Canadian ( born in Winchester Ontario)


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> My prayers for him, and for you, and for your children. Been there and lived through it, more than anyone could know. You have my support. Zoe


Me too. Been there, done that. Lots of support coming your way for you and the kids. I know you feel hemmed it. -Can't stand it but hard to completely walk away. Take care of you. Try to not let it wear you down.

Patricia


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped.
> Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
> He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


My prayers are with all of you. I was married to an alcoholic but he wasn't abusive. Guess when I warned him once when he was about to get out of control, that he had to sleep and i had a big iron frying pan that I would definitely use! My oldest son has been battling alcoholism and drug use off and on for years. So you have all my sympathy and prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers and strength being sent to you all!!


sugarsugar wrote:
Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped.
Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.
________________________________

Just so sorry to hear this. Heartbreaking and will remember him and all of you in prayer.

June sorry to hear about your trials with this in your family too. I know one's heart breaks and health too unless you take care of yourself.

Hope anyone out there struggling with this or who has members of the family struggling will get help. You can't do it alone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> For all my Canadian friends: We lost our dear Rita Mac Neil overnight. What a dear soul and a beautiful voice.
> Also George Beverly Shae passed at 104 years. He had the most glorious voice. I'm ashamed to admit I hadn't realized that he was also Canadian ( born in Winchester Ontario)


I hadn't realized that either and 104 years old. WOW That is amazing. It is sad that most of the people I remember that were famous when I was a child are now gone. Sort of puts one on the front line. Heaven will be echoing with new and beautiful voices.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of you at this difficult time. Do remember we are here with our virtual shoulders, for you to weep on- it is one of the brilliant things with the KTP- we have most of us at times vented whatever problems we are going through, and there is usually someone online somewhere in the globe!


How beautiful Lurker and true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good morning everyone from gloomy Mn. 13 days without seeing ths sun and we still have over two feet of snow on the ground and they are talking more coming. Didn't sleep well again last night. I don't think I will rest or be the same until my husband gets another job and I am giving up hope.
> Will try the diet, sounds interesting. We have our sons wedding in May and could use to drop some weight. Lost 32 lbs. after my husband lost his job but with a long winter and going crazy did a lot of cooking and baking. not good.
> Understand about the drinking problem, my best friends husband drank for years and we helped make him leave and I stayed with her for awhile to help, that did it he hasn't drank in 13 years and we all pray he never does again. It is an awful illness to deal with and effects so many.
> Hope all have a good day.


Spider, that is a lot of snow. 
This is a day and age where our talents may put the food on the table. I met a lady the other night who is now making jewelry to do just that. We aren't talking diamonds, but beads and stones. The same thing with knitting. Times have really changed. Even one of my nieces is a truck driver. I'm sure he has tried everything. A friend of mine who is desperate has gone to a place where they actually help you and she has met people from the companies who talked with her instead of just the standard, send in your resume online and you never hear anything. At least she has gotten some interviews, but she refused to lie and say she was disabled when she wasn't so she missed that job. Yes, they told her to find some way she could say she was disabled. If he doesn't mind driving, try Fed Ex for a local route. Just trying to come up with ideas friends have used that worked. Don't think your knitting isn't worth money. It is. We always give it away but you might be able to use it. My love and wishes for something to break in your favor. We really have to be creative to make a job for ourselves these days as the old ones are you know where.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning all. Having my cuppa' with you and then I am off to try and get things organized and done before the company. Gorgeous sunny day here but just 45f here. My daffodils blossomed yesterday and I just love them. No tulips as the little animals used them for dinner.

I still need to get the Traveling Vine done and I will be late joining the Wingspan workshop so I am glad it will still be on there. Big Hugs to all and have a great day. Prayers for all going through illnesses and problems.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sir Colin Davis, the renowned conductor of the London Symphony Orchestra, has died. The obituary I read in the Telegraph included a paragraph describing the lifelong solace he found in knitting. He thought his older sisters had taught him because they wanted him to help knit clothes for their dolls. The article said he was still knitting pieces for himself into his eighties.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/9994121/Sir-Colin-Davis.html


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Rookie sounds like your area and North of you is going to get the worst of todays storms. Hope you can stay in if not stay safe.

My prayers and thoughts are with you all.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy crow, you guys...95 pages? Our company has gone and we had a great time, while they were here. I spent yesterday running errands and getting ready for the next snow storm...will this ever end? 

In the meantime, I did get started on the Dreambird shawl. I must be getting dyslexic in my advancing age or else it was because DH kept distracting me by asking me questions about something totally unrelated (LOL). Anyway, I had trouble getting through the written instructions. I ended up using the row-by-row instructions set up next to the written instructions and then finally just wrote the numbers of stitches knit from the row-by-row instructions onto the written instructions and have been fine with it since. I did make one small change: When it comes to working the tip of the feather, there is the background color, then the tip of the feather color and then the background color again. I didn't like that the background color didn't go all the way around the tip of the feather so this is what I did:

Step 15: (instead of K to end - 45 sts)...I k44 and then turned, leaving the one stitch on the needle.
Step 16: (instead of k3, p41)...I made 1 double stitch, k1, p41.

By not knitting to the end (step 15) with the feather yarn, the background color (last stitch of step 15) ends up meeting up again with the background color, when the feather is completed. 

This is just what I did and in no way takes anything away from the author's design. It is beautiful no matter how you do it. I am really liking using the Mary Maxim Step It Up sock yarn...nice, long repeats of muted color. My cost was $9.99 for 100 gr. but I had a 50% off coupon. My background yarn (Deborach Norville Serenity sock weight yarn in black) was $4.99 for 50 gr. but I already had it in my "stash"  Here is my progress so far:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is exquisite. My favorite colors too. I like the way you've added the background going around the tip of the feathers. I may just have to get this pattern. I am going to save your directions for the you did the feathers.



gottastch said:


> Holy crow, you guys...95 pages? Our company has gone and we had a great time, while they were here. I spent yesterday running errands and getting ready for the next snow storm...will this ever end?
> 
> In the meantime, I did get started on the Dreambird shawl. I must be getting dyslexic in my advancing age or else it was because DH kept distracting me by asking me questions about something totally unrelated (LOL). Anyway, I had trouble getting through the written instructions. I ended up using the row-by-row instructions set up next to the written instructions and then finally just wrote the numbers of stitches knit from the row-by-row onto the written instructions and have been fine with it since. I did make one small change: When it comes to working the tip of the feather, there is the background color, then the tip of the feather color and then the background color again. I didn't like that the background color didn't go all the way around the tip of the feather so this is what I did:
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is a close-up of my feather tip:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Holy crow, you guys...95 pages?  Our company has gone and we had a great time, while they were here. I spent yesterday running errands and getting ready for the next snow storm...will this ever end?
> 
> In the meantime, I did get started on the Dreambird shawl. I must be getting dyslexic in my advancing age or else it was because DH kept distracting me by asking me questions about something totally unrelated (LOL). Anyway, I had trouble getting through the written instructions. I ended up using the row-by-row instructions set up next to the written instructions and then finally just wrote the numbers of stitches knit from the row-by-row onto the written instructions and have been fine with it since. I did make one small change: When it comes to working the tip of the feather, there is the background color, then the tip of the feather color and then the background color again. I didn't like that the background color didn't go all the way around the tip of the feather so this is what I did:
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Love the soft lilac color with the black. Will be a stunning shawl.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good morning everyone from gloomy Mn. 13 days without seeing ths sun and we still have over two feet of snow on the ground and they are talking more coming. Didn't sleep well again last night. I don't think I will rest or be the same until my husband gets another job and I am giving up hope.
> Will try the diet, sounds interesting. We have our sons wedding in May and could use to drop some weight. Lost 32 lbs. after my husband lost his job but with a long winter and going crazy did a lot of cooking and baking. not good.
> Understand about the drinking problem, my best friends husband drank for years and we helped make him leave and I stayed with her for awhile to help, that did it he hasn't drank in 13 years and we all pray he never does again. It is an awful illness to deal with and effects so many.
> Hope all have a good day.


Spider, never give up hope, things may seem lost but that is when you lean on those prayers that are going up for you and your family. You may just need to keep looking up not down, and see what the prayers of others for you can do. Just be still and let God help and heal. But never give up, because your KP friend will not give up. You are blessed.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Holy crow, you guys...95 pages? Our company has gone and we had a great time, while they were here. I spent yesterday running errands and getting ready for the next snow storm...will this ever end?
> 
> In the meantime, I did get started on the Dreambird shawl. I must be getting dyslexic in my advancing age or else it was because DH kept distracting me by asking me questions about something totally unrelated (LOL). Anyway, I had trouble getting through the written instructions. I ended up using the row-by-row instructions set up next to the written instructions and then finally just wrote the numbers of stitches knit from the row-by-row onto the written instructions and have been fine with it since. I did make one small change: When it comes to working the tip of the feather, there is the background color, then the tip of the feather color and then the background color again. I didn't like that the background color didn't go all the way around the tip of the feather so this is what I did:
> 
> ...


Well get ready for the snow, we are getting here in Park Rapids, Minnesota. Has been snowing since early this morning and they say we will get anywhere from five to eight before it is done. This has to stop!!! The farmers in Nd and all over the area are going nuts will be a late spring for sure. And my son in Minneapolis wants to get married outdoors on May 18. Think we will need sweaters for sure. Keep warm. Funny to be saying this when we should be at least outside starting to clean up our yards.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Spider, yes this is crazy weather! Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if we didn't have such a glorious early spring last year. Everything is so very quiet here right now and the sky is so dark...just waiting for all heck to break loose. I spent 2 1/2 hours shoveling this stuff last week...did our driveway and our neighbor's driveway (he has a bad leg)...don't want a repeat of that but more and more it looks like it will be exactly the same...ugh! Warm hugs, lots of hot chocolate or coffee and warm microwave cake in a mug


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Holy crow, you guys...95 pages? Our company has gone and we had a great time, while they were here. I spent yesterday running errands and getting ready for the next snow storm...will this ever end?
> 
> In the meantime, I did get started on the Dreambird shawl. I must be getting dyslexic in my advancing age or else it was because DH kept distracting me by asking me questions about something totally unrelated (LOL). Anyway, I had trouble getting through the written instructions. I ended up using the row-by-row instructions set up next to the written instructions and then finally just wrote the numbers of stitches knit from the row-by-row instructions onto the written instructions and have been fine with it since. I did make one small change: When it comes to working the tip of the feather, there is the background color, then the tip of the feather color and then the background color again. I didn't like that the background color didn't go all the way around the tip of the feather so this is what I did:
> 
> ...


That is beautiful, love the color


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Spider, never give up hope, things may seem lost but that is when you lean on those prayers that are going up for you and your family. You may just need to keep looking up not down, and see what the prayers of others for you can do. Just be still and let God help and heal. But never give up, because your KP friend will not give up. You are blessed.


Thank you so very, very much. I have so much turmoil inside. He was 61 when this happened and no warning. Had just been given a raise and a great review. He was on the road for the company and he was so busy he didn't really have time to realize that over the four week time period two others in his division the same age had all of a sudden announced their retirement. Then he was next. He had planned on working at his job until he was 67. I have worked part time on and off but we have always lived within our means and I was a stay at home mom and volunteered at church, school, community so always doing something. Now I feel so quilty I was not out there working full time. He was offered a job five months after it happened but his previous company said they would sue him if he took it. Non compete clause. I just don't know what will happen. I try to keep busy but we moved back to where we lived seven years ago and I feel alone. Enough about me, others have more problems worse. I am lucky in many ways. But it has helped to vent here and I do so appreciate the prayers.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gottastch love your dreambird, the colors and the way the background color surrounds the tip of the feather. Nice job!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thank you so very, very much. I have so much turmoil inside. He was 61 when this happened and no warning. Had just been given a raise and a great review. He was on the road for the company and he was so busy he didn't really have time to realize that over the four week time period two others in his division the same age had all of a sudden announced their retirement. Then he was next. He had planned on working at his job until he was 67. I have worked part time on and off but we have always lived within our means and I was a stay at home mom and volunteered at church, school, community so always doing something. Now I feel so quilty I was not out there working full time. He was offered a job five months after it happened but his previous company said they would sue him if he took it. Non compete clause. I just don't know what will happen. I try to keep busy but we moved back to where we lived seven years ago and I feel alone. Enough about me, others have more problems worse. I am lucky in many ways. But it has helped to vent here and I do so appreciate the prayers.


And they are on going. :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Pup lover! I will want to make one out of worsted weight yarn sometime too...medium weight #4...but am wondering if anyone has done so and knows how much of the "feather yarn" would be needed, in that weight? I don't know how to compute that from sock/lace weight yarn (#1) to the medium weight (#4)...just times the feather yarn by 4? Could it be that simple? Something tells me, probably not but maybe it would be a good starting point


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Wednesday, everyone. Chilly day here in Lafayette but at least it's not raining right now. 

sugarsugar, prayers winging your way with healing thoughts for you, your ex and your children.

spider, try to keep your spirits up. you know that we're here if you need to vent.

darowil, cute finger puppets and the yard looks like it'll be nice to work with. 

Sad to say I haven't touched my traveling vine scarf for a while. Needs more concentration then what I feel I have right now. 

Congratulations on the weight loss. don't know if I can do only 500 calories a day even if it was only two days a week. But whatever works. I've been using an app called My Fitness Pal. It calculate how many calories you should have to lose to a target weight. It has a scanner to be able to do barcodes and plenty of already loaded calorie counts. I've been using it since last July, and have lost 55 pounds. iIt also has a way to track exercise but I'm not using that one. 

Hope everyone has a great day. Stay safe, warm or cool, whichever you need.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Pup lover! I will want to make one out of worsted weight yarn sometime too...medium weight #4...but am wondering if anyone has done so and knows how much of the "feather yarn" would be needed, in that weight? I don't know how to compute that from sock/lace weight yarn (#1) to the medium weight (#4)...just times the feather yarn by 4? Could it be that simple? Something tells me, probably not but maybe it would be a good starting point


I am too new to knitting and.not good enough at math to be able to advise you on that,sorry! You would either havea bedspread or a hairbow lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Pup lover! I will want to make one out of worsted weight yarn sometime too...medium weight #4...but am wondering if anyone has done so and knows how much of the "feather yarn" would be needed, in that weight? I don't know how to compute that from sock/lace weight yarn (#1) to the medium weight (#4)...just times the feather yarn by 4? Could it be that simple? Something tells me, probably not but maybe it would be a good starting point


I think that would be overestimating...and I realize i forgot to measure how much I used in my sample.  I may do it again--I know others are also working with different weights of yarn, so you might check out Ravelry to see projects and see if they give any amounts for feathers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Beloved by all who were priviledged to hear her sing, and loved by Canadians all over. Rest in peace Rita.
http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/music/2013/04/17/rita_macneil_cape_bretons_first_lady_of_song_dies_at_age_68.html
Flying on your own was her first "hit" that brought her to all Canadians. 




I remember George Beverly Shea singing on the radio when I was a child. His baritone is unmistakable. This was one of my favorites that he wrote the music for. 




Another one: 



The wonder of it all:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I have just received my copy of the catalogue from knitca . It is a wool source in Mississauga Ontario. The catalogue is well done and the selection,although limited seems good. They have needles and buttons as well. The catalogue was free for the asking.
I lived and taught in Mississauga and my grown children and Grands live there now so I visit. I'll sure be adding this shop to my itinerary from now on.
Their site is www.knitca.com 
You can order by e-mail,phone or in person.

Enjoy

Patricia


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup....we're getting thunderstorms....pretty noisy, but not too windy and not a lot of lightening...I'm hunkered down in the house, doing some light house cleaning, experimenting with different short row techniques on the picot swirl cloth (like the German short row version best so far), and going to try to make my center pull cakes of yarn (two very long skeins) using an old photo tube. Having fun!!

Mixed up some of Gottastch's fajita rub for tonight's dinner - will have DH pick up the tortilla shells on his way home so I don't have to go out!

DD from Springfield coming up next weekend---haven't seen her for quite sometime so really looking forward to it.



Pup lover said:


> Rookie sounds like your area and North of you is going to get the worst of todays storms. Hope you can stay in if not stay safe.
> 
> My prayers and thoughts are with you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's something very wrong if the non-compete clause would hold up in court....if he voluntarily left,then the non-compete may make some sense (but even then have been shot down in court), but if they asked him to leave, that makes the non-compete invalid...not that it will help for that situation (unless he's still in touch with them), but may be important for the future. Hopefully, there's a free legal aid available to you. Many libraries, churches, community centers have job clubs where everyone is helping each other network, etc. It's a very tough situation...we're all praying and sending lots of best wishes.



Spider said:


> Thank you so very, very much. I have so much turmoil inside. He was 61 when this happened and no warning. Had just been given a raise and a great review. He was on the road for the company and he was so busy he didn't really have time to realize that over the four week time period two others in his division the same age had all of a sudden announced their retirement. Then he was next. He had planned on working at his job until he was 67. I have worked part time on and off but we have always lived within our means and I was a stay at home mom and volunteered at church, school, community so always doing something. Now I feel so quilty I was not out there working full time. He was offered a job five months after it happened but his previous company said they would sue him if he took it. Non compete clause. I just don't know what will happen. I try to keep busy but we moved back to where we lived seven years ago and I feel alone. Enough about me, others have more problems worse. I am lucky in many ways. But it has helped to vent here and I do so appreciate the prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto ---- I have that same lilac color (plain) for my wingspan; hope it turns out as lovely as your DreamBird. I love the adaption you made and love how the colorworks seems to be perfectly placed in the feather. Yarn name and color name?



Pup lover said:


> Gottastch love your dreambird, the colors and the way the background color surrounds the tip of the feather. Nice job!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Past pretty I'm afraid. I'll be 70 on August 5th. Another retired Special Education teacher.


Another one here!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> The Three Kittens store is in Mendota Hts. The Yarnery is in St Paul. With being to so many in such a short time, my mind is blank on them right now. Was really impressed with StevenBe's two stores. Talked to his 84 yr old mom who owns a store in WI.


I visit 3 Kittens once a month...my chiropractor is across 110 in the little strip mall there


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Mild here today 18c and overcast but no rain still. Last night we got down to 7c.. brr and its nearly 6pm and 15c. I have had a very busy couple of days so nothing achieved at home. Oh well cant be helped.
> Well it would seem that it will be my turn to ask for prayers and kind thoughts. My ex husband has started drinking alcohol again.
> He was in a very bad way only a year and a half ago with liver failure and all that goes with it. He came good, well pretty good with lots of help and support and has been doing great but for whatever reason this has gone backwards again. So prayers for him that he will get help before too late and kind thoughts for our kids who are so scared for him as am i too. So thats my rant for now. We will all get through whatever comes i know.


Good thoughts going his way.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great Kate! I'll give it a miss though as I have to follow the diabetic diet- or at least I try to! Not very good with the WW system- groups are not my thing.


Not really mine either - this time I did WW on-line which was better, but just too hard to keep going! I like this 5:2 diet better because I only really have to think about it for the two days.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think that would be overestimating...and I realize i forgot to measure how much I used in my sample.  I may do it again--I know others are also working with different weights of yarn, so you might check out Ravelry to see projects and see if they give any amounts for feathers.


Great advice; thanks, Sorlenna!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not really mine either - this time I did WW on-line which was better, but just too hard to keep going! I like this 5:2 diet better because I only really have to think about it for the two days.


For a bit more on the 5:2 Diet and some great recipes!
http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/dieting/recipes/52-diet-fast-low-calorie-1770918


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gottastch love your dreambird, the colors and the way the background color surrounds the tip of the feather. Nice job!!


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ditto ---- I have that same lilac color (plain) for my wingspan; hope it turns out as lovely as your DreamBird. I love the adaption you made and love how the colorworks seems to be perfectly placed in the feather. Yarn name and color name?


Thanks Kate & Rookie! My background color is Deborah Norville's Premier sock weight yarn (black). My feather yarn is Mary Maxim's Step It Up sock yarn (playful plum)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

none the less - i think she was being very rude and not thoughtful of your feeings.

sam



darowil said:


> Exactly what I would ask for as well!
> When I worked in LOndon we had a lot of Aussies working there and for use rooting around is a real nono (much wosre than f***) and there was a nurse there who would often say this and then look up and say whoops I'm not supposed to say that in front of you lot am I? However knowing Gail it didn't bother me- and after all it was an acceptable term over there so what right did we have to object anyway. Laugh maybe.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, Darowil!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it - just couldn't figure it out. lol

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Oh Sam, so sorry, I have several packages of the toy safety eyes and noses, I thought I had put a package in a bag for Gwen along with some fun fur yarn, but I wasn't sure as I had left one package out on the desk. ( I have enough fun fur to make at least 12 bears, dogs or other animals, LOL)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. don't know if I can do only 500 calories a day even if it was only two days a week. But whatever works. I've been using an app called My Fitness Pal. It calculate how many calories you should have to lose to a target weight. It has a scanner to be able to do barcodes and plenty of already loaded calorie counts. I've been using it since last July, and have lost 55 pounds. iIt also has a way to track exercise but I'm not using that one.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. Stay safe, warm or cool, whichever you need.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Wow, if you've lost 55lbs you're obviously doing something right - stick with it! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am too new to knitting and.not good enough at math to be able to advise you on that,sorry! You would either havea bedspread or a hairbow lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry darowil - i meant the dream bird -

http://www.ravelry.com/deliveries/2919678/updates?t=474HSDFG0ALTEDNV6KFIJNSE5TO5P77

sam


darowil said:


> I haven't done one yet- I decided to wait and do it in your workshop as I had so many other things I wanted to do too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as though you have a lovely day for your birthday darowil - yeah - what are you going to knit with the angora?

sam



darowil said:


> I have had a lovely day thank you everyone- I still have a few hours of my birthday left over here.
> Went for a drive with Mum and Maryann,e admiring the lovely autumn colours. But here it is only scattered areas of colours- Australia does not have native decidious trees and they tend to be planted in pockets, especially in hilss where the temperatures are cooler. Also a little early in the season yet, especailly as we have had very little cool weather yet. Makes for lovely weather, but ideal for anything else. Went to Hahndorf had luch and wandered along the street. And got two balls of Alpapca yarn from Mum plus two little knitted finger puppets. Not only was the alpaca the cutest he seemed very appropriate as I was getting the yarn there as well. Had to call him Al. Haven't named the toucan. (the toucan has clearly given up the ghost as he is now lying flat on his back). Al remains upright- might have something to do with the dice I have put in the ribbed section for the finger, a square base is rather stable afterall!
> Vicky and Brett then came round and we had takeaway for tea- saved me cooking and they had been working all day and wanted an early tea as Brett has an exam tomorrow and wanted to get some study in tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long did it take to lose the fifteen pounds?

sam



KateB said:


> I've lost 15lb! Started off with Weight Watchers, but I found it hard to maintain it so I then tried the 5:2 diet and I've found it much easier to keep to. Basically you have 2 days where you only eat 500 calories (I've usually done Mondays and Fridays, but it's adaptable) and 5 where you can eat what you like - without going daft about it! When you reach your target weight you should then be able to maintain it by only fasting for the 1 day a week. There seem to be quite a few health benefits from this too - lower blood pressure and cholesterol levels, protection from some cancers - here's a link if you're interested. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5:2_diet. I know it won't be of any use to anyone who's diabetic, but it has worked for me.
> 
> *It hasn't come through as a link, you'll have to cut and paste or copy it into your browser - sorry!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Darowil! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Holy crow, you guys...95 pages? Our company has gone and we had a great time, while they were here. I spent yesterday running errands and getting ready for the next snow storm...will this ever end?
> 
> In the meantime, I did get started on the Dreambird shawl. I must be getting dyslexic in my advancing age or else it was because DH kept distracting me by asking me questions about something totally unrelated (LOL). Anyway, I had trouble getting through the written instructions. I ended up using the row-by-row instructions set up next to the written instructions and then finally just wrote the numbers of stitches knit from the row-by-row instructions onto the written instructions and have been fine with it since. I did make one small change: When it comes to working the tip of the feather, there is the background color, then the tip of the feather color and then the background color again. I didn't like that the background color didn't go all the way around the tip of the feather so this is what I did:
> 
> ...


It is looking stunning!

Gigi


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

There is no way I will be able to get caught up! I hope everyone is doing well. I am also behind in my projects, but hope to start Sam's Wingspan tomorrow. I did finish my DD's shawl for the wedding on the 27th. It is going to be a fancy one, so I have to get a new dress. Yes, I am a procrastinator!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how long did it take to lose the fifteen pounds?
> 
> sam


About 14 weeks, Sam.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I have been thinking that potato skins with bacon, green onions, cheese n sour cream sound good so i do believe that will be my supper. DH got two double burgers after school and only ate one so he can take the burger and potato skin to work for his meal. I have some left over baked potatoes in the fridge so will be a good use for them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have just heard on the major tv news station that there is a suspect who has been identified (not to the public) in the Boston marathon bombings. Zoe


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I keep going back for another (in fact I keep going back for them in both roles!) and I do enjoy teaching them- otherwise I wouldn't keep doing them. If only I could knit three or 4 times faster I might be able to do all the other workshops and other things I want to do! I could of course stop reading KP!


Darowil it would be great if someone could come up with an audio version of the postings- preferably a man's voice , deep and sexy! Then we could just be sitting knitting while listening to what everyone has to say. Well a girl has to have her dreams to keep her going after all !, LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's not exactly a phrase that would come up in normal conversation so it had to be purposeful for effect---I agree,Sam, RUDE.



thewren said:


> none the less - i think she was being very rude and not thoughtful of your feeings.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great yarn darowil - love the color - and great finger puppets - i would have definitely bought them - probably more.

sam



darowil said:


> Meant to post a photos of Al with the yarn and forgot so here he comes. BTW 4 ply is fingering weight- thinking a ribbed lace scarf.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

super positive energy coming to you and your husband spider - this is a scary time for you i am sure. just remember we are here for you and there is probable a continuous stream of prayers being said for both of you.

sam



Spider said:


> Good morning everyone from gloomy Mn. 13 days without seeing ths sun and we still have over two feet of snow on the ground and they are talking more coming. Didn't sleep well again last night. I don't think I will rest or be the same until my husband gets another job and I am giving up hope.
> Will try the diet, sounds interesting. We have our sons wedding in May and could use to drop some weight. Lost 32 lbs. after my husband lost his job but with a long winter and going crazy did a lot of cooking and baking. not good.
> Understand about the drinking problem, my best friends husband drank for years and we helped make him leave and I stayed with her for awhile to help, that did it he hasn't drank in 13 years and we all pray he never does again. It is an awful illness to deal with and effects so many.
> Hope all have a good day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he did have a glorious voice.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> For all my Canadian friends: We lost our dear Rita Mac Neil overnight. What a dear soul and a beautiful voice.
> Also George Beverly Shae passed at 104 years. He had the most glorious voice. I'm ashamed to admit I hadn't realized that he was also Canadian ( born in Winchester Ontario)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Darowil it would be great if someone could come up with an audio version of the postings- preferably a man's voice , deep and sexy! Then we could just be sitting knitting while listening to what everyone has to say. Well a girl has to have her dreams to keep her going after all !, LOL


 :thumbup: :lol: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire wrote:
Darowil it would be great if someone could come up with an audio version of the postings- preferably a man's voice , deep and sexy! Then we could just be sitting knitting while listening to what everyone has to say. Well a girl has to have her dreams to keep her going after all !, LOL
__________________________________
When I would travel on the trains in France, I swear the conductor could have read the phone book and it would sound romantic. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's not exactly a phrase that would come up in normal conversation so it had to be purposeful for effect---I agree,Sam, RUDE.


I had to think about this a second time as i have been known to say to DS or DH or whomever is digging through drawers looking for something "what are you rooting around in there for? Or quit rooting arounding in there" but i agree not something that comes up in normal conversation and if its known to be a no no, should avoid using it. Glad you were not offended, someone else might have been.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the telegraph certainly knows how to write an obit.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Sir Colin Davis, the renowned conductor of the London Symphony Orchestra, has died. The obituary I read in the Telegraph included a paragraph describing the lifelong solace he found in knitting. He thought his older sisters had taught him because they wanted him to help knit clothes for their dolls. The article said he was still knitting pieces for himself into his eighties.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/9994121/Sir-Colin-Davis.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, just Wed., and 99 pages :!: :shock: 

I'm back from all my running around and got pansies for the planter, a kind that is ok with cold, but still may have to bring them in a few nights yet. Found a fabulous shelf at Hobby Lobby for the laundry room. A work of art really and half-price with a sale that was on. This is thanks to a friend on here that had me look for yarn. LOL Ended up I looked the whole store over as there was a torrential rain storm and saw this shelf as I was looking. It will sure help with storage and is beautiful too. Still need to grocery shop but I'm afraid a nap is a must before I tackle that. Enjoyed being out in the sun for a bit.

I'm off for a few zzz's and then back to work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great yarn darowil - love the color - and great finger puppets - i would have definitely bought them - probably more.
> 
> sam


Agreed, they are so cute and great yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice kathy - really like the colors.

sam



gottastch said:


> Holy crow, you guys...95 pages? Our company has gone and we had a great time, while they were here. I spent yesterday running errands and getting ready for the next snow storm...will this ever end?
> 
> In the meantime, I did get started on the Dreambird shawl. I must be getting dyslexic in my advancing age or else it was because DH kept distracting me by asking me questions about something totally unrelated (LOL). Anyway, I had trouble getting through the written instructions. I ended up using the row-by-row instructions set up next to the written instructions and then finally just wrote the numbers of stitches knit from the row-by-row instructions onto the written instructions and have been fine with it since. I did make one small change: When it comes to working the tip of the feather, there is the background color, then the tip of the feather color and then the background color again. I didn't like that the background color didn't go all the way around the tip of the feather so this is what I did:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - outdoors - i think it is going to be a bit cool - hopefully it will be a sunny day and a bit warmer than it is now. can't believe all the snow you are getting - but then we get lots of rain which keeps our farmers out of the fields.

sam



Spider said:


> Well get ready for the snow, we are getting here in Park Rapids, Minnesota. Has been snowing since early this morning and they say we will get anywhere from five to eight before it is done. This has to stop!!! The farmers in Nd and all over the area are going nuts will be a late spring for sure. And my son in Minneapolis wants to get married outdoors on May 18. Think we will need sweaters for sure. Keep warm. Funny to be saying this when we should be at least outside starting to clean up our yards.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just remember spider - we got your back.

sam



Spider said:


> Thank you so very, very much. I have so much turmoil inside. He was 61 when this happened and no warning. Had just been given a raise and a great review. He was on the road for the company and he was so busy he didn't really have time to realize that over the four week time period two others in his division the same age had all of a sudden announced their retirement. Then he was next. He had planned on working at his job until he was 67. I have worked part time on and off but we have always lived within our means and I was a stay at home mom and volunteered at church, school, community so always doing something. Now I feel so quilty I was not out there working full time. He was offered a job five months after it happened but his previous company said they would sue him if he took it. Non compete clause. I just don't know what will happen. I try to keep busy but we moved back to where we lived seven years ago and I feel alone. Enough about me, others have more problems worse. I am lucky in many ways. But it has helped to vent here and I do so appreciate the prayers.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Do they have a suspect now?? Have not had the TV on for quite sometime today. 
All of your wingspans look so beautiful, but for a beginner like me they look so hard. Took a break from all the crocheting and knitting for the homeless mothers for awhile. Between sewing recieving blankets and the hats and snug sacks I filled three boxes. It has been so fun to work on them. But decided to make some afghans to put away for Christmas, so started one using every bright color under the sun and owing two rows each of the ripple pattern. Almost half done with one. 
I do hope they found wo is responsible for the bombings, I think it is going to be a concern for many years to come. 
I am taking down names of the yarn shops me tinned in Minneapolis. Went to one a year ago in either Maple Grove or Plymouth. It was out of the way for sure. But what talent they had working. It was so fun.
Thanks again for your concern, today has brought more peace than I have felt in sometime.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I know I've missed things--busy day and I'm skimming...

Spider, hang in there! I will send good thoughts as well that a job comes his way soon.

Sugarsugar, my heart goes out to you--been where you are and it's tough...I hope for everyone's sake he will get back into recovery; meanwhile, remember to take care of you.

Love the Dreambird (have forgotten whose it is, ack  ) but my mom would adore the purple! Those colors are also DD's favorites. I haven't repaired mine yet--have to look and make sure it is fixable first. Dang cat.

Darowil, I knew that questionable phrase from growing up on the farm--to me it brings up an image of pigs looking for food on the ground! Ah, language...but I do try to be sensitive to others, so knowing more uses of any phrase helps!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164589-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

